# Los Angeles



## aeiou_-

I went through the Flex survey and signup, downloaded app, awaiting background check, etc. 

I live in Van Nuys, in Los Angeles County. As far as I know, Flex hasn't hit L.A. yet. Anyone have information on when they are arriving? The email offered a $50.00 gift card for completing the first block before the 30th of October. I don't see how that will be possible if they are not active in L.A.

Anyone else experience this issue in other cities? What happened in the end?


----------



## Nubiwon

I also did the survey and waiting on background check. We won't know anything until we can actually use the app to sign up for blocks. I think the out center is the one in South gate, I might be wrong tho.


----------



## Spanky

I just finished submitting all the info for background check, etc. Let's see if this is worth doing.


----------



## Flexxx

Waiting on background check as well. I live close to south gate so that will be very convenient if that's the case.


----------



## sweatypawz

Got the email saying welcome to flex 10am this morning. Had a few locations you could pick to deliver out of (silver lake and santa monica for prime now only locations) and the main city of commerce warehouse.


----------



## aeiou_-

Woooo! Just got accepted! What's the difference between now and .com? What's better?


----------



## aeiou_-

I just chose commerce. Can we change it?


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> I just chose commerce. Can we change it?


I chose commerce too


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> I just chose commerce. Can we change it?


I've never heard of commerce but I am pretty sure you cannot change it, they made it so when you pick a warehouse location you cannot change it although there are some on this board who have worked around that.



aeiou_- said:


> Woooo! Just got accepted! What's the difference between now and .com? What's better?


It comes down to your preferences

Prime Now
(+++) You get tips, some people do really well
(+) If you are a favorite you can get favorable/easier routes.
(-) Lots of mileage and wear and tear on the car. Some people drive over 100 miles a day (requires more gas) going to and from the warehouse. So while you may make more money you will probably have more expenses than a dot.com driver.
(-) You have to make your deliveries within a certain time or else you are penalized.

Dot.Com
(+) Much less wear and tear on your car, you leave the warehouse once and if you do all your deliveries you don't have to come back. You may have to drive far out to get to your delivery city but all your deliveries are typically within a few miles of each other. (Expect to drive 10 or so miles total from your first package to your last package)
(+) You really don't have to worry about a time limit on your deliveries, technically there is a time given but many of them will already be late when you get them, so it's not like, "I have to deliver this specific package within the next hour." You just try to make all the deliveries within your block time.
(?) This is a wildcard since your location is new but the reason I drive Dot.Com is because it's possible to finish your work in less time (This one depends on where you drive) Where I live you can finish a 4 hour block in 2 hours/2.5 hours (Around 30 dollars an hour of pay) -- but some places they give you so many packages it takes 4 hours (or more) to finish. You will have to see what you can do.
(-----) No tips


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> I just chose commerce. Can we change it?


http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/csr/5801943572.html

Judging by the ad it looks like you guys are Dot.Com -- they don't mention tips


----------



## aeiou_-

Now that I'm set to deliver, how the hell do I get a block? I opened the app and set availability but there are no blocks available. There also isn't a refresh button. Assuming I get a block further down the week assigned to me, I still have to confirm, right? What happens if I do not confirm it, does it count against you for not showing up?


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> Now that I'm set to deliver, how the hell do I get a block? I opened the app and set availability but there are no blocks available. There also isn't a refresh button. Assuming I get a block further down the week assigned to me, I still have to confirm, right? What happens if I do not confirm it, does it count against you for not showing up?


Getting blocks is competitive. At 10 pm local time they release them for the following day. Some places they are gone in seconds, not sure how your market is

Occasionally if you have the app running they will send you push notifications when they release a new block.

If they assign you a block you dont confirm anything Forfeit or show up for it or risk getting deactivated.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

aeiou_- said:


> Now that I'm set to deliver, how the hell do I get a block? I opened the app and set availability but there are no blocks available. There also isn't a refresh button. Assuming I get a block further down the week assigned to me, I still have to confirm, right? What happens if I do not confirm it, does it count against you for not showing up?


 Most of your questions have been answered for sure. But probably buried now in what I call the "monster thread". So, i'll give you some slack since I know getting through the MONSTER now is really a chore! I'll answer the most important and basic questions. 
First, every week on friday they release "scheduled blocks". Typically when you're new you'll get a few to get you going and in the system. These blocks are assigned and do not get confirmed, it's yours, you own it and have 2 options, show up on time for the block or forfeit the block in the app at least 45 minutes prior. Otherwise you get a warning and most here believe 3 of those and you're out.

All other blocks are are either grabbed on the fly, meaning you need to keep the app open to see open blocks, or you get in on the 10pm grab.

Those are some basics, the rest, that will take some reading.


----------



## UTX1

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I know getting through the MONSTER now is really a chore!
> 
> Those are some basics, the rest, that will take some reading.


----------



## aeiou_-

Shangsta said:


> Getting blocks is competitive. At 10 pm local time they release them for the following day. Some places they are gone in seconds, not sure how your market is
> 
> Occasionally if you have the app running they will send you push notifications when they release a new block.
> 
> If they assign you a block you dont confirm anything Forfeit or show up for it or risk getting deactivated.


I just noticed that my availability for september has been removed. The closest date with a grey dot is on the 9th of october. Unfortunately, the app does not allow screenshots. What are they playing at?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

It always does that. They update Friday afternoons with the 'scheduled' blocks, which removes the grey dots. It doesn't affect being able to take offered blocks.


----------



## aeiou_-

CatchyMusicLover said:


> It always does that. They update Friday afternoons with the 'scheduled' blocks, which removes the grey dots. It doesn't affect being able to take offered blocks.


Why is the nearest date shown with a grey dot the 9th october? I was worried that I got assigned a block today, didn't know, and missed it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

aeiou_- said:


> Why is the nearest date shown with a grey dot the 9th october? I was worried that I got assigned a block today, didn't know, and missed it.


 They release the scheduled blocks every friday. The schedule week runs from sunday to saturday. So, once they release those blocks they remove the grey dots and you see orange dots if you get a scheduled block or no dots if no scheduled blocks.


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> Why is the nearest date shown with a grey dot the 9th october? I was worried that I got assigned a block today, didn't know, and missed it.


Are you at a new warehouse? That might be the launch date, I just got my blocks for next week a couple hours ago.


----------



## aeiou_-

Shangsta said:


> Are you at a new warehouse? That might be the launch date, I just got my blocks for next week a couple hours ago.


Just signed up for this 2 days ago, that was my second assumption. Haha. I don't really know if commerce is already up and running. Anyone in L.A know more about this?


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> Just signed up for this 2 days ago, that was my second assumption. Haha. I don't really know if commerce is already up and running. Anyone in L.A know more about this?


Got the same thing as you. I think commerce isn't open yet.


----------



## aeiou_-

Shangsta CarmenFlexDriver, thank you for your help, doodz.


----------



## aeiou_-

I signed up for my first block today at 12 p.m. but I canceled because traffic turned it into an hour long trip at this time. I also do not want to be stuck in traffic on the way back. 

I also noticed that they only offered 3 hour blocks. Anyone see this at other warehouses? 

I'm considering clearing the cache and doing prime now in Santa Monica now. It's closer to me.


----------



## Spanky

I have yet to see any open blocks. I'm in the Santa Monica warehouse.


----------



## aeiou_-

Spanky said:


> I have yet to see any open blocks. I'm in the Santa Monica warehouse.


Is it open yet?


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> I signed up for my first block today at 12 p.m. but I canceled because traffic turned it into an hour long trip at this time. I also do not want to be stuck in traffic on the way back.
> 
> I also noticed that they only offered 3 hour blocks. Anyone see this at other warehouses?
> 
> I'm considering clearing the cache and doing prime now in Santa Monica now. It's closer to me.


Typically four hour blocks are in the morning. After 12 pm you are doing gobacks of people who didnt finish or couldnt complete deliveries earlier.


----------



## Flexxx

Woke up to a block being offered at 5:30 pm (3 hours), later it buzzezd me again and it just went off again. Looks like no one wants it...? @ Commerce

Has anyone been down there yet?


----------



## gman

Can anyone note where the pickup locations are around Los Angeles? Are there any near the South Bay (i.e. Hermosa, MB, etc)?


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Woke up to a block being offered at 5:30 pm (3 hours), later it buzzezd me again and it just went off again. Looks like no one wants it...? @ Commerce
> 
> Has anyone been down there yet?


I dropped that block today. haha


----------



## Flexxx

Ha. Thought about taking it but not too sure about knocking on doors at 8 pm+

Just picked up my first block at 11:30 tmrw, we'll see how this goes.

This one is also 3 hours.


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Ha. Thought about taking it but not too sure about knocking on doors at 8 pm+
> 
> Just picked up my first block at 11:30 tmrw, we'll see how this goes.
> 
> This one is also 3 hours.


I feel like they are only offering 11:30 a.m. and 5:30 p.m. right now. I think they officially open on the 8th of October. Anyone else grab a different block at Commerce?


----------



## Flexxx

Got here at 10:55 for my 11:30 but can't check in until 11:15. Lots of vehicles leaving so there might be earlier blocks.


----------



## Shangsta

Flexxx said:


> Got here at 10:55 for my 11:30 but can't check in until 11:15. Lots of vehicles leaving so there might be earlier blocks.


Getting there early is good. While you cant check in until 15 min before you can start sorting your packages right away.


----------



## jade88

Hi so Commerce is for Flex and Santa Monica is for Prime? And you can't do both? Does anyone recommend one over the other?


----------



## Shangsta

jade88 said:


> Hi so Commerce is for Flex and Santa Monica is for Prime? And you can't do both? Does anyone recommend one over the other?


No its one or the other, you can only be at one warehouse and once you start you are there for good.

Read the thread, above I explained the pros and cons of both.


----------



## Flexxx

Ugh, route is really weird, you could have a delivery 1-2 blocks away on the same street and it will take you elsewhere and bring you back 5-6 deliveries later. I adjusted my route mutiple times. Took around 4 hours on a 3 hour block with 43 packages.

Very few cars and boxes when I was there in the morning.


----------



## Shangsta

Flexxx said:


> Ugh, route is really weird, you could have a delivery 1-2 blocks away on the same street and it will take you elsewhere and bring you back 5-6 deliveries later. I adjusted my route mutiple times. Took around 4 hours on a 3 hour block with 43 packages.
> 
> Very few cars and boxes when I was there in the morning.


Yeah! This happens on my go back routes sometimes. You can go to itinerary/map instead of list to make sure you are not doubling back.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Flexxx said:


> Ugh, route is really weird, you could have a delivery 1-2 blocks away on the same street and it will take you elsewhere and bring you back 5-6 deliveries later. I adjusted my route mutiple times. Took around 4 hours on a 3 hour block with 43 packages.


What happens is that it will give you the best route WITHIN each specific 'block' number (usually you will have these in succession, like 3075, 3080, 3085, etc), ending at the best point to get to the next one. Sometimes it's out of order because of a missorted address or just because a single address is a bit out of the way. Best thing to do is look at the map beforehand, and then keep looking to be sure you're going in logical order. Or even sometimes simple because of the way they are layed out it doesn't work well.


----------



## jade88

Is anyone getting blocks for Santa Monica yet?


----------



## jade88

Shangsta said:


> No its one or the other, you can only be at one warehouse and once you start you are there for good.
> 
> Read the thread, above I explained the pros and cons of both.


Thanks. Do you know how much more people make with the tips for Prime?


----------



## UberPasco

jade88 said:


> Thanks. Do you know how much more people make with the tips for Prime?


+$10-$12


----------



## Bobonyx

I did my first block today out of Commerce, not bad it was a 3 hr block 1030-130 and it took me about 2.5 hrs. Curious if this whse just opened, I was showing one of the employees how the app works she had no clue lol


----------



## iyengar

Bobonyx said:


> I did my first block today out of Commerce, not bad it was a 3 hr block 1030-130 and it took me about 2.5 hrs. Curious if this whse just opened, I was showing one of the employees how the app works she had no clue lol


What time do you usally see blocks avaiable?

Im signed up at Irvine prime now. No work availabe yet.


----------



## Flexxx

Bobonyx said:


> I did my first block today out of Commerce, not bad it was a 3 hr block 1030-130 and it took me about 2.5 hrs. Curious if this whse just opened, I was showing one of the employees how the app works she had no clue lol


Curious where you delivered to. Anyone know what area we cover? Delivered to South Gate on Thursday and noticed a few others delivering in the area.

Edit: Or they might have been stealing my delivered packages.


----------



## Flexxx

iyengar said:


> What time do you usally see blocks avaiable?
> 
> Im signed up at Irvine prime now. No work availabe yet.


Have only seen blocks available at 10:30 11:30 and 5:30, all 3 hours.


----------



## jade88

UberPasco said:


> +$10-$12


$10-$12 extra a shift? or each delivery? Hmm if for one shift, I thought it would be more.


----------



## Chargr

Is there a lot of miles driving?

After you pick up for example.


----------



## Bobonyx

iyengar said:


> What time do you usally see blocks avaiable?
> 
> Im signed up at Irvine prime now. No work availabe yet.


I posted my availability a few weeks ago but I have not been assigned any blocks. When I check for blocks at night it's usually 1030, 1130, & 530 for 3 hr blocks


----------



## Bobonyx

Flexxx said:


> Curious where you delivered to. Anyone know what area we cover? Delivered to South Gate on Thursday and noticed a few others delivering in the area.
> 
> Edit: Or they might have been stealing my delivered packages.


I delivered in South Gate today as well, not sure what other areas we will be delivering to, I hope it's a different area next time


----------



## Shangsta

Chargr said:


> Is there a lot of miles driving?
> 
> After you pick up for example.


Read the thread. It depends which platform you drive.


----------



## Shangsta

Bobonyx said:


> I posted my availability a few weeks ago but I have not been assigned any blocks. When I check for blocks at night it's usually 1030, 1130, & 530 for 3 hr blocks


Your availability is almost meaningless, at most you will get 2 blocks a week if that when they assign them on Fridays.

It sounds like you guys are at a new warehouse so I would give it time, they will probably offer a more diverse number of times as things pick up.


----------



## UberPasco

jade88 said:


> $10-$12 extra a shift? or each delivery? Hmm if for one shift, I thought it would be more.


Per hr.


----------



## iyengar

Bobonyx said:


> I posted my availability a few weeks ago but I have not been assigned any blocks. When I check for blocks at night it's usually 1030, 1130, & 530 for 3 hr blocks


I just did a block today Irvine 8pm-10 on friday. I will see how busy on weekends


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Anybody else still waiting for their bg check to clear? I signed up on the 28th and I'm squeaky clean. :/


----------



## Shangsta

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Anybody else still waiting for their bg check to clear? I signed up on the 28th and I'm squeaky clean. :/


Some have reported having to wait almost a month, not saying yours will take that long but the hold up seems longer in some places than others.


----------



## Nubiwon

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Anybody else still waiting for their bg check to clear? I signed up on the 28th and I'm squeaky clean. :/


I signed up about the same time and still waiting. Driving for both Uber and Lyft, also approved for DoorDash and GrubHub. Don't know why it's taking so long.


----------



## ABwheels

... I got the email too but I'm I'm San Bernardino county.... There is no option for SB county. Anyone know if you get to choose warehouses?


----------



## Shangsta

ABwheels said:


> ... I got the email too but I'm I'm San Bernardino county.... There is no option for SB county. Anyone know if you get to choose warehouses?


I was given two choices within a 25 mile radius of me. However Prime has more warehouses.


----------



## 310uberdriver

just got my first 3 hr block for santa monica today at 6pm. This should be intresting.


----------



## iyengar

310uberdriver said:


> just got my first 3 hr block for santa monica today at 6pm. This should be intresting.


Is that location prime now?


----------



## 310uberdriver

Yup. Santa Monica is my delivery area and it's all prime now.


----------



## 310uberdriver

So looks like food deliverers for new flex drivers as of right now.


----------



## 310uberdriver

Anyone else here? I feel like the red headed step child lmao!


----------



## iyengar

310uberdriver said:


> Anyone else here? I feel like the red headed step child lmao!


Prime now majority is food delivery. I see a lot of frozen food and beverages deliver at night.
What time do see blocks available? It seems its busier at night than daytime


----------



## 310uberdriver

They just said tomorrow at 10. Lots of flex availability. I'm just chilling here until 9 then back to Uber. So far 2 deliveries so far since 6. . 5$ tip from one and another said she got me via the app. (Assuming u can tip via app)


----------



## Nubiwon

Finally got it approved and did my first block out of commerce. It was to Pasadena area, able to squeeze in 2 Uber rides using df lol.


----------



## 310uberdriver

Lmao multi tasking.


----------



## Nubiwon

Any little bit helps


----------



## Flexxx

Jesus, that's like a 30 minute drive one way. Guy down at the warehouse wasn't joking when he said I was luck it was one of the close ones.

Was there lots of cars or full carts? Number of packages?


----------



## Nubiwon

I had 7 packages, I counted like 20+ cars when I was at the warehouse.


----------



## Flexxx

I would take that drive with 7 packages over 40 nearby anyday. Guess they must have officially opened, on Thursday there was 4 cars including myself.


----------



## 310uberdriver

So just finished my shift of 3 deliveries and total was 70$. Including 5$ cash tip. Lol not bad at all.


----------



## Flexxx

12:30p and 1:30 4 hour blocks!


----------



## jade88

310uberdriver said:


> So just finished my shift of 3 deliveries and total was 70$. Including 5$ cash tip. Lol not bad at all.


Nice. When you signed up did you get a choice between Santa Monica and Commerce?


----------



## 310uberdriver

jade88 said:


> Nice. When you signed up did you get a choice between Santa Monica and Commerce?


Yea commerce I believe is logistics and Santa Monica is prime now. Just finished a 2 hr shift. 2 deliveries 41$. Going back at 4-8 shift tonight. So far so good


----------



## aeiou_-

How's the rush hour treating you guys with the deliveries?


----------



## 310uberdriver

I left the Santa Monica warehouse about 15 minutes ago and I'm in encino.lol


----------



## aeiou_-

310uberdriver said:


> I left the Santa Monica warehouse about 15 minutes ago and I'm in encino.lol


How did you manage that? Haha


----------



## 310uberdriver

Loaded my route into Google maps on my radio and followed that instead of taking 405 parking lot.


----------



## iyengar

You guys have problems with amazon navigation? I got sent to police station when suppose to be the street next door.


----------



## 310uberdriver

Yes it sucks sweaty monkey balls. It's slow and it reminds me of 1999 MapQuest.


----------



## iyengar

I got 8 hour shift yesterday. I was told I was the first few beta flex driver. They just officially started flex yesterday her in irvine


----------



## Shangsta

iyengar said:


> You guys have problems with amazon navigation? I got sent to police station when suppose to be the street next door.


Yeah you have to really be careful with it. If an address is 128 S instead of 128th S, it can take you 10 miles off path. If your packages have the same package ID meaning they are in the same region and it takes you more than 5 minutes to get from one delivery to the next, you may want to double check the address on google maps or waze.


----------



## Flexxx

What's with the rate increase? Yom Kippur?


----------



## iyengar

Columbus Day


----------



## circle1

Shangsta said:


> It comes down to your preferences
> 
> Prime Now
> (+++) You get tips, some people do really well
> (+) If you are a favorite you can get favorable/easier routes.
> (-) Lots of mileage and wear and tear on the car. Some people drive over 100 miles a day (requires more gas) going to and from the warehouse. So while you may make more money you will probably have more expenses than a dot.com driver.
> (-) You have to make your deliveries within a certain time or else you are penalized.
> 
> Dot.Com
> (+) Much less wear and tear on your car, you leave the warehouse once and if you do all your deliveries you don't have to come back. You may have to drive far out to get to your delivery city but all your deliveries are typically within a few miles of each other. (Expect to drive 10 or so miles total from your first package to your last package)
> (+) You really don't have to worry about a time limit on your deliveries, technically there is a time given but many of them will already be late when you get them, so it's not like, "I have to deliver this specific package within the next hour." You just try to make all the deliveries within your block time.
> (?) This is a wildcard since your location is new but the reason I drive Dot.Com is because it's possible to finish your work in less time (This one depends on where you drive) Where I live you can finish a 4 hour block in 2 hours/2.5 hours (Around 30 dollars an hour of pay) -- but some places they give you so many packages it takes 4 hours (or more) to finish. You will have to see what you can do.
> (-----) No tips


Is this true in Seattle?


----------



## Shangsta

circle1 said:


> Is this true in Seattle?


Yes, we have Prime Now locations everywhere though. We were the first city to get one hour delivery.


----------



## Nubiwon

Just wondering for those flex drivers, did the rate for 3 hour block went up for you guys?


----------



## 310uberdriver

I think it was 36$ a block today.


----------



## Nubiwon

Did the 5:30pm block and all apartments lol. Sure got my workout for the day. Also took more than 3 hours to finish. Damn morning drivers with their undeliverable apartment packages


----------



## Bobonyx

Nubiwon said:


> Just wondering for those flex drivers, did the rate for 3 hour block went up for you guys?


Yes, got an email today that the rate was increasing for blocks taken on Tuesday & Wednesday in East LA which is the Commerce whse.


----------



## 310uberdriver

I had a pretty good run in the am.10-12 Bristol farms in West la to Sherman oaks. Then quick food pickup and delivery blocks from warehouse. Literally could have walked. 4-8 block took me from warehouse to encino for easy light 3 deliveries. Came back to warehouse and got delivery from hell. Picked up food at stupid Westfield mall which was a nightmare at 630. Then delivery on Wilshire on 10th floor in bumper to freaking bumper traffic. As you can imagine parking was non existent and order was about 5 minutes late. I was soooooo pissed!


----------



## Nubiwon

Ouch!


----------



## Nubiwon

Bobonyx said:


> Yes, got an email today that the rate was increasing for blocks taken on Tuesday & Wednesday in East LA which is the Commerce whse.


Hmm, didn't get that email from flex


----------



## Bobonyx

Nubiwon said:


> Hmm, didn't get that email from flex


What whse are you out of?


----------



## circle1

Nubiwon said:


> Did the 5:30pm block and all apartments lol. Sure got my workout for the day. Also took more than 3 hours to finish. Damn morning drivers with their undeliverable apartment packages


You get paid whether delivered or undelivered?


----------



## circle1

310uberdriver said:


> I had a pretty good run in the am.10-12 Bristol farms in West la to Sherman oaks. Then quick food pickup and delivery blocks from warehouse. Literally could have walked. 4-8 block took me from warehouse to encino for easy light 3 deliveries. Came back to warehouse and got delivery from hell. Picked up food at stupid Westfield mall which was a nightmare at 630. Then delivery on Wilshire on 10th floor in bumper to freaking bumper traffic. As you can imagine parking was non existent and order was about 5 minutes late. I was soooooo pissed!


You have no choice with these assignments, then?


----------



## Flexxx

It might have only gone up for ELA because they're going live tomorrow/today.


----------



## Shangsta

circle1 said:


> You get paid whether delivered or undelivered?


Yes you are paid per block. So if you show up and a business is closed if you return the package to the warehouse technically you arent punished for it.


----------



## Spanky

I'm in the middle of a 4 hr block. 0 deliveries so far.


----------



## jade88

Spanky said:


> I'm in the middle of a 4 hr block. 0 deliveries so far.


For Prime or Flex?


----------



## jade88

So the first email I got from Amazon Flex/Prime said iPhone was okay. I had to reschedule the online session and they wouldn't allow it. I just got another invite again but this time it says Android only. Is anyone on iPhone for Amazon?


----------



## tryingmyluck86

I just got that email, too, only last time I was actually able to download the app and go through everything. My info session had d/l links for both Android & iPhone. I've actually still been waiting on my bg check to clear but now I'm wondering if it's my phone that's holding things up. :/


----------



## Spanky

I'm working on iPhone. After the info session they will put up two links to download app


----------



## Flexxx

Lol app tried to send me from Montebello to E/LA back to Montebello and back to E/LA.


----------



## Shangsta

Flexxx said:


> Lol app tried to send me from Montebello to E/LA back to Montebello and back to E/LA.


It is awfuo even worse when you get go backs. The ones people failed to deliver. The map will let you know if you are truly done in one area.


----------



## michaelb

First two blocks I got were both 3 hrs. Anyone else getting 3 hrs only? I'm com at Anaheim.


----------



## jade88

Spanky said:


> I'm working on iPhone. After the info session they will put up two links to download app


They said they are only using iPhone for certain locations. Which warehouse are you in? Thanks!


----------



## Nubiwon

michaelb said:


> First two blocks I got were both 3 hrs. Anyone else getting 3 hrs only? I'm com at Anaheim.


I am from East LA/Commerce warehouse, also getting 3 hour blocks for 10:30am and 5:30pm.


----------



## Nubiwon

Just got a text from bank, a deposit from Amazon. All is good!


----------



## michaelb

raiders44 said:


> only getting 3hr blocks in East LA/commerce.
> 
> Just curious, what cities have you been delivering to out of the Anaheim warehouse?


I haven't went out yet. I had a block today at 5:30-8:30 but I didn't want to deal with traffic so I canceled it. Tmrw will be my first block at 12:00-3:00. I'll let you know. But that's kinda lame if they're only giving 3 hour blocks instead of 4 for LA/OC.

Are you doing d0t c0m or flex?


----------



## michaelb

raiders44 said:


> Sounds good. Hope it goes well.
> 
> I'm doing d0t c0m. I don't mind the 3hr blocks if they're paying out $22/hr.


Ah I see. Yeah I wouldn't mind it either but I'm getting $18/hr. Did it take you the entire 3 hours to deliver the packages.


----------



## Shangsta

Its almost always better to drive earlier in the day if you can swing it. Traffic is better, easier to see street signs and house addresses. 

I did a 10am yesterday, four hour that I finished exactly at 12. But a 5 pm 3 hour that I finished exactly at 8. (I am not in California)

I do not know if it is the same for you guys in Cali but the later blocks are deliveries people couldnt make earlier in the day. You get fewer packages but they are more spread out making it harder to finish quickly.


----------



## Flexxx

michaelb said:


> First two blocks I got were both 3 hrs. Anyone else getting 3 hrs only? I'm com at Anaheim.


Few days ago there was two four hour blocks but that was about it. Everything else has been 3 hours.


----------



## 310uberdriver

At Santa Monica we get 2,4,6, and 8 hr blocks. Today I'm 10-12 then 4-10


----------



## Shangsta

310uberdriver said:


> At Santa Monica we get 2,4,6, and 8 hr blocks. Today I'm 10-12 then 4-10


Thats prime now though. Logistics is 2, 3 and 4 at a time.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Okay, so I *finally* got approved! Now to choose a warehouse; Now my option is really just 1, as I'm not in the OC and the other 2 shown are there, but I'd like to know what city exactly the "North Los Angeles - UCA5" one is?

Also it seems my options are only for PrimeNow and I was hoping to do logistics but I guess I'll take what I can get.


----------



## raiders44

Search on Google for " UCA5 amazon". It should give you the exact location.


----------



## michaelb

raiders44 said:


> Sounds good. Hope it goes well.
> 
> I'm doing d0t c0m. I don't mind the 3hr blocks if they're paying out $22/hr.


I ended up just delivering mostly in Anaheim luckily. I was annoyed my last package made me backtrack 15 minutes to a spot I was at in the middle of my deliveries. Took me like 20-25 minutes to organize/scan my package + get instructions. Like half of my packages were second attempts from the day before. Then another 15 minutes driving to the area from the warehouse. Then in total took me like 2 hours to delivery everything. Took me a while to get use to the app telling me which house it was. I kinda got stuck at one house because there was no numbers lol.



Shangsta said:


> Its almost always better to drive earlier in the day if you can swing it. Traffic is better, easier to see street signs and house addresses.
> 
> I did a 10am yesterday, four hour that I finished exactly at 12. But a 5 pm 3 hour that I finished exactly at 8. (I am not in California)
> 
> I do not know if it is the same for you guys in Cali but the later blocks are deliveries people couldnt make earlier in the day. You get fewer packages but they are more spread out making it harder to finish quickly.


How early do the morning blocks start at? 10 and 12? Do any of them start at 6 or 8? But yeah I guess I'll avoid all the 5pm or later blocks it seems like it isn't worth it and doesn't seem worth it since the packages are spread out.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Every time I see the title to this thread, I think of THIS album.
One of my favs:


----------



## tryingmyluck86

raiders44 said:


> Search on Google for " UCA5 amazon". It should give you the exact location.


Thanks, I didn't even think of those codes having info online. So UCA5 is in Silver Lake. Couldn't find the address but good to know the area.

As for PN vs Logistics, I figured that out, too. I downloaded the Flex app onto my Galaxy Tab and logged in and was able to see the selections for both Logistics and Now, so now I have to choose what I want to do. Commerce would be the closest to me (I live on the Glendale/Burbank border), which is farther than Silver Lake, but I like the idea of not necessarily having to go back & forth to the warehouse and potentially being done a little under your block time. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Shangsta

michaelb said:


> How early do the morning blocks start at? 10 and 12? Do any of them start at 6 or 8? But yeah I guess I'll avoid all the 5pm or later blocks it seems like it isn't worth it and doesn't seem worth it since the packages are spread out.


Blocks start as early as 630 am here. Depends on the day. I am sure you guys will have those as your warehouse grows more established. My sweet spot is 9 am. I miss most of the morning traffic then try to get a 1 pm and hopefully finish around 330 to avoid the traffic coming home.


----------



## UberPasco

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Thanks, I didn't even think of those codes having info online. So UCA5 is in Silver Lake. Couldn't find the address but good to know the area.
> 
> As for PN vs Logistics, I figured that out, too. I downloaded the Flex app onto my Galaxy Tab and logged in and was able to see the selections for both Logistics and Now, so now I have to choose what I want to do. Commerce would be the closest to me (I live on the Glendale/Burbank border), which is farther than Silver Lake, but I like the idea of not necessarily having to go back & forth to the warehouse and potentially being done a little under your block time. Decisions, decisions...


Closer is better, especially when it comes to accepting blocks (the closer you are, the larger your window to arrive on time). Also with Prime Now, I am almost always (95% or better) finished well before the allotted time (zero undeliverables and a local staff that doesn't require immediate return of cold bags). Tips average between $10-$12 per hour. It is a little more challenging and sometimes downright stressful, but I enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## michaelb

Shangsta said:


> Blocks start as early as 630 am here. Depends on the day. I am sure you guys will have those as your warehouse grows more established. My sweet spot is 9 am. I miss most of the morning traffic then try to get a 1 pm and hopefully finish around 330 to avoid the traffic coming home.


I see. Yeah we had like 5 drivers total today for 12 PM block. Oh nice you finish two blocks then huh 9 and 1. How close are you to your warehouse? And do you often get two blocks in one day? When do you wait for the 1pm block around 12pm?


----------



## raiders44

michaelb said:


> I ended up just delivering mostly in Anaheim luckily. I was annoyed my last package made me backtrack 15 minutes to a spot I was at in the middle of my deliveries. Took me like 20-25 minutes to organize/scan my package + get instructions. Like half of my packages were second attempts from the day before. Then another 15 minutes driving to the area from the warehouse. Then in total took me like 2 hours to delivery everything. Took me a while to get use to the app telling me which house it was. I kinda got stuck at one house because there was no numbers lol.


To avoid any backtracking, use your itinerary and the map showing you all your drop-off locations. If the app is taking you to a far drop-off location but you still have a package or two in the area you're currently in, click on the package you want to deliver next and begin your route. You don't have to follow the exact package order the app gives you. I also use google maps instead of the app for directions. It's a lot more accurate. You can copy and paste the addresses from the amazon app (copy address = address must be displayed in a white background then click on the address and hold for a second or two)


----------



## Shangsta

UberPasco said:


> Closer is better, especially when it comes to accepting blocks (the closer you are, the larger your window to arrive on time).


I dont do PN but this is spot on. I get notifications for blocks in 20 min when I am half an hour from the warehouse.



michaelb said:


> How close are you to your warehouse? And do you often get two blocks in one day? When do you wait for the 1pm block around 12pm?


I usually get a notification for the 1 pm around noon or so. I am half an hour away, there is one closer by about 10 minutes but they give larger loads and its downtown which means traffic and potentially nowhere to park.


----------



## michaelb

raiders44 said:


> I was hoping the Anaheim warehouse would give you packages in La Habra/La Mirada/Whittier area. Thanks for the info though.
> 
> To avoid any backtracking, use your itinerary and the map showing you all your drop-off locations. If the app is taking you to a far drop-off location but you still have a package or two in the area you're currently in, click on the package you want to deliver next and begin your route. You don't have to follow the exact package order the app gives you. I also use google maps instead of the app for directions. It's a lot more accurate. You can copy and paste the addresses from the amazon app (copy address = address must be displayed in a white background then click on the address and hold for a second or two)
> 
> It gets easier the more you do it. Tonight was my second block and I finished a 3hr block in 1.5hrs (12 packages)


They might, but I hope I don't get those areas. Totally the opposite way from where I live .

Yeah, that makes sense. Hopefully I can get a block for tmrw morning. I'm jealous you get 22/hr though. I'll talk to my supervisor tmrw if I get a block see what's up.



Shangsta said:


> I usually get a notification for the 1 pm around noon or so. I am half an hour away, there is one closer by about 10 minutes but they give larger loads and its downtown which means traffic and potentially nowhere to park.


Oh so you get a notification and not just spam refresh home screen? Hopefully I can snag a early morning block around 10 for tmrw and do what you do around 1 for the second block.

Btw do you guys leave your car on if you're dropping off at a house and it's a fast run or turn it off?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

michaelb said:


> Btw do you guys leave your car on if you're dropping off at a house and it's a fast run or turn it off?


Turn it off, saves a lot more gas that way. Though someone else suggested it might also wear down the mechanism, which I can see being a thing as well.


----------



## Nubiwon

Looks like the $$ went back down to last week's price for Commerce warehouse blocks.


----------



## raiders44

Nubiwon said:


> Looks like the $$ went back down to last week's price for Commerce warehouse blocks.


I hope the 22/hr blocks start showing up on tues/wed. We'll find out next week.


----------



## Flexxx

raiders44 said:


> I hope the 22/hr blocks start showing up on tues/wed. We'll find out next week.


Doubt it. I think this was due to the Commerce location going live, or Columbus day.


----------



## Shangsta

michaelb said:


> Btw do you guys leave your car on if you're dropping off at a house and it's a fast run or turn it off?


If you are at a house you want to leave it on. Since you are ringing the doorbell and leaving rather than waiting for them to get the packages you shold be out and back in your car in 10 seconds. Apartments and condos its probably better to turn your car off especially if its on the 2nd or 3rd floor.

Turning your car off and on 40 times per block can be troublesome for your car and create unnecessary wearand tear.


----------



## Chargr

So I just got approved, what location should I choose? Is there a "best" location?


----------



## Nubiwon

Chargr said:


> So I just got approved, what location should I choose? Is there a "best" location?


The closest to you is the "best" location. Sometime you will get same day block ping within an hour to schedule time.


----------



## Chargr

Nubiwon said:


> The closest to you is the "best" location. Sometime you will get same day block ping within an hour to schedule time.


I figured. I couldnt choose commerce, got North LA instead which is Glendale.


----------



## raiders44

Chargr said:


> I figured. I couldnt choose commerce, got North LA instead which is Glendale.


Warehouses appear then disappear depending if they need drivers. If u didnt pick a warehouse I'm sure you would've seen the commerce location pop up as an option.


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Missed my schedule delivery time today at 11:30, app told me don't bother going, hopefully, they dont deactivate me lol.


----------



## Nubiwon

jaywaynedubya said:


> Missed my schedule delivery time today at 11:30, app told me don't bother going, hopefully, they dont deactivate me lol.


I heard that if you missed the scheduled block 3 times, Amazon will terminate you.


----------



## Nubiwon

I just got schedules for next week. Only 2 blocks assigned to me, Thu and Fri 5:30pm to 8:30pm. Does that mean there are no other blocks available? Even tho I set up my time open from 10am to 10pm everyday?


----------



## Shangsta

Nubiwon said:


> I just got schedules for next week. Only 2 blocks assigned to me, Thu and Fri 5:30pm to 8:30pm. Does that mean there are no other blocks available? Even tho I set up my time open from 10am to 10pm everyday?


They never assign more than 2 or 3 blocks to logistics drivers. Some people dont get any assigned. The 10 pm grab is always going to be your best bet.


----------



## Nubiwon

Shangsta said:


> They never assign more than 2 or 3 blocks to logistics drivers. Some people dont get any assigned. The 10 pm grab is always going to be your best bet.


I see, ty. Guess people will be fighting over the blocks at 10 then.


----------



## michaelb

Shangsta said:


> They never assign more than 2 or 3 blocks to logistics drivers. Some people dont get any assigned. The 10 pm grab is always going to be your best bet.


So if my dots for next week were gray like yesterday and disappeared today around noon, that means I missed the assigned blocks for next week huh?

Sucks the only time atm for me I can grab at 10pm is 12-3 block and it's a 3 hr block.

Also if I basically put my availability 24/7, I don't have to accept the blocks that pop up right? It's only bad if I pick it up and forfeit it?


----------



## Shangsta

michaelb said:


> So if my dots for next week were gray like yesterday and disappeared today around noon, that means I missed the assigned blocks for next week huh?
> 
> Sucks the only time atm for me I can grab at 10pm is 12-3 block and it's a 3 hr block.
> 
> Also if I basically put my availability 24/7, I don't have to accept the blocks that pop up right? It's only bad if I pick it up and forfeit it?


Yes you were not assigned any but its okay I only got one this week.

Your warehouse may simply not have morning blocks yet. That may change.

As for the push notifications I get them outside my availability. You arent on the hook for those until you click "accept deliveries"


----------



## michaelb

Shangsta said:


> Yes you were not assigned any but its okay I only got one this week.
> 
> Your warehouse may simply not have morning blocks yet. That may change.
> 
> As for the push notifications I get them outside my availability. You arent on the hook for those until you click "accept deliveries"


Oh okay, just to make sure if I get assigned blocks I can take my time to accept them? Or do they go fast like the 10PM blocks?

And is there a certain time the assigned blocks come out or randomly after 12pm.


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> I just got schedules for next week. Only 2 blocks assigned to me, Thu and Fri 5:30pm to 8:30pm. Does that mean there are no other blocks available? Even tho I set up my time open from 10am to 10pm everyday?


I have it set up for M-F 6-4 and got Mon & Wed 10:30 am. Are the times assigned randomly or does it take into account your previous deliveries? Have only gone twice at 10:30 and 11:30.

Commerce


----------



## Shangsta

michaelb said:


> Oh okay, just to make sure if I get assigned blocks I can take my time to accept them? Or do they go fast like the 10PM blocks?
> 
> And is there a certain time the assigned blocks come out or randomly after 12pm.


No if you are assigned a block on a Friday its yours and you have to cancel it.

Assigned blocks are usually on Fridays around noon.


----------



## jade88

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Thanks, I didn't even think of those codes having info online. So UCA5 is in Silver Lake. Couldn't find the address but good to know the area.
> 
> As for PN vs Logistics, I figured that out, too. I downloaded the Flex app onto my Galaxy Tab and logged in and was able to see the selections for both Logistics and Now, so now I have to choose what I want to do. Commerce would be the closest to me (I live on the Glendale/Burbank border), which is farther than Silver Lake, but I like the idea of not necessarily having to go back & forth to the warehouse and potentially being done a little under your block time. Decisions, decisions...


Lucky for you! I don't think they are hiring for iPhone users anymore . Did you decide on Logistics or Prime and the warehouse yet?


----------



## Shangsta

raiders44 said:


> Is it bad if u get assigned a block and cancel within 24hrs?
> 
> I got scheduled for 2 blocks for next Monday and Tuesdat but thinking about cancelling Mondays block


If you cancel more than an hour before the block starts you should be fine.

Something i have done before is cancel my 9 am assigned block to try and get a 930 or 10. When I do this I often dont get offered any blocks until the next day. I now only cancel if I dont want to deliver at all that day.


----------



## Flexxx

raiders44 said:


> Just curious....is the pay for the blocks u got assigned to the normal 18/hr pay?
> 
> Only asking since for this past week I saw open blocks for Wednesday and Thursday paying out 22/hr. It would suck to get assigned blocks at 18/hr but then they have open blocks for the same shifts the night before or day of at 22/hr


I think it was Tuesday and Wednesday. Don't worry, if there's a rate increase they'll send you an email.


----------



## raiders44

Flexxx said:


> I think it was Tuesday and Wednesday. Don't worry, if there's a rate increase they'll send you an email.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll be on the lookout for emails

Thursday also had a pay increase. Was able to work the evening 3hr block yesterday.
.


----------



## michaelb

Shangsta said:


> No if you are assigned a block on a Friday its yours and you have to cancel it.
> 
> Assigned blocks are usually on Fridays around noon.


Oh okay thanks a lot.



raiders44 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll be on the lookout for emails
> 
> Thursday also had a pay increase. Was able to work the evening 3hr block yesterday.
> .


Damn I'm jealous your warehouse has pay increases. How are you liking the evening blocks? They take you a long time still or nah?

Also I read somewhere you said your app gives you a new warehouse sometimes, lmk if a new OC one pops up for ya.


----------



## Marcobjj

Anybody doing North Los Angeles? I was hoping to start delivering this sunday, but wasn't assigned any blocks for the week.


----------



## Marcobjj

Chargr said:


> I figured. I couldnt choose commerce, got North LA instead which is Glendale.


were you assigned any blocks for next week?


----------



## Myrney

Bobonyx said:


> Yes, got an email today that the rate was increasing for blocks taken on Tuesday & Wednesday in East LA which is the Commerce whse.


I started this week in Commerce. I was slammed yesterday morning 1030a block with 45 packages. Finished in just under 3 hours. But the two nights before, I only had 4 and 12 respectively.


----------



## Myrney

Question: after my last delivery on the first couple shifts, I was free to go. However, my lady three shifts, I was directed back to the commerce warehouse where I had to click "I have arrived" THEN I was free to go. Has this happened to others?


----------



## Chargr

Marcobjj said:


> were you assigned any blocks for next week?


No. Are you registered there too?


----------



## Shangsta

Myrney said:


> Question: after my last delivery on the first couple shifts, I was free to go. However, my lady three shifts, I was directed back to the commerce warehouse where I had to click "I have arrived" THEN I was free to go. Has this happened to others?


Only happens when I mark something undeliverable, then I am told to return it to the warehouse. Otherwise a message saying youre done with your deliveries. We will let you know when we have more.



Marcobjj said:


> Anybody doing North Los Angeles? I was hoping to start delivering this sunday, but wasn't assigned any blocks for the week.


Just grab them at 10pm


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> Which blocks do you prefer out of the commerce warehouse, morning or evenings?
> 
> I've only done weekday evening blocks and received a low number of packages (12 & 14).


I liked them both. I have done two days in a row of double blocks - one day, one evening. By evening, I was happy for fewer deliveries because of traffic. Tonight I had to go to Whittier. 7 miles took 43 minutes. ARGH


----------



## raiders44

michaelb said:


> Also I read somewhere you said your app gives you a new warehouse sometimes, lmk if a new OC one pops up for ya.


Opened up the app minutes ago and it gave me the option to pick a warehouse again. The app does this once every few days. Sorry for the bad pic

I've seen all these warehouses before


----------



## Marcobjj

Chargr said:


> No. Are you registered there too?


Yes.


----------



## Marcobjj

Shangsta said:


> Just grab them at 10pm


I'm sorry but, what does that mean exactly? should I go to calendar / set availability every day at 10pm, blocks will be offered to me?


----------



## Marcobjj

ok I get it now, just opened the app and was able to schedule the next day. thank you Shangsta


----------



## Marcobjj

raiders44 said:


> Opened up the app minutes ago and it gave me the option to pick a warehouse again. The app does this once every few days. Sorry for the bad pic
> 
> I've seen all these warehouses before


I'd love to get the San Fernando Valley warehouse. Glendale is a bit too big of a commute for me.


----------



## raiders44

LA had 6pm (2hrs) and 7pm (3hrs) blocks tonight.


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> LA had 6pm (2hrs) and 7pm (3hrs) blocks tonight.


I totally saw this!!! I couldn't grab one due to participating in a dinner. I just grabbed two for tomorrow


----------



## michaelb

Finally saw a 10 AM block for tomorrow but not taking it rather watch some football .


----------



## Myrney

So who's all working commerce?


----------



## raiders44

michaelb said:


> Finally saw a 10 AM block for tomorrow but not taking it rather watch some football .


lol word. Go Raiders!


----------



## Nubiwon

Myrney said:


> So who's all working commerce?


Hi, I am working for Commerce too.


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> So who's all working commerce?


me


----------



## Myrney

Nubiwon said:


> Hi, I am working for Commerce too.


When did Commerce open? I started this past Tuesday, was approved last Friday


----------



## Nubiwon

Myrney said:


> When did Commerce open? I started this past Tuesday, was approved last Friday


I think Oct 4th or 5th.


----------



## Flexxx

2pm 3hr block commerce


----------



## raiders44

3pm - 4hr block commerce

first time seeing a 4hr block


----------



## michaelb

raiders44 said:


> 3pm - 4hr block commerce
> 
> first time seeing a 4hr block


Did you take it? Must be A LOT of packages if it's 4 hours compared to 3 hrs.


----------



## raiders44

michaelb said:


> Did you take it? Must be A LOT of packages if it's 4 hours compared to 3 hrs.


Nah.


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> Nah. Watching the raiders game


I worked 1030-130. Going back 530-830. I wondered if I should have dropped the latter block to see what came up. *sigh*


----------



## Myrney

Commerce was loading in the driveway this morning. They were running late. Kind of disorganized and/or overwhelmed. Could it have something to do with the fact that they released late blocks last night? 630p and 7pm?


----------



## Nubiwon

Myrney said:


> I worked 1030-130. Going back 530-830. I wondered if I should have dropped the latter block to see what came up. *sigh*


I did it once and got no block offers. Won't do that again for sure, I will take what ever I can at 10


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> I worked 1030-130. Going back 530-830. I wondered if I should have dropped the latter block to see what came up. *sigh*


How many packages did you get for the morning shift? How were the routes... were most deliveries really close to each other?


----------



## raiders44

Nubiwon said:


> I did it once and got no block offers. Won't do that again for sure, I will take what ever I can at 10


I cancelled my 10:30am block yesterday at 9am and still saw open blocks for the afternoon/evening shifts throughout the day.


----------



## Shangsta

michaelb said:


> Did you take it? Must be A LOT of packages if it's 4 hours compared to 3 hrs.


Four hour blocks are typically lots of packages but close to each other, it is good for your car since it keeps your mileage low. Night deliveries are usually spread out go backs.


----------



## Chargr

Is the Glendale location running?


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> How many packages did you get for the morning shift? How were the routes... were most deliveries really close to each other?


The routes this morning were relatively close. I worked a subdivision and was crawling through, For some reason it took FOREVER. It's my first week. This morning I did 35 deliveries in 1.5 hours after commuting to location. Not bad. . . I think


----------



## iyengar

For those who do prime now, are you picking up at Sprouts? They just started giving out the route to flex driver today was here in Irvine. Before it was only the Amazon Prime Now drivers


----------



## iyengar

I was told there will be a new warehouse here in Irvine. DLA9. Amazon grocery and 1 hour delivery will be availabe by end of month. They will move all the current Amazon Prime now drivers there and leave the flex drivers for Prime now warehouse


----------



## Myrney

so i just tried to grab the 1030a block in commerce. in the midst of doing so it was gone!


----------



## michaelb

Blocks weren't release for Anaheim =/.


----------



## Marcobjj

I don't get assigned blocks nor do I see any available at 10PM, only the next day at 1AM or throughout the day. do they have a quarantine period for new drivers or something?


----------



## iyengar

michaelb said:


> Blocks weren't release for Anaheim =/.


Is anaheim location logistic?


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> The routes this morning were relatively close. I worked a subdivision and was crawling through, For some reason it took FOREVER. It's my first week. This morning I did 35 deliveries in 1.5 hours after commuting to location. Not bad. . . I think


nice. never worked a morning shift. always wondered the # of packages you received.


----------



## aeiou_-

raiders44 said:


> 3pm - 4hr block commerce
> 
> first time seeing a 4hr block


I picked that one up today. Then someone dropped a 7:00 p.m. as I was returning a package to the warehouse. 7 hours today.


----------



## aeiou_-

Marcobjj said:


> I'd love to get the San Fernando Valley warehouse. Glendale is a bit too big of a commute for me.


Yo, I live in Van Nuys.. how the hell do I sign up for San Fernando Valley? It wasnt available when I signed up. :/


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> so i just tried to grab the 1030a block in commerce. in the midst of doing so it was gone!





Marcobjj said:


> I don't get assigned blocks nor do I see any available at 10PM, only the next day at 1AM or throughout the day. do they have a quarantine period for new drivers or something?


I saw the 10:30am, 5:30pm and 6pm blocks pop up. Only seeing the 5:30pm block now.



michaelb said:


> Blocks weren't release for Anaheim =/.


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> I picked that one up today. Then someone dropped a 7:00 p.m. as I was returning a package to the warehouse. 7 hours today.


what was the neighborhood


----------



## raiders44

aeiou_- said:


> I picked that one up today. Then someone dropped a 7:00 p.m. as I was returning a package to the warehouse. 7 hours today.


sounds like you had a good day. 

Did the racks look full for the 4hr block?


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> I saw the 10:30am, 5:30pm and 6pm blocks pop up. Only seeing the 5:30pm block now.


----------



## Nubiwon

Myrney said:


> so i just tried to grab the 1030a block in commerce. in the midst of doing so it was gone!


Ya, it's gone in a blink of the eyes.


----------



## aeiou_-

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Every time I see the title to this thread, I think of THIS album.
> One of my favs:


Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuckkkkk yeah.


----------



## Myrney

I saw that 1030am pop up and was trying to grab it but was grabbed faster than I could get it. I have a scheduled shift at 530pm. Perhaps I will lyft tomorrow. I have guaranteed hours all day @ $35 per hour


----------



## Myrney

Did any of you get scheduled shifts ahead of time?


----------



## aeiou_-

raiders44 said:


> sounds like you had a good day.
> 
> Did the racks look full for the 4hr block?


I only had 7 packages, because of the crazy traffic, imo.


----------



## Nubiwon

Myrney said:


> Did any of you get scheduled shifts ahead of time?


Got assigned Thu and Fri 5:30pm


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> Did any of you get scheduled shifts ahead of time?


I got scheduled the Tuesday 5:30p block



aeiou_- said:


> I only had 7 packages, because of the crazy traffic, imo.


wo. That's a lot less than what I expected. How many hrs did it take to complete?


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> Did any of you get scheduled shifts ahead of time?


I have Monday this week and Saturday. Does Friday assign them for the imediate upcoming week or next week?


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> what was the neighborhood


First block was scattered alhambra 3, Whittier 2, 2 undeliverables. 
Second block was all whittier, all closeby each other.


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> Did any of you get scheduled shifts ahead of time?


Mon & Wed both at 10:30 3hr. Looked just now for open blocks and only thing available was 5:30 and 6.

You?


----------



## aeiou_-

raiders44 said:


> I got scheduled the Tuesday 5:30p block
> 
> wo. That's a lot less than what I expected. How many hrs did it take to complete?


It was my first block, actually, so about 3.3 hours. I had trouble with the app at first and their was a lot of traffic/destinations were spread apart plus the undeliverables.. second block was easy peasy, finished in 1 hour, 45 minutesish.


----------



## aeiou_-

How long does it take to get the $50 Amazon gift card? Haha. I'm going to give it to my girlfriend.


----------



## michaelb

iyengar said:


> Is anaheim location logistic?


Yeah.


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Mon & Wed both at 10:30 3hr. Looked just now for open blocks and only thing available was 5:30 and 6.
> 
> You?


I find the 1030 blocks to be crazy overloaded and the 530/600p blocks super light. FYI. I have a 530p tomorrow. But I want a 1030a because my kids are in school and I would love to eat dinner with them!


----------



## Myrney

Myrney said:


> I find the 1030 blocks to be crazy overloaded and the 530/600p blocks super light. FYI. I have a 530p tomorrow. But I want a 1030a because my kids are in school and I would love to eat dinner with them!


My first 1030a block had 45 packages. . . 8 apartment buildings. Insanity. Still, it beat pax in my backseat doing weird shit and blaming me for traffic


----------



## Nubiwon

aeiou_- said:


> How long does it take to get the $50 Amazon gift card? Haha. I'm going to give it to my girlfriend.


Was about to ask the same thing. I want free stuffs!


----------



## ubermonkey

any1 getting blocks anymore ?

i used to be able to get blocks at 10 but theres none available anymore not sure if they just got too many drivers or what

i even forfeited one of the blocks amazon assigned me hoping to get more and couldnt even get the one that i forfeited


----------



## michaelb

ubermonkey said:


> any1 getting blocks anymore ?
> 
> i used to be able to get blocks at 10 but theres none available anymore not sure if they just got too many drivers or what
> 
> i even forfeited one of the blocks amazon assigned me hoping to get more and couldnt even get the one that i forfeited


Past four days I was able to pick up at 10pm. But I forfeited the last two days. Not sure if that was the reason why I wasn't able to grab one or even see any block pop up at 10pm today.


----------



## Chargr

Anyone at North Los Angeles location get any blocks?


----------



## Flexxx

ubermonkey said:


> any1 getting blocks anymore ?
> 
> i used to be able to get blocks at 10 but theres none available anymore not sure if they just got too many drivers or what
> 
> i even forfeited one of the blocks amazon assigned me hoping to get more and couldnt even get the one that i forfeited


They're going super quick now. I already had a 10:30 block so I only saw 5:30 and 6 at 10 last night.


----------



## 310uberdriver

No blocks in sm location.


----------



## jaywaynedubya

How much do the Santa Monica blocks pay ?


----------



## 310uberdriver

18/hr but I average 20$/hr+ With tips.


----------



## aeiou_-

Chargr said:


> Anyone at North Los Angeles location get any blocks?


What is north la? This sounds closer to me than east la.


----------



## Chargr

aeiou_- said:


> What is north la? This sounds closer to me than east la.


Glendale/Silverlake border.


----------



## aeiou_-

That's way closer to me. Wonder why they didn't offer that warehouse to me.


----------



## raiders44

aeiou_- said:


> That's way closer to me. Wonder why they didn't offer that warehouse to me.


Warehouses appear and disappear every so often. Don't know how Amazon picks when to display warehouses. Contact support and ask them to switch locations.


----------



## michaelb

So turns out they didn't release any same day blocks last night at 10PM. I managed to grab a 12 around 10 when I woke up. I think they will only release blocks at 10PM if they need it. Otherwise they'll do same day blocks on the same day like couple hours ahead. 

My location still has people delivering out of the white vans so that could be why they don't really need that much flex drivers for Anaheim.


----------



## jade88

aeiou_- said:


> That's way closer to me. Wonder why they didn't offer that warehouse to me.


I think that location is Prime Now and it seems like they're not hiring at the moment for Prime Now, which is what I want to do..


----------



## Flexxx

Ugh, locked my keys in my car
Called friend
Phone dies
Over an hour lost near end of my route


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Ugh, locked my keys in my car
> Called friend
> Phone dies
> Over an hour lost near end of my route


Sorry to hear this!


----------



## Flexxx

Does Flex also handle Fresh? This is over on District, looks like it just opened.










I


----------



## Chargr

jade88 said:


> I think that location is Prime Now and it seems like they're not hiring at the moment for Prime Now, which is what I want to do..


I was able to choose that location but so far no blocks. If only I could change to maybe East LA or commerce since it's the same distance to me.


----------



## Myrney

michaelb said:


> So turns out they didn't release any same day blocks last night at 10PM. I managed to grab a 12 around 10 when I woke up. I think they will only release blocks at 10PM if they need it. Otherwise they'll do same day blocks on the same day like couple hours ahead.
> 
> My location still has people delivering out of the white vans so that could be why they don't really need that much flex drivers for Anaheim.





raiders44 said:


> Warehouses appear and disappear every so often. Don't know how Amazon picks when to display warehouses. Contact support and ask them to switch locations.





michaelb said:


> So turns out they didn't release any same day blocks last night at 10PM. I managed to grab a 12 around 10 when I woke up. I think they will only release blocks at 10PM if they need it. Otherwise they'll do same day blocks on the same day like couple hours ahead.
> 
> My location still has people delivering out of the white vans so that could be why they don't really need that much flex drivers for Anaheim.


So I had a scheduled block at 530p in Commerce. Since nothing came up last night, I decided to drive UBER/LYFT. During an airport run from hell I got a notification that an 11am block opened. That was around 845am. So I dump my pax off at 950am and book it across town. Pretty good load. Come home for 90 minutes (I live in San Gabriel) and went out again. Why the long post? Only 12 deliveries that took TWO AND A HALF HOURS!!! One house on Emma Street was some Blair Witch Project bullshit up at the top of a hill with no lighting. Effing Lincoln Park hipsters. It was THAT kind of night


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> So I had a scheduled block at 530p in Commerce. Since nothing came up last night, I decided to drive UBER/LYFT. During an airport run from hell I got a notification that an 11am block opened. That was around 845am. So I dump my pax off at 950am and book it across town. Pretty good load. Come home for 90 minutes (I live in San Gabriel) and went out again. Why the long post? Only 12 deliveries that took TWO AND A HALF HOURS!!! One house on Emma Street was some Blair Witch Project bullshit up at the top of a hill with no lighting. Effing Lincoln Park hipsters. It was THAT kind of night


this is the only thing I hate about night deliveries, you can't see house numbers!!!

do you knock even when it's dark out?


----------



## Myrney

Totally. I was going to ask to use the toilet and maybe a beer ? Hahahahaha


----------



## Nubiwon

Myrney said:


> Only 12 deliveries that took TWO AND A HALF HOURS!!! One house on Emma Street was some Blair Witch Project bullshit up at the top of a hill with no lighting. Effing Lincoln Park hipsters. It was THAT kind of night


Ya, night delivery can be tough and dangerous. I got myself a reflective vest just for safety and easier identify myself to people. There are few bad neighborhoods out there. Be safe!


----------



## michaelb

Damn only 12 packages for afternoon shift? One of these I'll try and grab an afternoon shift and see how it goes.


----------



## Myrney

michaelb said:


> Damn only 12 packages for afternoon shift? One of these I'll try and grab an afternoon shift and see how it goes.


No, the evening shift was 12 deliveries. The midday was closer to 40. It was a four hour block


----------



## Nubiwon

So the same day block is 4 hours? Wonder if it's everyday thing or just random.


----------



## Myrney

I've seen them pop up more than once in the past seven days. And this is my seventh day!


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Ugh, locked my keys in my car
> Called friend
> Phone dies
> Over an hour lost near end of my route


Dude, bad luck today, too! I locked my keys in the car right after finishing my block an hour early.. block ended at 8:30p.m. 
just got home.


----------



## Chargr

Lol just logged in and tried to get a block, the moment I accept it's gone. Wow.


----------



## aeiou_-

Chargr said:


> Lol just logged in and tried to get a block, the moment I accept it's gone. Wow.


I was 2 minutes late... got stuck on t.v.

I managed to grab 5:30 but I'm not excited about traffic. hopefully someone drops a couple blocks later.


----------



## michaelb

Myrney said:


> No, the evening shift was 12 deliveries. The midday was closer to 40. It was a four hour block


Oh I see, 40 package isn't that bad. I normally get 30ish for my 3 hour blocks and finish in 1.5 hrs after spending 20 minutes sorting.



aeiou_- said:


> Dude, bad luck today, too! I locked my keys in the car right after finishing my block an hour early.. block ended at 8:30p.m.
> just got home.


Haha, that's one the reasons why I have my driver's window always rolled down when I deliver just in case.



Chargr said:


> Lol just logged in and tried to get a block, the moment I accept it's gone. Wow.


Damn must be competitive at your warehouse. Everytime 10PM was released I've been able to get it. And on saturday I forfeited like 30 minutes later and the block was still up for a whole hour.

Luckily tonight I was able to grabbed 10AM, 3 hr block only though.


----------



## raiders44

the 10:30am 3hr block was up for a few seconds then poof!...gone. 

lol


----------



## Chargr

aeiou_- said:


> I was 2 minutes late... got stuck on t.v.
> 
> I managed to grab 5:30 but I'm not excited about traffic. hopefully someone drops a couple blocks later.


How often do you have to check?


----------



## 310uberdriver

Wth 2 days in a row no avail blocks in Santa Monica office.


----------



## aeiou_-

You can't see the blocks if they overlap with your blocks. What I do is that I drop the block and go to home immediately to check to see of there is anything else. I managed to grab a 4 hour block instead the other day. Be careful not to lose your block in the process though. 
As far as time, people drop and pick up blocks all the time. Sometimes the app alerts you, sometimes not. Just got to be aware. Try to check you phone exactly at 10 or a minute before. Also, I've heard that sometimes warehouses don't drop blocks, that may or may not be a factor.

What warehouse do you have?


----------



## Shangsta

michaelb said:


> Damn only 12 packages for afternoon shift? One of these I'll try and grab an afternoon shift and see how it goes.


Unforunately fewer packages do not mean an easier trip.


----------



## Myrney

I scored two blocks in Commerce at 10pm on the dot. Very very happy. I've worked 7 days straight....


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> I scored two blocks in Commerce at 10pm on the dot. Very very happy. I've worked 7 days straight....


2 blocks just now?!


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Alright, so I will finally have my first block tomorrow.  

Anyone else who works out of Commerce have any tips, so to speak, for a first day? I'm sure I'll figure it out, especially since I want to get there a bit early anyway. I should be picking up a safety vest and lanyard from somewhere, I assume?


----------



## Myrney

Yes, lucky


----------



## Myrney

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Alright, so I will finally have my first block tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else who works out of Commerce have any tips, so to speak, for a first day? I'm sure I'll figure it out, especially since I want to get there a bit early anyway. I should be picking up a safety vest and lanyard from somewhere, I assume?


You can check in up to fifteen minutes early! I'm in the Jetta wagon diesel. I have short hair and tattoos on my arms. Good luck!


----------



## Nubiwon

The app messed up and pop up a screen saying this is a new phone haven't used for flex before. WTF! Missed the morning block.


----------



## aeiou_-

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Alright, so I will finally have my first block tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else who works out of Commerce have any tips, so to speak, for a first day? I'm sure I'll figure it out, especially since I want to get there a bit early anyway. I should be picking up a safety vest and lanyard from somewhere, I assume?


Arrive 15 minutes early. You can check in and start loading 15 minutes before your block starts. Hopefully, you'll be out of there immediately and finish early. Check the map to see where all your deliveries are. Consider traffic and where you live, it may benefit you to do certain deliveries last. Always keep in mind that you may have undeliverables, even the last package! So, you may have to return to warehouse. Always return packages! Always call support to report undeliverable packages. If there is no safe location to drop off or business is closed, call support. They will give you the okay.


----------



## sweatypawz

Who wants a 10:30am shift? I know someone who's dropping. Highest bidder gets it


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> Who wants a 10:30am shift? I know someone who's dropping. Highest bidder gets it


I'll take it. Uber all day, then return for 5:30. Haha.


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> Yes, lucky


Did you get the 4 hour block?


----------



## Chargr

Me if it's N. Los Angeles lol


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> I'll take it. Uber all day, then return for 5:30. Haha.


Let me know when you want it to be dropped. Ya gotta be fast. It's East LA


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> Let me know when you want it to be dropped. Ya gotta be fast. It's East LA


Now is good


----------



## raiders44

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Alright, so I will finally have my first block tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else who works out of Commerce have any tips, so to speak, for a first day? I'm sure I'll figure it out, especially since I want to get there a bit early anyway. I should be picking up a safety vest and lanyard from somewhere, I assume?


good luck. what block are you working?

they give you both the vest and lanyard at the parking lot check-in.


----------



## Nubiwon

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Alright, so I will finally have my first block tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else who works out of Commerce have any tips, so to speak, for a first day? I'm sure I'll figure it out, especially since I want to get there a bit early anyway. I should be picking up a safety vest and lanyard from somewhere, I assume?


Congrats and welcome to Commerce. The guy who will sign u in will give you the best and id badge. If you have questions, just ask the staffs in the warehouse, they are very helpful.


----------



## sweatypawz

Ok done


aeiou_- said:


> Now is good


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> Ok done


Nothing.. haha


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> Nothing.. haha


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


>


I have a feeling it doesn't show for everyone.. this was commerce right?


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> I have a feeling it doesn't show for everyone.. this was commerce right?


Yeppers


----------



## aeiou_-

aeiou_- said:


> I have a feeling it doesn't show for everyone.. this was commerce right?


 Does it show for you still?


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> Does it show for you still?


I checked home after I dropped it and it was there and then poof!


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> I checked home after I dropped it and it was there and then poof!


Well, thanks, anyways!


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> Well, thanks, anyways!


Maybe you'll get lucky and a 4hr 1pm will drop tomorrow.


----------



## raiders44

how do you guys go about delivering packages at night?

drop without a knock and go?
knock and drop?

Not sure what the standard protocol is.


----------



## Shangsta

raiders44 said:


> how do you guys go about delivering packages at night?
> 
> drop without a knock and go?
> knock and drop?
> 
> Not sure what the standard protocol is.


Knock and drop is always the way to go. Up until 9 PM it is appropriate to knock on someones door. If you just drop it, you are leaving it there unattended for 12 to 15 hours. Risky if you ask me.


----------



## aeiou_-

raiders44 said:


> how do you guys go about delivering packages at night?
> 
> drop without a knock and go?
> knock and drop?
> 
> Not sure what the standard protocol is.


I leave my hazards, radio, and lights on to make a fuss. I walk into the yard with my phone light pointed at the amazon sticker on the box. EDIT: You have to scan the package anyways. I'll ring the doorbell or knock loud enough. Sometimes if I hear people, I ding dong ditch it and they open the door to find the package as I'm getting the car. Play it safe though. Wear the lanyard around your neck as well.


----------



## raiders44

Shangsta said:


> Knock and drop is always the way to go. Up until 9 PM it is appropriate to knock on someones door. If you just drop it, you are leaving it there unattended for 12 to 15 hours. Risky if you ask me.


Good to know. I wasn't sure if it was right for me to knock past 8pm but I did it anyway.

Not looking forward to the time change on Nov 6th. It's going get dark right as the 5:30pm block begins.


----------



## iyengar

310uberdriver said:


> Wth 2 days in a row no avail blocks in Santa Monica office.


How far do you guys deliver?

I find it strange here in prime now Irvine , we deliver all the way to long beach.


----------



## aeiou_-

Okay, who dropped 11 a.m? I would like to thank you.


----------



## Nubiwon

11am is the same day block release. You got very lucky, well so do I lol.


----------



## aeiou_-

Nubiwon said:


> 11am is the same day block release. You got very lucky, well so do I lol.


2 blocks today! Haha.


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Nubiwon said:


> 11am is the same day block release. You got very lucky, well so do I lol.


What when people forfeit they release the blocks for others at 11 ?


----------



## Nubiwon

jaywaynedubya said:


> What when people forfeit they release the blocks for others at 11 ?


The super told me 11 am and later blocks are same day delivery people order late at night.


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> Did you get the 4 hour block?


No, two three hour. I like that only because I've got kid shit to handle in between


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> No, two three hour. I like that only because I've got kid shit to handle in between


Yeah, I have 2.5 hours in between my two blocks to take a lunch break. I'm about to head out to commerce. Traffic sucks!


----------



## Myrney

41 packages. 3 hour block. Let's go


----------



## Nubiwon

Myrney said:


> 41 packages. 3 hour block. Let's go


53 packages 4 hr block, gogogo.


----------



## michaelb

Lol had 37 packages for my three hour block. Had 15 packages delivered to one business. I scanned the packages and gave it to them but the app made me scan it again -_-.

I also forgot to scan another package. I totally forgot to add it to my route before my trip ended so I was locked out of the app and couldn't add it in. Had to call support and was on the phone for like good 30minutes. Still finished in two hours.


----------



## raiders44

I have a 3hr block today at 5:30pm in the commerce location.

Hoping I get a good route


----------



## michaelb

raiders44 said:


> I have a 3hr block today at 5:30pm in the commerce location.
> 
> Hoping I get a good route


Lmk how it goes.

Also I forgot to say earlier at the warehouse, two drivers with two separate blocks showed up in one car. I think I heard they were both getting paid but did one rack or something. lol


----------



## raiders44

michaelb said:


> Lmk how it goes.
> 
> Also I forgot to say earlier at the warehouse, two drivers with two separate blocks showed up in one car. I think I heard they were both getting paid but did one rack or something. lol


Lol they will probably get deactivated soon.


----------



## Flexxx

Got a little lucky. Ran a little late and ended up with 28 packages. @10:30 block

Yesterday I delivered over 45 packages.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> You can't see the blocks if they overlap with your blocks. What I do is that I drop the block and go to home immediately to check to see of there is anything else. I managed to grab a 4 hour block instead the other day. Be careful not to lose your block in the process though.
> As far as time, people drop and pick up blocks all the time. Sometimes the app alerts you, sometimes not. Just got to be aware. Try to check you phone exactly at 10 or a minute before. Also, I've heard that sometimes warehouses don't drop blocks, that may or may not be a factor.
> 
> What warehouse do you have?


Did the drop and check a little bit earlier. Lost my 5:30 in the process. Creyzzzz


----------



## sweatypawz

Nvm snagged a 4hr 3pm. Life is ok again.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Thanks everyone for the helpful advice! I'm on mobile or I'd quote everyone. 

So I did the 10:30-1:30 block today, 46 packages and finished in just under 2 1/2 hours and made it home just before the official end time. Not too bad for my 1st go and for the slowness of the tablet I'm using. My biggest mistake was only casually pre-sorting and not paying closer attention to how many packages were on each street. Re-sorted about 30 mins in and went a fair amount smoother from there. Could've been a little faster if I didn't have an odd office building stop or get caught in conversation with a seemingly lonely older lady, but I didn't mind talking to her, she was sweet. 

So all in all it went well, though, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Flexxx

That's really good. Where did you deliver?


----------



## Flexxx

3pm 4hr block commerce


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> 3pm 4hr block commerce


I'm doing it, are you?


----------



## Flexxx

Thought about but have things to do around 7.


----------



## Myrney

I had so many apartment buildings. And today, I made sure to hand deliver if I knew someone was home, Hahahaha. Still done in 2.5 hours. I'm beat.


----------



## Myrney

Myrney said:


> I had so many apartment buildings. And today, I made sure to hand deliver if I knew someone was home, Hahahaha. Still done in 2.5 hours. I'm beat.


And I go back at 530p


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> Nvm snagged a 4hr 3pm. Life is ok again.


Haha.. Good for you! Though, I did say be careful. I was looking for that one 3.  I'm waiting for 5:30p.m., had a 4 hour block earlier.


----------



## aeiou_-

michaelb said:


> Lol had 37 packages for my three hour block. Had 15 packages delivered to one business. I scanned the packages and gave it to them but the app made me scan it again -_-.
> 
> I also forgot to scan another package. I totally forgot to add it to my route before my trip ended so I was locked out of the app and couldn't add it in. Had to call support and was on the phone for like good 30minutes. Still finished in two hours.


The upside is that you knocked out 15 packages in one address. Probably would have taken the half hour or more to deliver to seperate addresses anyways


----------



## Myrney

What's the earliest known block at Commerce?


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> What's the earliest known block at Commerce?


The earliest I've seen is 10:30a.m.. Dunno about anything else.


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> The earliest I've seen is 10:30a.m.. Dunno about anything else.


I wonder if there will be more blocks as we move closer to Christmas and the staff get more comfortable


----------



## Flexxx

Haven't see anything earlier than 10:30.


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> I wonder if there will be more blocks as we move closer to Christmas and the staff get more comfortable


Commerce flex staff seems to maintain a pretty chill vibe. Genuine and helpful so far.


----------



## raiders44

About to start the 5:30pm block at commerce


----------



## aeiou_-

raiders44 said:


> About to start the 5:30pm block at commerce


Samesies, at the citadel waiting 15 more minutes.


----------



## Myrney

Traffic is murder. Almost there


----------



## Flexxx

5:30 crowd,

Where do you typically deliver? # of packages?


----------



## Myrney

Tonight Alhambra. 17


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> 5:30 crowd,
> 
> Where do you typically deliver? # of packages?


Just left like 10 ago, headed to a nice little cluster in Whittier, 18 packages.


----------



## Flexxx

Only a 40 minute drive...

Edit: for both


----------



## Myrney

But I live next door to Alhambra


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> But I live next door to Alhambra


I'm taking google maps advice today, 26 minutes. Haha. Pretty smooth so far.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> Haha.. Good for you! Though, I did say be careful. I was looking for that one 3.  I'm waiting for 5:30p.m., had a 4 hour block earlier.


Been doing this since Oct 5th first time I've lost a shift doing the drop and check but my 3pm was chill.


----------



## circle1

Shangsta said:


> Its almost always better to drive earlier in the day if you can swing it. Traffic is better, easier to see street signs and house addresses.
> 
> I did a 10am yesterday, four hour that I finished exactly at 12. But a 5 pm 3 hour that I finished exactly at 8. (I am not in California)
> 
> I do not know if it is the same for you guys in Cali but the later blocks are deliveries people couldnt make earlier in the day. You get fewer packages but they are more spread out making it harder to finish quickly.


 . . . you're Flex, right?


----------



## circle1

michaelb said:


> They might, but I hope I don't get those areas. Totally the opposite way from where I live .
> 
> Yeah, that makes sense. Hopefully I can get a block for tmrw morning. I'm jealous you get 22/hr though. I'll talk to my supervisor tmrw if I get a block see what's up.
> 
> Oh so you get a notification and not just spam refresh home screen? Hopefully I can snag a early morning block around 10 for tmrw and do what you do around 1 for the second block.
> 
> Btw do you guys leave your car on if you're dropping off at a house and it's a fast run or turn it off?


I would ask my insurance company about this . . . if it's discovered you left the motor running when it was stolen, it may void coverage.


----------



## Flexxx

Re: Car running

Depends on the area and foot traffic. Today I left it on for most deliveries in Montebello.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Re: Car running
> 
> Depends on the area and foot traffic. Today I left it on for most deliveries in Montebello.


Omg have you gotten any routes with crazy ass dogs? I now understand why mail carriers have those big ass cans of mace.


----------



## raiders44

Finished my 3hr block in 1.75hrs 

All 11 packages in the el monte area.


----------



## jade88

Chargr said:


> I was able to choose that location but so far no blocks. If only I could change to maybe East LA or commerce since it's the same distance to me.


Do you have an iPhone? I think iPhone has only been getting Prime Now options. Commerce is definitely Flex. There's a poster that was able to see all of the Flex warehouses too. Maybe you can ask them.

Maybe Prime Now will get busier closer to the holidays? I think it takes some time to grow demand or something. I'm waiting for now as I missed the opportunity in the beginning when they still onboarded iPhone users.


----------



## Flexxx

sweatypawz said:


> Omg have you gotten any routes with crazy ass dogs? I now understand why mail carriers have those big ass cans of mace.


So far just a bunch of small indoor yapping dogs.


----------



## Chargr

jade88 said:


> Do you have an iPhone? I think iPhone has only been getting Prime Now options. Commerce is definitely Flex. There's a poster that was able to see all of the Flex warehouses too. Maybe you can ask them.
> 
> Maybe Prime Now will get busier closer to the holidays? I think it takes some time to grow demand or something. I'm waiting for now as I missed the opportunity in the beginning when they still onboarded iPhone users.


Yes I have an iPhone but have the Flex app.


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> Finished my 3hr block in 1.75hrs
> 
> All 11 packages in the el monte area.


Finished mine in about two hours, but I was moving slow. This was my eighth day in a row. I managed to get 38 hours these last seven. And I literally just started. So honestly, I am beat. Hahahahah. But I do enjoy this more than uber/lyft. I just wonder why people order stuff and then don't think about where they would want it delivered or how it's supposed to get into their possession. I only had 18 stops tonight, but three of them required me asking a neighbor to open a gate or having to wait for some car to come out so I could go in. I was not going back to the warehouse tonight. My last delivery was five minutes from home!


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> Commerce flex staff seems to maintain a pretty chill vibe. Genuine and helpful so far.


I have had zero attitude from Commerce people. They are incredibly helpful and always giving me tips on how to make my runs more efficient.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Omg have you gotten any routes with crazy ass dogs? I now understand why mail carriers have those big ass cans of mace.


Yes!!! And I am definitely leery about entering any yards with big signs screaming BEWARE OF DOG. What are we supposed to do?


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Yes!!! And I am definitely leery about entering any yards with big signs screaming BEWARE OF DOG. What are we supposed to do?


Idk! A big ass dog tried to jump me the other day. It could almost hop the fence! It seems it happen the most in the "hood". I usually will chuck the item over the fence and peace out.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Idk! A big ass dog tried to jump me the other day. It could almost hop the fence! It seems it happen the most in the "hood". I usually will chuck the item over the fence and peace out.


I was in Whittier or South El Monte the other night, I literally yelled for the owner to come out and take the package. Hahahahahaha. They were cool.


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> Finished mine in about two hours, but I was moving slow. This was my eighth day in a row. I managed to get 38 hours these last seven. And I literally just started. So honestly, I am beat. Hahahahah. But I do enjoy this more than uber/lyft. I just wonder why people order stuff and then don't think about where they would want it delivered or how it's supposed to get into their possession. I only had 18 stops tonight, but three of them required me asking a neighbor to open a gate or having to wait for some car to come out so I could go in. I was not going back to the warehouse tonight. My last delivery was five minutes from home!


Nicely done. that's a lot of work for your first week.

Ever tried calling the customer? Did that once tonight since there was no access code. The customer ended up opening the automatic gate for me.


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> I was in Whittier or South El Monte the other night, I literally yelled for the owner to come out and take the package. Hahahahahaha. They were cool.


Lmao that's a good way to do it. It seems like either dogs want to murder me in the hood or in rich areas people are always asking me what I am doing in their neighbors yard. I have blue hair and a shit ton of tattoos. They swear I'm going to rob them or something.


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> I was in Whittier or South El Monte the other night, I literally yelled for the owner to come out and take the package. Hahahahahaha. They were cool.


Did you try calling them from the app? Called once for a locked fence and was told to throw it over the fence. Box felt heavy and it was a 5 foot fence.


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Did you try calling them from the app? Called once for a locked fence and was told to throw it over the fence. Box felt heavy and it was a 5 foot fence.


I have. I do that first. Then I call support. Then I look for another route in. Then I start looking for neighbors who might be cooking in their kitchens. That's my last resort. I am trying to decide if I am going to make a grab for a late shift tomorrow. I need to rest in the morning. I had a little road rage incident on the way home. Hahahahaha


----------



## Flexxx

If there's no instructions or they don't answer I would probably return it. So far I've only returned one package where the office looked abandoned; there was like 30 letters on the floor.


----------



## Flexxx

Does it feel to anyone else the earlier you get there the more packages you get?


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Does it feel to anyone else the earlier you get there the more packages you get?


The earlier you go.. the bigger the routes are but I find that they're more clustered and organized... the middle ones are kinda mediumish... not too complicated.. the tail end is usually super ****ed but very few packages.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> The earlier you go.. the bigger the routes are but I find that they're more clustered and organized... the middle ones are kinda mediumish... not too complicated.. the tail end is usually super &%[email protected]!*ed but very few packages.


I do not like to arrive first for the 1030a shift. That is where the huge load is. Hahahaha. Man, loaded with 45 - 50 packages at times and tons of apartment buildings. I mean, I haven't yet exceeded time, but it gets crazy zig zagging. I would prefer to do a ton of packages closer to the warehouse then drive to BFE and do fewer.


----------



## aeiou_-

This has actually been good exercise for me. . I don't mind apartments but I worry about leaving my car unattended. My windows are tinted, at least. Still can be nerve wracking in some areas.


----------



## Chargr

Let's see if I finally get one tonight


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> This has actually been good exercise for me. . I don't mind apartments but I worry about leaving my car unattended. My windows are tinted, at least. Still can be nerve wracking in some areas.


I agree with thi


----------



## Myrney

I'm so tired but I am waiting for the 10pm release. trying desperately not to fall asleep


----------



## Chargr

Myrney said:


> I'm so tired but I am waiting for the 10pm release. trying desperately not to fall asleep


5 mins lol watch a funny YouTube video


----------



## Myrney

Ack!!!


----------



## Nubiwon

Myrney said:


> Ack!!!


That doesn't sound good.


----------



## Chargr

None


----------



## Myrney

Yay, picked up a 530p block. Just what I wanted. Whew.


----------



## raiders44

3 blocks still up.
10:30am
5:30pm
6pm
3hrs

Too bad I can't do any blocks tomorrow : /


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> 3 blocks still up.
> 10:30am
> 5:30pm
> 6pm
> 3hrs
> 
> Too bad I can't do any blocks tomorrow : /


they are gone now, I believe. Or at least the 1030 is no longer appearing on my app


----------



## raiders44

I wonder if Amazon will be offering 1.5x pay around black Friday and Christmas.


----------



## Myrney

This is like the Hunger Games - may the odds be ever in your favor


----------



## Chargr

Whos registered to the N. Los Angeles location here? 

I know there's one guy here but idk if he got work already.

I Feel like picked a dead warehouse lol


----------



## Flexxx

Probably $22hr


----------



## Marcobjj

It's nearly impossible to get blocks in Glendale. No assignments, nothing showing at 10pm either, except for an 8 hour block yesterday that I missed because I was too slow - took me a whole 3 seconds to confirm it.


----------



## rjokay

Chargr said:


> Whos registered to the N. Los Angeles location here?
> 
> I know there's one guy here but idk if he got work already.
> 
> I Feel like picked a dead warehouse lol


I am. Nothing went available for me either. I feel like it's because of all the employees they already got there.


----------



## aeiou_-

I got 5:30 p.m..

I always remember like 5 minutes after. 

Hopefully, I can grab another 11 a.m. tomorrow.


----------



## Marcobjj

Chargr said:


> Whos registered to the N. Los Angeles location here?
> 
> I know there's one guy here but idk if he got work already.
> 
> I Feel like picked a dead warehouse lol


this guy here, I got 6 hours on saturday, could've gotten 8+ but it was my first day, so I choose 6. Kinda regret it now.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> I got 5:30 p.m..
> 
> I always remember like 5 minutes after.
> 
> Hopefully, I can grab another 11 a.m. tomorrow.


What time do those 11am drop usually?


----------



## Nubiwon

Commerce warehouse rock! I take breaks in-between shifts in casino down the road


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> What time do those 11am drop usually?


Dunno, I caught it in the early morning though. I'd say around 7 a.m.


----------



## Chargr

Damn requesting to change


----------



## Nubiwon

sweatypawz said:


> What time do those 11am drop usually?


It's not a guarantee block everyday. I grabbed mine this morning at 5:30am when it pushed my phone.


----------



## Marcobjj

Chargr said:


> Damn requesting to change


how do you do it?


----------



## Chargr

Marcobjj said:


> how do you do it?


On the training video I remember it saying you can't change once signed up but I emailed them to try


----------



## Marcobjj

rjokay said:


> I am. Nothing went available for me either. I feel like it's because of all the employees they already got there.


this one kid on saturday showed me his calendar and he had been assigned 6 or 7 days for this week. I guess amazon is distributing on a first come, first serve basis. So once a few drivers drop out or forfeit blocks, perhaps they will offer the newer drivers more blocks.


----------



## aeiou_-

Just caught 10:30 a.m.


----------



## Flexxx

aeiou_- said:


> I got 5:30 p.m..
> 
> I always remember like 5 minutes after.
> 
> Hopefully, I can grab another 11 a.m. tomorrow.


The good thing about those are no one wants them lol. Might pick one up ot try to catch the 3 block.


----------



## sweatypawz

Anyone ever do a 6pm block before? What kinda packages are they? Same as 5:30?


----------



## rjokay

Marcobjj said:


> this one kid on saturday showed me his calendar and he had been assigned 6 or 7 days for this week. I guess amazon is distributing on a first come, first serve basis. So once a few drivers drop out or forfeit blocks, perhaps they will offer the newer drivers more blocks.


I dunno what that's about but I started on the first shift the first day this warehouse started flex, worked every day since, and I got assigned no hours.


----------



## Marcobjj

rjokay said:


> I dunno what that's about but I started on the first shift the first day this warehouse started flex, worked every day since, and I got assigned no hours.


what distance are you from the warehouse (which warehouse btw)? I'm in Santa Clarita doing North LA, I suspect that is also a problem. I get no assignments, and can almost never grab blocks at 10pm


----------



## Dakota2009

I am in the San Francisco bay area, is anyone else up this way? Just waiting to see the next step, since everything has been approved. Do they have a training class before the chaos begins, How does that work. What is commerce ?


----------



## Shangsta

raiders44 said:


> I wonder if Amazon will be offering 1.5x pay around black Friday and Christmas.


Nah they just give bigger loads although they sometime increase to 22-25 per hour


----------



## Nubiwon

Dakota2009 said:


> I am in the San Francisco bay area, is anyone else up this way? Just waiting to see the next step, since everything has been approved. Do they have a training class before the chaos begins, How does that work. What is commerce ?


May be you should start a thread name San Francisco. What is cupertino?


----------



## Shangsta

Marcobjj said:


> how do you do it?





Chargr said:


> On the training video I remember it saying you can't change once signed up but I emailed them to try


Clear your app data and redownload the app. As long as you havent delivered at a warehouse you can safely switch over.


----------



## aeiou_-

Shangsta said:


> Clear your app data and redownload the app. As long as you havent delivered at a warehouse you can safely switch over.


So, once we've taken a block we are a stuck?


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> So, once we've taken a block we are a stuck?


Thats what they say. I am sure you could try to switch but I think its too risky and not worth getting deactivated.


----------



## Myrney

Have anymore blocks been released today? I am suddenly available for a day block. *sigh*


----------



## Myrney

1030a just dropped but there is no way I could make it on time!!!


----------



## Flexxx

Tried to game the system and showed up at 10:25.

50 packages!

Lol


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Tried to game the system and showed up at 10:25.
> 
> 50 packages!
> 
> Lol


Where


----------



## Nubiwon

Got a rack with problems, all but one package was able to scan. Spent 30 minutes in warehouse working with super to solved the problem. Nothing worked, so end up delivering the one package. Drove 15 minutes and 30sec to drop package.
Don't want to sound like I am happy or something, but... Yay!


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> Where


Commerce


----------



## Spanky

No blocks for SM in several days. Did they bring on too many drivers. We had 2 weeks where you could get just about any time slot you wanted.


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Commerce


I meant where did you actually deliver


----------



## michaelb

Flexxx said:


> Tried to game the system and showed up at 10:25.
> 
> 50 packages!
> 
> Lol


47 packages here.. almost took the entire 3 hrs.



Nubiwon said:


> Got a rack with problems, all but one package was able to scan. Spent 30 minutes in warehouse working with super to solved the problem. Nothing worked, so end up delivering the one package. Drove 15 minutes and 30sec to drop package.
> Don't want to sound like I am happy or something, but... Yay!


Must be nice lol. I had a package that wouldn't scan the QR code so I scanned using the barcode.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Flexxx said:


> Tried to game the system and showed up at 10:25.


Do you mean 10:25 for a 10:30 block? No idea about there, but here it's pretty much a given on most days that we can start 15 minutes early (when the app lets you start scanning). Quite often we can even get in there earlier and start sorting things.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I am certain that somewhere on this thread there is the duck.


----------



## sweatypawz

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Do you mean 10:25 for a 10:30 block? No idea about there, but here it's pretty much a given on most days that we can start 15 minutes early (when the app lets you start scanning). Quite often we can even get in there earlier and start sorting things.


I think what he meant was he came closer to 10:35 because our warehouse often has lighter racks at the end.. unfortunately he was hit with a massive one.


----------



## aeiou_-

Nubiwon said:


> Got a rack with problems, all but one package was able to scan. Spent 30 minutes in warehouse working with super to solved the problem. Nothing worked, so end up delivering the one package. Drove 15 minutes and 30sec to drop package.
> Don't want to sound like I am happy or something, but... Yay!


Hahaha! way to go. I got screwed with 53 packages. I delivered 3 packages 10 minutes late.. 1 undeliverable. They got their money's worth today.

I dropped another block I had at 5:30 because I was not feeling too hot, then I saw a 4 hour at 3:30. Here we go, again.


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> I meant where did you actually deliver


Ah, well Commerce and ELA.


----------



## Flexxx

Had my first up close dog encounter thanks to some jinxing in the thread. There was a dog behind a second gate so I opened the first gate and this guy comes out of nowhere and starts charging at me. He was a little slow but still got pretty close.


----------



## RESQFITNESS

Awesome thread! Thanks for all the advice you guys. I know it takes time and commitment to help others. You Rock! I just got signed up with the Hawthorne hub....I don't know what they are called. In the 90s I worked for UPS for 7 years and we called them HUBS.
Anyone else here assigned to that hub? I live in Long Beach and currently do Door Dash and really like it


----------



## RESQFITNESS

Flexxx said:


> Had my first up close dog encounter thanks to some jinxing in the thread. There was a dog behind a second gate so I opened the first gate and this guy comes out of nowhere and starts charging at me. He was a little slow but still got pretty close.


A few treats and he might be your next best friend. lol


----------



## Flexxx

michaelb said:


> 47 packages here.. almost took the entire 3 hrs.
> 
> Must be nice lol. I had a package that wouldn't scan the QR code so I scanned using the barcode.


Jesus, you guys are quick. Took around 3:30 for my 50. Are you guys just on a full on sprint when you get out of the car? What kills me most is the parking


----------



## aeiou_-

Did someone get bitten by a dog today? Warehouse dude mentioned the route I'm about to take was left behind by someone who did. It's a close route but it's not scanning for some reason..


----------



## Nubiwon

Flexxx said:


> Jesus, you guys are quick. Took around 3:30 for my 50. Are you guys just on a full on sprint when you get out of the car? What kills me most is the parking


There routes that will take all 3 hours or more. Don't rush it and take it easy. Safety is your main priority. Just think this way, most of the time we are getting done within 2 hours.


----------



## Nubiwon

If there is a big sign says "beware of dog". I either yell hello, Amazon delivery. Or toss the package over the fence. It's pretty safe to say that package is not going anywhere lol. Don't chance it.


----------



## Flexxx

That's what I always do but when I noticed the dog behind the other fence and no other dogs in sight I said, welp that must be the dog lol


----------



## JustDave

Hey guys, what are the best hours to claim the blocks? 10pm? I work at the one in DLA2, but live in Pomona does that factor in.


----------



## Flexxx

JustDave said:


> Hey guys, what are the best hours to claim the blocks? 10pm? I work at the one in DLA2, but live in Pomona does that factor in.


Blocks for the following day are release at 10 pm and they are gone within minutes so you have to be quick Sometimes they'll release same day blocks in the early morining or later in the day.


----------



## Shangsta

Flexxx said:


> Jesus, you guys are quick. Took around 3:30 for my 50. Are you guys just on a full on sprint when you get out of the car? What kills me most is the parking


You shouldnt park anywhere but at apartments and businesses. At houses get on the sidewalk or curb if you can, in and out and back on the road.

Its also not wise to wait for people to open the door at houses.


----------



## JustDave

Flexxx said:


> Blocks for the following day are release at 10 pm and they are gone within minutes so you have to be quick Sometimes they'll release same day blocks in the early morining or later in the day.


Dang you guys are amazing, how did you guys figure this out? As someone who luckily got just one delivery, I want to take more so huge thanks!


----------



## 310uberdriver

Spanky said:


> No blocks for SM in several days. Did they bring on too many drivers. We had 2 weeks where you could get just about any time slot you wanted.


 I thought I was the only one not getting an blocks. Got lucky and got a 6-10 block today.


----------



## michaelb

Flexxx said:


> Jesus, you guys are quick. Took around 3:30 for my 50. Are you guys just on a full on sprint when you get out of the car? What kills me most is the parking


Nope I just walk everywhere. Which reminds me how much I hate apartments I spent like a good 15 minutes walking around trying to find the correct apartment today lol.

As for houses I park as close to the house as possible, and scope out the area as I'm parking if no ones on I just leave my car on scan the package and just drop it off at the front door. Usually takes like 30 seconds total.

And not sure if you are but organizing my packages before loading them saves A LOT of time.


----------



## Chargr

michaelb said:


> Nope I just walk everywhere. Which reminds me how much I hate apartments I spent like a good 15 minutes walking around trying to find the correct apartment today lol.
> 
> As for houses I park as close to the house as possible, and scope out the area as I'm parking if no ones on I just leave my car on scan the package and just drop it off at the front door. Usually takes like 30 seconds total.
> 
> And not sure if you are but organizing my packages before loading them saves A LOT of time.


What's the best way to organize?

Like put the first, second, third etc package in order? Based on delivery


----------



## Shangsta

michaelb said:


> Nope I just walk everywhere. Which reminds me how much I hate apartments I spent like a good 15 minutes walking around trying to find the correct apartment today lol.


A great tip another drive gave is to take a picture of the layout when you get to the entrance. It will tell you where building Z is and where building AA is in huge complexes.


----------



## Shangsta

Chargr said:


> What's the best way to organize?
> 
> Like put the first, second, third etc package in order? Based on delivery


The packages are geouped by region so you use the numbers on the top right of the package. Your KT1000s will go out first then your KT1005s then KT1010s etc. You will have different letters and numbers but the order will be lowest out first MOST of the time so you will want those closest to you be it the front seat or the back if you use your trunk

You could try to match them in the itinerary but it wouls take too long.


----------



## raiders44

in the LA area, the packages are marked with a number that displays the order which you deliver the packages (if you follow the route the app gives you)


----------



## Myrney

I had the heaviest package to deliver tonight. And it was to a resident that lived up a flight of stairs. All the lights were on but initially it seemed the gate was locked. So I call the customer - TWICE. No answer. Again, I am delivering near my house so I intend to deliver all parcels. I call support and we chat. I then discover another gate and decide to hide the package in the yard, aka "secure location". While I am wandering in this person's yard he pokes his head out and asks "what are you doing?' I reply "Amazon delivery! Have a great night!" Dear dog.


----------



## Flexxx

michaelb said:


> Nope I just walk everywhere. Which reminds me how much I hate apartments I spent like a good 15 minutes walking around trying to find the correct apartment today lol.
> 
> As for houses I park as close to the house as possible, and scope out the area as I'm parking if no ones on I just leave my car on scan the package and just drop it off at the front door. Usually takes like 30 seconds total.
> 
> And not sure if you are but organizing my packages before loading them saves A LOT of time.


Do you actually park properly or just block driveways if you can't find an open spot?

Yeah, I throw the smallest numbers in my front seat, highest in the back.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Do you actually park properly or just block driveways if you can't find an open spot?
> 
> Yeah, I throw the smallest numbers in my front seat, highest in the back.


Depends on the neighborhood. Upscale residential neighborhoods almost always have street parking. In the hood I'll double park if there's no parking hit the hazards, deliver really quick and get back on the road. Never had a route that took longer than 2hrs to do and this includes a mammoth 55-60 package route I got yesterday.


----------



## michaelb

Chargr said:


> What's the best way to organize?
> 
> Like put the first, second, third etc package in order? Based on delivery


For people who don't drive for LA, Shangsta's way would be the best.

But for LA warehouses they have packages numbered with a number then a number in parenthesis. So like 1(1) 2(2) 2(3) 4(5) or whatever. I just scan then put them in order. Then I put some packages in my car to make room when I have like 10ish in a row in certain spots. So I put my first few package in my front passenger, then fill in the rear, then trunk. Towards the end of my route when I have like 5-10 packages ( depending on size), I just move it in my front seat so I don't have to keep opening my trunk.

ATM I'm just scanning and then organizing, but for my next block I think I'll just scan like a 10 in a row then organize. That might be faster.



Shangsta said:


> A great tip another drive gave is to take a picture of the layout when you get to the entrance. It will tell you where building Z is and where building AA is in huge complexes.


It was weird because when I got to the apartment there was no "Delivery" or whatever that showed on the screen. So I just went around blind. My apps been glitching too because sometimes I'm actually at the place but the app won't let me scan or put I'm there. So I have to restart the app and wait a few.



Flexxx said:


> Do you actually park properly or just block driveways if you can't find an open spot?
> 
> Yeah, I throw the smallest numbers in my front seat, highest in the back.


I just block the driveway because I won't be there more than a minute tops.


----------



## Flexxx

sweatypawz said:


> Depends on the neighborhood. Upscale residential neighborhoods almost always have street parking. In the hood I'll double park if there's no parking hit the hazards, deliver really quick and get back on the road. Never had a route that took longer than 2hrs to do and this includes a mammoth 55-60 package route I got yesterday.


Well, there's my main delivery leak. In most cases I try to avoid double parking and will spend 1-2 minutes looking for a spot then walking an extra 30 seconds which really adds up.


----------



## Myrney

michaelb said:


> For people who don't drive for LA, Shangsta's way would be the best.
> 
> But for LA warehouses they have packages numbered with a number then a number in parenthesis. So like 1(1) 2(2) 2(3) 4(5) or whatever. I just scan then put them in order. Then I put some packages in my car to make room when I have like 10ish in a row in certain spots. So I put my first few package in my front passenger, then fill in the rear, then trunk. Towards the end of my route when I have like 5-10 packages ( depending on size), I just move it in my front seat so I don't have to keep opening my trunk.
> 
> ATM I'm just scanning and then organizing, but for my next block I think I'll just scan like a 10 in a row then organize. That might be faster.
> 
> It was weird because when I got to the apartment there was no "Delivery" or whatever that showed on the screen. So I just went around blind. My apps been glitching too because sometimes I'm actually at the place but the app won't let me scan or put I'm there. So I have to restart the app and wait a few.
> 
> I just block the driveway because I won't be there more than a minute tops.


My morning blocks are really numbered in order, but my later blocks are. It's weird. I just group them by street when I have a ton so at least I know where to look. Heck, it is only day nine for me. I am sure it will get easier and easier. The woman who checked me into tonight said that she is expecting to work 60 hours a week come December and they expect that there will be round the clock shifts for drivers. This is good practice for all of us.


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> My morning blocks are really numbered in order, but my later blocks are. It's weird. I just group them by street when I have a ton so at least I know where to look. Heck, it is only day nine for me. I am sure it will get easier and easier. The woman who checked me into tonight said that she is expecting to work 60 hours a week come December and they expect that there will be round the clock shifts for drivers. This is good practice for all of us.


To be honest, come holiday season it'll be much more profitable to chase the surge.


----------



## raiders44

sweatypawz said:


> To be honest, come holiday season it'll be much more profitable to chase the surge.


even with a decent pay bump?


----------



## sweatypawz

raiders44 said:


> even with a decent pay bump?


My normal uber weeks are about 30hrs a week for $750 which is about $25 an hr. Holidays or events = 40-50 an hr.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> To be honest, come holiday season it'll be much more profitable to chase the surge.


TBH, I have only been doing UBER/LYFT a few months and was so excited when this came along. I get some of the strangest people. Hey, I am all about packages not talking to me, jumping out of the car and running to places and the like. . . It beats a 2 hour drive in traffic to the airport in total silence.


----------



## Shangsta

sweatypawz said:


> To be honest, come holiday season it'll be much more profitable to chase the surge.


Not worth the gas and beating to your car IMO.



michaelb said:


> For people who don't drive for LA, Shangsta's way would be the best.
> 
> But for LA warehouses


Thats great they do that for you all. Sounds like a major time saver.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> My normal uber weeks are about 30hrs a week for $750 which is about $25 an hr. Holidays or events = 40-50 an hr.


I don't do late nights because I have kids and have to run carpool in the morning. I generally end up doing rush hours. So i get the stressed out always late people who think I am uber helicopter wizard of traffic.


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> TBH, I have only been doing UBER/LYFT a few months and was so excited when this came along. I get some of the strangest people. Hey, I am all about packages not talking to me, jumping out of the car and running to places and the like. . . It beats a 2 hour drive in traffic to the airport in total silence.












Chasing the surge is the smartest thing to do. I'll take any weirdo for 70 bucks in 45mins.


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> I don't do late nights because I have kids and have to run carpool in the morning. I generally end up doing rush hours. So i get the stressed out always late people who think I am uber helicopter wizard of traffic.


Totally get where you're coming from but you can totally avoid driving in traffic once you figure out the system.

Combining Uber and Flex could definitely be a huge money maker.


----------



## raiders44

got a 5:30pm 3hr block for tomorrow


----------



## Marcobjj

I was finally able to pick up 8 hour shift for tomorrow, happy happy .


----------



## Chargr

Finally got one 2 hours


----------



## michaelb

raiders44 said:


> got a 5:30pm 3hr block for tomorrow


Was that your only choice?



Marcobjj said:


> I was finally able to pick up 8 hour shift for tomorrow, happy happy .


8 Hour SHIFT? O_O Which warehouse are you?

Got 9 AM 3 hrs. Man it's gunna be traffic going up to my warehouse.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> View attachment 70119
> 
> 
> Chasing the surge is the smartest thing to do. I'll take any weirdo for 70 bucks in 45mins.


I see your point, crystal clear, but I don't live in an area where that happens on the regular. Those are few and far between for me, unfortunately. If I were single and unencumbered with other responsibilities I could structure my time a bit better


----------



## Nubiwon

Marcobjj said:


> I was finally able to pick up 8 hour shift for tomorrow, happy happy .


Flex or prime? Anyone saw the 10:30am block for Commerce or is it only 11am ones?


----------



## Myrney

Marcobjj said:


> I was finally able to pick up 8 hour shift for tomorrow, happy happy .


Where did you pick up an 8 hour shift?


----------



## Flexxx

Pretty sure it was only 11. Could really use those 30 minutes given the weather.


----------



## raiders44

Marcobjj said:


> I was finally able to pick up 8 hour shift for tomorrow, happy happy .


Never seen 8hr shifts. I'm assuming you're doing prime?



Chargr said:


> Finally got one 2 hours


nice. We rarely see 2hr blocks out of commerce.



michaelb said:


> Was that your only choice?


3 choices popped up. 11am, 5:30pm and 6pm. The 6pm block quickly disappeared



Nubiwon said:


> Flex or prime? Anyone saw the 10:30am block for Commerce or is it only 11am ones?


only saw the 11am block


----------



## Flexxx

michaelb said:


> Was that your only choice?
> 
> 8 Hour SHIFT? O_O Which warehouse are you?
> 
> Got 9 AM 3 hrs. Man it's gunna be traffic going up to my warehouse.


Where? It be so great if Commerce had earlier hours.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Where? It be so great if Commerce had earlier hours.


Commerce doesn't have earlier hours cause the white vans load up from 8-10am


----------



## michaelb

^ Anaheim has white vans too.



Flexxx said:


> Where? It be so great if Commerce had earlier hours.


I'm Anaheim. First couple blocks were 12:00. Last two days were 10. Tmrw is the first 9 I've seen.


----------



## Myrney

I was already scheduled for 1030a and then picked up 530p. I actually dig 530p blocks. Midday tomorrow is gonna be rough. It's going to be 95 degrees.


----------



## Chargr

I had a couple of choices 8-6pm. But I selected the 8am quickly (what I wanted). I could not select 4hours, i wanted to get it done quickly so I just accepted and it was 2 hours. I tried to swipe one for 4 but it didn't.

Any tips for first day?


----------



## Nubiwon

Chargr said:


> I had a couple of choices 8-6pm. But I selected the 8am quickly (what I wanted). I could not select 4hours, i wanted to get it done quickly so I just accepted and it was 2 hours. I tried to swipe one for 4 but it didn't.
> 
> Any tips for first day?


OK, looks like we have few different warehouse here.


----------



## sweatypawz

Chargr said:


> I had a couple of choices 8-6pm. But I selected the 8am quickly (what I wanted). I could not select 4hours, i wanted to get it done quickly so I just accepted and it was 2 hours. I tried to swipe one for 4 but it didn't.
> 
> Any tips for first day?


Sunblock and a hat & bring water. Are you doing prime now or logistics


----------



## Chargr

sweatypawz said:


> Sunblock and a hat & bring water. Are you doing prime now or logistics


lol no idea. I'm going with Flex, I'm thinking Prime Now.


----------



## raiders44

Chargr said:


> lol no idea. I'm going with Flex, I'm thinking Prime Now.


what warehouse are you working out of?


----------



## Chargr

raiders44 said:


> what warehouse are you working out of?


N. Los Angeles


----------



## raiders44

Chargr said:


> N. Los Angeles


you're doing primenow


----------



## Marcobjj

North Los Angeles. Things were so bad this whole week that I was considering changing warehouses, and signing up for postmates (still am ). we'll see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Chargr

raiders44 said:


> you're doing primenow


What's the difference?


----------



## jade88

Marcobjj said:


> North Los Angeles. Things were so bad this whole week that I was considering changing warehouses, and signing up for postmates (still am ). we'll see how it goes tomorrow.


Nice! I finally got signed up today and am awaiting the background check now. N LA is the warehouse I want to sign up with. Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## aeiou_-

michaelb said:


> For people who don't drive for LA, Shangsta's way would be the best.
> 
> But for LA warehouses they have packages numbered with a number then a number in parenthesis. So like 1(1) 2(2) 2(3) 4(5) or whatever. I just scan then put them in order. Then I put some packages in my car to make room when I have like 10ish in a row in certain spots. So I put my first few package in my front passenger, then fill in the rear, then trunk. Towards the end of my route when I have like 5-10 packages ( depending on size), I just move it in my front seat so I don't have to keep opening my trunk.
> 
> ATM I'm just scanning and then organizing, but for my next block I think I'll just scan like a 10 in a row then organize. That might be faster.
> 
> It was weird because when I got to the apartment there was no "Delivery" or whatever that showed on the screen. So I just went around blind. My apps been glitching too because sometimes I'm actually at the place but the app won't let me scan or put I'm there. So I have to restart the app and wait a few.
> 
> I just block the driveway because I won't be there more than a minute tops.


The numbering of packages for the route is only for the later blocks because they are not as close. Early blocks get the clusters with higher package amounts. I had 53 first block today, 3 hours.


----------



## raiders44

Chargr said:


> What's the difference?


skip to 1:05


----------



## Chargr

Damn makes me not want to be in Prime Now. It's not busy as .com order.

I'm guessing iOS users only are Prime Now since the other locations that appear were only Prime Now.

Not sure if it's worth gettting an android for this.. 

I'll see how it goes.


----------



## michaelb

Anyone work at Irvine warehouse? I'm wondering if that warehouse is closer for me.


----------



## jade88

Chargr said:


> Damn makes me not want to be in Prime Now. It's not busy as com order.
> 
> I'm guessing iOS users only are Prime Now since the other locations that appear were only Prime Now.
> 
> Not sure if it's worth gettting an android for this..
> 
> I'll see how it goes.


Yes I took note of this. iPhone is only Prime Now it seems. But I heard you can make a killing in tips because it really adds up for the week. But it's more stressful.


----------



## Chargr

jade88 said:


> Yes I took note of this. iPhone is only Prime Now it seems. But I heard you can make a killing in tips because it really adds up for the week. But it's more stressful.


Why stressful?


----------



## hangtyte

I got N Los Angeles and got my first block tomorrow from 6-8pm. Can anyone tell me what exactly I'm delivering? I guess not logistics which I'd rather do but I guess will settle with Prime Now.


----------



## jade88

Chargr said:


> Why stressful?


If you read towards the beginning of this thread a poster lists the pros and cons of Prime Now and Logistics. I think one of the reasons it's more stressful is because you have to deliver the stuff on time. I think you're delivering a lot of food so you have like a certain amount of time but as I haven't worked yet, not sure. But you only get tips with Prime Now. However Logistics is more relaxed. This is all just from what I have read.


----------



## atomix

Hi everybody,

new to Amazon delivery, just passed background last night. People talk about being assigned to specific warehouse. Account page in the app says I work in Los Angeles. Hope to work out of Commerce warehouse, since I live in Whittier/Montebello/Pico Rivera area. Problem is app never asked what location to choose from. Is it supposed to? App lets me pick up blocks now, but only Chatsworth warehouse deliveries available. HELL NO! 

Did I miss a step in sign up, or something?


----------



## Shangsta

Myrney said:


> Where did you pick up an 8 hour shift?


Prime Now has some 8 hour shifts which is great money. But its typically between 100 to 150 miles of driving going back and forth to the warehouse and out again. Lots of wear and tear on the car. Kind of like driving Uber


----------



## Shangsta

Chargr said:


> Why stressful?


Prime Now drivers have strict rules about making deliveries within a certain window. There was a thread yesterday about a guy getting yelled at his warehouse manager for being 10 minutes late.

With commerce and logistics you just need to get your stuff there by 9 pm. No matter your time block.

Commerce and logistics lack tips sure but my four hour blocks take about two hours. You commerce drivers seem to be doing three hour blocks in 1.5 to 2 hours. With Prime Now an 8 hour block is literally an 8 hour block. If you finish early you go back to the warehouse and wait for another load.


----------



## rjokay

hangtyte said:


> I got N Los Angeles and got my first block tomorrow from 6-8pm. Can anyone tell me what exactly I'm delivering? I guess not logistics which I'd rather do but I guess will settle with Prime Now.


Groceries, lots of cases of bottled water, lots of restaurant deliveries (hope you like the smell of Thai food)... sometimes you'll be routed to a grocery store for start, where you'll be delayed severely in picking up A LOT of orders that need to be RRRRRUSHED to people's doors, and they're GOING to be angry if it's late.

Don't pick N. Los Angeles if you want to spend any time actually working... there's too few shifts as it is, you'll never get assigned.


----------



## Chargr

You guys make it seem bad lol. All I know is no one is screaming at me. I'm not depending on Amazon, just trying it out.

If it's too much miles, I'm out.


----------



## Shangsta

Chargr said:


> You guys make it seem bad lol. All I know is no one is screaming at me. I'm not depending on Amazon, just trying it out.
> 
> If it's too much miles, I'm out.


No one said its all bad. Like any gig it has its pros and cons. Good luck


----------



## Nubiwon

atomix said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> new to Amazon delivery, just passed background last night. People talk about being assigned to specific warehouse. Account page in the app says I work in Los Angeles. Hope to work out of Commerce warehouse, since I live in Whittier/Montebello/Pico Rivera area. Problem is app never asked what location to choose from. Is it supposed to? App lets me pick up blocks now, but only Chatsworth warehouse deliveries available. HELL NO!
> 
> Did I miss a step in sign up, or something?


Hi and welcome. Probably all other warehouses are full right now. Try email support or call them.


----------



## Myrney

I feel like all of this will shake out since it is all relatively new to Los Angeles. It's still early. I imagine Logistics will become so overloaded beginning in November . . . But by then, we will be pros. Hahahaha. Hey, it's a good gig.


----------



## atomix

Nubiwon said:


> Hi and welcome. Probably all other warehouses are full right now. Try email support or call them.


Definitely will. Thanks, friend.


----------



## aeiou_-

atomix said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> new to Amazon delivery, just passed background last night. People talk about being assigned to specific warehouse. Account page in the app says I work in Los Angeles. Hope to work out of Commerce warehouse, since I live in Whittier/Montebello/Pico Rivera area. Problem is app never asked what location to choose from. Is it supposed to? App lets me pick up blocks now, but only Chatsworth warehouse deliveries available. HELL NO!
> 
> Did I miss a step in sign up, or something?


They really messed up this part of the sign up process... I live in van nuys and I'm at commerce. Works out with destination filter on uber though.. I'm delivery in Montebello everyday.


----------



## aeiou_-

Anyone know where I can get one of those straw hats for the sun? There aren't any swap meets around here.


----------



## Nubiwon

aeiou_- said:


> Anyone know where I can get one of those straw hats for the sun? There aren't any swap meets around here.


Get a sombrero like this lol. Amazon sells it, hint hint.


----------



## Marcobjj

raiders44 said:


> you're doing primenow


North Los Angeles does both prime now and Flex. I did prime now in the morning, then flex in the afternoon.


----------



## Marcobjj

So thanks to I5 and the even more brilliant apple maps that created a detour theough Roscoe blvd, 210, and Ca2 i arrived at the warehouse 20 minutes late despite beginning my trip at 7am. Here Im told that i only missed the 8-10am window but will be able to work from 10 to 4pm. So thats pretty cool of amazon if pans out, the traffic and maps app blunder took me to a dimension of fury that Had me pu ching the steering wheel the whole way here.


----------



## Chargr

Came to the N. Los Angeles location and didn't get a block (even though I was one of the first ones in), instead he said within an hour he will get me some restaurant deliveries.

Will I get paid for my full 2 hours? Gonna ask once I get called


----------



## michaelb

Didn't have to deliver any packages but still got paid, warehouse had too many drivers .


----------



## Myrney

Which warehouse?


----------



## michaelb

Myrney said:


> Which warehouse?


Anaheim.


----------



## atomix

aeiou_- said:


> They really messed up this part of the sign up process... I live in van nuys and I'm at commerce. Works out with destination filter on uber though.. I'm delivery in Montebello everyday.


Ugh, long commute. At least your drop-offs are close.


----------



## Chargr

2 hours up. May do a 10 am.

Not sure if I'm getting paid 4 hours now.

I wouldn't mind him telling me to go and still getting paid for 2 hours like the other poster who was sent home and still paid.


----------



## Flexxx

aeiou_- said:


> They really messed up this part of the sign up process... I live in van nuys and I'm at commerce. Works out with destination filter on uber though.. I'm delivery in Montebello everyday.


Do you arrive there early? Wouldn't mind doing all my deliveries in Montebello.


----------



## hangtyte

rjokay said:


> Groceries, lots of cases of bottled water, lots of restaurant deliveries (hope you like the smell of Thai food)... sometimes you'll be routed to a grocery store for start, where you'll be delayed severely in picking up A LOT of orders that need to be RRRRRUSHED to people's doors, and they're GOING to be angry if it's late.
> 
> Don't pick N. Los Angeles if you want to spend any time actually working... there's too few shifts as it is, you'll never get assigned.


Drats... I was trying to get out of restaurant deliveries cause people want their food EXACTLY like they ordered it... >_<;; I was able to get a block at 10pm last night so I'm happy for that. Honestly I might just try my first block and cash in my $50 gift card and call it quits. We'll see how it goes. I wouldn't mind just doing packages though...


----------



## Flexxx

hangtyte said:


> Drats... I was trying to get out of restaurant deliveries cause people want their food EXACTLY like they ordered it... >_<;; I was able to get a block at 10pm last night so I'm happy for that. Honestly I might just try my first block and cash in my $50 gift card and call it quits. We'll see how it goes. I wouldn't mind just doing packages though...


They don't seem to be honoring the gift card offer. I sent Amazon an email asking about the gc and was told I was not eligible.


----------



## hangtyte

Flexxx said:


> They don't seem to be honoring the gift card offer. I sent Amazon an email asking about the gc and was told I was not eligible.


boo... :'(


----------



## Chargr

I got paid $36 for 2 hours since I didn't get any pickups at my assigned time (someone skipped me accidentally). 

I'll give it another try next time, but it's not looking good.


----------



## raiders44

michaelb said:


> Didn't have to deliver any packages but still got paid, warehouse had too many drivers .


Nice. I'm assuming you weren't one of the first drivers to get there? This would be an incentive to arrive a bit late to ur scheduled blocks


----------



## raiders44

Chargr said:


> I got paid $36 for 2 hours since I didn't get any pickups at my assigned time (someone skipped me accidentally).
> 
> I'll give it another try next time, but it's not looking good.


$36 for not doing any deliveries is good imo


----------



## Chargr

raiders44 said:


> $36 for not doing any deliveries is good imo


Yeah it's good but the service wasn't great. Had me there saying one thing and another (I was first on the list but they skipped me somehow). Then they were not keeping me updated until 10am when other drivers were getting their pick ups. I had to tell him, "where is my pick up?" Until he finally said I could go without knowing if I would get paid for waiting. I could of waited to 11 and he still wouldn't have told me anything.

Manager was new to the system, so there's that. It should be a smoother experience next time.

But yeah getting paid for nothing is great lol


----------



## hangtyte

I'm curious to see what happens. My shift is at 6 tonight.


----------



## jade88

Marcobjj said:


> North Los Angeles does both prime now and Flex. I did prime now in the morning, then flex in the afternoon.


They do both? That's crazy. Let us know how you liked the two since usually you only get to do one or the other.


----------



## Flexxx

Flexxx said:


> Do you arrive there early? Wouldn't mind doing all my deliveries in Montebello.


I change my mind. I want every delivery in the good side of Cerritos.

Parking spaces everywhere  no locked gates or aggressive dogs.


----------



## atomix

Anyone know if City of Industry (DLA 7) is PN or Logistics/.Com?


----------



## michaelb

raiders44 said:


> Nice. I'm assuming you weren't one of the first drivers to get there? This would be an incentive to arrive a bit late to ur scheduled blocks


Lol I usually show up like 10 minutes before the actually start time.



atomix said:


> Anyone know if City of Industry (DLA 7) is PN or Logistics/.Com?


According to Raider's picture. All warehouses that have DLA = .com and UCA = PN. So I'm thinking it's .com.


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Do you arrive there early? Wouldn't mind doing all my deliveries in Montebello.


It's all chance, really. Today I got lakewood, easy peasy. I think today has been my favorite route so far. I have another block later, my guess is comerce or montebello.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> It's all chance, really. Today I got lakewood, easy peasy. I think today has been my favorite route so far. I have another block later, my guess is comerce or montebello.


Lakewood, Cerritos, Artesia are all faves. So much parking, empty streets, no fences, no crazy dogs.


----------



## aeiou_-

hangtyte said:


> Drats... I was trying to get out of restaurant deliveries cause people want their food EXACTLY like they ordered it... >_<;; I was able to get a block at 10pm last night so I'm happy for that. Honestly I might just try my first block and cash in my $50 gift card and call it quits. We'll see how it goes. I wouldn't mind just doing packages though...


How long did you have to wait before you got your card and are you in LA? What area? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## atomix

[QUOTE="michaelb,According to Raider's picture. All warehouses that have DLA = .com and UCA = PN. So I'm thinking it's .com.[/QUOTE]

Sounds right. PN sounds like pressure cooker, all that time stress. Want .com only.


----------



## aeiou_-

C'mon.. someone drop 3:00 p.m. I don't feel like waiting until 5:30 p.m..


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> It's all chance, really. Today I got lakewood, easy peasy. I think today has been my favorite route so far. I have another block later, my guess is comerce or montebello.


I was in Lakewood today as well. Super easy, just hot. But the houses and neighborhood was chill af. And I will be back for 530pm. Hoping for San Gabriel, South Pasadena, Arcadia or Temple City


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> I was in Lakewood today as well. Super easy, just hot. But the houses and neighborhood was chill af. And I will be back for 530pm. Hoping for San Gabriel, South Pasadena, Arcadia or Temple City


Right?! lakewood is the shit

I am at the citadel until further notice, may take a nap if I can't grab 3 p.m. or sooner. Too much traffic home , might as well stay.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> Right?! lakewood is the shit
> 
> I am at the citadel until further notice, may take a nap if I can't grab 3 p.m. or sooner. Too much traffic home , might as well stay.


Didn't look like there were any 3pm's today. Snagged them the past 2 days but today.. nothing


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> Didn't look like there were any 3pm's today. Snagged them the past 2 days but today.. nothing


I'ma hold out for a 3:30 or 4:30. haha


----------



## Flexxx

aeiou_- said:


> It's all chance, really. Today I got lakewood, easy peasy. I think today has been my favorite route so far. I have another block later, my guess is comerce or montebello.


Eh yeah I guess. Most of mine were in Cerritos and like 6 in Lakewood.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> I'ma hold out for a 3:30 or 4:30. haha


Give the thread a holler if you get anything haha.


----------



## Myrney

YO! Commerce check your email!


----------



## sweatypawz

$20/hr yas.


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> YO! Commerce check your email!


Just saw that.


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> $20/hr yas.


That's for 4 hour blocks? or 3?


----------



## michaelb

Damn mad jelly of commerce warehouse you guys get way more blocks + pay. That's good for you guys.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> That's for 4 hour blocks? or 3?


Email says 4 but I've never seen a 4hr block that late?


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> Email says 4?


I need to read things more thoroughly.. thanks!


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> I need to read things more thoroughly.. thanks!


Seems like they're trying to get the wheels going on the whole commerce operation before the big holiday season hits.


----------



## Marcobjj

Chargr said:


> Came to the N. Los Angeles location and didn't get a block (even though I was one of the first ones in), instead he said within an hour he will get me some restaurant deliveries.
> 
> Will I get paid for my full 2 hours? Gonna ask once I get called


They did the same with me on my first day. I did two 1 hour deliveries in the morning, then prime now from 12 to 2 pm, then restaurant deliveries from 2 to 4pm.


----------



## hangtyte

aeiou_- said:


> How long did you have to wait before you got your card and are you in LA? What area? if you don't mind me asking


I didn't get the card yet. My first block is in 2 hours. Though people on here say sometimes they won't give you the card -_-... I live in the valley, but got assigned to N Los Angeles


----------



## aeiou_-

hangtyte said:


> I didn't get the card yet. My first block is in 2 hours. Though people on here say sometimes they won't give you the card -_-... I live in the valley, but got assigned to N Los Angeles


Oh, I guess I misunderstood your post.


----------



## Nubiwon

sweatypawz said:


> Lakewood, Cerritos, Artesia are all faves. So much parking, empty streets, no fences, no crazy dogs.





Myrney said:


> I was in Lakewood today as well. Super easy, just hot. But the houses and neighborhood was chill af. And I will be back for 530pm. Hoping for San Gabriel, South Pasadena, Arcadia or Temple City


I was in Lakewood also with 60 packages. My highest record. Done in 2 hours tho.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Email says 4 but I've never seen a 4hr block that late?


It's not that late though. I mean, the 530p block runs til 830p.


----------



## aeiou_-

Y'all ready for 5:30? 

First in line, me thinks.


----------



## Nubiwon

I have to forfeit my 5:30pm for tomorrow, hope I get the 4pm block tonight


----------



## Myrney

Oh my God TRAFFIC IS KILLING ME


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> Oh my God TRAFFIC IS KILLING ME


Where to?


----------



## Marcobjj

Myrney said:


> Oh my God TRAFFIC IS KILLING ME


It killed me this morning. I actually lost my whole 8 hour shift, despite what the guy at the warehouse told me.


----------



## raiders44

I had a 5:30p-8:30p block today. 9 packages, all in the South Pasadena/Monterrey Hills area. Finished by 7pm + 30min drive home.


----------



## iyengar

michaelb said:


> Anyone work at Irvine warehouse? I'm wondering if that warehouse is closer for me.


I am at Irvine warehouse. It is overfilled with drivers. This location have their own Prime Now drivers ( they get paid less than we do), they always get the work first. We flex drivers are there for backup.


----------



## raiders44

aeiou_- said:


> Y'all ready for 5:30?
> 
> First in line, me thinks.


 I probably saw you. I was the 3rd or 4th car to arrive.


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> I had a 5:30p-8:30p block today. 9 packages, all in the South Pasadena/Monterrey Hills area. Finished by 7pm + 30min drive home.


That's the area I would have liked to have. I got a weird smattering of not quite downtown LA but all around it - Boyle Heights, Lincoln Park, City Terrace, USC Medical Hospital Area, near Skid Row. I was all over the place on Cesar Chavez and Soto and Main and Valley. 8 packages took 2 hours with stop and go traffic. And the oddest numbering on the housing.


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Where to?


In and around DTLA. . . mostly circumventing it. just a pain


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> That's the area I would have liked to have. I got a weird smattering of not quite downtown LA but all around it - Boyle Heights, Lincoln Park, City Terrace, USC Medical Hospital Area, near Skid Row. I was all over the place on Cesar Chavez and Soto and Main and Valley. 8 packages took 2 hours with stop and go traffic. And the oddest numbering on the housing.


Do you use the amazon app navigation?


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> Do you use the amazon app navigation?


tonight I used EVERYTHING. It was all spread out. Basically, surface streets were not friendly to me tonight. And boy, did I meet some characters this evening. Hahahahahah


----------



## Myrney

Now I just have to stay awake for the 10pm drop. *yawn*


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> tonight I used EVERYTHING. It was all spread out. Basically, surface streets were not friendly to me tonight. And boy, did I meet some characters this evening. Hahahahahah


Ouch. Sounds like you had a difficult block tonight.

Google maps has been good to me so far. I've been avoiding most of the heavy traffic and I use it for all my deliveries.


----------



## aeiou_-

raiders44 said:


> I had a 5:30p-8:30p block today. 9 packages, all in the South Pasadena/Monterrey Hills area. Finished by 7pm + 30min drive home.


I thought I was 1st but I was 3rd. haha. maybe you were 4th.

I had pasadena, too! I finished in 1.5 hours. 10 packages.


----------



## aeiou_-

raiders44 said:


> Ouch. Sounds like you had a difficult block tonight.
> 
> Google maps has been good to me so far. I've been avoiding most of the heavy traffic and I use it for all my deliveries.


I took Atlantic up to pasadena, Google maps. amazon wanted me to take the fwy. f that. Haha


----------



## raiders44

aeiou_- said:


> I thought I was 1st but I was 3rd. haha. maybe you were 4th.
> 
> I had pasadena, too! I finished in 1.5 hours. 10 packages.


were you the driver that though the girl in the parking lot was waving you to go when she was actually waiving to the cars next to you? lol if so, I was to your left in the black car.


----------



## aeiou_-

raiders44 said:


> were you the driver that though the girl in the parking lot was waving you to go when she was actually waiving the other cars next to you? lol if so, I was to your left in the black car.


Yep, drive a black nissan versa. haha.


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> were you the driver that though the girl in the parking lot was waving you to go when she was actually waiving to the cars next to you? lol if so, I was to your left in the black car.


No, I drive a Jetta Wagon. I got to the warehouse late. Like 518pm. You guys were all almost packed up when I pulled up


----------



## raiders44

aeiou_- said:


> Yep, drive a black nissan versa. haha.


haha I was about to ask you what city you had on your rack just in case a swap would benefit both of us, but then I noticed you were already scanning.


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> I took Atlantic up to pasadena, Google maps. amazon wanted me to take the fwy. f that. Haha


ALWAYS take atlantic or garfield up, NEVER take the 710 or the 5. It never works out. I have lived in the SGV my entire life.


----------



## aeiou_-

raiders44 said:


> haha I was about to ask you what city you had on your rack just in case a swap would benefit both of us but then I noticed you were already scanning.


Yep, I just wanted to get out asap. the dudes in front took too long. Haha. we would of had the same city anyways


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> ALWAYS take atlantic or garfield up, NEVER take the 710 or the 5. It never works out. I have lived in the SGV my entire life.


taking freeways for the evening weekday shifts is a really bad idea. I always click on the "avoid highways" settings on google maps and take streets.

The 5 freeway is always a nightmare in LA.


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> ALWAYS take atlantic or garfield up, NEVER take the 710 or the 5. It never works out. I have lived in the SGV my entire life.


I like the neighborhoods I was in, very nice and mellow. SFV is too crowded.


----------



## raiders44

aeiou_- said:


> Yep, I just wanted to get out asap. the dudes in front took too long. Haha. we would of had the same city anyways


Yeah, same here. The warehouse workers are now verifying all the drivers before they leave. I'm assuming to make sure we scanned all the packages in our rack.


----------



## michaelb

iyengar said:


> I am at Irvine warehouse. It is overfilled with drivers. This location have their own Prime Now drivers ( they get paid less than we do), they always get the work first. We flex drivers are there for backup.


Are you able to grab blocks everyday though at least? I wouldn't mind getting paid to do nothing all day .

Also damn evening blocks pretty damn nice too bad I haven't seen any since like last week.


----------



## iyengar

michaelb said:


> Are you able to grab blocks everyday though at least? I wouldn't mind getting paid to do nothing all day .
> 
> Also damn evening blocks pretty damn nice too bad I haven't seen any since like last week.


There is work but, prime now will wear your car down to the ground. Must deliver withtin 2 hours. I just did a 150-200 miles drive for 4 hour shift. Farthest I drove is from Irvine to long beach. I had to pick up first at warehouse, then pick up grocery at sprout supermarket( they just started this service for flex).

If I were you I would do the new Irvine warehouse DLA9. It is logistic


----------



## kmatt

Shangsta said:


> I've never heard of commerce but I am pretty sure you cannot change it, they made it so when you pick a warehouse location you cannot change it although there are some on this board who have worked around that.
> 
> It comes down to your preferences
> 
> Prime Now
> (+++) You get tips, some people do really well
> (+) If you are a favorite you can get favorable/easier routes.
> (-) Lots of mileage and wear and tear on the car. Some people drive over 100 miles a day (requires more gas) going to and from the warehouse. So while you may make more money you will probably have more expenses than a dot.com driver.
> (-) You have to make your deliveries within a certain time or else you are penalized.
> 
> Dot.Com
> (+) Much less wear and tear on your car, you leave the warehouse once and if you do all your deliveries you don't have to come back. You may have to drive far out to get to your delivery city but all your deliveries are typically within a few miles of each other. (Expect to drive 10 or so miles total from your first package to your last package)
> (+) You really don't have to worry about a time limit on your deliveries, technically there is a time given but many of them will already be late when you get them, so it's not like, "I have to deliver this specific package within the next hour." You just try to make all the deliveries within your block time.
> (?) This is a wildcard since your location is new but the reason I drive Dot.Com is because it's possible to finish your work in less time (This one depends on where you drive) Where I live you can finish a 4 hour block in 2 hours/2.5 hours (Around 30 dollars an hour of pay) -- but some places they give you so many packages it takes 4 hours (or more) to finish. You will have to see what you can do.
> (-----) No tips


Prime Now = 250 miles a day for 8 hours of work. That equals 60k miles a year on your car but also $55-60K gross before expenses. Worth it to some, not so much to others. Only saving grace is we get to expense mileage on our tax returns at 0.54 cents a mile plus all other expenses. Most drivers will only pay tax on 20k instead of the 60k. Now there is also a disadvantage to that. According to your tax returns you technically only make 20K a year so good luck with getting a home or car loan with that income. It's best to do this part time and have a real job.


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> I like the neighborhoods I was in, very nice and mellow. SFV is too crowded.


That's right near my hood. Totally chill


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> Yeah, same here. The warehouse workers are now verifying all the drivers before they leave. I'm assuming to make sure we scanned all the packages in our rack.


I think they are still trying to get their system down. Some days they check, some days they don't. ARGH.


----------



## Flexxx

Are Primenow people really avg 250 a day? Man, no way would I put my car through that.

Edit: that doesn't seem right.


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> No, I drive a Jetta Wagon. I got to the warehouse late. Like 518pm. You guys were all almost packed up when I pulled up


You were behind me when we were waiting for the verification thing. Dark grey Prius C.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> You were behind me when we were waiting for the verification thing. Dark grey Prius C.


You seemed to have a light load tonight! where did you deliver?


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> You seemed to have a light load tonight! where did you deliver?


8 packages to Highland Park, wasn't even in the super hilly parts of highland park either.


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> You seemed to have a light load tonight! where did you deliver?


the racks towards the back (left side) looked very light this evening.



sweatypawz said:


> 8 packages to Highland Park, wasn't even in the super hilly parts of highland park either.


nice. I'm not a fan of supper hilly areas, especially when its dark.

a lot of the evening drivers got deliveries around that area tonight.


----------



## sweatypawz

Woah that 6pm goes quick. Anyone ever try it?


----------



## Myrney

three hour blocks at $60 in the evening for tomorrow!


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Woah that 6pm goes quick. Anyone ever try it?


I took my usual 1030a and 530p shifts. I just hope I keep getting them. May the odds forever be in my favor.


----------



## raiders44

sweatypawz said:


> Woah that 6pm goes quick. Anyone ever try it?


not sure why the 6pm block disappears seconds after the blocks are open. it happens every night. I wonder if it's a bug.


----------



## raiders44

I landed the 5:30pm block at the higher pay rate


----------



## Flexxx

Probably just an error on their part. Doesn't make much sense to have a 6 block when 5:30 stays up so long.

Edit: hmm, no 5:30 usually sits there for hours.​


----------



## michaelb

No more 9 AM block back to 10AM over here.



iyengar said:


> There is work but, prime now will wear your car down to the ground. Must deliver withtin 2 hours. I just did a 150-200 miles drive for 4 hour shift. Farthest I drove is from Irvine to long beach. I had to pick up first at warehouse, then pick up grocery at sprout supermarket( they just started this service for flex).
> 
> If I were you I would do the new Irvine warehouse DLA9. It is logistic


Oh I see, thought you were talking about logistics this whole time. Yeah I'd definitely want to do logistic in Irvine. The warehouse is new JWA right?
But I think it's too late for my to change.


----------



## hangtyte

I got 2pm-6pm & 6pm-8pm... Did I just shoot myself in the foot... I wonder if it's even possible to finish the 6pm and then make it back by 6 to grab another load... Should I forfeit it or try and go for it?


----------



## raiders44

hangtyte said:


> I got 2pm-6pm & 6pm-8pm... Did I just shoot myself in the foot... I wonder if it's even possible to finish the 6pm and then make it back by 6 to grab another load... Should I forfeit it or try and go for it?


cancel the block at 5pm tomorrow if it looks you like you wont be able to do it.


----------



## hangtyte

raiders44 said:


> cancel the block at 5pm tomorrow if it looks you like you wont be able to do it.


Is that going to count against me?


----------



## kmatt

Flexxx said:


> Are Primenow people really avg 250 a day? Man, no way would I put my car through that.
> 
> Edit: that doesn't seem right.


It's basically a 25 mile radius of stops. 25 there and 25 back plus all the stuff in between. One would have to get a new car every 3 years to do it full time or one could buy a cheap hooptie every 6 months. $18/hr is a bargain for Amazon cosidering all the miles we put on our cars. They are renting our cars not us.


----------



## kmatt

Flexxx said:


> Are Primenow people really avg 250 a day? Man, no way would I put my car through that.
> 
> Edit: that doesn't seem right.


Drive 250 miles for $250 a day.


----------



## LA Cabbie

Anybody know if they work on weekends too for prime? I passed everything just need to watch the videos tonight.


----------



## hangtyte

LA Cabbie said:


> Anybody know if they work on weekends too for prime? I passed everything just need to watch the videos tonight.


I'm assuming so as I get packages from Amazon on Saturdays and Sundays. But I don't have a clear answer for ya. I would recommend you update your app at 10pm nightly to grab a slot for the next day though.


----------



## Shangsta

Flexxx said:


> Are Primenow people really avg 250 a day? Man, no way would I put my car through that.
> 
> Edit: that doesn't seem right.


If you do an 8 hour shift it can be anywhere from 150 to 250. A huge difference is the shuttling of a prime now driver, going back and forth to the warehouse takes its toll.



kmatt said:


> Prime Now = 250 miles a day for 8 hours of work. That equals 60k miles a year on your car but also $55-60K gross before expenses. Worth it to some, not so much to others. Only saving grace is we get to expense mileage on our tax returns at 0.54 cents a mile plus all other expenses. Most drivers will only pay tax on 20k instead of the 60k. Now there is also a disadvantage to that. According to your tax returns you technically only make 20K a year so good luck with getting a home or car loan with that income. It's best to do this part time and have a real job.


Yeah I hear you. With the tips you make way more money. I just dont know if the beating on the car is worth it. New brakes? New tires? Out of pocket...


----------



## hangtyte

Shangsta said:


> If you do an 8 hour shift it can be anywhere from 150 to 250. A huge difference is the shuttling of a prime now driver, going back and forth to the warehouse takes its toll.
> 
> Yeah I hear you. With the tips you make way more money. I just dont know if the beating on the car is worth it. New brakes? New tires? Out of pocket...


Well at least you're not having passengers beat up your car with their bags and such for Uber / Lyft. Every time I look at the car, I see a new scratch... I think my car will last a little longer by doing deliveries and not having people abuse it.


----------



## Shangsta

hangtyte said:


> Is that going to count against me?


Not if you do it before 5:15, a minute later and you will get a threatening email about deactivatiom.


----------



## hangtyte

Shangsta said:


> Not if you do it before 5:15, a minute later and you will get a threatening email about deactivatiom.


cool thanks for answering that. I guess we'll see how tomorrow pans out and if I can make it back to the warehouse by then.


----------



## Shangsta

LA Cabbie said:


> Anybody know if they work on weekends too for prime? I passed everything just need to watch the videos tonight.


7 days a week only a couple days off a year (Christmas is the next day all warehoused are closed I believe) There are always things to be delivered.


----------



## ubermonkey

any1 getting blocks in santa monica?

havent been able to schedule a block the past week


----------



## Cianuro

I got the app download link last week but unfortunately my android phone died and now I got an iphone ($100 for an iphone 6, impossible to say no) and the download link has expired...

Are they accepting iOS now? I think I'm going to join the Q&A today


----------



## ubermonkey

ios only works in prime now locations and its a YMMV kinda thing depending on how the amazon rep is feeling


----------



## Chargr

If I'm done early and my shift is 2 hours. Do I need to head back to warehouse? -App wants me to go back but I wouldn't have enough time for another unless they give me more hours.


----------



## LA Cabbie

hangtyte said:


> I'm assuming so as I get packages from Amazon on Saturdays and Sundays. But I don't have a clear answer for ya. I would recommend you update your app at 10pm nightly to grab a slot for the next day though.


Ok. I just finished all the videos and made my self available all days 6 am to 10pm just now. Would I need to constantly update the app or just one at 10 pm nightly?


----------



## Shangsta

LA Cabbie said:


> Ok. I just finished all the videos and made my self available all days 6 am to 10pm just now. Would I need to constantly update the app or just one at 10 pm nightly?


No check at 10 pm and if you dont see anything look good in the morning. Your availability doesnt really matter you arent going to get assigned many blocks. If any, you have to sign in and grab them


----------



## Flexxx

Somehow missing a package. Not sure what happened but I scanned 39 and the list said 38.

5646 anyone? 

Nvm


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Flexxx said:


> Somehow missing a package. Notnsure what happened but I scanned 39 and the lost said 38.
> 
> 5646 anyone?


 Are you out on a route now? If so find the package that didn't get scanned, go to main menu, hit "pickup" scan and swipe to finish. It will add to your route.
Otherwise, you have to be more specific about the problem as it's hard to understand your post.

Happens often that you scan a package and for some real or the other doesn't get added to your itinerary.

Edit: if you're just comparing to the pick list......ignore that piece of paper! Not of any value that I could ever see and the counts almost never are accurate.


----------



## michaelb

Damn delivered in Fullerton today mostly houses too, made my block go by fast. Took like 20 minutes to sort/scan + drive to first location then basically an hour to deliver all 34 packages. I wished these 3 hrs blocks were 4hrs though to make the time more worthwhile.


----------



## Flexxx

Carmen,

Thought I lost a package, turns out it was under the seat.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Flexxx said:


> Carmen,
> 
> Thought I lost a package, turns out it was under the seat.


 Got it! Now I see you actually "lost" a package, albeit, temporarily. 
If you actually did lose a package....well, that could be a bit of a problem.


----------



## jade88

Marcobjj said:


> It killed me this morning. I actually lost my whole 8 hour shift, despite what the guy at the warehouse told me.


That really sucks. Maybe you could email Amazon that you did work?


----------



## Myrney

Got lakewood again! 30 minutes to lakewood, 90 minutes delivery. Heading home! Back at 530pm


----------



## Marcobjj

jade88 said:


> That really sucks. Maybe you could email Amazon that you did work?


Oh i didnt thankfully. My app would only show that missed my schedule and not let me scan anything.


----------



## Marcobjj

Has anybody taken food delivery pings for amazon and then had to pay for parking? What do you in such case, just bite the bullet or ask reimbursement. I had to pay $10 bucks to park near the courthouse where my delivery was today.


----------



## Myrney

Anybody's schedule up?


----------



## Flexxx

Cerritos and Lakewood again. Started off great then got hit with a couple of buildings.

Nope, dots still gray.


----------



## hangtyte

I'm at Sprouts today in Pasadena... App just says wait until further notice... like wtf?


----------



## Jmasterzero

I had to forefit that Sprouts block. Too far for me to get to in time. Post yiur experience


----------



## hangtyte

Jizzmasterzero said:


> I had to forefit that Sprouts block. Too far for me to get to in time. Post yiur experience


Well so far I've been waiting for 20 minutes while they supposedly "prepare my order." I guess you grab a cart and grab stuff from the back shelves after amazon generates a ticket. If anyone gets Sprouts, park and walk in the store to the back left corner where there are two swinging doors. That's where you'll get your orders.


----------



## michaelb

Gray dots for next week got removed again. Haven't had an assigned yet but I don't have a problem picking up blocks so it's whatever.


----------



## Flexxx

michaelb said:


> Gray dots for next week got removed again. Haven't had an assigned yet but I don't have a problem picking up blocks so it's whatever.


Check again. My dots were removed for a few minutes and just got two blocks right now.

Tue & Fri 10:30 & 11.


----------



## Myrney

I was assigned two blocks. Monday 530p and Tue 1030a. Guess I'll be looking to pick up some action!


----------



## Nubiwon

Flexxx said:


> Check again. My dots were removed for a few minutes and just got two blocks right now.
> 
> Tue & Fri 10:30 & 11.


Ya, have assigned 2 blocks from flex too. Wed and Thurs morning. Guess they only assigned 2 blocks per driver?


----------



## michaelb

Flexxx said:


> Check again. My dots were removed for a few minutes and just got two blocks right now.
> 
> Tue & Fri 10:30 & 11.


Nope still nothing.


----------



## sweatypawz

2 blocks also, Thurs and Sat 11am.


----------



## Flexxx

michaelb said:


> Nope still nothing.


Are you over at Commerce?


----------



## ubermonkey

just got assigned blocks put open availability to experiment and got scheduled at the worst hours 5 days for 4 hours each 

i guess this is the new norm just assigning each driver 20 hours a week based on availability
havent been able to swoop up a block this week


----------



## sweatypawz

ubermonkey said:


> just got assigned blocks put open availability to experiment and got scheduled at the worst hours 5 days for 4 hours each
> 
> i guess this is the new norm just assigning each driver 20 hours a week based on availability
> havent been able to swoop up a block this week


Which warehouse are you at?


----------



## michaelb

Flexxx said:


> Are you over at Commerce?


Nah Anaheim.


----------



## Shangsta

Nubiwon said:


> Ya, have assigned 2 blocks from flex too. Wed and Thurs morning. Guess they only assigned 2 blocks per driver?


Eh, Not everyone gets blocks. You will get anywhere from 0 to 3 per week.


----------



## Logistics.com

michaelb said:


> Nah Anaheim.


Michaelb: Is your delivery station actually located in Anaheim? On an email I received the physical address looked more like Buena Park.


----------



## aeiou_-

I dropped both my blocks today, kind of tired.. I was assigned 2 blocks next week but I thought it happened on Fridays at 10 p.m..


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> I dropped both my blocks today, kind of tired.. I was assigned 2 blocks next week but I thought it happened on Fridays at 10 p.m..


I'm feeling my super 40 self today, too. I don't think I'll be picking up anything tomorrow as I have to ferry the teens to OC and and back. But I'll definitely be back on for Sunday!


----------



## michaelb

Logistics.com said:


> Michaelb: Is your delivery station actually located in Anaheim? On an email I received the physical address looked more like Buena Park.


Yeah the address is in Buena Park.


----------



## aeiou_-

michaelb said:


> Yeah the address is in Buena Park.


There's some good ramen in Buena Park.  Make sure to take a lunch break at tampopo sang ramen.


----------



## Maikeru671

For all the primenow people, how do you handle a 10pm-12am shift with attended deliveries? I wouldn't want someone calling me or knocking on my door that late.

Had a 8pm-10pm last night and most of my customers were waiting with the door open but I did knock on someone's door like past 9pm lol but they were cool about it.


----------



## jester121

Maikeru671 said:


> For all the primenow people, how do you handle a *10pm-12am* shift with attended deliveries?




Wow. When they say Prime Now they mean Prime, Now Dammit!


----------



## Flexxx

Maikeru671 said:


> For all the primenow people, how do you handle a 10pm-12am shift with attended deliveries? I wouldn't want someone calling me or knocking on my door that late.
> 
> Had a 8pm-10pm last night and most of my customers were waiting with the door open but I did knock on someone's door like past 9pm lol but they were cool about it.


These people are expecting to receive their order within 1-2 hours of ordering; if they order at 9 or 10 pm there's no reason they should be upset when you show up at 11.


----------



## Myrney

Strangest delivery tonight - Metropolitan State Hospital. Initially I was told that I was at the wrong place, but in fact, I was not. Thank God for Amazon support!


----------



## Marcobjj

meh not assignments yet again for me, but I was able to grab a total 22 hours of work this week, hopefully it will turn out the same next week.


----------



## Marcobjj

Myrney said:


> Strangest delivery tonight - Metropolitan State Hospital. Initially I was told that I was at the wrong place, but in fact, I was not. Thank God for Amazon support!


I delivered a Pit Fire Pizza to a Judge at the Superior Courthouse of Los Angeles today, how about that ?


----------



## Edwinxa

I do Prime Now in Redondo Beach and honestly it's not much driving at all. Two hours to deliver your packages and usually finish in one. A lot of sitting around though


----------



## michaelb

Hmm 9am block. May cancel might be too early.


----------



## Myrney

That 1030a in Commerce sat up there for a long time! Too bad I can't work it. Hoping a midday shift appears


----------



## raiders44

Got assigned two blocks for the second week in a row. I also picked up an open block for tomorrow (5:30pm). I've never worked weekends before. Anyone know how the weekend evening shift is compared to a weekday evening shift?


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> Got assigned two blocks for the second week in a row. I also picked up an open block for tomorrow (5:30pm). I've never worked weekends before. Anyone know how the weekend evening shift is compared to a weekday evening shift?


It's LA still traffic


----------



## Shangsta

raiders44 said:


> Got assigned two blocks for the second week in a row. I also picked up an open block for tomorrow (5:30pm). I've never worked weekends before. Anyone know how the weekend evening shift is compared to a weekday evening shift?


Your loads might be a bit lighter. My warehouse has more drivers and fewer employees on weekends.


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> It's LA still traffic


I'm just glad the roads wont be filled with the 9-5pm/M-F drivers



Shangsta said:


> Your loads might be a bit lighter. My warehouse has more drivers and fewer employees on weekends.


I hope this is the case tomorrow :crossing fingers:


----------



## Marcobjj

Yesterday some guy showed up in the Glendale warehouse only yo learn he had been assigned to Santa Monica that morning. Check your destination 1 hour prior people, i know I never used to do that.


----------



## Jmasterzero

My 8am block today is sending me to Flower and 5th street in dtla.... food deliveries?


----------



## Flexxx

Nvm


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> 12 3hr block


Is it still up? I haven't been able to grab any blocks all day?


----------



## Flexxx

sweatypawz said:


> Is it still up? I haven't been able to grab any blocks all day?


Nope, it's gone.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Nope, it's gone.


Did you get a push notification or were you just checking on your own?


----------



## Flexxx

sweatypawz said:


> Did you get a push notification or were you just checking on your own?


No notification, was looking for a block at 2 or 3.


----------



## ubermonkey

finally was able to snag an extra block today but it only showed up after i finished my route/ assigned block

im guessing the warehouse people were throwing me a bone or something


----------



## tryingmyluck86

So I didn't get any assigned blocks for this week, but my availability isn't super open because of my regular job. Hoping to get lucky and snag some work on my upcoming days off, though. Also wondering how much demand is going to ramp up as holiday shopping starts getting into full swing.


----------



## ubermonkey

tryingmyluck86 said:


> So I didn't get any assigned blocks for this week, but my availability isn't super open because of my regular job. Hoping to get lucky and snag some work on my upcoming days off, though. Also wondering how much demand is going to ramp up as holiday shopping starts getting into full swing.


you have to find what hours your warehouse operates for flex drivers and schedule your availability accordingly

if blocks start at 4 pm and your availability is at 5 you wont be able to get a block


----------



## Shangsta

ubermonkey said:


> you have to find what hours your warehouse operates for flex drivers and schedule your availability accordingly
> 
> if blocks start at 4 pm and your availability is at 5 you wont be able to get a block


This is only somewhat true you can grab a block even on days you are technically unavailable but my warehouse only assigns morning blocks so if your availability is 4 to 10 at my warehouse you will never be assigned any.

Since you work full time you will have to grab blocks if you can only drive evenings.


----------



## Myrney

Commerce has a 6pm block up. Gosh. All day long blocks have been coming up!


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> Commerce has a 6pm block up. Gosh. All day long blocks have been coming up!


just grabbed it, i'll push myself out of the house now.


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Commerce has a 6pm block up. Gosh. All day long blocks have been coming up!


Hmmm something weird is up. I couldn't grab any blocks last night or all of today. Did you get push notifications or did you check on your own?


----------



## Nubiwon

Myrney said:


> Commerce has a 6pm block up. Gosh. All day long blocks have been coming up!


I haven't seen any blocks after 1:30pm. Been wanting to grab any blocks because I didn't get any for afternoon


----------



## sweatypawz

Nubiwon said:


> I haven't seen any blocks after 1:30pm. Been wanting to grab any blocks because I didn't get any for afternoon


Was the 3hr Noon block, the last one you saw?


----------



## Nubiwon

sweatypawz said:


> Was the 3hr Noon block, the last one you saw?


Worked 10:30am block. Have phone with me whole afternoon, no block notification or on flex app. Been refreshing app very often. Weird


----------



## Myrney

Another 6pm just dropped


----------



## Myrney

And it's gone


----------



## Myrney

Nubiwon said:


> Worked 10:30am block. Have phone with me whole afternoon, no block notification or on flex app. Been refreshing app very often. Weird


I've just been refreshing every half hour watching the activity because I might miss the 10pm release tonight. Just watching the activity. There was a ton today


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Hmmm something weird is up. I couldn't grab any blocks last night or all of today. Did you get push notifications or did you check on your own?


I got one notification but mostly just checked all day. Was hoping a 130pm came up.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

ubermonkey said:


> you have to find what hours your warehouse operates for flex drivers and schedule your availability accordingly
> 
> if blocks start at 4 pm and your availability is at 5 you wont be able to get a block


I know, I had my avail. fully open on my days off and open from 4a-3p 2 other days, plenty of blocks in those timeframes, I just didn't get the luck of the draw on assigned blocks.


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> I got one notification but mostly just checked all day. Was hoping a 130pm came up.


Hmmm let's see what happens at the 10pm drop tonight. So weird that I haven't been able to see or grab anything all day.


----------



## iyengar

Those apartments screwed me over. When its Prime now, must do in under 2 hours. Had 6 delivery stop. 3 of them was apartments. Late because couldn't find the to 2 address. Even support could find it either.


----------



## aeiou_-

Who else got only 5 packages? haha. done in 50 minutes. Heading home now.


----------



## hangtyte

I had an 8 hour shift today. Did 3 runs which took about an hour each. The rest of the time, I was just netflixing and chilling at the warehouse.


----------



## Bobonyx

aeiou_- said:


> Who else got only 5 packages? haha. done in 50 minutes. Heading home now.


I got 7, was done in an hour!!


----------



## Nubiwon

Myrney said:


> I've just been refreshing every half hour watching the activity because I might miss the 10pm release tonight. Just watching the activity. There was a ton today





Myrney said:


> I got one notification but mostly just checked all day. Was hoping a 130pm came up.


For some reason I have no blocks showing at all. Anyone know the start of the week, is it Saturday? Could it be I have worked 39 hours?


----------



## sweatypawz

Nubiwon said:


> For some reason I have no blocks showing at all. Anyone know the start of the week, is it Saturday? Could it be I have worked 39 hours?


Which warehouse are you at? I have the same problem!


----------



## hangtyte

Nubiwon said:


> For some reason I have no blocks showing at all. Anyone know the start of the week, is it Saturday? Could it be I have worked 39 hours?


Even if you set your availability, there's no guarantee that you'll get blocks. I set mine to free all the time and didn't get any. The way to do it is to log in at 10pm and grab whatever is available. Periodically they may release some throughout the day, but to actually snag one, log in at 10


----------



## aeiou_-

hangtyte said:


> I had an 8 hour shift today. Did 3 runs which took about an hour each. The rest of the time, I was just netflixing and chilling at the warehouse.


By yourself or with a friend?!


----------



## Flexxx

Last weekly summery was for 9-15 (Sun-Sat).


----------



## hangtyte

aeiou_- said:


> By yourself or with a friend?!


Lol... Unfortunately by myself


----------



## michaelb

iyengar said:


> Those apartments screwed me over. When its Prime now, must do in under 2 hours. Had 6 delivery stop. 3 of them was apartments. Late because couldn't find the to 2 address. Even support could find it either.


I hate apartments so much. Literally spent 30 minutes walking around apartments looking for the correct building for two separate apartments today. I even had a resident yell out of her window "Which apartment are you looking for?".



hangtyte said:


> I had an 8 hour shift today. Did 3 runs which took about an hour each. The rest of the time, I was just netflixing and chilling at the warehouse.


Damn that sounds real chill. How many other drivers were there ?



Nubiwon said:


> For some reason I have no blocks showing at all. Anyone know the start of the week, is it Saturday? Could it be I have worked 39 hours?


I think so, there was a 40 cap per week IRC. It might start over when we get paid.

Finally got my magnetic car phone mount that fits my car's cd player.


----------



## aeiou_-

michaelb said:


> I hate apartments so much. Literally spent 30 minutes walking around apartments looking for the correct building for two separate apartments today. I even had a resident yell out of her window "Which apartment are you looking for?".
> 
> Damn that sounds real chill. How many other drivers were there ?
> 
> I think so, there was a 40 cap per week IRC. It might start over when we get paid.
> 
> Finally got my magnetic car phone mount that fits my car's cd player.


Magnetic mounts are the shit! been rocking mine for almost a year, still works well.


----------



## michaelb

aeiou_- said:


> Magnetic mounts are the shit! been rocking mine for almost a year, still works well.


Yeah, wish I knew about it when I bought my old car mount when I started Lyft. I was tired of readjusting my phone every time I had to grab it and scan the QR code while delivering.


----------



## Flexxx

michaelb said:


> I hate apartments so much. Literally spent 30 minutes walking around apartments looking for the correct building for two separate apartments today. I even had a resident yell out of her window "Which apartment are you looking for?".


Look for a map or ask for one at the office.


----------



## Nubiwon

sweatypawz said:


> Which warehouse are you at? I have the same problem!


Commerce, other drivers are saying they able to see afternoon blocks and picked it up today


----------



## sweatypawz

Nubiwon said:


> Commerce, other drivers are saying they able to see afternoon blocks and picked it up today


Weird I haven't gotten anything all day and was super confused but at least I know someone else is on the same boat? I'm a commerce too. Been refreshing all day. Let me know if you can grab anything tonight?


----------



## Nubiwon

hangtyte said:


> Even if you set your availability, there's no guarantee that you'll get blocks. I set mine to free all the time and didn't get any. The way to do it is to log in at 10pm and grab whatever is available. Periodically they may release some throughout the day, but to actually snag one, log in at 10


Not talking about the 10pm grab. It's the same day blocks that showed up for some and not other drivers in same warehouse today.


----------



## Nubiwon

sweatypawz said:


> Weird I haven't gotten anything all day and was super confused but at least I know someone else is on the same boat? I'm a commerce too. Been refreshing all day. Let me know if you can grab anything tonight?


Ya man, it's something wrong when only few saw or got notification on same day blocks.


----------



## Shangsta

michaelb said:


> I hate apartments so much. Literally spent 30 minutes walking around apartments looking for the correct building for two separate apartments today. I even had a resident yell out of her window "Which apartment are you looking for?".


When you enter look for the diagram that shows where each building is. Take a picture of it and use it as you go from building to building


----------



## Flexxx

Some of these blocks aren't up for very long so it's possible you looked a few seconds after it was taken.


----------



## michaelb

Flexxx said:


> Look for a map or ask for one at the office.





Shangsta said:


> When you enter look for the diagram that shows where each building is. Take a picture of it and use it as you go from building to building


I've only seen one that had a map. Most apartments in this area doesn't have maps. But yeah I'll look into going to the office and asking for a map or for directions.


----------



## hangtyte

michaelb said:


> I've only seen one that had a map. Most apartments in this area doesn't have maps. But yeah I'll look into going to the office and asking for a map or for directions.


I haven't really seen a map around. But usually I'll just glance around and see the order of numbers. The day shift is def easier than night time. LA needs to improve the visibility of street signs + numbers.


----------



## LA Cabbie

I guess hangtyte was right. I just booked tomorrow 8 am to noon just a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## hangtyte

LA Cabbie said:


> I guess hangtyte was right. I just booked tomorrow 8 am to noon just a couple of minutes ago.


I literally watch the second hand move and when it hits exactly 10pm, I hit refresh and touch the 10am shift and move it to 8 hours and submit. You have to be on it


----------



## raiders44

aeiou_- said:


> Magnetic mounts are the shit! been rocking mine for almost a year, still works well.


Can I have a Link to the magnetic mount u purchased?


----------



## LA Cabbie

hangtyte said:


> I literally watch the second hand move and when it hits exactly 10pm, I hit refresh and touch the 10am shift and move it to 8 hours and submit. You have to be on it


I do 4 hours. I could have done 8 with a later shift starting at 4pm like I did today, but I have other stuff (real job) to work on. I might do this full time later. Kind of liked but the food delivery was a turn off. Anyway to avoid it?


----------



## aeiou_-

raiders44 said:


> Can I have a Link to the magnetic mount u purchased?


I bought it at target. the brand is scosch.


----------



## hangtyte

LA Cabbie said:


> I do 4 hours. I could have done 8 with a later shift starting at 4pm like I did today, but I have other stuff (real job) to work on. I might do this full time later. Kind of liked but the food delivery was a turn off. Anyway to avoid it?


I'm only doing 8 hours on the weekend. During the week, I'll maybe try for a 2 / 4 hour shift. I actually haven't had a food delivery yet, but people say they tip better. I don't think you can opt out and they'll just pair you if you have time.


----------



## FUberman

Chargr said:


> Damn makes me not want to be in Prime Now. It's not busy as .com order.
> 
> I'm guessing iOS users only are Prime Now since the other locations that appear were only Prime Now.
> 
> Not sure if it's worth gettting an android for this..
> 
> I'll see how it goes.


You might want to rethink moving to the logistics side. I can only go max 40 hrs/wk and gross roughly $1200- $1400/wk. With logistics, you can make max $760/wk. In my market, pre-April there was no cap in hours and I would drive 70-80 hrs/wk.


----------



## jade88

FUberman said:


> You might want to rethink moving to the logistics side. I can only go max 40 hrs/wk and gross roughly $1200- $1400/wk. With logistics, you can make max $760/wk. In my market, pre-April there was no cap in hours and I would drive 70-80 hrs/wk.
> View attachment 70849


I know you are the one who influenced me to do Prime Now. I passed the background check but now they aren't showing the warehouse closest to me.  Wondering if I should just choose or wait and see if it appears in a few days...


----------



## FUberman

jade88 said:


> I know you are the one who influenced me to do Prime Now. I passed the background check but now they aren't showing the warehouse closest to me.  Wondering if I should just choose or wait and see if it appears in a few days again...


Whatever you do, choose a Prime Now location. What city do you live in?


----------



## jade88

FUberman said:


> Whatever you do, choose a Prime Now location. What city do you live in?


Los Angeles. I wanted to do North LA but am only getting the Santa Monica option right now... It would take about the same time to get to both but I have to take the freeway with Santa Monica, that's why I wanted to do the North LA location. 

I'm only getting Prime Now options anyway because I have an iPhone.


----------



## FUberman

jade88 said:


> Los Angeles. I wanted to do North LA but am only getting the Santa Monica option right now... It would take about the same time to get to both but I have to take the freeway with Santa Monica, that's why I wanted to do the North LA location.
> 
> I'm only getting Prime Now options anyway because I have an iPhone.


I heard N. LA is Silver Lake? I used to work at a dozen Starbucks in S. Cal like on Silver Lake Blvd.


----------



## FUberman

jade88 said:


> Los Angeles. I wanted to do North LA but am only getting the Santa Monica option right now... It would take about the same time to get to both but I have to take the freeway with Santa Monica, that's why I wanted to do the North LA location.
> 
> I'm only getting Prime Now options anyway because I have an iPhone.


Did you join the S. Cal Amazon FB group? I joined but I left L.A. 14 years ago, the mod said S. Cal drivers only so if he found out I'm not there lol.


----------



## jade88

FUberman said:


> Did you join the S. Cal Amazon FB group? I joined but I left L.A. 14 years ago, the mod said S. Cal drivers only so if he found out I'm not there lol.
> 
> View attachment 70851


N LA is in Glendale. Nice! I'm close to Silverlake but not exactly there. Thanks for the group I'll check it out!


----------



## FUberman

jade88 said:


> N LA is in Glendale. Nice! I'm close to Silverlake but not exactly there. Thanks for the group I'll check it out!


LOL, I lived in Glendale and when I 1st moved to L.A. the 1st Starbucks I joined was in Glendale--Brand Blvd to be specific. Anyhow, just remember about what I told you to choose. And try to work all the times they pay time and a half--Black Friday, Cyber Monday, Dec. 23, Dec. 24, and Dec. 31. My very 1st day at Amazon was Xmas Eve. I didn't know what the heck I was doing there were so many drivers and non-Flex contracted drivers such as Scoobeez and ActFast, but I managed to make $450 working just 1-12hr day. As you can see below, I worked Dec. 24 only and tips kept on trickling in on the 26th and 27th. Didn't know how to get hours yet so I barely worked in January.


----------



## jade88

FUberman said:


> LOL, I lived in Glendale and when I 1st moved to L.A. the 1st Starbucks I joined was in Glendale--Brand Blvd to be specific. Anyhow, just remember about what I told you to choose. And try to work all the times they pay time and a half--Black Friday, Cyber Monday, Dec. 23, Dec. 24, and Dec. 31. My very 1st day at Amazon was Xmas Eve. I didn't know what the heck I was doing there were so many drivers and non-Flex contracted drivers such as Scoobeez and ActFast, but I managed to make $450 working just 1-12hr day. As you can see below, I worked Dec. 24 only and tips kept on trickling in on the 26th and 27th. Didn't know how to get hours yet so I barely worked in January.
> View attachment 70853


This is awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

hangtyte said:


> I haven't really seen a map around. But usually I'll just glance around and see the order of numbers. The day shift is def easier than night time. LA needs to improve the visibility of street signs + numbers.


Wow, here in Vegas a lot (I might even say 'most') of apartment/condo complexes seem to have been designed by someone who was high. Or maybe they played "let's throw things up and see where they land". Building numbers scattered everywhere and unit numbers not much related to anything. And then to cap it all off....it's often impossible to see the signs on the side of the buildings from the car because of the shade covers in the parking lot.


----------



## Myrney

Eeeeek. Can someone forfeit an afternoon/evening block in Commerce? Please? Hahahaha. I was in a show during the grab last night!


----------



## hangtyte

Myrney said:


> Eeeeek. Can someone forfeit an afternoon/evening block in Commerce? Please? Hahahaha. I was in a show during the grab last night!


I wonder how many people you would have to fight to get the block that someone releases. No telling how many people are pressing the refresh button


----------



## Myrney

Don't I know it!!!!


----------



## aeiou_-

Just grabbed 12 p.m, 3 hours.

Confession: I winged it today and came down here despite not having a block.


----------



## Myrney

May do that for 530p


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> Just grabbed 12 p.m, 3 hours.
> 
> Confession: I winged it today and came down here despite not having a block.


Picked up a 530p shift!


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> Picked up a 530p shift!


Samesies! Going to catch a movie until 5:30.


----------



## Nubiwon

Looks like it's raining for 5:30 block


----------



## Flexxx

Hope the 12 block didn't leave any packages in the yard.










Looks like it should be over before 5.


----------



## Shangsta

Nubiwon said:


> Looks like it's raining for 5:30 block


Get the garbage bags the warehouse gives out. I found out you can get a customer expectation email if the package gets soaked!


----------



## Bobonyx

Shangsta said:


> Get the garbage bags the warehouse gives out. I found out you can get a customer expectation email if the package gets soaked!


Well that was a [email protected]$!#!!! Besides the rain I had 6 packages to bring back, all Apts that had no code and no way to get in and customer didn't answer the phone..so I called support on all but one. Whse guy said tons of issues today cuz the rain.


----------



## raiders44

5:30pm 3hr block. I had 8 packages to deliver in bellflower and downey. Was done by 7pm.


----------



## Flexxx

Is the 6 block lighter than the 5:30? Both sat there for a few minutes now it's just 5:30


----------



## aeiou_-

Just lost my 10:30a.m. checking for blocks...


----------



## Flexxx

aeiou_- said:


> Just lost my 10:30a.m. checking for blocks...


What were you checking for? Only blocks that drop at 10 are 10:30/11, 5:30 and 6.

You might be able to catch the 11 tomorrow morning.

GL

Edit:assuming you're at Commerce


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> What were you checking for? Only blocks that drop at 10 are 10:30/11, 5:30 and 6.
> 
> You might be able to catch the 11 tomorrow morning.
> 
> GL
> 
> Edit:assuming you're at Commerce


I had 10:30 assigned to me. I wanted to check for other blocks so I dropped it. it disappeared immediately.


----------



## Flexxx

Well, there's still a 5:30 sitting there.


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Well, there's still a 5:30 sitting there.


Already got one.


----------



## Chargr

Was tempted to drop Amazon for that surge today cuz of the rain lol


----------



## aeiou_-

Shangsta said:


> Get the garbage bags the warehouse gives out. I found out you can get a customer expectation email if the package gets soaked!


I did, but the first warehouse workers I asked looked at me funny. haha.


----------



## Nubiwon

Oh man, stuck in fwy 60 before San Gabriel exit. Not going to make it, what can I do?


----------



## Flexxx

50 packages after they removed two boxes. Worker said people have been taking half and leaving. Wtf


----------



## michaelb

Flexxx said:


> 50 packages after they removed two boxes. Worker said people have been taking half and leaving. Wtf


Lol one way ticket to getting deactivated.

28 packages. Took 10 minutes to sort and scan. 20 minutes to drive to first spot. Spent 50 minutes delivering. Love it when I get no apartment deliveries .


----------



## Nubiwon

Oops, clicked "at location but GPS not working". Still stuck here at fwy 60 before San Gabriel exit. Called support, they no help lol.


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> Oops, clicked "at location but GPS not working". Still stuck here at fwy 60 before San Gabriel exit. Called support, they no help lol.


What ended up happening?


----------



## sweatypawz

They over-scheduled this morning anyways. Hopefully he didn't get into too much trouble?


----------



## Flexxx

Not really sure what happened. I had around 70 packages in my cart then they took two bins away to give to a late arrival. 

Perfect weather though


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Not really sure what happened. I had around 70 packages in my cart then they took two bins away to give to a late arrival.
> 
> Perfect weather though


I was one of those haha! I had 18 packages to Lakewood.


----------



## Flexxx

Heh, I think they also took some away from the guy behind me. He asked me which barcode to scan so looks like they're still accepting drivers.


----------



## jester121

Flexxx said:


> He asked me which barcode to scan so looks like they're still accepting drivers.


Clearly he spent a lot of time reviewing the training videos.... sheesh, it's no wonder so many people are looking for any job of any kind.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Heh, I think they also took some away from the guy behind me. He asked me which barcode to scan so looks like they're still accepting drivers.


Ohhhhh you were the guy in front of the light blue Prius C!


----------



## Flexxx

You're very observant. I talked to the guy and I don't even recall the color of his car lol 

Second to last, black car.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> You're very observant. I talked to the guy and I don't even recall the color of his car lol
> 
> Second to last, black car.


Haha I was behind him that's why. I noticed he was super new cause I was behind him driving into the warehouse and he seemed very confused on where to go.


----------



## Bobonyx

jester121 said:


> Clearly he spent a lot of time reviewing the training videos.... sheesh, it's no wonder so many people are looking for any job of any kind.


Haha a new driver showed up the other day and he had forgot his DL!! They made him park not sure if they let him in or not


----------



## Nubiwon

Flexxx said:


> What ended up happening?





sweatypawz said:


> They over-scheduled this morning anyways. Hopefully he didn't get into too much trouble?


The super was cool about it. I got to Commerce warehouse around 11:45. Got to deliver 4 packages, but long distance in between addresses.


----------



## Shangsta

Bobonyx said:


> Haha a new driver showed up the other day and he had forgot his DL!! They made him park not sure if they let him in or not


They check you guys DL?


----------



## aeiou_-

45 packages to lakewood. Finished under 2 hours, suprisingly.

Just had some wonderful Ramen in Alhambra! but it took me an hour to find a good food. I got denied service at a KBBQ spot, long wait times at gen, and another shop was closing for break as I arrived.  Stumbled into Kopan. I feel goooood. 

Now waiting for 5:30.


----------



## Myrney

I had 43 packages in Lakewood. No biggie right? My app kept shutting down every three deliveries!!! WTF! I was going to have a nervous breakdown. I finished in two hours after getting there, BUT STILL. I should have knocked it out in under ninety minutes. Argh. Heading down for 530pm


----------



## iyengar

Im kinda thinking doing this full time. What is the max hours a week you can get? 40 hrs?


----------



## Shangsta

iyengar said:


> Im kinda thinking doing this full time. What is the max hours a week you can get? 40 hrs?


Logistics/Commerce its possible to get 40 but not very realistic. Sometimes it gets slow, in January its going to become a war to get blocks.

Prime Now you have a better chance of getting 40 but they also slow down a lot come January.


----------



## Myrney

I bet deactivation happens faster too


----------



## aeiou_-

Those were the most annoying 9 packages. took 2 hours.


----------



## sweatypawz

My last delivery for my 5:30 was a pain in the ass. Huge apt complex, guy wouldn't just walk out and meet me at the front. Wanted to give me basically 3 pages worth of directions of how to get to his apt. Uhhh no, left his package at the mailboxes.


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> My last delivery for my 5:30 was a pain in the ass. Huge apt complex, guy wouldn't just walk out and meet me at the front. Wanted to give me basically 3 pages worth of directions of how to get to his apt. Uhhh no, left his package at the mailboxes.


Think it is safe there?


----------



## Myrney

I had thirteen deliveries tonight. Not all close together, which is fine. But 9 were apartments. Two did not provide access. But I refuse to go back to the warehouse!!! I waited to be let in for one and the other I called FIVE TIMES until he picked up. My neighborhood was kinda sketch, so I couldn't just leave packages out.


----------



## michaelb

Hmm my warehouse released 9 and 10 blocks. Wish they would do one morning and one afternoon. I grabbed 10am though so I can sleep in a little bit and avoid the morning traffic.


----------



## Myrney

Oh my. Just filled my day for tomorrow! Good night!


----------



## Myrney

michaelb said:


> Hmm my warehouse released 9 and 10 blocks. Wish they would do one morning and one afternoon. I grabbed 10am though so I can sleep in a little bit and avoid the morning traffic.


You're Anaheim right?


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> Think it is safe there?


Customer notes said to leave it at the mailbox. But I didn't want to because it was late but the guy was being an ass on the phone.


----------



## michaelb

Myrney said:


> You're Anaheim right?


Yep, wish they had same hours as commerce!


----------



## Chargr

Those water bottle packs aint no joke. Had to drop off with 4-5 packs of water bottles in downtown on 2 locations. 

First I had no dolly, parking was a disaster in downtown and the delivery was either 44th floor and 10th. 

Anyone recommend a good dolly that can fit in the car? Or what do you guys recommend?


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> You're Anaheim right?


Do you drive vw?

I think I was ahead of you, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## The Kid

I apologize if this has already been answered. I finished my last Prime Now deliver with 34 min left on my block. I was 32 min away from the warehouse. App said return to warehouse. Do I have to return?


----------



## aeiou_-

The Kid said:


> I apologize if this has already been answered. I finished my last Prime Now deliver with 34 min left on my block. I was 32 min away from the warehouse. App said return to warehouse. Do I have to return?


I believe so, with prime now. Shangsta?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Chargr said:


> Those water bottle packs aint no joke. Had to drop off with 4-5 packs of water bottles in downtown on 2 locations.
> 
> First I had no dolly, parking was a disaster in downtown and the delivery was either 44th floor and 10th.
> 
> Anyone recommend a good dolly that can fit in the car? Or what do you guys recommend?


 Any home depot, lowes or harbor freight store has folding hand carts like this:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Milwaukee-Steel-Folding-Hand-Truck/50373316

I have an old hand me down one I use as well as this west marine folding dock cart:
Click here (had to shorten the link)

Both come in handy when needed.


----------



## michaelb

Just had the worse block ever. Never grabbing a 10 when there's a 9. 10 packages all second deliveries. Like half were apartments. And they were all over the place. Took me the like almost 3 hrs with two minutes to spare. Drove 65 total miles. Like each address was fifteen minutes each except the last two which were thirty minutes. Legit took couple minutes after each drop trying to figure the efficient address to take next. But I guess one good thing is if it was someone else at my warehouse they would've probably taken four if they didn't know about manually selecting the next address . I'm still salty though.


----------



## Spanky

Chargr said:


> Those water bottle packs aint no joke. Had to drop off with 4-5 packs of water bottles in downtown on 2 locations.
> 
> First I had no dolly, parking was a disaster in downtown and the delivery was either 44th floor and 10th.
> 
> Anyone recommend a good dolly that can fit in the car? Or what do you guys recommend?


I bought a Cosco brand one for $50 on Amazon. Positions flat or standing. Haven't tried it yet. My 4 hr shift today has me waiting on 26th and Wilshire in SM but so far no calls today. Almost done for the day.


----------



## Flexxx

aeiou_- said:


> Do you drive vw?
> 
> I think I was ahead of you, but I wasn't sure.


The VW owner is a proffesional scanner.


----------



## Chargr

Spanky said:


> I bought a Cosco brand one for $50 on Amazon. Positions flat or standing. Haven't tried it yet. My 4 hr shift today has me waiting on 26th and Wilshire in SM but so far no calls today. Almost done for the day.


Yeah im going to look into it, my body is very sore carrying those up, down, back and forth. lol need to work out.


----------



## sweatypawz

Chargr said:


> Yeah im going to look into it, my body is very sore carrying those up, down, back and forth. lol need to work out.


You working out of N.LA? I'm in Pasadena, I have a https://www.lowes.com/pd/Milwaukee-Steel-Folding-Hand-Truck/50373316 $20.


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> Do you drive vw?
> 
> I think I was ahead of you, but I wasn't sure.


Yes! All about Lakewood again today. They order a lot down there. Hahahahaha


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> The VW owner is a proffesional scanner.


Hahahaha. That's me!


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> Yes! All about Lakewood again today. They order a lot down there. Hahahahaha


Whatever keeps the blocks coming! haha.


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> I believe so, with prime now. Shangsta?


Not sure! Glad someone answered his question on another thread.


----------



## Jmasterzero

The Kid said:


> I apologize if this has already been answered. I finished my last Prime Now deliver with 34 min left on my block. I was 32 min away from the warehouse. App said return to warehouse. Do I have to return?


I do Prine Now, if you only have a 2 hour block scheduled and you finish your deliveries, then no you dont have to go back.


----------



## Chargr

sweatypawz said:


> You working out of N.LA? I'm in Pasadena, I have a https://www.lowes.com/pd/Milwaukee-Steel-Folding-Hand-Truck/50373316 $20.


Sounds good. I'll let you know by the end of the week. In one of those runs I left frozen goods at the door step (10th floor, didn't want to come back down), hopefully customer was there to get it asap if not I may get a complaint from Amazon, maybe deactivation? So I'll wait and see.

I don't plan to drive anyway until Friday, so I'll let you know then. For sure I'm going to need it.


----------



## raiders44

I wish all my deliveries were in el monte. Had 9 packages for the 5:30pm block. Finished by 7. 

Ended up meeting merney at the warehouse today


----------



## Myrney

The delivery gods looked favorably upon me tonight. I shall burn incense and light a candle in their honor. My route was easy and five minutes from home. Boom shakalaka! I finished before 7pm. It's always nice when this happens once in a while.


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> I wish all my deliveries were in el monte. Had 9 packages for the 5:30pm block. Finished by 7.
> 
> Ended up meeting merney at the warehouse today


We got lucky tonight!!! Nice meeting you!!!


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> We got lucky tonight!!! Nice meeting you!!!


yup yup. nice meeting you too!

One of the racks on the left side all the way towards the back only had 2 packages. I wanted to stop my car on that rack so bad =(


----------



## Nubiwon

Got my summary, over 600 packages delivered and 1 missing package. ONE! Damn it.


----------



## iyengar

The Kid said:


> I apologize if this has already been answered. I finished my last Prime Now deliver with 34 min left on my block. I was 32 min away from the warehouse. App said return to warehouse. Do I have to return?


Which prime now warehouse do work at? If you have a 2 hour shift, lets say you finish in 1 hour and 30 minutes. You do not need to go back to warehouse.


----------



## Myrney

Eeeeek, I missed grabbing right at 10pm. Ugh. I needed a 530pm block!!!! Took 11am ugh.


----------



## ubermonkey

they dropped blocks last night at 10pm first ive seen in like a week 
but nothing tonight


----------



## michaelb

Grabbed 9am!


----------



## RGV

Hmm. I was lucky enough to grab a block for tomorrow. And, im planning on new strategy: bring the secondary key. I plan to left the secondary on ignition and leave it running while I go knocking; meanwhile, I have my primary key on me with full function (lock, and unlock). Is it a viable move?


----------



## Shangsta

RGV said:


> Hmm. I was lucky enough to grab a block for tomorrow. And, im planning on new strategy: bring the secondary key. I plan to left the secondary on ignition and leave it running while I go knocking; meanwhile, I have my primary key on me with full function (lock, and unlock). Is it a viable move?


My toyota cannot lock while the key is in the ignition. I only turn my car off at apartments, you shouldnt need to at houses unless you are driving in Compton. At houses there is no incentive to wait for people to open the door. If you wait one minute at each house you probably extended your shift a half hour.


----------



## Dakota2009

circle1 said:


> Is this true in Seattle?


is dot.com in the san francisco bay area


----------



## michaelb

Hmm today's block made up for yesterday, only had 2 apartments finished real quick .


Also my warehouse had tons of drivers today (first week had like 3, second had like 3-5) with about 23 drivers. I was told they're going to up that to a 100 eventually. That's kinda crazy. How many drivers do you guys have at your warehouse?


----------



## Shangsta

michaelb said:


> Hmm today's block made up for yesterday, only had 2 apartments finished real quick .
> 
> Also my warehouse had tons of drivers today (first week had like 3, second had like 3-5) with about 23 drivers. I was told they're going to up that to a 100 eventually. That's kinda crazy. How many drivers do you guys have at your warehouse?


They told me we hit 1000 but thats misleading. 1000 different drivers is not the same as 1000 consistent drivers.


----------



## Myrney

So I have been loaded up for fifteen almost twenty minutes , but they won't let me drive between cars to pass through . I'm dying here! ! !


----------



## Myrney

And don't get me started on the kids who left half his load


----------



## aeiou_-

GOD DAMN. Why am I so good at this? I was done in an hour and a half today. Yesterday, too, and the day before, etc..


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> So I have been loaded up for fifteen almost twenty minutes , but they won't let me drive between cars to pass through . I'm dying here! ! !


That's why I booked it when I had a chance! haha.


----------



## michaelb

Shangsta said:


> They told me we hit 1000 but thats misleading. 1000 different drivers is not the same as 1000 consistent drivers.


Damn that's a lot. How much do you think load up at a block time?



aeiou_- said:


> GOD DAMN. Why am I so good at this? I was done in an hour and a half today. Yesterday, too, and the before, etc..


Nice!


----------



## Shangsta

michaelb said:


> Damn that's a lot. How much do you think load up at a block time?


We have a loading dock numbered 100 thru about 130. Some of those are for trailer trucks only, maybe 16 are dedicated to drivers..

You get assigned a number at the gate and pull up to that dock. While there is less flexibility to trade, getting in and out is easy because we dont really have to lineup.


----------



## aeiou_-

Shangsta said:


> We have a loading dock numbered 100 thru about 130. Some of those are for trailer trucks only, maybe 16 are dedicated to drivers..
> 
> You get assigned a number at the gate and pull up to that dock. While there is less flexibility to trade, getting in and out is easy because we dont really have to lineup.


That's the bummer here, we have to line up. Get there early and you get to leave first, but you'll likely get a standard to heavy load. Get there later, higher possibility of less packages but waiting in line.. unless you get one of those unicorn blocks with 2-5 packages at the end of the day. Sometimes, it pays to be last.


----------



## Flexxx

Lost over 30 minutes at the Cerritos apartments. I didn't feel like going back to the warehouse so I called all six customers and no one was home. Attempted to leave them at the leasing office, nope! Delivery guy showed up but he made his way to the other building. Finally he returned and opened the door for me.

Support guy insisted that I punch in the code in the call box then accused me of not wanting to try when I told him the box was dead.


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Lost over 30 minutes at the Cerritos apartments. I didn't feel like going back to the warehouse so I called all six customers and no one was home. Attempted to leave them at the leasing office, nope! Delivery guy showed up but he made his way to the other building. Finally he returned and opened the door for me.
> 
> Support guy insisted that I punch in the code in the call box then accused me of not wanting to try when I told him the box was dead.


Were they ultimately delivered?


----------



## Flexxx

Yup.


----------



## aeiou_-

Nubiwon said:


> Got my summary, over 600 packages delivered and 1 missing package. ONE! Damn it.


Same! 1 package missing..

This is worrisome. I hope it's not a consistent thing.


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Lost over 30 minutes at the Cerritos apartments. I didn't feel like going back to the warehouse so I called all six customers and no one was home. Attempted to leave them at the leasing office, nope! Delivery guy showed up but he made his way to the other building. Finally he returned and opened the door for me.
> 
> Support guy insisted that I punch in the code in the call box then accused me of not wanting to try when I told him the box was dead.


I got held at the warehouse for twenty minutes until they moved cars . I delivered 51 packages in two hours once I got to Cerritos . By far my toughest day


----------



## Nubiwon

Myrney said:


> I got held at the warehouse for twenty minutes until they moved cars . I delivered 51 packages in two hours once I got to Cerritos . By far my toughest day


Looks like most of us are all doing cerritos today. Also, if you like Chinese food. The little place on Norwalk and South Street has the best hot pan steak or shrimp fried rice.


Myrney said:


> So I have been loaded up for fifteen almost twenty minutes , but they won't let me drive between cars to pass through . I'm dying here! ! !


Ya, that's why I always try to get there 15mins early to avoid stuck in the middle.


----------



## Myrney

Nubiwon said:


> Looks like most of us are all doing cerritos today. Also, if you like Chinese food. The little place on Norwalk and South Street has the best hot pan steak or shrimp fried rice.
> 
> Ya, that's why I always try to get there 15mins early to avoid stuck in the middle.


I was there fifteen minutes early ! But I was first behind the 1030am loggers. Then they pulled the 11am peeps front of me and I got boxed in . It was awful


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> I was there fifteen minutes early ! But I was first behind the 1030am loggers. Then they pulled the 11am peeps front of me and I got boxed in . It was awful


It's funny because I was an 11 a.m.-er! I just sneaked in and began loading exactly at the 15 minute mark.


----------



## aeiou_-

Don't show up in 2 door cars at Commerce! I just saw a dude get turned away. I overheard someone asking for his name and carmake through the radio. I hope the guy was not deactivated.


----------



## michaelb

Shangsta said:


> We have a loading dock numbered 100 thru about 130. Some of those are for trailer trucks only, maybe 16 are dedicated to drivers..
> 
> You get assigned a number at the gate and pull up to that dock. While there is less flexibility to trade, getting in and out is easy because we dont really have to lineup.


Yeah Anaheim has loading docks too. It's double sided too, before we would share with the white vans but today they split off to the other side and flex had their own side. We don't get assigned numbers atm though just pull in and get directed to a dock.

That's weird Commerce delivered to Cerritos today because Anaheim covers that area too.


----------



## Marcobjj

I delivered 4 days in a row for Sprouts at 39 Rosemead in Pasadena. each day I put on average 200 miles in my car with commute.


----------



## Flexxx

If you don't mind me asking, what kind of car do you drive? Mpg?


----------



## iyengar

Marcobjj said:


> I delivered 4 days in a row for Sprouts at 39 Rosemead in Pasadena. each day I put on average 200 miles in my car with commute.


I hate doing sprouts. I had to pick up 16 bags


----------



## Flexxx

Received a notification for a 7:30 3hr block lol that's kind of pushing it.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Received a notification for a 7:30 3hr block lol that's kind of pushing it.


From commerce?


----------



## Flexxx

Yeah.


----------



## Myrney

So my 6pm block today had two packages. Originally it had 4. But they split it. Um, talk about being thankful! I went to Downey and was home by 7pm. I actually felt bad.


----------



## Flexxx

How many people are usually there for the 5:30/6?


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> So my 6pm block today had two packages. Originally it had 4. But they split it. Um, talk about being thankful! I went to Downey and was home by 7pm. I actually felt bad.


Lucky ducky! I had 9 for my 5:30. It was a pain in the ass and I almost got murdered by a poodle.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> How many people are usually there for the 5:30/6?


25+ at least.


----------



## jester121

Myrney said:


> I got held at the warehouse for twenty minutes until they moved cars . I delivered 51 packages in two hours once I got to Cerritos . By far my toughest day





Myrney said:


> So my 6pm block today had two packages. Originally it had 4. But they split it. Um, talk about being thankful! I went to Downey and was home by 7pm. I actually felt bad.


Come on now...


----------



## Bobonyx

sweatypawz said:


> Lucky ducky! I had 9 for my 5:30. It was a pain in the ass and I almost got murdered by a poodle.


I had 10 for my 5:30 and I got scratched really bad by a [email protected]$!#* dog that tried to attack me in City Terrace!!


----------



## sweatypawz

Bobonyx said:


> I had 10 for my 5:30 and I got scratched really bad by a [email protected]$!#* dog that tried to attack me in City Terrace!!


Damn that sucks. I guess we all have to be a little bit more weary of dogs.


----------



## Bobonyx

sweatypawz said:


> Damn that sucks. I guess we all have to be a little bit more weary of dogs.


Glad the bastard was on a chain, I just threw the envelope and ran lol


----------



## Shangsta

Myrney said:


> So my 6pm block today had two packages. Originally it had 4. But they split it. Um, talk about being thankful! I went to Downey and was home by 7pm. I actually felt bad.


Never feel bad. Makes up for your earlier shift. It all balances out in Flex, some days are great. Others make you want to pull your hair out.


----------



## Myrney

jester121 said:


> Come on now...


I have to admit, it was totally nice. I am incredibly grateful.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Damn that sucks. I guess we all have to be a little bit more weary of dogs.


City Terrace always has interesting animals. I tend to yell from the gate until the owners come out or keep calling. Hahahahahahah


----------



## Flexxx

So much variance in that 5:30 block. I live 15 minutes from Downey and will probably end up in Pasadena. Might try to pick it up for tomorrow.


----------



## Bobonyx

Myrney said:


> City Terrace always has interesting animals. I tend to yell from the gate until the owners come out or keep calling. Hahahahahahah


Haha I will start doing that or if it's a small package it's getting chucked over


----------



## Myrney

And the drop was good to me tonight . Two shifts tomorrow . Goodnight everyone!


----------



## RGV

DLA2, it has been 5mins, I can still schedule block for tomorrow. Lol. Look like things have slow down.


----------



## Myrney

Done in 90 minutes . Boom!


----------



## Flexxx

119 minutes meh..


----------



## Flexxx

For a brief second I thought we were receiving our gift cards at check in lol


----------



## sweatypawz

Did any one get the email? Some people got their gift cards.


----------



## raiders44

I got my egiftcard via email today


----------



## Nubiwon

sweatypawz said:


> Did any one get the email? Some people got their gift cards.


Got my code via email.


----------



## sweatypawz

Damn I haven't yet


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> Damn I haven't yet


Same, what the hell?

I looked at my email, I saw amazon flex so I assumed gift card. I open the email and it's a customer expectation email.


----------



## aeiou_-

raiders44 said:


> I got my egiftcard via email today


Did you send many emails or anything?


----------



## raiders44

aeiou_- said:


> Did you send many emails or anything?


 I didn't send any emails. Didn't want to get the "denied" reply some drivers were getting after emailing support regarding the gift cards


----------



## Flexxx

Just got it


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> DLA2, it has been 5mins, I can still schedule block for tomorrow. Lol. Look like things have slow down.


Well they opened more slots and now have like over 20+ drivers at a time plus half the drivers are new and don't know about the 10pm drop so that could be why.

I just got my gift card too.


----------



## Nubiwon

aeiou_- said:


> Did you send many emails or anything?


No, didn't send them any email asking about the gift card. Just checking email and saw it.


----------



## aeiou_-

Could it be that I used a separate email to register than the email I initially received the original Amazon invite with?


----------



## sweatypawz

I just got my card, probably rolling them out through the day.


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Just got it


Got mine!


----------



## RGV

It's 10PM. Who was able to secure a block for Friday? . Weather gonna be rough tmrw (50% at 9AM) Lol.


----------



## Myrney

So were there no evening blocks at Commerce or did I just seriously miss that shit?


----------



## Myrney

RGV said:


> It's 10PM. Who was able to secure a block for Friday? . Weather gonna be rough tmrw (50% at 9AM) Lol.


I got an am shift , but didn't see a pm as an option


----------



## RGV

Myrney said:


> I got an am shift , but didn't see a pm as an option


Yeh, I too got the AM shift, my WH (DLA2) doesnt has PM shift as far as I know. Sometimes, I wish they have a block from 12-3PM.


----------



## Bobonyx

Myrney said:


> So were there no evening blocks at Commerce or did I just seriously miss that shit?


I picked up a 6pm block right @10, the 530 & 6 blocks went fast!


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> So were there no evening blocks at Commerce or did I just seriously miss that shit?


I was able to pick up the 5:30pm block


----------



## raiders44

Bobonyx said:


> I picked up a 6pm block right @10, the 530 & 6 blocks went fast!


How many packages do u average for the 6pm block?


----------



## Bobonyx

raiders44 said:


> How many packages do u average for the 6pm block?


This will be my first time, I usually do the 530 block


----------



## Myrney

Bobonyx said:


> This will be my first time, I usually do the 530 block


I had two last night !


----------



## ubergordo

aeiou_- said:


> Just signed up for this 2 days ago, that was my second assumption. Haha. I don't really know if commerce is already up and running. Anyone in L.A know more about this?


Yep! Commerce is Up and running, I pop my cherry today with a 3 hr block. I sweated like a pig.
Delivered 30 something packages.


----------



## ubergordo

Flexxx said:


> Woke up to a block being offered at 5:30 pm (3 hours), later it buzzezd me again and it just went off again. Looks like no one wants it...? @ Commerce
> 
> Has anyone been down there yet?


I started today at Commerce; reminded me of the Pig Pen at LAX, full of Uber cars (no one bothered to remove their uber logos) I sense that is gonna be hard core package delivery only. Maybe thats why nobody wants it, no tips and lots of walking...


----------



## ubergordo

Flexxx said:


> Curious where you delivered to. Anyone know what area we cover? Delivered to South Gate on Thursday and noticed a few others delivering in the area.
> 
> Edit: Or they might have been stealing my delivered packages.


I did Lakewood from the Commerce warehouse.


----------



## aeiou_-

normally I have one morning and one evening block. logged in late.. might take the day tomorrow anyways. watch out for an 11 am tomorrow


----------



## aeiou_-

Yo, is anyone actually landing the 4 hour blocks at Commerce?


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> Yo, is anyone actually landing the 4 hour blocks at Commerce?


Haven't seen any lately. Have you?


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> Haven't seen any lately. Have you?


Noooooope.


----------



## Flexxx

ubergordo said:


> Yep! Commerce is Up and running, I pop my cherry today with a 3 hr block. I sweated like a pig.
> Delivered 30 something packages.


30 is on the low end for morning blocks. Currently avg. 40 packages with my highest being 53.

Gl


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> 30 is on the low end for morning blocks. Currently avg. 40 packages with my highest being 53.
> 
> Gl


My average day block package number is 40-45. 30 is really low. That's a lucky block. Yesterday was a good day


----------



## Nubiwon

Myrney said:


> My average day block package number is 40-45. 30 is really low. That's a lucky block. Yesterday was a good day


Ya, same here around 40ish. Yesterday I got lucky with someone else's second rack. 13 packages to Lakewood, done in an hour including the drive there.


----------



## RGV

It's busy Friday over at DLA2.


----------



## Flexxx

Same at commerce. Ten cars ahead of me in line.

11 block


----------



## Innovations

Does anybody know anything about the City of Industry location? I've just signed up and it would seem to be the closest to where I live based on the list I saw here but everybody is just talking about Commerce. Is it actually up? Is it busy? Is it Prime Now, Logistics, or both? I wouldn't want to choose it as my location and then regret it.


----------



## Shangsta

Innovations said:


> Does anybody know anything about the City of Industry location? I've just signed up and it would seem to be the closest to where I live based on the list I saw here but everybody is just talking about Commerce. Is it actually up? Is it busy? Is it Prime Now, Logistics, or both? I wouldn't want to choose it as my location and then regret it.


Commerce sounds like the California version of logistics.


----------



## Flexxx

We're going to be here a while


----------



## michaelb

Lol, I was going to post about something about my average being like 30ish but today I had 45 packages. Finished in an hr and ten minutes though, no apartments!


----------



## Nubiwon

Innovations said:


> Does anybody know anything about the City of Industry location? I've just signed up and it would seem to be the closest to where I live based on the list I saw here but everybody is just talking about Commerce. Is it actually up? Is it busy? Is it Prime Now, Logistics, or both? I wouldn't want to choose it as my location and then regret it.


From what I know from commerce warehouse supervisor. City of industry warehouse won't be up and running until early spring. It will be logistic only.


----------



## raiders44

Schedules got sent out for the upcoming week. Got scheduled two evening weekday shifts.

I noticed the pay is staying at $60 per 3hr block. I thought the slight pay increase was over on October 30th. Also noticed the block is now for 5pm-8pm....instead of the usual 5:30p start time.


----------



## michaelb

raiders44 said:


> Schedules got sent out for the upcoming week. Got scheduled two evening weekday shifts.
> 
> I noticed the pay is staying at $60 per 3hr block. I thought the slight pay increase was over on October 30th. Also noticed the block is now for 5pm-8pm....instead of the usual 5:30p start time.


No scheduled blocks for me again. But this whole time you guys have been getting $20/hr?


----------



## raiders44

michaelb said:


> No scheduled blocks for me again. But this whole time you guys have been getting $20/hr?


They increased pay for the evening shifts(4pm+) to $20/hr from the 21st-30th. Looks like they're extending it.


----------



## Flexxx

raiders44 said:


> Schedules got sent out for the upcoming week. Got scheduled two evening weekday shifts.
> 
> I noticed the pay is staying at $60 per 3hr block. I thought the slight pay increase was over on October 30th. Also noticed the block is now for 5pm-8pm....instead of the usual 5:30p start time.


Nothing


----------



## Myrney

So I finished my 51 packages in Lakewood by 1245pm. That's with the 30min travel time! And then I picked up a block for tonight . Yeehaw . 


But alas , nothing scheduled for next week. Wah wah wah


----------



## aeiou_-

grabbed a 4 hour block at 3:30p.m. and I noticed the pay is $79.00. This is a dollar less than $80.00, I did the math. Here we go, dudes. Take a little here, a ltitle there.. No one will notice. I'm not going to fight for a dollar but I know I'm right


----------



## raiders44

This is my 3rd week in a row getting 2 scheduled dates. 


Hope they have pay increases for all of November and December.


----------



## Flexxx

aeiou_- said:


> grabbed a 4 hour block at 3:30p.m. and I noticed the pay is $79.00. This is a dollar less than $80.00, I did the math. Here we go, dudes. Take a little here, a ltitle there.. No one will notice. I'm not going to fight for a dollar but I know I'm right


Increase starts at 4 so you're being paid 18/hr for 30 minutes then 20/hr for the rest of the block.


----------



## UberPasco

Flexxx said:


> Increase starts at 4 so you're being paid 18/hr for 30 minutes then 20/hr for the rest of the block.


Stop trying to confuse people with math!


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> grabbed a 4 hour block at 3:30p.m. and I noticed the pay is $79.00. This is a dollar less than $80.00, I did the math. Here we go, dudes. Take a little here, a ltitle there.. No one will notice. I'm not going to fight for a dollar but I know I'm right


Lucky!


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Increase starts at 4 so you're being paid 18/hr for 30 minutes then 20/hr for the rest of the block.


I stand corrected.. haha.


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> This is my 3rd week in a row getting 2 scheduled dates.
> 
> Hope they have pay increases for all of November and December.


At least you got something !


----------



## Retrojka

Instead of going through all 43 pages, id rather just ask. how does the scheduling work? Today is my 3rd day, and i put myself to basically be available 24/7 next week but i only got scheduled for two 3hr blocks next week. does this change and one gets more blocks scheduled as they work longer? i know blocks become available the day of aswell.


----------



## aeiou_-

Retrojka said:


> Instead of going through all 43 pages, id rather just ask. how does the scheduling work? Today is my 3rd day, and i put myself to basically be available 24/7 next week but i only got scheduled for two 3hr blocks next week. does this change and one gets more blocks scheduled as they work longer? i know blocks become available the day of aswell.


It's a free for all, unfortunately. Check every night at 10 p.m. and occasionally throughout the next day. They drop blocks randomly before certain hours. just going to have to experiment a bit. I manage atleast 6 hours a day, usually. sometimes 7 or 8.


----------



## Shangsta

Retrojka said:


> Instead of going through all 43 pages, id rather just ask. how does the scheduling work? Today is my 3rd day, and i put myself to basically be available 24/7 next week but i only got scheduled for two 3hr blocks next week. does this change and one gets more blocks scheduled as they work longer? i know blocks become available the day of aswell.


They will never schedule you more than two or three times a week. You have to grab them quickly at the times aeiou suggested.


----------



## Myrney

Shangsta said:


> They will never schedule you more than two or three times a week. You have to grab them quickly at the times aeiou suggested.


They are both right . I worked 39 hours my first week "unscheduled"


----------



## Bobonyx

Myrney said:


> I had two last night !


Sweet!! 6 block 2 packages norwalk & bellflower, done in 40 minutes with drive time =) that was a welcome change


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Rookie from Riverside here with 2 quick questions...
* My 1st schedule posted today...all greys next week disappeared and no new orange, even w 24/7 availability input. Is this how they designate "unscheduled"? 
* Any known scanning issues w ver. 3.0.3921.0? Any camera settings tips that might help, or is it all app/phone? Have struggled both my shifts this week scanning packages.
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## FlexDriver

FlexGuyJim said:


> Rookie from Riverside here with 2 quick questions...
> * My 1st schedule posted today...all greys next week disappeared and no new orange, even w 24/7 availability input. Is this how they designate "unscheduled"?
> * Any known scanning issues w ver. 3.0.3921.0? Any camera settings tips that might help, or is it all app/phone? Have struggled both my shifts this week scanning packages.
> Thanks for any advice!


I hope you are aware of "Flash Light" built-in the app on the RHS ............ also keep the phone 6-12 inches away from the code while scanning


----------



## Shangsta

FlexGuyJim said:


> Rookie from Riverside here with 2 quick questions...
> * My 1st schedule posted today...all greys next week disappeared and no new orange, even w 24/7 availability input. Is this how they designate "unscheduled"?
> * Any known scanning issues w ver. 3.0.3921.0? Any camera settings tips that might help, or is it all app/phone? Have struggled both my shifts this week scanning packages.
> Thanks for any advice!


Just means you were not scheduled, no worries I get that often.

Have you tried using your phones focus feature? If not, try tapping the center of your screen so it focuses (like if you were taking a picture)

If that fails sometimes I scan the QR code. Black box on the left of the package, that will sometimes scan the package for ya.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

FlexDriver said:


> I hope you are aware of "Flash Light" built-in the app on the RHS ............ also keep the phone 6-12 inches away from the code while scanning


Thanks FlexDriver!...yeah, def tried the flashlight


Shangsta said:


> Just means you were not scheduled, no worries I get that often.
> 
> Have you tried using your phones focus feature? If not, try tapping the center of your screen so it focuses (like if you were taking a picture)
> 
> If that fails sometimes I scan the QR code. Black box on the left of the package, that will sometimes scan the package for ya.


Thanks Shangsta/FlexDriver!...def tried the flashlight, will re-try the focus feature...tried it but didnt notice any auto-focus marks. Was hoping it was an issue others were having/figured out. Might be time for a phone upgrade...Thanks again!


----------



## Flexxx

What phone are you using?


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Flexxx said:


> What phone are you using?


LG Stylo 2 Plus - weird part is that for lower mid-priced phone it takes excellent pics and the auto-focus works great in camera mode. Thx!


----------



## FlexGuyJim

FlexGuyJim said:


> LG Stylo 2 Plus - weird part is that for lower mid-priced phone it takes excellent pics and the auto-focus works great in camera mode. Thx!


also, the Flex app and it's navigation have also been working great!...


----------



## Flexxx

FlexGuyJim said:


> LG Stylo 2 Plus - weird part is that for lower mid-priced phone it takes excellent pics and the auto-focus works great in camera mode. Thx!


Using the Stylo 2 and so far haven't had too many problems scanning. It happens here and there but overall it's been fine.

Is this only happening in the warehouse or also in the street?


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Flexxx said:


> Using the Stylo 2 and so far haven't had too many problems scanning. It happens here and there but overall it's been fine.
> 
> Is this only happening in the warehouse or also in the street?


Both. Had to key in 1st couple packs at WH and then scanning worked better. Hand keyed the 1st 4 about 8-10 times out on route. Does "auto focus tap" work on your Stylo 2 when scanning packages? Thanks again...last phone question, I promise!


----------



## raiders44

Tonight was the easiest block I've ever done.


----------



## michaelb

Shangsta said:


> Just means you were not scheduled, no worries I get that often.
> 
> Have you tried using your phones focus feature? If not, try tapping the center of your screen so it focuses (like if you were taking a picture)
> 
> If that fails sometimes I scan the QR code. Black box on the left of the package, that will sometimes scan the package for ya.


Weird I scan the QR code first then if that fails I scan the barcode. I didn't know there was a flashlight feature either, managed to turn that on once earlier today. I have the S7 Edge so it usually scans fast too.


----------



## Flexxx

FlexGuyJim said:


> Both. Had to key in 1st couple packs at WH and then scanning worked better. Hand keyed the 1st 4 about 8-10 times out on route. Does "auto focus tap" work on your Stylo 2 when scanning packages? Thanks again...last phone question, I promise!


Think I used it once and it kind of worked. Probably has more to do with the lighting and how close you hold your phone to the package.


----------



## raiders44

michaelb said:


> Weird I scan the QR code first then if that fails I scan the barcode. I didn't know there was a flashlight feature either, managed to turn that on once earlier today. I have the S7 Edge so it usually scans fast too.


Scan the QR code first Crew checking in.


----------



## RGV

raiders44 said:


> Tonight was the easiest block I've ever done.


Noice. 
I got 2 blocks today, and delivered over 70 packages.


----------



## Myrney

Just finished my 530p block in 1hr 10min including travel time! Yes! And I'm ten minutes from home.


----------



## sweatypawz

Holy moly did they go that quick?? (Commerce)


----------



## raiders44

5 open blocks for the 10pm drop....wo! Never seen so many blocks before.


----------



## raiders44

10:30am
11am
11:30am
5:30pm
6pm


----------



## Myrney

Oh my God those 530pm shifts got picked off FAST


----------



## Flexxx

sweatypawz said:


> Holy moly did they go that quick?? (Commerce)


There's still an 11 available...10:30 sat there for a record 3 minutes or so.


----------



## sweatypawz

Wtf can't see the 11 then.


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Oh my God those 530pm shifts got picked off FAST


 I only managed to get a 6.


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> Oh my God those 530pm shifts got picked off FAST


Was able to grab the 5:30pm block. I went for the 6pm block first but I got the error message. 6pm blocks are so hard to get.



sweatypawz said:


> Wtf can't see the 11 then.


The 11am block is still available. Try force stopping the app?


----------



## Marcobjj

what I just learned, if you already done 40 hours in the current week you won't be allowed to pick up more blocks until the new week begins.


----------



## michaelb

raiders44 said:


> Scan the QR code first Crew checking in.


u aware?



RGV said:


> Noice.
> I got 2 blocks today, and delivered over 70 packages.


What time was your second block at?



raiders44 said:


> 10:30am
> 11am
> 11:30am
> 5:30pm
> 6pm


Hmm I might talk to our supervisor at our warehouse tmrw to have morning blocks like that so it's not such chaos in the morning at 9am block only.


----------



## sweatypawz

Marcobjj said:


> what I just learned, if you already done 40 hours in the current week you won't be allowed to pick up more blocks until the new week begins.


Does the week start on weds?


----------



## Flexxx

raiders44 said:


> Was able to grab the 5:30pm block. I went for the 6pm block first but I got the error message. 6pm blocks are so hard to get.
> 
> The 11am block is still available. Try force stopping the app?


Picked up an 11 just now. First time doing this on a weekend. Will we still get Lakewood/Cerritos?


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> What time was your second block at?


The second block starts at 12 to 3pm, rite after my first ended (9-12pm). Needlessly to say, I was lucky enough to grab that (roughly 30~45mins be4 the first ends).


----------



## Marcobjj

sweatypawz said:


> Does the week start on weds?


work schedule starts on sundays, payment on wednesdays. For me it makes a huge difference because I prefer to work on weekends since there is a lot less traffic. Gotta make sure I don't spend all my 40 hours before saturday.


----------



## raiders44

Flexxx said:


> Picked up an 11 just now. First time doing this on a weekend. Will we still get Lakewood/Cerritos?


I've done a weekend block once and I delivered to bellflower/downey.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> The second block starts at 12 to 3pm, rite after my first ended (9-12pm). Needlessly to say, I was lucky enough to grab that (roughly 30~45mins be4 the first ends).


Hmm I'll keep an eye out for that tmrw, normally don't check the app after the first block because I never seen noon/afternoon blocks after the morning block.


----------



## iyengar

I arrived at destination and get a phone call from customer. He says he put in the wrong adress, its in newport beach not irvine. wtf?


----------



## aeiou_-

Dropped my blocks for today. I have an anniversary to celebrate.


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> Dropped my blocks for today. I have an anniversary to celebrate.


And with that wise choice you should get celebrate many more.


----------



## raiders44

Dropped a 5:30p block right now if anyone wants to grab it


----------



## michaelb

Probably the second worst block ever. 30 packages, 25/30 were all apartments. One stop had 4 packages to one spot, customer wasn't home lucky I didn't walk around with it but decided to look for the apartment first before I brought the packages. He wasn't home but gave his manager's number to call. Called twice no one picked up. So I marked it as unsafe location. So I went to the next stop, the manager called like 20 minutes later so I had to backtrack 10 minutes back and gave the packages to the manager. Finished in 2 hours though. Sure beats the block where I had to drive for 3 hours though.


----------



## Flexxx

Someone at Commerce just turned this into a family event.


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Someone at Commerce just turned this into a family event.


How so? just got here, waiting until the 1/4 hour.


----------



## LA Cabbie

Wow! This got unprofessional real quick. Gals are taking their kids with them on routes or have their boyfriends deliver for them while they work other jobs.


----------



## raiders44

LA Cabbie said:


> Wow! This got unprofessional real quick. Gals are taking their kids with them on routes or have their boyfriends deliver for them while they work other jobs.


What warehouse are u working out of?


----------



## Flexxx

aeiou_- said:


> How so? just got here, waiting until the 1/4 hour.





LA Cabbie said:


> Wow! This got unprofessional real quick. Gals are taking their kids with them on routes or have their boyfriends deliver for them while they work other jobs.


Ha yeah. As I was pulling in there was a guy with a 3-5 yo girl standing near the entrance and didn't think much of it. Coming out one of the drivers is parked there and the couple is chucking packages into the trunk to make space for the car seat. She also missed the top bin but they caught it.

Commerce


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Ha yeah. As I was pulling in there was a guy with a 3-5 yo girl standing near the entrance and didn't think much of it. Coming out one of the drivers is parked there and the couple is chucking packages into the trunk to make space for the car seat. She also missed the top bin but they caught it.
> 
> Commerce


WTF? ? ?


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Ha yeah. As I was pulling in there was a guy with a 3-5 yo girl standing near the entrance and didn't think much of it. Coming out one of the drivers is parked there and the couple is chucking packages into the trunk to make space for the car seat. She also missed the top bin but they caught it.
> 
> Commerce


I'm going to show up with my chihuahua. He just got a new sweater he's been dying to tryout.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> I'm going to show up with my chihuahua. He just got a new sweater he's been dying to tryout.


Omg I'm dying to see it!


----------



## LA Cabbie

raiders44 said:


> What warehouse are u working out of?


Santa Monica. A gal got called out for bringing the baby into the warehouse. So she left him in the car.


----------



## FlexDriver

LA Cabbie said:


> Santa Monica. A gal got called out for bringing the baby into the warehouse. So she left him in the car.


That is very rude of Amazon, if we can deliver diapers why not AMZ provide diapers to their independent contractors for FREE, she should get free diapers for her baby!


----------



## Shangsta

LA Cabbie said:


> Santa Monica. A gal got called out for bringing the baby into the warehouse. So she left him in the car.


Im sad she reproduced


----------



## Myrney

Shhhh. 3.5 hrs of work = $132 for me today. I'm not bragging. Just glad I grabbed the four block this morning and the 5p block at 415pm.


----------



## FlexDriver

Myrney said:


> Shhhh. 3.5 hrs of work = $132 for me today. I'm not bragging. Just glad I grabbed the four block this morning and the 5p block at 415pm.


Yes you are...................!lol


----------



## LA Cabbie

Shangsta said:


> Im sad she reproduced


This job is turning out for bottom feeders who receive so much welfare that they are doing this for fun money. Dang it folks I got bills and expenses to pay. I'm hoping Amazon starts culling their population because if I was in charge of a multi-billion dollar company that's the best retailer and claims to be number 1 in customer service, I don't want folks like I saw today representing my company.


----------



## Myrney

LA Cabbie said:


> This job is turning out for bottom feeders who receive so much welfare that they are doing this for fun money. Dang it folks I got bills and expenses to pay. I'm hoping Amazon starts culling their population because if I was in charge of a multi-billion dollar company that's the best retailer and claims to be number 1 in customer service, I don't want folks like I saw today representing my company.


I am a mother of two and I am entering grad school (for social work) beginning January. I completely understand from where you are coming. I took this on because I need the flexibility with two teens and an ever changing schedule while maximizing my hours out of the home. And yes, it really bothers me when I hear other people "beating the system" per se. But I believe what goes around, comes around.


----------



## LA Cabbie

Myrney said:


> I am a mother of two and I am entering grad school (for social work) beginning January. I completely understand from where you are coming. I took this on because I need the flexibility with two teens and an ever changing schedule while maximizing my hours out of the home. And yes, it really bothers me when I hear other people "beating the system" per se. But I believe what goes around, comes around.


Oh, it will come around, alright. To us! In the form of price cuts. It happened with Uber. When they started out they were as or more expensive than taxi. Professionals signed up for it. Once they opened Uber X to everyone and their mother, the same bottom feeders on welfare we are competing against at Amazon pro drivers at Uber had to compete with. They lost. Uber drivers in LA are making 90 cents a mile. You can't live off of that.


----------



## sweatypawz

LA Cabbie said:


> Oh, it will come around, alright. To us! In the form of price cuts. It happened with Uber. When they started out they were as or more expensive than taxi. Professionals signed up for it. Once they opened Uber X to everyone and their mother, the same bottom feeders on welfare we are competing against at Amazon pro drivers at Uber had to compete with. They lost. Uber drivers in LA are making 90 cents a mile. You can't live off of that.


Let's all just hope even with price cuts, we can all still make a living. Let the ants drive for 90 cents a mile. Yes, the rates were amazing 2 years ago but you can still make a decent living doing Uber if you know what you're doing. There will always be the bottom feeders who **** everything up.


----------



## LA Cabbie

sweatypawz said:


> Let's all just hope even with price cuts, we can all still make a living. Let the ants drive for 90 cents a mile. Yes, the rates were amazing 2 years ago but you can still make a decent living doing Uber if you know what you're doing. There will always be the bottom feeders who &%[email protected]!* everything up.


People like me and Myrney are doing this as a means to a better life. I can't speak on her behalf, but I don't want to hustle for something that means nothing to me. It's demoralizing when you compete with bottom feeders. Reminds me of the time when I was working in a refrigerated warehouse hauling pallets with a jack as they come off the truck. The foreman motioned for me to stop. He stood by me and said, see that gal over there, she's getting paid the same as you but did not move a pallet all day.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Newbie navigation question here...Can you override Flex Navigation to go directly to the "I've Arrived" screen?

Part of my route today was some very high end mini-mansion homes that were all set back 50-100 yards from the street with long drive ways up. The navigation wouldn't always recognize that I was at my destination....(had to drive just past destination n back, or up the drive way to get my screen several times). Otherwise the Flex Nav has been good to me. Rookie here, so sorry if asked/answered...Thanks!


----------



## Flexxx

(?) ---> I'm here but my GPS isn't working.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Flexxx said:


> (?) ---> I'm here but my GPS isn't working.


Thanks so much Flexxx...it's the simple stuff that'll make you crazy!


----------



## jade88

LA Cabbie said:


> Oh, it will come around, alright. To us! In the form of price cuts. It happened with Uber. When they started out they were as or more expensive than taxi. Professionals signed up for it. Once they opened Uber X to everyone and their mother, the same bottom feeders on welfare we are competing against at Amazon pro drivers at Uber had to compete with. They lost. Uber drivers in LA are making 90 cents a mile. You can't live off of that.


Hmm I thought Uber lowering their rates had more to do with trying to compete with Lyft?


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> Omg I'm dying to see it!


Haha.. I was kidding.

He did get a new sweater though.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> Haha.. I was kidding.
> 
> He did get a new sweater though.


If you bring your dog with a sweater to the warehouse, I think they'll give you an easy route. Everyone loves animals in clothes!!


----------



## aeiou_-

l


LA Cabbie said:


> Oh, it will come around, alright. To us! In the form of price cuts. It happened with Uber. When they started out they were as or more expensive than taxi. Professionals signed up for it. Once they opened Uber X to everyone and their mother, the same bottom feeders on welfare we are competing against at Amazon pro drivers at Uber had to compete with. They lost. Uber drivers in LA are making 90 cents a mile. You can't live off of that.


Like UTX1 has said before somewhere in some flex thread, just take the easy money while it's there, without expectation. The less people who know about it the better, imo. Also, the sneaky drivers will be deactivated. The warehouse I'm at has already stepped up their game with verifying that you take your packages. Hustle, hustle hard, while you can.


----------



## Shangsta

LA Cabbie said:


> This job is turning out for bottom feeders who receive so much welfare that they are doing this for fun money. Dang it folks I got bills and expenses to pay. I'm hoping Amazon starts culling their population because if I was in charge of a multi-billion dollar company that's the best retailer and claims to be number 1 in customer service, I don't want folks like I saw today representing my company.


Well unlike a real job, these are people who can claim they are unemployed and still get benefits.

I grew up on wellfare so I understand the struggle but its irritating trying to pay my bills and fighting to get a block with people who cheat the system.


----------



## raiders44

Saw 4 open blocks at the nightly drop

10:30am/3hr
11:00am/3hr
3pm/4hr
3:30pm/3hour

Both PM blocks had better rates. Was able to snag the 4hr block.


----------



## aeiou_-

raiders44 said:


> Saw 4 open blocks at the nightly drop
> 
> 10:30am/3hr
> 11:00am/3hr
> 3pm/4hr
> 3:30pm/3hour
> 
> Both PM blocks had better rates. Was able to snag the 4hr block.


Same! 3p.m.?


----------



## raiders44

aeiou_- said:


> Same! 3p.m.?


Yes. I'm going to have to leave my regular job a bit early now.

I hope they don't stop offering the 5pm+ weekday blocks =/


----------



## RGV

Hmm.. it seems like my WH (DLA2) has change the timetable from 9am-12pm to 10am-1pm..


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> Yes. I'm going to have to leave my regular job a bit early now.
> 
> I hope they don't stop offering the 5pm+ weekday blocks =/


I took 1030a & 330p. No school for the kids so I've got a little leeway tomorrow . They'll sleep until noon . Hahahaha . 
Those blocks flew fast !


----------



## raiders44

I dropped the 3pm block btw. forgot I had plans for halloween 

its there if anyone wants to grab it


----------



## Flexxx

3 is still up. Thought about taking it but then I remembered there will be hundreds of kids running around. No ty


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> I dropped the 3pm block btw. forgot I had plans for halloween
> 
> its there if anyone wants to grab it


I'm afraid to drop and it not be there ! ! ! Hahahahaha . I bet people drop like flies tomorrow because HALLOWEEN


----------



## raiders44

Flexxx said:


> 3 is still up. Thought about taking it but then I remembered there will be hundreds of kids running around. No ty


Word. I have a feeling a higher number of packages are going to go missing tomorrow if left unattended.


----------



## raiders44

Myrney said:


> I'm afraid to drop and it not be there ! ! ! Hahahahaha . I bet people drop like flies tomorrow because HALLOWEEN


It's still there. The question is, are you a risk taker?


----------



## aeiou_-

raiders44 said:


> It's still there. The question is, are you a risk taker?


I am rolling the dice.


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> It's still there. The question is, are you a risk taker?


Nope. Hahahahaha . And I don't wanna get trapped with gremlin-like children on the street. I'm definitely loving having kids who a) hate to be seen with mom and b) don't trick or trick anymore. They're like a form of pets: leave food or money and we're good


----------



## Flexxx

raiders44 said:


> Word. I have a feeling a higher number of packages are going to go missing tomorrow if left unattended.


Well that and possibly running one over


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Well that and possibly running one over


I think you get more points


----------



## Myrney

Happy Halloween! Have fun out there!


----------



## WMUber

LA Cabbie said:


> This job is turning out for bottom feeders who receive so much welfare that they are doing this for fun money. Dang it folks I got bills and expenses to pay. I'm hoping Amazon starts culling their population because if I was in charge of a multi-billion dollar company that's the best retailer and claims to be number 1 in customer service, I don't want folks like I saw today representing my company.


Why do you think I was telling you to shut up with your "STOP DRIVING UBER NOW" post: https://uberpeople.net/threads/stop-driving-uber-now.112999/


----------



## 310uberdriver

Yesterday the sm warehouse was madness. I counted around 20 people inside the warehouse around 4 pm and maybe another 10+ outside chilling. And that was after all packages went out for routes. Shit was ridiculous. Heard a few people talking about Uber. Hope it wasn't anyone here who's Uber rear decal was on backwards . Heard also someone telling some of the noobs that's it's easier to just chill here and not get packages to make the 18$/hr. Wtf is wrong with people? Maybe common core math strikes again? Either way, I'll be there again today at 6 to hear more silliness out of these drivers.


----------



## aeiou_-

Just finished my 4 hour block in 54 minutes..! I hereby declare myself "Master Block Buster".


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> Just finished my 4 hour block in 54 minutes..! I hereby declare myself "Master Block Buster".


We need more of these 4hr 3pm blocks. Way better than 5:30.


----------



## RGV

aeiou_- said:


> Just finished my 4 hour block in 54 minutes..! I hereby declare myself "Master Block Buster".


Did you sacrifice a goat to Flex God or something?


----------



## aeiou_-

RGV said:


> Did you sacrifice a goat to Flex God or something?


Oh, Flex God, no. Just lots of luck and practice. Haha.


----------



## Flexxx

Was everyone's cart light?


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Was everyone's cart light?


Yep, and within small radius.


----------



## michaelb

Hmm 7pm block has been up for the longest time . Would've tried it to see how it went but just finished working out legs.


----------



## Marcobjj

my last delivery today was at the Marriott on 900 w Olympic blvd. No street parking allowed after 3PM, paid parking was $10 to $15 flat. After about 10 minutes driving around looking for a spot I was able to find street parking 0.7miles away from the hotel. Got out of the car and tried to carry 3 heavy bags for about 200 feet before I gave up and marked as "unable to deliver". What's worse, my shift was already over and there's no way in hell I'm driving back to Sprouts in Pasadena during Rush hour to only take back packages, since I still had to commute 35 miles back to Santa Clarita. I'm now at home with the 3 packages in the trunk of my car, dunno what to do with them.


----------



## jester121

Uhhh... start looking for another gig? Because you ain't gonna logging in the app past tomorrow I reckon.


----------



## Flexxx

I would have just ate the parking fee and delivered the packages late. Taking them back home was a terrible decision. 

Good luck tomorrow...


----------



## jade88

Marcobjj said:


> my last delivery today was at the Marriott on 900 w Olympic blvd. No street parking allowed after 3PM, paid parking was $10 to $15 flat. After about 10 minutes driving around looking for a spot I was able to find street parking 0.7miles away from the hotel. Got out of the car and tried to carry 3 heavy bags for about 200 feet before I gave up and marked as "unable to deliver". What's worse, my shift was already over and there's no way in hell I'm driving back to Sprouts in Pasadena during Rush hour to only take back packages, since I still had to commute 35 miles back to Santa Clarita. I'm now at home with the 3 packages in the trunk of my car, dunno what to do with them.


I finally got into my hub but have not started work yet. But from what I've read I would call support, or go back to the warehouse and return the packages. Better than risking deactivation...


----------



## Shangsta

Marcobjj said:


> my last delivery today was at the Marriott on 900 w Olympic blvd. No street parking allowed after 3PM, paid parking was $10 to $15 flat. After about 10 minutes driving around looking for a spot I was able to find street parking 0.7miles away from the hotel. Got out of the car and tried to carry 3 heavy bags for about 200 feet before I gave up and marked as "unable to deliver". What's worse, my shift was already over and there's no way in hell I'm driving back to Sprouts in Pasadena during Rush hour to only take back packages, since I still had to commute 35 miles back to Santa Clarita. I'm now at home with the 3 packages in the trunk of my car, dunno what to do with them.


There is another driver on here who would bring them back the next day so not all hope is lost. It depends on the warehouse. At mine you would get deactivated.

Be smart next time, swallow the 10 bucks. In a job you sometimes make over 30 dollars an hour, its wisest to bite the bullet when you have days you are well below that


----------



## Myrney

I took the 330p shift thinking how bad could it be. 12 stops that went from Montebello to La Puente to West Covina to Covina to Baldwin Park. Almost three hours. I shoulda rolled the dice


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> I took the 330p shift thinking how bad could it be. 12 stops that went from Montebello to La Puente to West Covina to Covina to Baldwin Park. Almost three hours. I shoulda rolled the dice


Holy Moley. 3pm was 6 packages to South Gate for me. In and out in 45 mins


----------



## UTX1

Marcobjj said:


> I'm now at home with the 3 packages in the trunk of my car, dunno what to do with them.


I rather have a dead body in my trunk than leftover packages.
At least I can probably make up a good excuse for the dead body.

_"...I was on Wilshire and I left my trunk open, he must have crawled in there and died..."_


----------



## aeiou_-

UTX1 said:


> I rather have a dead body in my trunk than leftover packages.
> At least I can probably make up a good excuse for the dead body.
> 
> _"...I was on Wilshire and I left my trunk open, he must have crawled in there and died..."_


"Hmm.. He was alive when I put him in there."


----------



## RGV

UTX1 said:


> I rather have a dead body in my trunk than leftover packages.
> At least I can probably make up a good excuse for the dead body.
> 
> _"...I was on Wilshire and I left my trunk open, he must have crawled in there and died..."_


Yep, it's a much story worthy to tell your cellmates, instead of having 3 undelivered packages in trunk.


----------



## Marcobjj

Shangsta said:


> There is another driver on here who would bring them back the next day so not all hope is lost. It depends on the warehouse. At mine you would get deactivated.
> 
> Be smart next time, swallow the 10 bucks. In a job you sometimes make over 30 dollars an hour, its wisest to bite the bullet when you have days you are well below that


thanks, but it's not a warehouse it's Sprouts in Pasadena. I'm not sure if Amazon can return the Item to Sprouts after they bought? it is food too, not sure where they would store that. I'm debating whether to go there tonight and return it, or wait until I grab another shift.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Marcobjj said:


> thanks, but it's not a warehouse it's Sprouts in Pasadena. I'm not sure if Amazon can return the Item to Sprouts after they bought? it is food too, not sure where they would store that. I'm debating whether to go there tonight and return it, or wait until I grab another shift.


 Wow! You did EVERYTHING wrong! Sorry, need to hear the truth. If it was a food delivery you can bet you won't be working much longer. That's expected in 1 -2 hours!
First and foremost, if it was a hotel/motel....you're making a delivery, you park right up front to the entrance and if there is valet or attendant you make it clear you're delivering. If they don't let you in, which i've NEVER had happen, you go to service entrance. 
Anyone who pays for parking in this gig is crazy! 
Does UPS, Fedex, mail service pay for parking?? No need to answer. 
If you can't deliver or not willing, there are no if and's or but's, you are REQUIRED to return it to the warehouse!

How you haven't gotten a phone call is beyond me but like someone else said, the clock is ticking!

That other MOOK who made up the story of someone stopping by and picking up the package was FULL OF SHIT! 
Was bored and making up stories.

Have you tried to log into the app today? If not you may want too.....You may get a pass for the first time but honestly, problem solving is something you have to do on the fly with this gig every day.


----------



## aeiou_-

Marcobjj said:


> thanks, but it's not a warehouse it's Sprouts in Pasadena. I'm not sure if Amazon can return the Item to Sprouts after they bought? it is food too, not sure where they would store that. I'm debating whether to go there tonight and return it, or wait until I grab another shift.


I think the videos stated that you had to return to the store. Sorry, not trying to be a downer.


----------



## Marcobjj

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> First and foremost, if it was a hotel/motel....you're making a delivery, you park right up front to the entrance and if there is valet or attendant you make it clear you're delivering. If they don't let you in, which i've NEVER had happen, you go to service entrance.


The app does not show it is a hotel, it only shows address (iphone), which is imprecise and more often than not will drop you a block or two away from where you should go. So most of the time you don't know where you're going until you step out of the car and check numbers, or ask around, simple as that. Which is what I tried to do, but the nearest parking spot was simply too far. And Yes i can log into the app today.

edit: too add more to the confusion, both Marriott and Ritz Carlton are located in the same address. Upon googling the apartment number I've found out that it's actually a residence at the Ritz Carlton:

http://www.theagencyre.com/for-sale/900-w-olympic-blvd-44d-downtown-l/


----------



## Flexxx

Use Google maps


----------



## Marcobjj

aeiou_- said:


> I think the videos stated that you had to return to the store. Sorry, not trying to be a downer.


I will, just debating when


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Marcobjj said:


> I will, just debating when


 You can bet that order has been canceled!  I don't think people order food/groceries and expect them delivered in "few days"!
I use the same app as you, might not do prime but the navigation is the same. Finding the address is part of problem solving sometimes. When the address is a "floater" you have to drive around until you locate it, then figure out where you're parking. 
But that was only part of your problem, not dealing with how to return it is a whole other situation.

Better hope there aren't any "perishables" in there, you might get a nice smelly surprise when you open your trunk!


----------



## Marcobjj

UTX1 said:


> I rather have a dead body in my trunk than leftover packages.
> At least I can probably make up a good excuse for the dead body.
> 
> _"...I was on Wilshire and I left my trunk open, he must have crawled in there and died..."_


right? at least when you have a corpse in the car, you can always call Winston the Wolf.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Marcobjj said:


> right? at least when you have a corpse in the car, you can always call Winston the Wolf.


 Saw the "south beach girl" comment.....hopefully you deleted it because you figured out i'm a BOY! hahahahahaha....you don't seem that bright though?
Actually an old man. So, now that you know you can't take the kid gloves off! 

I have a feeling that arguing with you won't make much difference, you won't be doing this gig much longer.

Also know that we all deal with "urban" situations. What the **** do think Downtown miami isn't like LA? Maybe not on scale but might be worse for parking. As well as MANY parts of Miami. As well as Dallas, Seattle, Orlando, New York, Philly.......do I need to go on?


----------



## Marcobjj

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Better hope there aren't any "perishables" in there, you might get a nice smelly surprise when you open your trunk!


Any perishables such as meat would have not made it back to Pasadena fresh, considering they are using paper bags without any Thermic insulation for all groceries, they aren't safe for consumption after 2 hours of car AC temperature.


----------



## Marcobjj

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Saw the "south beach girl" comment.....hopefully you deleted it because you figured out i'm a BOY! hahahahahaha....you don't seem that bright though?
> Actually an old man. So, now that you know you can't take the kid gloves off!
> 
> I have a feeling that arguing with you won't make much difference, you won't be doing this gig much longer.
> 
> Also know that we all deal with "urban" situations. What the &%[email protected]!* do think Downtown miami isn't like LA? Maybe not on scale but might be worse for parking. As well as MANY parts of Miami. As well as Dallas, Seattle, Orlando, New York, Philly.......do I need to go on?


yeah I deleted cause I'm over it, don't wanna start a flame war over that shit lol


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Shangsta said:


> There is another driver on here who would bring them back the next day so not all hope is lost. It depends on the warehouse. At mine you would get deactivated.
> 
> Be smart next time, swallow the 10 bucks. In a job you sometimes make over 30 dollars an hour, its wisest to bite the bullet when you have days you are well below that


Dumb advice


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Marcobjj said:


> yeah I deleted cause I'm over it, don't wanna start a flame war over that shit lol


 It ain't a flame war dude! You're STILL sitting on you ASS with someone elses shit in your vehicle!!!?? Are you ****ing nuts???

If you worked for me I would dock you ****ing pay, and kick your ass out the door! Do you have any ****ing clue about customer service or have you never had a job before? 
California people!!! SHEEEEEZE......I think someone already said, how do you survive! WOW!


----------



## FlexDriver

jaywaynedubya said:


> Dumb advice


Not really, sometime you have to!


----------



## FlexDriver

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> It ain't a flame war dude! You're STILL sitting on you ASS with someone elses shit in your vehicle!!!?? Are you &%[email protected]!*ing nuts???
> 
> If you worked for me I would dock you &%[email protected]!*ing pay, and kick your ass out the door! Do you have any &%[email protected]!*ing clue about customer service or have you never had a job before?
> California people!!! SHEEEEEZE......I think someone already said, how do you survive! WOW!


Come on man , let go!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

FlexDriver said:


> Come on man , let go!


 I'm pretty much done now for sure. But it had to be said. 
Any other circumstance the shit in his trunk would be called "stolen property".

What if it was YOUR order or packages?

Sorry if I offended all you Californians.....you really don't ALL seem that dumb!


----------



## Marcobjj

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm pretty much done now for sure. But it had to be said.
> Any other circumstance the shit in his trunk would be called "stolen property".
> 
> What if it was YOUR order or packages?
> 
> Sorry if I offended all you Californians.....you really don't ALL seem that dumb!


Amazon laid off all of the progistics people in order to hire us, so that they could work around social security. No one gives a shit but go ahead and keep being a "dependable" expendable you fool, you are getting angry over economic crumbs. and go **** yourself.


----------



## aeiou_-

35 minutes, 6 packages, 4 to 1 destination.  Now what the hell am I going to do for 5 hours?


----------



## FlexDriver

Here u go! again???


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Marcobjj said:


> Amazon laid off all of the progistics people in order to hire us, so that they could work around social security. No one gives a shit but go ahead and keep being a "dependable" expendable you fool, you are getting angry over economic crumbs. and go &%[email protected]!* yourself.


 Oh....and you just insulted every single driver here who handles this job with integrity and competence!


----------



## Shangsta

jaywaynedubya said:


> Dumb advice


Your right buddy, 10 dollars is way too much money not to avoid getting deactivated.

You can make an argument for taking the stuff back to WH/base but if you take stuff home let me lecture you about dumb.


----------



## Shangsta

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Whoever sent the warning, feel free to remove me from the forum. If i'm attacked and called out there will SURELY be another response!
> 
> Plus you missed a few insults!
> BITE ME!


Calm down my friend. Its not that big of a deal, if what he did is that bad he will be deactivated for it. Just make your deliveries, dont worry about people who cut corners. Marjo seems willing to deal with the consequences and that is his choice.


----------



## aeiou_-

I would like to bring the temperature of this thread back to a cool, breezy, partly cloudy Los Angeles 70°, please.


----------



## Marcobjj

Shangsta said:


> Your right buddy, 10 dollars is way too much money not to avoid getting deactivated.
> 
> You can make an argument for taking the stuff back but I wouldnt risk it by taking it home.


I've done it before, had to pay to park it near the courthouse or park it on red and risk getting towed. I won't do it again though, especially since this can potentially happen several times a week. If paying for parking out of pocket or driving 1 hour past my paid shift to return orders is what it takes to keep the gig, then I don't want it. I don't see how that's any different from the "Ants" that people complain about it with Uber getting paid 70 cents a mile and undercutting everyone. Amazon support did not recommend that I paid for parking, they were going to contact costumer and ask if he could receive the groceries in the sidewalk. Too bad they almost never return calls, it's all a mess.


----------



## aeiou_-

Any "work related" expenses are deducted from your taxes anyways.. save the stub for record. What's the big deal?

In an emergency, $10-$20 bucks are worth saving yourself from a tow/fine.


----------



## Shangsta

Marcobjj said:


> I've done it before, had to pay to park it near the courthouse or park it on red and risk getting towed. I won't do it again though, especially since this can potentially happen several times a week. If paying for parking out of pocket or driving 1 hour past my paid shift to return orders is what it takes to keep the gig, then I don't want it. I don't see how that's any different from the "Ants" that people complain about it with Uber getting paid 70 cents a mile and undercutting everyone. Amazon support did not recommend that I paid for parking, they were going to contact costumer and ask if he could receive the groceries in the sidewalk. Too bad they almost never return calls, it's all a mess.


Fair enough, this gig isnt for everyone.

I specifically chose a warehouse ten mintutes further away because I knew I would not pay a dime for tolls or parking delivering in the suburbs.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

aeiou_- said:


> I would like to bring the temperature of this thread back to a cool, breezy, partly cloudy Los Angeles 70°, please.


 I'll take the hint! I'll stick with the east coast threads as they are more rough and tumble! More my speed. 


aeiou_- said:


> Any "work related" expenses are deducted from your taxes anyways.. save the stub for record. What's the big deal?
> 
> In an emergency, $10-$20 bucks are worth saving yourself from a tow/fine.


 I'll repeat....anyone who pays for parking is CRAZY! Undeliverable! And trust me....I HATE returning to the warehouse but refuse to put out money to make a delivery. Even marco just said support recommended to NOT pay for parking.

Yes, you most certainly can write off parking as an expense whether you do milage or actual costs.

Ok.....done before I get banned for not being all bright and sunny!


----------



## michaelb

aeiou_- said:


> 35 minutes, 6 packages, 4 to 1 destination.  Now what the hell am I going to do for 5 hours?


Must be nice I had 58 packages . Finished in 2 hrs total .


----------



## Shangsta

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'll repeat....anyone who pays for parking is CRAZY! Undeliverable!


I would do some cost analysis. 10 bucks for parking, no. Two bucks to avoid a 25 mile trip back to the warehouse I will pay the two bucks everytime.


----------



## FlexDriver

Marcobjj said:


> I've done it before, had to pay to park it near the courthouse or park it on red and risk getting towed. I won't do it again though, especially since this can potentially happen several times a week. If paying for parking out of pocket or driving 1 hour past my paid shift to return orders is what it takes to keep the gig, then I don't want it. I don't see how that's any different from the "Ants" that people complain about it with Uber getting paid 70 cents a mile and undercutting everyone. Amazon support did not recommend that I paid for parking, they were going to contact costumer and ask if he could receive the groceries in the sidewalk. Too bad they almost never return calls, it's all a mess.


You are NOT alone doing deliveries in downtown, you have to think outside the box to figure out how to park for a few minutes in DT. You can talk to fellow drivers as well as lot of us can help you in this forum including myself. But you have be respectful and *ask* for advice. If you have already decided that this gig is NOT for you than no one on this earth can help you!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> I would do some cost analysis. 10 bucks for parking, no. Two bucks to avoid a 25 mile trip back to the warehouse I will pay the two bucks everytime.


 Ok....have to respond to shangsta....I get that and as noted, I avoid returning to the warehouse at all costs! 
For me it's 99% of the time in the opposite direction and up to 20plus miles in one direction. 
A hotel/motel is EASY, right up to the front entrance. Valet's and doorman are working class just like us, be nice, show them the delivery and they will almost always let you park for a few minutes.


----------



## aeiou_-

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'll take the hint! I'll stick with the east coast threads as they are more rough and tumble! More my speed.
> 
> I'll repeat....anyone who pays for parking is CRAZY! Undeliverable! And trust me....I HATE returning to the warehouse but refuse to put out money to make a delivery. Even marco just said support recommended to NOT pay for parking.
> 
> Yes, you most certainly can write off parking as an expense whether you do milage or actual costs.
> 
> Ok.....done before I get banned for not being all bright and sunny!


This was not aimed at anyone in particular, but you do seem to be worked up about this. One thing is to express your preference and even give evidence why it is not the best way to deal with a particular situation, which you did effectively. I understand what you are saying. The trouble is that you went a step further to insult and call anyone who does not agree with you names. Yes, we all agree that dude should not have taken the packages home. And, paying for parking is for last resort/emergency situations. Like Shangsta said, driving back to the warehouse would be equally or more expensive at the end of the day.
For example, 10 miles to warehouse and then home wherever that maybe = $.54 x 10= $5.40.
$5.40+ trip home = about $10 or more, I'm sure.
The expense may be higher or lower, but at the end of the day, it's the same shit. You are arguing preference.

Edit:I'm pretty sure we are deadmiling way more than that.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

aeiou_- said:


> This was not aimed at anyone in particular, but you do seem to be worked up about this. One thing is to express your preference and even give evidence why it is not the best way to deal with a particular situation, which you did effectively. I understand what you are saying. The trouble is that you went a step further to insult and call anyone who does not agree with you names. Yes, we all agree that dude should not have taken the packages home. And, paying for parking is for last resort/emergency situations. Like Shangsta said, driving back to the warehouse would be equally or more expensive at the end of the day.
> For example, 10 miles to warehouse and then home wherever that maybe = $.54 x 10= $5.40.
> $5.40+ trip home = about $10 or more, I'm sure.
> The expense may be higher or lower, but at the end of the day, it's the same shit. You are arguing preference.
> 
> Edit:I'm pretty sure we are deadmiling way more than that.


 Oy....i've been doing this long enough to know the math equations! 3000 plus packages delivered, 2 missing package emails. I know what i'm doing. 
An idiot can do this job as it ain't rocket surgery!
I only insulted one person, and maybe all Californians....one state out of 50, i'm good with that! 

Marco is the one who insulted every driver who manages to be competent and considerate to the customer and not a theif. 
I could give a shit about Amazon. Obviously you've folks have never read any of my previous posts!

I gotta' get the **** outta here before the temperature goes back up!


----------



## aeiou_-

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Oy....i've been doing this long enough to know the math equations! 3000 plus packages delivered, 2 missing package emails. I know what i'm doing.
> An idiot can do this job as it ain't rocket surgery!
> I only insulted one person, and maybe all Californians....one state out of 50, i'm good with that!
> 
> Marco is the one who insulted every driver who manages to be competent and considerate to the customer and not a theif.
> I could give a shit about Amazon. Obviously you've folks have never read any of my previous posts!
> 
> I gotta' get the &%[email protected]!* outta here before the temperature goes back up!


Like I said, my comment was not personally aimed at you.. but you took it that way. No one is saying that you don't know what you're doing. I was just talking options and weighing out the differences. Suck on an ice cube, dood.


----------



## Flexxx

aeiou_- said:


> 35 minutes, 6 packages, 4 to 1 destination.  Now what the hell am I going to do for 5 hours?


Was this for the 10:30?

63 packages 2:20

Some of you guys have this arrival strategy down


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Was this for the 10:30?
> 
> 63 packages 2:20
> 
> Some of you guys have this arrival strategy down


11.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> 35 minutes, 6 packages, 4 to 1 destination.  Now what the hell am I going to do for 5 hours?


Jelly!! 10:30 or 11?

Nvm just saw it was 11. I was there at 11 and got 28 packages and thought i was lucky. Did you come in super late?


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> Jelly!! 10:30 or 11?
> 
> Nvm just saw it was 11. I was there at 11 and got 28 packages and thought i was lucky. Did you come in super late?


2nd to last. I'm usually early.


----------



## RGV

5 blocks, and more than 150 packages later; without a hitch.


----------



## aeiou_-

Customer expectation report: 2 packages missing.. I had a lot of apartments that asked to leave outside door this week. I'm going to start returning them to the warehouse when people aren't home. This is wack.


----------



## aeiou_-

RGV said:


> 5 blocks, and more than 150 packages later; without a hitch.


Are the summary totals cumalitive or strictly week for that week?


----------



## RGV

aeiou_- said:


> Are the summary totals cumalitive or strictly week for that week?


It was cumulative (3 weeks). 5 blocks for a week!! that's impossible for me, I still have school to catch up and some other activities.


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> Customer expectation report: 2 packages missing.. I had a lot of apartments that asked to leave outside door this week. I'm going to start returning them to the warehouse when people aren't home. This is wack.


How are they in LA about you guys hitting up leasing offices?


----------



## RGV

Shangsta said:


> How are they in LA about you guys hitting up leasing offices?


Not all leasing office is staffed all day, mostly "be back at [hour]" or they wont accept packages of tenants.



aeiou_- said:


> Customer expectation report: 2 packages missing.. I had a lot of apartments that asked to leave outside door this week. I'm going to start returning them to the warehouse when people aren't home. This is wack.


It suck. I always try to deliver cuz warehouse it opposite direction of home and school. Funny thing is, yesterday, I delivered packages to an apt and customer left a note on apps that "hide it somewhere TY", I left it under a carpet (result a huge bump LOL). It good that it's still there when customer returned.


----------



## Flexxx

Have asked four times in Lakewood/Cerritos and so far I'm 2/4. At one building I was told they've had people just drop off packages without even asking.


----------



## aeiou_-

Shangsta said:


> How are they in LA about you guys hitting up leasing offices?


Some of these apartments didnt have offices. Also, the ones that did were closed...

turns out I forgot to accept my 5pm block. I wsited here and I'm not on the list and I can't check in. Waste of a day, now some traffic to get home. it seems that even the block buster has his day.


----------



## Marcobjj

aeiou_- said:


> 35 minutes, 6 packages, 4 to 1 destination.  Now what the hell am I going to do for 5 hours?


are you dot com? With Prime Now I will keep going back to the warehouse for the next 2 hour block. For example when I finish my 8AM block I'll make sure to return before 10am so they can assign me more packages, and so forth. If I can't make it before the next block start they use me for hourly deliveries.


----------



## jade88

Marcobjj said:


> are you com? With Prime Now I will keep going back to the warehouse for the next 2 hour block. For example when I finish my 8AM block I'll make sure to return before 10am so they can assign me more packages, and so forth. If I can't make it before the next block start they use me for hourly deliveries.


Nice. And you get to pick up another shift that way? Are you North LA? I just joined that warehouse.

Btw, what ended up happening?


----------



## Shangsta

In the words of another famous Californian. Cant we all just get along?


----------



## Marcobjj

jade88 said:


> Nice. And you get to pick up another shift that way? Are you North LA? I just joined that warehouse.
> 
> Btw, what ended up happening?


At the Prime Now warehouses they assign packages in 2 hour windows. So there's 8AM window, then 10Am, then 12-2-4-8-10PM. Just make sure you arrive a few minutes before that, if you are not able to they will put you on stand by for hourly deliveries that pop up until the next 2 hour window begins. If you are scheduled for a simple 2 hour block then you don't have to return. Yes I'm in north LA.


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> 35 minutes, 6 packages, 4 to 1 destination.  Now what the hell am I going to do for 5 hours?


braggart


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> Some of these apartments didnt have offices. Also, the ones that did were closed...
> 
> turns out I forgot to accept my 5pm block. I wsited here and I'm not on the list and I can't check in. Waste of a day, now some traffic to get home. it seems that even the block buster has his day.


I wondered why you never pulled up this evening. I had nine deliveries in El Monte, Temple City and San Gabriel (aka HOME). Knocked it out with traffic in 1 hour 15 min. Oh and I was home.


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> braggart


it's okay, I got beat by the game today.


----------



## Myrney

Hey Commerce, had to forfeit my 11am due to family stuff. I think it's still up!


----------



## Alex88115

couple questions, if anyone would be so kind as to inform me.

1. What's the method for delivering a bunch of packages quickly, and then chilling the rest of the time? Doesn't the app know when you've delivered? Won't they send you back to the warehouse for more packages? You need the delivery instructions to know where/how to deliver right?

2. Where do you go when you chill after making all the quick deliveries? Home? Stay in the warehouse area?

3. Anyone know the furthest hot wheels waiting area for the Santa Monica location? I've heard of Beverly/Fairfax? Anyone know?

4. Can you work more than 40 hrs per week?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Shangsta

Alex88115 said:


> 1. What's the method for delivering a bunch of packages quickly, and then chilling the rest of the time? Doesn't the app know when you've delivered? Won't they send you back to the warehouse for more packages? You need the delivery instructions to know where/how to deliver right?


If you are logistics you arent done at a certain time, you are done when you finish delivering. No penalty in finishing early, you can Uber, go home, do as you please.

Prime Now, you come back for more deliveres unless your shift is almost over or you want to go home for the day.

40 hours is the limit to my knowledge


----------



## Alex88115

Shangsta said:


> If you are logistics you arent done at a certain time, you are done when you finish delivering. No penalty in finishing early, you can Uber, go home, do as you please.
> 
> Prime Now, you come back for more deliveres unless your shift is almost over or you want to go home for the day.
> 
> 40 hours is the limit to my knowledge


thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## michaelb

A tip for gated communities. Try and press I've arrived button to see if the customer put the gate code. If there is none look at the itinerary map and see if there's other packages in the same one and see if that customer had put the code in the notes. Sometimes the I've arrived button doesn't show so press the ? and see if you can choose if the GPS is messed up option. If all fails try and call the customer ofc. Most of the time since it's early in the day I just wait a bit before another car opens the gate for me. Just this tip kills a lot of time instead of waiting around.


----------



## Shangsta

michaelb said:


> A tip for gated communities. Try and press I've arrived button to see if the customer put the gate code. If there is none look at the itinerary map and see if there's other packages in the same one and see if that customer had put the code in the notes. Sometimes the I've arrived button doesn't show so press the ? and see if you can choose if the GPS is messed up option. If all fails try and call the customer ofc. Most of the time since it's early in the day I just wait a bit before another car opens the gate for me. Just this tip kills a lot of time instead of waiting around.


Yup, good tips it bothers me how few people put gate codes in the app. Like do they really just expect you to deliver via drone?

I will always opt to wait for another car. I have never waited more than two minutes and it beats going back to the warehouse.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Good luck today on the 11:30-2:30 block. 4 boxes, 3 stops but a little spread out. Got back home at 1:25.


----------



## mr.white

Hello everyone . I've been doing flex for a couple days and everything has been smooth . Today I was scheduled 2 blocks one at 11am and the other is 5pm. I did the 11am but now the 5pm has disappeared from my app. I've emailed support and no answer. should I go to the warehouse in commerce or in your experience do they cancel blocks? thanks for the help


----------



## Flexxx

Are you sure you had the 5 pm block? Maybe aeiou also had his block cancelled yesterday.

If you're not scheduled they're just going to turn you away.


----------



## mr.white

Thanks Flexxx. It showed after I did the 11am block. then when I logged on a while ago it did not show.


----------



## Myrney

mr.white said:


> Thanks Flexxx. It showed after I did the 11am block. then when I logged on a while ago it did not show.


I would logout or restart your phone . If it still doesn't show, maybe it's not there. However that's super odd


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Do payments usually hit your guys' accounts on Wednesday? I'm supposed to get my first paycheck (did my first block last week), but haven't gotten anything deposited yet. I have Chase bank. Worried I might've input my bank info wrong or something.


----------



## raiders44

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Do payments usually hit your guys' accounts on Wednesday? I'm supposed to get my first paycheck (did my first block last week), but haven't gotten anything deposited yet. I have Chase bank. Worried I might've input my bank info wrong or something.


Payment usually goes through tomorrow.


----------



## Myrney

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Do payments usually hit your guys' accounts on Wednesday? I'm supposed to get my first paycheck (did my first block last week), but haven't gotten anything deposited yet. I have Chase bank. Worried I might've input my bank info wrong or something.


Tomorrow bud!


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Are you sure you had the 5 pm block? Maybe aeiou also had his block cancelled yesterday.
> 
> If you're not scheduled they're just going to turn you away.


Did you work ?


----------



## sweatypawz

Woohoo thought i was ****ed with 13 packages for my 5pm but finished in an hr.


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> Did you work ?


? Mr. White or me?


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> ? Mr. White or me?


Sorry, replied to wrong post . Eeek


----------



## Bobonyx

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Do payments usually hit your guys' accounts on Wednesday? I'm supposed to get my first paycheck (did my first block last week), but haven't gotten anything deposited yet. I have Chase bank. Worried I might've input my bank info wrong or something.


I have Chase as well, u will get it tomorrow =D


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

michaelb said:


> A tip for gated communities. Try and press I've arrived button to see if the customer put the gate code. If there is none look at the itinerary map and see if there's other packages in the same one and see if that customer had put the code in the notes. Sometimes the I've arrived button doesn't show so press the ? and see if you can choose if the GPS is messed up option.


Ot....just use the 'current stop' menu option. No need to deal with the GPS silliness.


----------



## Shangsta

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Do payments usually hit your guys' accounts on Wednesday? I'm supposed to get my first paycheck (did my first block last week), but haven't gotten anything deposited yet. I have Chase bank. Worried I might've input my bank info wrong or something.


Amazon finalizes payment on Wednesday and it post on Thursday


----------



## Myrney

Dozing off. But need to pick up shifts . *yawn*


----------



## Myrney

Was in the midst of grabbing a second block and it was GONE . Dude. Guess I'll be looking for the forfeit now


----------



## michaelb

For commerce are the 5/6 blocks second attempts or they fresh like the morning blocks?


----------



## Myrney

They are definitely less packages is my experience , but sometimes they can be more spread out. And then there's rush hour traffic to contend with. But I think they're super chill


----------



## Flexxx

Why do the 5:30 and 6 blocks go before the 5? Is the load lighter? Deliveries closer to Commerce?

Thought about grabbing my first evening block but I was too slow...


Edit: or just less of them I guess


----------



## RGV

Dang it, I missed the 10pm drop.


----------



## raiders44

Flexxx said:


> Why do the 5:30 and 6 blocks go before the 5? Is the load lighter? Deliveries closer to Commerce?
> 
> Thought about grabbing my first evening block but I was too slow...


I'm assuming less packages.

The time change this weekend is going to suck for the evening blocks. It's going to get dark around 5:30pm-6pm.


----------



## UTX1

RGV said:


> Dang it, I missed the 10pm drop.


My dead guy in the trunk even picked up a block.
After a few days of doing this, he's almost as fast as me now.


----------



## jester121

UTX1 said:


> My dead guy in the trunk even picked up a block.
> After a few days of doing this, he's almost as fast as me now.


Probably gets more tips too.


----------



## aeiou_-

mr.white said:


> Hello everyone . I've been doing flex for a couple days and everything has been smooth . Today I was scheduled 2 blocks one at 11am and the other is 5pm. I did the 11am but now the 5pm has disappeared from my app. I've emailed support and no answer. should I go to the warehouse in commerce or in your experience do they cancel blocks? thanks for the help


DUDE, I thought I was crazy but I swear the same thing happened to me on Tuesday. I waited for the 5p.m. and I couldn't check in. Maybe they remove the block automatically if you get close to going over 40 hours?


----------



## RGV

jester121 said:


> Probably gets more tips too.


With less packages.


----------



## WMUber

LA Cabbie , who complained about the quality of drivers: https://uberpeople.net/threads/los-angeles.107150/page-45#post-1654164

is now bragging about about flex on another thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/dont-hate-appreciate.115682/

In essence, he is recruiting drivers without getting a referral fee.


----------



## sweatypawz

WMUber said:


> LA Cabbie , who complained about the quality of drivers: https://uberpeople.net/threads/los-angeles.107150/page-45#post-1654164
> 
> is now bragging about about flex on another thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/dont-hate-appreciate.115682/
> 
> In essence, he is recruiting drivers without getting a referral fee.


I feel like this gig is gonna dry up after January. That's why I haven't been telling anyone anything about it. Gotta get it while the goings good. Smh some people are going to see the blocks start to dry up and wonder why .


----------



## Retrojka

RGV said:


> Dang it, I missed the 10pm drop.


Ive heard that at 10pm new blocks open up. i guess its true


----------



## WMUber

sweatypawz said:


> I feel like this gig is gonna dry up after January. That's why I haven't been telling anyone anything about it. Gotta get it while the goings good. Smh some people are going to see the blocks start to dry up and wonder why .


Exactly. Amazon has a history of awarding "Points" for actions they do not like (Forfeiting Blocks, Late Deliveries, etc). Collect too many points and you are deactivated or simply not assigned any blocks.

After Gift Card Season ends (mid-January), all that will remain are food orders. Only the most tenured and behaved will get Blocks. Instead of Uber ants, we will have too many drivers chasing too few blocks. I would rather we have a shortage of drivers during the Holidays that may result in a temporary pay increase than have too many drivers and no Blocks available in January.


----------



## sweatypawz

WMUber said:


> Exactly. Amazon has a history of awarding "Points" for actions they do not like (Forfeiting Blocks, Late Deliveries, etc). Collect too many points and you are deactivated or simply not assigned any blocks.
> 
> After Gift Card Season ends (mid-January), all that will remain are food orders. Only the most tenured and behaved will get Blocks. Instead of Uber ants, we will have too many drivers chasing too few blocks. I would rather we have a shortage of drivers during the Holidays that may result in a temporary pay increase than have too many drivers and no Blocks available in January.


We have seen this time and time again. Wasn't it nice 2 years ago that you could make 1.5k a week with uber without even trying? Then everyone and their mom referred everyone they knew, now we have to hustle to even crack 1k a week. These independent contractor jobs are good until all the ants come and they always do.


----------



## jester121

One difference may be that Amazon doesn't have a free-for-all sign up process, they apparently manage a queue and they trickle in fresh meat as conditions warrant. As driver numbers dwindle due to bad behavior or attrition, they can control how many ants they release into the picnic grounds. Downside is they are completely in control of the supply side of the equation, so as long as there is a queue of drivers, they can easily pack blocks full and suppress pay rates.

I'm not saying I'd rely on Amazon for my livelihood, but I think it has potential to be a better side gig than Ubering for sure.


----------



## aeiou_-

Speaking of ants, I'm considering starting a colony.


----------



## Shangsta

jester121 said:


> One difference may be that Amazon doesn't have a free-for-all sign up process, they apparently manage a queue and they trickle in fresh meat as conditions warrant. As driver numbers dwindle due to bad behavior or attrition, they can control how many ants they release into the picnic grounds. Downside is they are completely in control of the supply side of the equation, so as long as there is a queue of drivers, they can easily pack blocks full and suppress pay rates.
> 
> I'm not saying I'd rely on Amazon for my livelihood, but I think it has potential to be a better side gig than Ubering for sure.


You hit the nail on the head. Additionally driving Flex right now is easy. Loads are really light. Lots of drivers. Lets see how many drivers stick around during the holidays when load sizes increase.


----------



## aeiou_-

Shangsta said:


> You hit the nail on the head. Additionally driving Flex right now is easy. Loads are really light. Lots of drivers. Lets see how many drivers stick around during the holidays when load sizes increase.


Will it be a significant increase? Currentry, loads are about 35 average to 45.


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> Will it be a significant increase? Currentry, loads are about 35 average to 45.


You guys are pretty close to filling your cars. Last month I couldnt even fill my backseat, that will change.


----------



## Flexxx

Shangsta said:


> You hit the nail on the head. Additionally driving Flex right now is easy. Loads are really light. Lots of drivers. Lets see how many drivers stick around during the holidays when load sizes increase.


I think we're capped at 70 packages which isn't too bad. Besides, the increase will probably just be multiple packages to the same address.


----------



## RGV

Flexxx said:


> I think we're capped at 70 packages which isn't too bad. Besides, the increase will probably just be multiple packages to the same address.


Perhaps, it's good time to try-out cart/dolly.


----------



## Shangsta

Flexxx said:


> I think we're capped at 70 packages which isn't too bad. Besides, the increase will probably just be multiple packages to the same address.


There are people getting 4 hour blocks of 20 packages. Thats what I am talking about not lasting


----------



## Flexxx

Shangsta said:


> There are people getting 4 hour blocks of 20 packages. Thats what I am talking about not lasting


4 hour blocks are very rare at Commerce.


----------



## Flexxx

RGV said:


> Perhaps, it's good time to try-out cart/dolly.


Heh, I'll probably throw the Amazon Fresh tote bag in the trunk. Could have used it today


----------



## jester121

I've maintained that Amazon is likely doing some very close tracking of how long each block takes to finish, as compared to the area, number of stops, number of boxes, neighborhood demographics, etc. They've never been afraid to throw wheelbarrows full of money around to solve problems, but they aren't going to keep paying people for 4 hours of work if it only takes them 90 minutes. That's just silly and wasteful.

It can be more boxes, more driving, or shorter blocks... or a combination of the above.


----------



## FlexDriver

jester121 said:


> I've maintained that Amazon is likely doing some very close tracking of how long each block takes to finish, as compared to the area, number of stops, number of boxes, neighborhood demographics, etc. They've never been afraid to throw wheelbarrows full of money around to solve problems, but they aren't going to keep paying people for 4 hours of work if it only takes them 90 minutes. That's just silly and wasteful.
> 
> It can be more boxes, more driving, or shorter blocks... or a combination of the above.


In my opinion it will eventually be per stop or per piece payment this is the only way it will be cost effective for them. Look at the other crowd-sourcing, ride-sharing and courier service, all are designed to be profitable for the people. Amazon makes most of their delivery money from Prime Membership which is $100/yr or 11/month. After a few orders from a customer Amazon has to spread out the cost to other members who are not ordering that often. Amazon wants to/wish to get rid of UPS and FedEx because of their high delivery cost, which is no way possible in this current framework.


----------



## michaelb

Been getting a lot of packages the past two days. 58 couple days ago and then 55 today.


----------



## Shangsta

Flexxx said:


> 4 hour blocks are very rare at Commerce.


True but I imagine those blocks will have more packages too.


----------



## Young ST

FlexDriver said:


> In my opinion it will eventually be per stop or per piece payment this is the only way it will be cost effective for them. Look at the other crowd-sourcing, ride-sharing and courier service, all are designed to be profitable for the people. Amazon makes most of their delivery money from Prime Membership which is $100/yr or 11/month. After a few orders from a customer Amazon has to spread out the cost to other members who are not ordering that often. Amazon wants to/wish to get rid of UPS and FedEx because of their high delivery cost, which is no way possible in this current framework.


then I would just pull up in a big van and take 500 packages and hire my friends to do it for half the price....


----------



## FlexDriver

Young ST said:


> then I would just pull up in a big van and take 500 packages and hire my friends to do it for half the price....


Q1 Why Amazon going to give you 500 package, is there no one else who is ready to work for Amazon?
Q2 Why are your friends going to work on half wages?
Q3 Are all your friends also go with you in middle school and their parents still supporting them and they do not have to pay bills?

I have said before you don't have to prove .......................................... still want to know click below
amazon prime flex delivery


----------



## aeiou_-

FlexDriver said:


> In my opinion it will eventually be per stop or per piece payment this is the only way it will be cost effective for them. Look at the other crowd-sourcing, ride-sharing and courier service, all are designed to be profitable for the people. Amazon makes most of their delivery money from Prime Membership which is $100/yr or 11/month. After a few orders from a customer Amazon has to spread out the cost to other members who are not ordering that often. Amazon wants to/wish to get rid of UPS and FedEx because of their high delivery cost, which is no way possible in this current framework.


I don't think I would be okay getting paid by delivery. They save money on gas, maintenance, insurance, paying fedex/ups for weight and volume. $54-$72 is nothing to them.

We'll just have to wait and see how the lady warehouse czar enforces our package limits in the upcoming months. She was surprised to see my rack only had 29 packages, but the other dude waved me through. Nice guy.

Edit:Also, seeing as we are IC, they can not enforce that we work for the full amount of time.


----------



## FlexDriver

aeiou_- said:


> I don't think I would be okay getting paid by delivery. They save money on gas, maintenance, insurance, paying fedex/ups for weight and volume. $54-$72 is nothing to them.
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see how the lady warehouse czar enforces our package limits in the upcoming months. She was surprised to see my rack only had 29 packages, but the other dude waved me through. Nice guy.
> 
> Edit:Also, seeing as we are IC, they can not enforce that we work for the full amount of time.


I am happy you bring that example, that also reinforce my idea of cost effectiveness, this "few and lot" game makes the whole practice unfavorable for the company. They can control by per piece or per stop system which is already in practice for "White Van" as they are paid by per stop.

Answer to Edit: Yes they cannot make you work by hour that is why "Block" term is used hahah


----------



## aeiou_-

FlexDriver said:


> I am happy you bring that example, that also reinforce my idea of cost effectiveness, this "few and lot" game makes the whole practice unfavorable for the company. They can control by per piece or per stop system which is already in practice for "White Van" as they are paid by per stop.


I talked to one of the van guys, they get paid hourly. I believe the are subcontracted through amazon. Scoobies then hires people and pays them a wage, probably less than 18.

I suppose what I am saying I that, I agree, it will save them money but I don't think people will be up for that pay.


----------



## FlexDriver

aeiou_- said:


> I talked to one of the van guys, they get paid hourly. I believe the are subcontracted through amazon. Scoobies then hires people and pays them a wage, probably less than 18.
> 
> I suppose what I am saying I that, I agree, it will save them money but I don't think people will be up for that pay.


You are correct "he/she" is paid by hour as he/she is the employee of the actual contractor who have the contract from Amazon to provide service by per stop basis. The contractor have to bid to get the contract.


----------



## aeiou_-

FlexDriver said:


> You are correct "he/she" is paid by hour as he/she is the employee of the actual contractor who have the contract from Amazon to provide service by per stop basis. The contractor have to bid to get the contract.


Also, what would be a "fair" per delivery rate? at the day, it'd be the same or slightly more/less. Not worth the trouble of unsatisfied IC's for a couple dollars.. but then again, we are living in a world with uber!


----------



## FlexDriver

aeiou_- said:


> Also, what would be a "fair" per delivery rate? at the day, it'd be the same or slightly more/less. Not worth the trouble of unsatisfied IC's for a couple dollars.. but then again, we are living in a world with uber!


I cannot recall but I read somewhere that $3 per stop is the market rate for contractors. I hope they don't consider whole apartment building as one stop LOL!
So if you have 60 Packs and 60 stops to make in 5 hours
$180 - $20(gas) - $20(Insurance, Maint etc) = $140/5hr = $28/hr its just ballpark estimates, I think its not bad at all


----------



## Flexxx

aeiou_- said:


> We'll just have to wait and see how the lady warehouse czar enforces our package limits in the upcoming months. She was surprised to see my rack only had 29 packages, but the other dude waved me through. Nice guy.


The one that goes around screaming? 
She's alright just a little bit on edge since people keep leaving bins behind.


----------



## aeiou_-

FlexDriver said:


> I cannot recall but I read somewhere that $3 per stop is the market rate for contractors. I hope they don't consider whole apartment building as one stop LOL!
> So if you have 60 Packs and 60 stops to make in 5 hours
> $180 - $20(gas) - $20(Insurance, Maint etc) = $140/5hr = $28/hr its just ballpark estimates, I think its not bad at all


They currently pay us less than that though. They can easily just give us 60 packages and pay us the same. I've delivered 53 packages before, close enough. :/


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> The one that goes around screaming?
> She's alright just a little bit on edge since people keep leaving bins behind.


haha.. that's the one. I understand, but I'm one of the good ones.  I think.. maybe she knows something I don't.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> haha.. that's the one. I understand, but I'm one of the good ones.  I think.. maybe she knows something I don't.


She smiled at me today and it freaked me out.


----------



## Flexxx

sweatypawz said:


> She smiled at me today and it freaked me out.


She probably read the Crazy Flex Drivers thread


----------



## Flexxx

aeiou_- said:


> haha.. that's the one. I understand, but I'm one of the good ones.  I think.. maybe she knows something I don't.


It's all those packages you keep stealing


----------



## RGV

Flexxx said:


> She probably read the Crazy Flex Drivers thread


Now I wonder, does Amazon Flex PR team reading this forum?


----------



## iyengar

I hate when Customer who dont give entry code for gated apartments. Its alot worse when there is no key pad on some gates, you have to have a gate opener. I think I will mark them un deliverable from now on.


----------



## Flexxx

iyengar said:


> I hate when Customer who dont give entry code for gated apartments. Its alot worse when there is no key pad on some gates, you have to have a gate opener. I think I will mark them un deliverable from now on.


It's not always their fault. Few days ago I ran into this problem and when I called the customer he asked me why Amazon was doing deliveries for eBay. I just told him I didn't know but obviously this was someone drop shipping.


----------



## Flexxx

RGV said:


> Now I wonder, does Amazon Flex PR team reading this forum?


They probably get more feedback here than from their app/emails.


----------



## jester121

FlexDriver said:


> I cannot recall but I read somewhere that $3 per stop is the market rate for contractors. I hope they don't consider whole apartment building as one stop LOL!
> So if you have 60 Packs and 60 stops to make in 5 hours
> $180 - $20(gas) - $20(Insurance, Maint etc) = $140/5hr = $28/hr its just ballpark estimates, I think its not bad at all


$2.50-$3 was the piece rate I heard as well, with the employee drivers making around $13/hr. I forget which metro market that was for though....

I expect margins are pretty tight for the white van owner/contractor; figure higher than normal vehicle expenses (because the drivers will beat the piss out of the company truck, moreso than we would our personal vehicle). Plus worker's comp/unemployment, some heavy-duty liability insurance, employer FICA, and all the other regulatory nonsense that small business owners have to deal with.


----------



## ubergordo

jester121 said:


> $2.50-$3 was the piece rate I heard as well, with the employee drivers making around $13/hr. I forget which metro market that was for though....
> 
> I expect margins are pretty tight for the white van owner/contractor; figure higher than normal vehicle expenses (because the drivers will beat the piss out of the company truck, moreso than we would our personal vehicle). Plus worker's comp/unemployment, some heavy-duty liability insurance, employer FICA, and all the other regulatory nonsense that small business owners have to deal with.


I have a friend that works for OnTrack (amazon's big white van contractor) $2 or $3 per package is what the OnTrack gets but the actual deiver (Subcontractor) my friend told me he only gets $1 per stop.
He told me he works up to 10 hours a day and he delivers between 250 300 packages from ligh to very heavy stuff...


----------



## FlexDriver

RGV said:


> Now I wonder, does Amazon Flex PR team reading this forum?


Amazon Flex Support team cannot read and write they are so dependent on generic response system! If you ask for help of "East" they will send a generic one for helping "West", I am NOT exaggerating it happened today with me.


----------



## Shangsta

iyengar said:


> I hate when Customer who dont give entry code for gated apartments. Its alot worse when there is no key pad on some gates, you have to have a gate opener. I think I will mark them un deliverable from now on.


Worst case call, easy thing is to wait for another car and just follow them in. You have to be close enough to the pin to mark them undeliverable


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> She probably read the Crazy Flex Drivers thread


As long as you guys don't call me by my real name (aeiou_-) at the warehouse, we are good.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

iyengar said:


> I hate when Customer who dont give entry code for gated apartments. Its alot worse when there is no key pad on some gates, you have to have a gate opener. I think I will mark them un deliverable from now on.


To be fair, in some places it's actually in their contracts they signed that they aren't allowed to give out gate codes. As for the clicker ones....well obviously that's on whoever decided that. 
Still, I've never once had to reject a package because I couldn't get in SOMEHOW, though this does take awhile now and again.


----------



## Chargr

Do I need to return the frozen bag? Or can I return it the next time I go?


----------



## WMUber

Chargr said:


> Do I need to return the frozen bag? Or can I return it the next time I go?


Keep it. You are supposed to have insulated bags in the car for restaurant deliveries.


----------



## FlexDriver

WMUber said:


> Keep it. You are supposed to have insulated bags in the car for restaurant deliveries.


*Wrong advice!* ask your WH staff about the policy some WH are very strict if you do not return bags same day or next day at most you will be in trouble!


----------



## WMUber

FlexDriver said:


> *Wrong advice!* ask your WH staff about the policy some WH are very strict if you do not return bags same day or next day at most you will be in trouble!


Then let me rephrase...

If you are working a UCA warehouse, you need to have an insulated bag for restaurant deliveries. This is a food safety issue and is covered in one of the 19 training videos.

When I inquired at the Santa Monica warehouse about obtaining the bag, I was told to grab a couple from the shelf or simply keep a couple of bags from a delivery.


----------



## FlexDriver

WMUber said:


> Then let me rephrase...
> 
> If you are working a UCA warehouse, you need to have an insulated bag for restaurant deliveries. This is a food safety issue and is covered in one of the 19 training videos.
> 
> When I inquired at the Santa Monica warehouse about obtaining the bag, I was told to grab a couple from the shelf or simply keep a couple of bags from a delivery.


That is why I said *"some WH" *not all. Our is different what you have said
Our supervisor says that we have lots of drivers and most of them do not work everyday, if every one keeps the bags in their car where I am going to get the bags for first timers. Does that make sense now?


----------



## WMUber

FlexDriver said:


> That is why I said *"some WH" *not all. Our is different what you have said
> Our supervisor says that we have lots of drivers and most of them do not work everyday, if every one keeps the bags in their car where I am going to get the bags for first timers. Does that make sense now?


Is your warehouse a UCA (PrimeNow)? If so, you are required by Amazon to have an insulated bag for restaurant deliveries. If a UCA supervisor is saying "No", then email support.

I do not see a logistics warehouse needing insulated bags, but then you never know...


----------



## RGV

3 hours block, 58 packages, many were boxes: big boxes; it happened twice today that 4~5 big boxes for 1 address-- at least one homeowner were grateful to see me. An interesting thing is that for the first time, my warehouse staff asked for how many packages did we scan, they asked all drivers as they completed the scanning? Weird. Seemed like Amazon is testing something. How is everyone doing?


----------



## mr.white

I had a 3 hour block. 35 packages to 27 stops. I did 2 stops of 3 packages and 1 of 2. Santa fe springs. my block started at 10


----------



## sweatypawz

RGV said:


> 3 hours block, 58 packages, many were boxes: big boxes; it happened twice today that 4~5 big boxes for 1 address-- at least one homeowner were grateful to see me. An interesting thing is that for the first time, my warehouse staff asked for how many packages did we scan, they asked all drivers as they completed the scanning? Weird. Seemed like Amazon is testing something. How is everyone doing?


They're trying to make sure that the amount you scanned is the same as the paper so they know you took everything. Accountability of all packages.


----------



## jester121

FlexDriver said:


> Our supervisor says that we have lots of drivers and most of them do not work everyday, if every one keeps the bags in their car where I am going to get the bags for first timers.


I know this one.... let me think a sec....

"Order more bags."

???


----------



## jade88

Hey Prime Now people. Hot Wheels, package delivery or Sprouts, which ones do you like doing?


----------



## Myrney

mr.white said:


> I had a 3 hour block. 35 packages to 27 stops. I did 2 stops of 3 packages and 1 of 2. Santa fe springs. my block started at 10


Dude, I had 45 stops today ! ! ! 10am Commerce in Santa Federal Springs . Crazy . Had to take two days off and came back to a double rack


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> Dude, I had 45 stops today ! ! ! 10am Commerce in Santa Federal Springs . Crazy . Had to take two days off and came back to a double rack


Did you come in early or late?

Had Lakewood again. Got in a little after 9:45


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Weird my assigned block no longer appears, anyone have that happen ?


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Did you come in early or late?
> 
> Had Lakewood again. Got in a little after 9:45


I was the VW; second or third on the left. I think it was more difficult because I had not worked Santa Fe Springs before. The houses were set back a little and I had a couple businesses in strip malls. Ugh. Those are worse than apartments sometimes.


----------



## Myrney

jaywaynedubya said:


> Weird my assigned block no longer appears, anyone have that happen ?


This might be a thing aeiou... had this happen.


----------



## Myrney

RGV said:


> 3 hours block, 58 packages, many were boxes: big boxes; it happened twice today that 4~5 big boxes for 1 address-- at least one homeowner were grateful to see me. An interesting thing is that for the first time, my warehouse staff asked for how many packages did we scan, they asked all drivers as they completed the scanning? Weird. Seemed like Amazon is testing something. How is everyone doing?


They should be asking. Too many people leave crap behind.


----------



## Shangsta

RGV said:


> An interesting thing is that for the first time, my warehouse staff asked for how many packages did we scan,


They have always done this at my warehouse. They are making sure the number of packages you took match the number they gave you. They started doing this at mine when people drove off after leaving half of their packages.


----------



## Retrojka

My evening block today is $57 for 3 hrs instead of the usual $60 for 3 hrs. Is this the beginning of the end?


----------



## sweatypawz

Retrojka said:


> My evening block today is $57 for 3 hrs instead of the usual $60 for 3 hrs. Is this the beginning of the end?


Still $19 an hr? $60 was just a temporary pay increase. They sent an email about that.


----------



## Nubiwon

Anyone get any blocks assigned for next week? Second week in a row getting nothing assigned. What is the point of setting up schedule ahead?


----------



## RGV

Nubiwon said:


> Anyone get any blocks assigned for next week? Second week in a row getting nothing assigned. What is the point of setting up schedule ahead?


I personally think that assigned blocks by Amazon is just a way for you to at start off, after that you have to pick up block by yourself.


----------



## Poolepit

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Oy....i've been doing this long enough to know the math equations! 3000 plus packages delivered, 2 missing package emails. I know what i'm doing.
> An idiot can do this job as it ain't rocket surgery!
> I only insulted one person, and maybe all Californians....one state out of 50, i'm good with that!
> 
> Marco is the one who insulted every driver who manages to be competent and considerate to the customer and not a theif.
> I could give a shit about Amazon. Obviously you've folks have never read any of my previous posts!
> 
> I gotta' get the &%[email protected]!* outta here before the temperature goes back up!


Lol'd @ "it ain't rocket surgery." Carry on.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Has anyone ever worked more than 2 Blocks on a given day? Or are we capped at 8 hrs per day and 40 hrs per week? Thanks from the new guy!...


----------



## Shangsta

FlexGuyJim said:


> Has anyone ever worked more than 2 Blocks on a given day? Or are we capped at 8 hrs per day and 40 hrs per week? Thanks from the new guy!...


I have driven 8 hours and got offered a third shift but I didnt accept it. You are capped at 40 yes


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Shangsta said:


> I have driven 8 hours and got offered a third shift but I didnt accept it. You are cappef at 40 yes


Thanks Shangsta...good to know! Sounds like we can get to 40 in less than 5 days...just can't break 40.


----------



## aeiou_-

FlexGuyJim said:


> Has anyone ever worked more than 2 Blocks on a given day? Or are we capped at 8 hrs per day and 40 hrs per week? Thanks from the new guy!...


one day I worked 3 blocks. the latest block I've ever picked up was 7:00 p.m. I was returning a package to the warehouse when it opened up, after 2nd block.

Edit: I worked 3 hours first, 4 hours second, 3 hours third


----------



## aeiou_-

jaywaynedubya said:


> Weird my assigned block no longer appears, anyone have that happen ?


another person had this happen, too. I forgot who. I knew I wasn't crazy. I'm usually pretty careful with my blocks. I don't know if it's a glitch or what.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

aeiou_- said:


> one day I worked 3 blocks. the latest block I've ever picked up was 7:00 p.m. I was returning a package to the warehouse when it opened up, after 2nd block.
> 
> Edit: I worked 3 hours first, 4 hours second, 3 hours third


Thanks for confirming aeiou_...good to know we have the option of going longer than 8 in a day if we want!


----------



## Myrney

Retrojka said:


> My evening block today is $57 for 3 hrs instead of the usual $60 for 3 hrs. Is this the beginning of the end?


Dude those evening blocks are nothing compared to the day blocks. I feel like the day blocks should be $66 - $69.


----------



## Myrney

So busy effing around with a text to someone that I almost missed the 10pm drop. But at 10:04pm 10am and 1030a blocks were still up for Commerce. But y'all took the evening blocks huh?


----------



## Bobonyx

Myrney said:


> So busy effing around with a text to someone that I almost missed the 10pm drop. But at 10:04pm 10am and 1030a blocks were still up for Commerce. But y'all took the evening blocks huh?[/QUOTE
> Ugh that happened to me too, my kid calls me right at 10! Only able to get 10, I wanted an evening block too


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Anyone have an issue with the 10pm grab tonight? 1st night in almost 2 weeks with zero blocks at 10pm....seems strange going into a weekend.


----------



## Myrney

They just don't understand how much we need to run away from them


----------



## LA Cabbie

FlexGuyJim said:


> Anyone have an issue with the 10pm grab tonight? 1st night in almost 2 weeks with zero blocks at 10pm....seems strange going into a weekend.


Yes, my app is not letting me sign in. I've been using iphone with Amazon Prime great for the past 10 days and all of a sudden this platform does not support work in this area. I'm hoping this is a glitch from Amazon that hit everybody otherwise either I or every ios user is out of work for tomorrow.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

LA Cabbie said:


> Yes, my app is not letting me sign in. I've been using iphone with Amazon Prime great for the past 10 days and all of a sudden this platform does not support work in this area. I'm hoping this is a glitch from Amazon that hit everybody otherwise either I or every ios user is out of work for tomorrow.


Yeah...im on Android at a .com WH, but tonight when signing onto the flex app it takes me to an Amazon screen asking for my phone# to confirm me because it says im signing on from a new device. strange...


----------



## FlexGuyJim

LA Cabbie said:


> Yes, my app is not letting me sign in. I've been using iphone with Amazon Prime great for the past 10 days and all of a sudden this platform does not support work in this area. I'm hoping this is a glitch from Amazon that hit everybody otherwise either I or every ios user is out of work for tomorrow.


Yeah...me too. blocks for 9 days straight at 10pm and then glitchy tonight..


----------



## jade88

FlexGuyJim said:


> Yeah...im on Android at a com WH, but tonight when signing onto the flex app it takes me to an Amazon screen asking for my phone# to confirm me because it says im signing on from a new device. strange...


Similar thing happened to me yesterday.



LA Cabbie said:


> Yes, my app is not letting me sign in. I've been using iphone with Amazon Prime great for the past 10 days and all of a sudden this platform does not support work in this area. I'm hoping this is a glitch from Amazon that hit everybody otherwise either I or every ios user is out of work for tomorrow.


This happened to someone at my warehouse too. They had to reinstall I think. I would go to the warehouse and ask someone.


----------



## jade88

Can anyone tell me what is the last day to work to still get paid next week?


----------



## Poolepit

Same here. Can't sign out. Even restarted my phone. Nothing for the 10pm drop. Thought it was just me. iPhone 6s doing prime now.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

jade88 said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the last day to work to still get paid next week?


Tuesday ends work week...paid on Wednesday


----------



## jade88

FlexGuyJim said:


> Tuesday ends work week...paid on Wednesday


Really? Cool thanks!


----------



## jade88

Poolepit said:


> Same here. Can't sign out. Even restarted my phone. Nothing for the 10pm drop. Thought it was just me. iPhone 6s doing prime now.


I have an iPhone 5s and it's working for now...


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Poolepit said:


> Same here. Can't sign out. Even restarted my phone. Nothing for the 10pm drop. Thought it was just me. iPhone 6s doing prime now.


Cleared cache (not data) and it let me sign back in w/o the phone# confirmation. all seems normal now....except for mising out on the 10p drop!


----------



## UTX1

aeiou_- said:


> one day I worked 3 blocks. the latest block I've ever picked up was 7:00 p.m. I was returning a package to the warehouse when it opened up, after 2nd block.
> 
> Edit: I worked 3 hours first, 4 hours second, 3 hours third


Those extra couple hours or so at the end of the day after doing this all day can sometimes take the wind out of a person.
The first 40 or 50 pkgs in the morning can often go smooth, unless it's all 3rd floor apts and ice queen at the lease office.
Then in the afternoon say it's another 40 more and again hope the route is smooth (and not with 60 or more pkgs).

Gotta stop and eat/drink something, maybe pee...( I feel vulnerable when my pants are down) 
Considering that last bit at 6 o'clock is "packages with attitudes", I find myself reluctant to hit accept a 3rd time.
If my pants are still down by 6pm, I probably do something else...or just take a nap or visit around here.


----------



## ubergordo

Nubiwon said:


> Anyone get any blocks assigned for next week? Second week in a row getting nothing assigned. What is the point of setting up schedule ahead?


i had 2 blocks assigned for nov 10 and 11...the first one 10am to 1:00pm and the next day 5:00pm to 8:00pm. its the first time i get blocks in advance. Im in Commerce btw.


----------



## aeiou_-

UTX1 said:


> Those extra couple hours or so at the end of the day after doing this all day can sometimes take the wind out of a person.
> The first 40 or 50 pkgs in the morning can often go smooth, unless it's all 3rd floor apts and ice queen at the lease office.
> Then in the afternoon say it's another 40 more and again hope the route is smooth (and not with 60 or more pkgs).
> 
> Gotta stop and eat/drink something, maybe pee...( I feel vulnerable when my pants are down)
> Considering that last bit at 6 o'clock is "packages with attitudes", I find myself reluctant to hit accept a 3rd time.
> If my pants are still down by 6pm, I probably do something else...or just take a nap or visit around here.


I have a couple hours between my two blocks, ideally. I take rest, lunch, maybe a matinee. Hard to schedule back to back, I find that is tiring too.

Edit: Then again when back to back, I'll just stop by a drive thru and eat on the way.


----------



## Poolepit

FlexGuyJim said:


> Cleared cache (not data) and it let me sign back in w/o the phone# confirmation. all seems normal now....except for mising out on the 10p drop!


Same, sigh. Are you prime now only also because of iPhone?


----------



## UTX1

aeiou_- said:


> Edit: Then again when back to back, I'll just stop by a drive thru and eat on the way.


Used to be yoga and health food...now it's flex and a fat burger.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Poolepit said:


> Same, sigh. Are you prime now only also because of iPhone?


 sorry, even the thread is freezing on me....no, im .com logistics on an android.


----------



## Shangsta

Yeah the problem with doing a third block when you do logistics is the the first route is almost always the easiest since its a places close to one another. Your second block may be the same but your third block will undoubtedly be go backs that are really spread out and draining to someone who has already made 60 to 80 stops that day. 

I think the only way I would do a third is if Amazon allowed you to pickup blocks before your original block ended. Like being able to do (4 hr blocks) 8 am 1030 am and maybe 1 pm since you can usually finish in half that time. Instead realistically you would get 8 am 12 pm and would have to wait until at least 4 to get a third block.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Was wondering if anyone had any real-world experience/opinion using wifi vs a straight cellular connection when grabbing blocks at 10pm? Any difference good or bad?

(read on another flex blog that using straight cellular is the way to go if you have a good signal....but was curious about how using a strong, say 5ghz wifi might work?)
Thanks as always for any input!


----------



## FlexDriver

FlexGuyJim said:


> Was wondering if anyone had any real-world experience/opinion using wifi vs a straight cellular connection when grabbing blocks at 10pm? Any difference good or bad?
> 
> (read on another flex blog that using straight cellular is the way to go if you have a good signal....but was curious about how using a strong, say 5ghz wifi might work?)
> Thanks as always for any input!


I see it like that out of 100% what contributes for grabbing a block/s IMO
Type of Phone *5%*
WiFi/Cell Data speed *15%*
How quick you are *80%*

I use wifi most of time to grab blocks at 10pm. if I am NOT home than I use Cell Data. I personally dont feel any difference


----------



## FlexGuyJim

FlexDriver said:


> I see it like that out of 100% IMO
> Type of Phone *5%*
> WiFi/Cell Data speed *10%*
> How quick you are *80%*


Thanks FlexDriver...so you see no difference using cell vs wifi? correct? thanks..


----------



## FlexGuyJim

FlexDriver said:


> I see it like that out of 100% IMO
> Type of Phone *5%*
> WiFi/Cell Data speed *10%*
> How quick you are *80%*
> 
> I use wifi most of time to grab blocks at 10pm. if I am NOT home than I use Cell Data. I personally dont feel any difference


sorry...missed your last line! Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## iyengar

Does anyone know how busy is redondo beach prime now? Here in irvine location it is flooded with new drivers, there is not enough work to go around


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> So busy effing around with a text to someone that I almost missed the 10pm drop. But at 10:04pm 10am and 1030a blocks were still up for Commerce. But y'all took the evening blocks huh?


They went super quick. Usually I can see the 5/5:30 after confirming my block but this time there was nothing.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

I'm sure this is old news to you vets out there...just wanted to re-post for any other newbies like me wondering why you might not be seeing blocks towards the end of the normal Sun-Sat week...

Joe posted on another thread that our 40hr work week limit is based on hours worked Sun-Sat and does not follow our Wed-Tue pay period. So for me, I hit 40hrs yesterday/Friday and can't see any more blocks starting last night...even though I've only worked 20hrs this pay period Wed-Fri.


----------



## Myrney

Best question I was asked today: "Do they want me to scan ALL THOSE BOXES and deliver them TODAY ? " ***newbies***


----------



## Myrney

I'm wondering if any of you from Commerce have been delivering to my house. I have been doing some binge Amazon shopping. Heh. Maybe just the dudes in the white vans


----------



## FlexDriver

Myrney said:


> I'm wondering if any of you from Commerce have been delivering to my house. I have been doing some binge Amazon shopping. Heh. Maybe just the dudes in the white vans


See in the porch, I just delivered a box of refurbished/pre-owned box of Diapers lol


----------



## Shangsta

FlexDriver said:


> See in the porch, I just delivered a box of refurbished/pre-owned box of Diapers lol


Pretty sure her boys are out of diapers


----------



## Myrney

Bam! Picked up two blocks in Commerce for tomorrow


----------



## Poolepit

Anyone here doing prime now get any blocks last night or tonight at 10pm drop?


----------



## RGV

I found this on Reddit, and wanted to share with yall.


> So I did a couple evening 2 hr blocks and had a return and got it back a little after 8 when most dock workers were gone, spent a good 10 minutes talking to a guy who had good info about the block situation.
> 
> The scheduled blocks (the ones that appear on the calendar a week ahead) had too many times when people just didn't show up. They're considering eliminating them altogether, but have already reduced them a bunch. Same goes for the 10pm blocks--too many no shows, messes Amazon up. This is nationwide, not just Phx. They have found, though, that people who pick up a shift just hours/minutes ahead consistently DO show up, so they are trending that way. This is probably why I see blocks open up around 5:45am--if I am logged in and refreshing my app. He said they will be releasing blocks this way from 4am to 8am but couldn't give me a set time. So much for sleeping in!
> The lack of shifts is the trend in shopping where people stop buying until the holiday sales start happening--black friday, cyber monday, that sort of thing. He said that's when things will pick back up. Until then, our best bet if we don't get a shift the night before is to spend breakfast refreshing our apps.


----------



## FlexDriver

RGV said:


> I found this on Reddit, and wanted to share with yall.


Almost all the things he said makes a lot of sense besides releasing the blocks at 4am, *that is BS! *If you are up all night what time you gonna work, Amazon is NOT that stupid*, *that does not make sense at all*.*


----------



## Poolepit

Do they just expect you to wake up at 4am daily and sporadically refresh the app until 8am in hopes you get a block? If so wtf?


----------



## Marcobjj

makes no sense whatsoever for morning blocks. Do they really think that people will show up more consistently releasing blocks at 4, 5am rather than 10PM the day before? who the hell is gonna wake up at 4am to fish for morning blocks?


----------



## Marcobjj

RGV said:


> So I did a couple evening 2 hr blocks and had a return and got it back a little after 8 when most dock workers were gone, spent a good 10 minutes talking to a guy who had good info about the block situation.
> 
> The scheduled blocks (the ones that appear on the calendar a week ahead) had too many times when people just didn't show up. They're considering eliminating them altogether, but have already reduced them a bunch. Same goes for the 10pm blocks--too many no shows, messes Amazon up. This is nationwide, not just Phx. They have found, though, that people who pick up a shift just hours/minutes ahead consistently DO show up, so they are trending that way. This is probably why I see blocks open up around 5:45am--if I am logged in and refreshing my app. He said they will be releasing blocks this way from 4am to 8am but couldn't give me a set time. So much for sleeping in!
> The lack of shifts is the trend in shopping where people stop buying until the holiday sales start happening--black friday, cyber monday, that sort of thing. He said that's when things will pick back up. Until then, our best bet if we don't get a shift the night before is to spend breakfast refreshing our apps.


the simple answer is to deactivate the now shows and recruit new people until you get a consistent group of drivers. Releasing blocks sporadically throughout the day is tardation.


----------



## ubermonkey

FlexDriver said:


> Almost all the things he said makes a lot of sense besides releasing the blocks at 4am, *that is BS! *If you are up all night what time you gonna work, Amazon is NOT that stupid*, *that does not make sense at all*.*


wouldnt surprise me every wh is different ive seen blocks released at 1130 before

also noticed blocks are more scattered now possibly due to the scheduling so its hard to pick up an 8 hour block


----------



## FlexDriver

Marcobjj said:


> ...................you get a consistent group of drivers. Releasing blocks sporadically throughout the day is tardation.


You cannot built a consistent group of drivers with inconsistent supply of work...........


----------



## ubermonkey

FlexDriver said:


> You cannot built a consistent group of drivers with inconsistent supply of work...........


they dont want drivers working 40 hours a week that is why they are constantly on boarding they are trying to go the way of uber
getting everybody and their moms to do this and work a few blocks a week for beer money, they want as many drivers as possible


----------



## Poolepit

FlexDriver said:


> You cannot built a consistent group of drivers with inconsistent supply of work...........


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## FlexDriver

ubermonkey said:


> they dont want drivers working 40 hours a week that is why they are constantly on boarding they are trying to go the way of uber
> getting everybody and their moms to do this and work a few blocks a week for beer money, they want as many drivers as possible


Beg to disagree, no company/organization wants to deal with 5000 people instead of 50 people, that is against the HR think tank. Now why they hire 5000 people is again inconsistent supply of work. This whole ride-sharing, crowd-sourcing ideas are brand new and it is against the regular way of "9-5 work" there no solid regulations nor any ethical limitations what so ever. It will evolve slowly and let me say that it the future....................... IMO


----------



## jester121

FlexDriver said:


> Almost all the things he said makes a lot of sense besides releasing the blocks at 4am, *that is BS! *If you are up all night what time you gonna work, Amazon is NOT that stupid*, *that does not make sense at all*.*


The Early Bird Gets The Block.

Plenty of people are early risers, as I've gotten older I've joined that crowd. I'm regularly up at 5:30 even though I don't leave for work until 8 during the week, and it carries over to weekends as well.

Maybe they did research that drivers who grab early morning blocks are more productive (in terms of on-time and not forfeiting) than sluggards who are out yahooing around until the wee hours every night and drag-assing around hungover all day.

And get off my lawn.


----------



## Poolepit

I still think that making a consistent time to drop them is the best option. Penalize and deactivate the ones who forfeit or aren't efficient during their block. Don't penalize or make it harder to get blocks for the ones that are dependable and efficient.


----------



## FlexDriver

jester121 said:


> The Early Bird Gets The Block.
> 
> Plenty of people are early risers, as I've gotten older I've joined that crowd. I'm regularly up at 5:30 even though I don't leave for work until 8 during the week, and it carries over to weekends as well.
> 
> Maybe they did research that drivers who grab early morning blocks are more productive (in terms of on-time and not forfeiting) than sluggards who are out yahooing around until the wee hours every night and drag-assing around hungover all day.
> 
> And get off my lawn.


There is no co-relation between early and late risers, it all depends how much actual sleep you are getting. People work in 2nd and 3rd shifts they wake up late are they lazy no they are not. You are in Central Time Zone and it is 12am and you are going to wake up at 5:30 than you are NOT taking enough sleep*** here is the Sleep foundation chart https://sleepfoundation.org/media-c...l-sleep-foundation-recommends-new-sleep-times

** Its none of my business how much you sleep it is just for information purpose.*


----------



## jester121

Don't you know old people are big on naps?


----------



## FlexDriver

jester121 said:


> Don't you know old people are big on naps?


Not yet! just turned 16 few years ago....... lol


----------



## Poolepit

Was able to snag a 12:00 2 hour and a 4:00 6 hour around 6am this morning


----------



## Marcobjj

FlexDriver said:


> You cannot built a consistent group of drivers with inconsistent supply of work...........


which is why they should of phased out progistics slowly until they got a consistent group, instead of just laying them off.


----------



## aeiou_-

What kind of night did everyone have? They said there was low volume and lots of drivers. They split a couple of our routes in half. Pretty happy about that, feeling tired today.


----------



## Nubiwon

aeiou_- said:


> What kind of night did everyone have? They said there was low volume and lots of drivers. They split a couple of our routes in half. Pretty happy about that, feeling tired today.


Got 8 packages to El Monte. It was dark when I arrived at first drop. The night block will be tougher now. Good thing is that only few packages.


----------



## RGV

aeiou_- said:


> What kind of night did everyone have? They said there was low volume and lots of drivers. They split a couple of our routes in half. Pretty happy about that, feeling tired today.


My first block was okay, apts but manageable. However, second block was crazy, I got to WH and the staff assigned me to a dock, upon arrived i saw ab 20 packages I thought for second "wow they went easy on me", but I was wrong. I drove triple distance compared to the first block, and ended returning to WH due to technical error (I remembered scanning all the packages but somehow 3 packages didn't show up on the map, and at the end it directed me to come back to WH). 
P/S: At least some of the road were big with rich-butt community.


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> What kind of night did everyone have? They said there was low volume and lots of drivers. They split a couple of our routes in half. Pretty happy about that, feeling tired today.


I was happy to only have seven deliveries, but I'll be honest, tonight I got a super dodgy route with the first five deliveries spaced under a mile from each other. The final two were 5 and 4 miles apart, respectively. The evening just gets weird because the addresses are so difficult to locate.


----------



## Myrney

Tonight I will be struggling to stay awake for the 10pm drop. It already feels like it's midnight.


----------



## UberPasco

Myrney said:


> Tonight I will be struggling to stay awake for the 10pm drop. It already feels like it's midnight.


LOL, when I started the 10PM drop WAS at midnight!


----------



## RGV

Myrney said:


> Tonight I will be struggling to stay awake for the 10pm drop. It already feels like it's midnight.


Take a nap, set an alarm at 9:58pm. LOL


----------



## Myrney

RGV said:


> Take a nap, set an alarm at 9:58pm. LOL


That was me last night picking up one of my kids from her job at 130am. Jeez. I hate this whole aging thing.


----------



## Marcobjj

So I got my first hot wheels shift today. After an hour of nothing, I get a ping from O-Choi Thai Kitchen on Western avenue. Even though the App says order is ready for pickup, manager tells me it will be ready in a minute. 20 minutes later He hands me the package, which causes me to deliver this as well as the other order I have stacked late. Conclusion, I will be forfeiting any subsequent hot wheels shifts that Im assigned going forward. No one knows for sure how the ratings system works or how bad late deliveries count against you, but the Warehouse deliveries are a good gig. Im not gonna risk losing that over stupid hotwheels. Theres postmates and Grubhub if I ever feel like delivering food.


----------



## RGV

Wow.. my WH released 2 blocks: 10am & 10:30am... 30mins apart this is the first.


----------



## michaelb

Hmm 10 and 1030 block. Hopefully they took my advice on releasing staggered blocks so drivers don't have to wait 10-15 minutes to get assigned routes.



RGV said:


> Wow.. my WH released 2 blocks: 10am & 10:30am... 30mins apart this is the first.


They released 10 and 11 the other week actually. I was the only one there though and it was all go back routes.

Did you grab 10 or 1030?


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Hmm 10 and 1030 block. Hopefully they took my advice on releasing staggered blocks so drivers don't have to wait 10-15 minutes to get assigned routes.
> 
> They released 10 and 11 the other week actually. I was the only one there though and it was all go back routes.
> 
> Did you grab 10 or 1030?


I grab 10, since i have school later in the afternoon. The earlier I finish the more I get to study or preparing thing. And, I only hope that the staffs wont trick me into scatter area like today (Whitter, hacienda heights, La Habra, La Miranda, and Fullerton) --scatter af.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> I grab 10, since i have school later in the afternoon. The earlier I finish the more I get to study or preparing thing. And, I only hope that the staffs wont trick me into scatter area like today (Whitter, hacienda heights, La Habra, La Miranda, and Fullerton) --scatter af.


I see. Yeah usually the afternoon blocks are scattered out. And I'd be pretty pissed if I had that block haha. That's pretty worse than the block I had at 11. It was like Anaheim, Fullerton, Anaheim Hills, Orange, and had to backtrack to Cypress.


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> I see. Yeah usually the afternoon blocks are scattered out. And I'd be pretty pissed if I had that block haha. That's pretty worse than the block I had at 11. It was like Anaheim, Fullerton, Anaheim Hills, Orange, and had to backtrack to Cypress.


It got worst when two of location were in gated community, and customers didn't leave gate code. One, I was greet by a male from customer' house asking how do I get it, without the code!! I friendly reminded them to place the code for any further order.


----------



## Bobonyx

For Commerce, did they release any evening blocks last night? At the 10pm drop I only got 10:30am.


----------



## Nubiwon

Bobonyx said:


> For Commerce, did they release any evening blocks last night? At the 10pm drop I only got 10:30am.


I thought I was the only one not seeing the pm blocks. Only got 10:30am block also.


----------



## Bobonyx

Nubiwon said:


> I thought I was the only one not seeing the pm blocks. Only got 10:30am block also.


I guess they didn't release any evening blocks then, bummer I hope they release some tonight


----------



## aeiou_-

I wonder if your ability to see blocks has anything to do with availability set. My schedule is open.


----------



## Bobonyx

aeiou_- said:


> I wonder if your ability to see blocks has anything to do with availability set. My schedule is open.


I have my availability open as well, last week I got scheduled 2 blocks. Nothing scheduled this week though. Also no customer expectation emails, all my deliveries have been good so far...


----------



## Myrney

Nubiwon said:


> I thought I was the only one not seeing the pm blocks. Only got 10:30am block also.


I'm behind some slow ass newbie. Killing me . Just grateful for only 38 packages AND LAKEWOOD ! ! ! We at Commerce love LAKEWOOD .


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> I wonder if your ability to see blocks has anything to do with availability set. My schedule is open.


I know I was pre-scheduled for an evening block . Maybe they're pulling back on the evening .


----------



## Myrney

Um, tick tock tick tock. Don't be first or second in line if you don't know what you're doing . Sorry , I'm grumpy today . I'll be throwing packages from my car window .


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> Um, tick tock tick tock. Don't be first or second in line if you don't know what you're doing . Sorry , I'm grumpy today . I'll be throwing packages from my car window .


Dude, seriously.. the warehouse czar made me turn off my car even though another girl had checked out my route. She's starting to bum out my mornings. Not my problem there was a package missing in the bin somewhere. Even the main dude and second in command care less. They simply say to scan it if I find it. This girl talks to us as if we're up to no good.


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> I know I was pre-scheduled for an evening block . Maybe they're pulling back on the evening .


Your block disappeared, too?


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> I'm behind some slow ass newbie. Killing me . Just grateful for only 38 packages AND LAKEWOOD ! ! ! We at Commerce love LAKEWOOD .


Guessing you were one of the first ones there? Showed up at 10:20'ish and got Downey and Norwalk. Feels like we're being reeled in which each delivery.


----------



## MuayThaiPanda

Hey guys I recently signed up for Flex in LA and I got assigned right now to West Hollywood. So I arrived for my 2pm block and checked in. I'm supposed to just wait here now until I get another notification? I'm just parked on a small street nearby the check in location....


----------



## Shangsta

MuayThaiPanda said:


> Hey guys I recently signed up for Flex in LA and I got assigned right now to West Hollywood. So I arrived for my 2pm block and checked in. I'm supposed to just wait here now until I get another notification? I'm just parked on a small street nearby the check in location....


You need to figure out where cars pickup their deliveries. You wont get any notifications. Ask around


----------



## Jmasterzero

Looks like you're in a wating area for Prime Now. Just check in and wait, if you're needed a request will pop up on your phone. Its usually restaurant deliveries.


----------



## jade88

MuayThaiPanda said:


> Hey guys I recently signed up for Flex in LA and I got assigned right now to West Hollywood. So I arrived for my 2pm block and checked in. I'm supposed to just wait here now until I get another notification? I'm just parked on a small street nearby the check in location....


You just wait till you hear a ping. Could be awhile. Should be loud. You are doing Hot Wheels.

How long is your shift? Couldn't get a shift at all for today


----------



## MuayThaiPanda

I originally signed up for North LA location but when I checked the app this morning it told me to come check in Weho for a 4hr block 2pm to 6pm. Go figure? Thanks for the responses. 

Been waiting for about an hour now and nothing.


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> Your block disappeared, too?


No, but maybe that's why there were none offered last night? Perhaps they had enough on preschedule


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Guessing you were one of the first ones there? Showed up at 10:20'ish and got Downey and Norwalk. Feels like we're being reeled in which each delivery.


Yeah, I was like the sixth person who rolled in .


----------



## Myrney

Chill as f**k tonight . Our night crew is so different than the morning crew. I scored a route in my neighborhood . I'm a happy little girl


----------



## MuayThaiPanda

Well I ended up only having to make one food delivery at around 5pm and that was it. Easy peasy for $77.


----------



## ubergordo

Myrney said:


> I'm behind some slow ass newbie. Killing me . Just grateful for only 38 packages AND LAKEWOOD ! ! ! We at Commerce love LAKEWOOD .


Commerce its been open for how long? a month? And we are already looking down on fellow drivers and calling them "Newbbies'? 
When you arrived there on your very first day, did you know all the process already?
I know is frustrating being ready to go and have somebody not ready to go in front of us, (that happened to me today)
A liitle patience and understanding goes a long way...How long did you had to wait tops 5 min?


----------



## Myrney

ubergordo said:


> Commerce its been open for how long? a month? And we are already looking down on fellow drivers and calling them "Newbbies'?
> When you arrived there on your very first day, did you know all the process already?
> I know is frustrating being ready to go and have somebody not ready to go in front of us, (that happened to me today)
> A liitle patience and understanding goes a long way...How long did you had to wait tops 5 min?


12 to be exact.


----------



## Myrney

Did commerce not release evening blocks tonight? I picked up a morning shift, but I didn't even see evening blocks pop up. Hmmmmm


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> Did commerce not release evening blocks tonight? I picked up a morning shift, but I didn't even see evening blocks pop up. Hmmmmm


Yup, there was a 5 pm block showing.


----------



## Nubiwon

Myrney said:


> Did commerce not release evening blocks tonight? I picked up a morning shift, but I didn't even see evening blocks pop up. Hmmmmm


Saw the 5pm block and picked it up. Have you notice anything diff at today's night block when you got the route by your neighborhood? Less driver and more packages? I wasn't able to pick up night block last night because none was available.


----------



## ubergordo

S


Myrney said:


> 12 to be exact.


So one person blocked the 2 lanes for 12 min...that sucks...


----------



## ubergordo

I picked up squat... those blocks were "Gone in 60 secs" (Literally)
I will wait for the leftovers...


----------



## Nubiwon

ubergordo said:


> I picked up squat... those blocks were "Gone in 60 secs" (Literally)
> I will wait for the leftovers...


More like "gone in 6 secs".


----------



## raiders44

all 3 blocks were gone within seconds. 

I bet scripts


----------



## raiders44

ubergordo said:


> I picked up squat... those blocks were "Gone in 60 secs" (Literally)
> I will wait for the leftovers...


around what times do the leftovers pop up?


----------



## Flexxx

raiders44 said:


> all 3 blocks were gone within seconds.
> 
> I bet scripts


Not really, there's just more drivers. It's all about timing.


----------



## Myrney

Nubiwon said:


> Saw the 5pm block and picked it up. Have you notice anything diff at today's night block when you got the route by your neighborhood? Less driver and more packages? I wasn't able to pick up night block last night because none was available.


My route tonight only had 7 packages, but they were spread out. I did see them pulling out racks with 10 -20 packages. i think they are trying to be more efficient


----------



## Myrney

ubergordo said:


> I picked up squat... those blocks were "Gone in 60 secs" (Literally)
> I will wait for the leftovers...


You gotta hover over your phone during the last minute before 10p and keep refreshing. Sometimes they pop up at 9:59:45. It's crazy


----------



## Myrney

I have heard they release some at 230a and 430a. Any truth to that?


----------



## raiders44

I've read 5am-6am


----------



## ubergordo

Myrney said:


> You gotta hover over your phone during the last minute before 10p and keep refreshing. Sometimes they pop up at 9:59:45. It's crazy


I had an alarm set at 9:58pm...checked the connection on my phone deciding to choose wifi; I actually saw blocks available am and pm and slided quick to pick up the 5pm first...they slided trough my fingers like water..It only took like 30 secs after 10 for the blocks to dissapear...No biggie.
I had 2 blocks today the 5pm to Alhambra with 12 packages...lots of traffic but it took me an hour 20 min to finish...
Maybe I was the guy holding you back! Lol...It took me around 3 min to scan the packages and get out of there...


----------



## ubergordo

Myrney said:


> I have heard they release some at 230a and 430a. Any truth to that?


I got my 5pm block around 6:00am this morning
I think some people secure the blocks first and later decide that they dont really want them...


----------



## Myrney

Any Commerce drivers , I'm forfeiting my 1030am due to child emergencies . Hope it's enough time for you to grab !


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> and ended returning to WH due to technical error (I remembered scanning all the packages but somehow 3 packages didn't show up on the map, and at the end it directed me to come back to WH).
> P/S: At least some of the road were big with rich-butt community.


That just happened to me before and today actually, it said the package was missing but you could still try and "reattempt delivery" and do that insteada of going back to the warehouse.


----------



## ubergordo

raiders44 said:


> around what times do the leftovers pop up?


Randomly in my own experience around 3:00am and 6:30am. I sleep with my phone next to me and the app logged in and i can hear the notificatio sound offering the block. Sucks but thats the way it is...


----------



## Shangsta

Make friends at your warehouse guys. We had some major issues with them dropping too many blocks and not having work for drivers. Now two of the yellow vest are blue vest at my warehouse.


----------



## Flexxx

Shangsta said:


> Make friends at your warehouse guys. We had some major issues with them dropping too many blocks and not having work for drivers. Now two of the yellow vest are blue vest at my warehouse.


How long has this been going on for?


----------



## jester121

Shangsta said:


> Make friends at your warehouse guys. We had some major issues with them dropping too many blocks and not having work for drivers. Now two of the yellow vest are blue vest at my warehouse.


So that means your loads are all about to triple in size, right?


----------



## Shangsta

jester121 said:


> So that means your loads are all about to triple in size, right?


Well one week I was getting 5 to 10 packages for a 4 hour block. Back up to normal loads of around 40.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Anyone else get the email about the new app changes? My app is the same and there was no info about a timeline for the change or a link to d/l a new version.


----------



## Shangsta

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Anyone else get the email about the new app changes? My app is the same and there was no info about a timeline for the change or a link to d/l a new version.


Yup, sounds like they sent it out ahead of time.


----------



## jester121

Shangsta said:


> Well one week I was getting 5 to 10 packages for a 4 hour block. Back up to normal loads of around 40.


Probably looking at continuing wild swings back and forth -- someone at HQ looked at the numbers and saw they were paying $14 or $19 to deliver a $3 package and freaked out, and got new managers in the warehouse to cut the fat. Then, the new "cram-those-suckers-full" managers get in trouble because people won't show up for blocks any more, so stuff wasn't getting delivered. Next _they'll_ get get dinged and told to just bring in a bunch of drivers no matter what.

Circle of life.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Anyone else get the email about the new app changes? My app is the same and there was no info about a timeline for the change or a link to d/l a new version.


Me too,...mine just said "Starting this week,".

Curious to see how our screen refreshing will work now. The screen shots on the email show this new "Offers" icon located on the menu drop down under the "Home" icon and not on the usual home screen that we would refresh waiting for the "Schedule Open Blocks" bar to show.

I'm hoping we can just leave the menu drop down open and refresh from there until we see the "Offers" icon show up...


----------



## sillywabbit

Question: What happens to the drivers who are on time if there is no work (boxes to deliver)? Do they just hang out for the 3 hours until there is work, or told to go home and no pay/with pay?

Anyone know what happens if you are late? Asking because when I left the WH, I saw 1 girl come in late and arguing/debating with the people who hands out your boxes to deliver. I don't know the outcome since I was leaving, but she kept saying she was "around the corner". Does she lose the pay for that day since she is late?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

sillywabbit said:


> Question: What happens to the drivers who are on time if there is no work (boxes to deliver)? Do they just hang out for the 3 hours until there is work, or told to go home and no pay/with pay?
> 
> Anyone know what happens if you are late? Asking because when I left the WH, I saw 1 girl come in late and arguing/debating with the people who hands out your boxes to deliver. I don't know the outcome since I was leaving, but she kept saying she was "around the corner". Does she lose the pay for that day since she is late?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Just based on what I've read in these threads....if you show up for a scheduled shift, check-in on time, you are paid for your block. As for the arguing/debating girl...I'm assuming she was late and the app would not let her check-in...and then yes, she would lose her pay plus the ding for missing a scheduled shift.


----------



## Flexxx

"Asking for a friend"

Yeah, if you arrive late you lose the block, pay and you receive an email. If this happens again this girl should hit the (?) an claim she's at the location.


----------



## UberPasco

Flexxx said:


> If this happens again this girl should hit the (?) an claim she's at the location.


Extremely poor advice, in general. OK for hot wheels, OK if you call support and they OK it, terrible at a monitored warehouse.


----------



## Retrojka

How late can I get to the terminal? my block starts in an hour but I am an hour and 20 minutes away


----------



## omgitschester

theres currently an open block available for north los angeles location if anybody wants it. Current time is 430pm and the block available is 4pm to 6pm. Its been there for 10min now. I would take it but im currently busy. Btw new update on the app.


----------



## jade88

Sorry if someone said on the thread before but when do we get paid? When does the money hit our account? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FlexDriver

Retrojka said:


> How late can I get to the terminal? my block starts in an hour but I am an hour and 20 minutes away


Forfeit it ASAP


----------



## FlexDriver

jade88 said:


> Sorry if someone said on the thread before but when do we get paid? When does the money hit our account? Thanks in advance.


Thursday early morning deposited in my Bank


----------



## jade88

FlexDriver said:


> Thursday early morning deposited in my Bank


Thanks!


----------



## FlexDriver

UberPasco said:


> Extremely poor advice, in general. OK for hot wheels, OK if you call support and they OK it, terrible at a monitored warehouse.


Not really IMO, buying few minutes is better than getting a nasty email from "boss"


----------



## omgitschester

Question. I have a block that starts at 6pm, I already got the starting location but they just gave me the cross streets and no actual address. Does anyone have the number for support? btw i signed up with the North Los Angeles location.


----------



## sweatypawz

Anyone get blocks from commerce with the new app?


----------



## ubergordo

omgitschester said:


> Question. I have a block that starts at 6pm, I already got the starting location but they just gave me the cross streets and no actual address. Does anyone have the number for support? btw i signed up
> *+1 877-472-7562*


----------



## omgitschester

Thanks


----------



## Flexxx

sweatypawz said:


> Anyone get blocks from commerce with the new app?


Was offered a 5:30 for tomorrow but declined it. Hope this update doesn't mean they'll do away with the 10 drop.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> Was offered a 5:30 for tomorrow but declined it. Hope this update doesn't mean they'll do away with the 10 drop.


Me too! Keep me updated.


----------



## iyengar

Flexxx said:


> Was offered a 5:30 for tomorrow but declined it. Hope this update doesn't mean they'll do away with the 10 drop.


It is replacing the 10pm. Instead of releasing at 1o, it is 24 hours before that day.


----------



## aeiou_-

I don't have the new app yet. How did you all receive it?


----------



## iyengar

aeiou_- said:


> I don't have the new app yet. How did you all receive it?


Log out and log back in


----------



## aeiou_-

iyengar said:


> Log out and log back in


got it


----------



## FlexDriver

Flexxx said:


> Is there any way of going back to the old app? Looks like people are getting errors at the 10 pm drop.
> 
> Probably better off not updating it.


I tired it its crashing, may be UberBomber can help you on that


----------



## Shangsta

sillywabbit said:


> Question: What happens to the drivers who are on time if there is no work (boxes to deliver)? Do they just hang out for the 3 hours until there is work, or told to go home and no pay/with pay?


I had a 11 am today for 4 hours, showed up 15 min early (1045) and wasnt given any packages until 11:35 because they were behind.

Ended up getting 25 packages I finished in about 100 minutes. So yes you get paid no matter what.

Sometimes its a sign that they will release fewer blocks in the coming days.


----------



## Shangsta

UberPasco said:


> Extremely poor advice, in general. OK for hot wheels, OK if you call support and they OK it, terrible at a monitored warehouse.


I agree its not best practice, although with my warehouse being docks you can check in ahead of time without penalty. We get people showing up at 805 for 8 ams side by side with the 830ams who show up early.


----------



## ridelending

Are new people getting blocks?

I tried flex 2 weeks ago in Santa Monica and it sent me to two cross streets with no address. I arrived but couldn't actually do anything I was told I missed that block. At least I did well with uber and lyft that night but that really put me off towards flex because of such a big screwup on their part and almost wasting my time if it wasn't for having other work I could do. 

I'll note I haven't seen any open blocks since those two weeks. I hope they didn't kick me out or lower my priority because I "missed" my block.


----------



## FlexDriver

ridelending said:


> Are new people getting blocks?
> 
> I tried flex 2 weeks ago in Santa Monica and it sent me to two cross streets with no address. I arrived but couldn't actually do anything I was told I missed that block. At least I did well with uber and lyft that night but that really put me off towards flex because of such a big screwup on their part and almost wasting my time if it wasn't for having other work I could do.
> 
> I'll note I haven't seen any open blocks since those two weeks. I hope they didn't kick me out or lower my priority because I "missed" my block.


Until you do not receive a notification you are "IN", at cross streets you have to stick your a$$ and wait for ping you get paid for every second, why ??


----------



## Nubiwon

So basically with new update, no more blocks at 10pm? Do they really expect us to constantly refreshing app all days and do nothing else? 
Just updated my app and getting no offers.


----------



## Nubiwon

This is bs, got an error at 10pm. Now there are no blocks at all. Really hate the new update.


----------



## ubermonkey

did anyone get blocks at 10?

didnt see anything on my end maybe cause of the update


----------



## Chargr

no blocks at 10pm


----------



## michaelb

Dumb phone decided to update all the apps when I signed into wifi. Finally got in the at 1002 and blocks were gone? RGV you see any blocks at 10?


----------



## sweatypawz

Does anyone have a morning block for commerce?


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> This is bs, got an error at 10pm. Now there are no blocks at all. Really hate the new update.


Same.

Maybe if enough people complain to support they might so something about it.


----------



## Retrojka

omgitschester said:


> Question. I have a block that starts at 6pm, I already got the starting location but they just gave me the cross streets and no actual address. Does anyone have the number for support? btw i signed up with the North Los Angeles location.


Youre gonna be on stand by, youll have to wait there until a local delivery pops up. Youll still get paid even if you get no deliveries, but youll be paid more if you do get deliveries


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Anyone get blocks from commerce with the new app?


Yes. Immediately . But I guess there's no 10pm drop? I didn't see anything


----------



## Flexxx

Thanks [strike]Obama[/strike] Trump.


----------



## aeiou_-

I did not see anything at the drop. No blocks for me. I don't think I'm going to like this update. anyone manage blocks with the update?


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Dumb phone decided to update all the apps when I signed into wifi. Finally got in the at 1002 and blocks were gone? RGV you see any blocks at 10?


Nope, i didn't see any either although i checked around 10:01pm. However, I updated the Flex app around 7:30pm and saw 10am offer for Thursday (but im unavailable) so forfeit/decline. I think from now they won't release 10pm block anymore, but if they do; it will be limited af.


----------



## Retrojka

Th


Myrney said:


> Yes. Immediately . But I guess there's no 10pm drop? I didn't see anything


The email said no more 10pm drop. now they will be constantly available throughout the day.


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Yes. Immediately . But I guess there's no 10pm drop? I didn't see anything


Which block did you get?


----------



## Flexxx

Yup, according to PhoenixFlex who has a few weeks with the update they'll release blocks randomly throughout the day.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Which block did you get?


I was offered 5pm earlier today


----------



## Retrojka

The email also said that instead of getting blocks automatically scheduled on friday, they will give us blocks reserved specifically to each of us and we will have 24hrs to decide whether we want to accept or decline them


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Nope, i didn't see any either although i checked around 10:01pm. However, I updated the Flex app around 7:30pm and saw 10am offer for Thursday (but im unavailable) so forfeit/decline. I think from now they won't release 10pm block anymore, but if they do; it will be limited af.


Wack I avoided installing new update to hope to grab the 10pm block. Didn't realize the app gave out offers already. I don't see any now that I just updated though. Hopefully I can see some in the morning. If anything probably do the 1:30 block if that pops up.


----------



## Nubiwon

The 10pm drop was good for us. We can plan the next day accordingly. Just a bad update.


----------



## RGV

Retrojka said:


> The email also said that instead of getting blocks automatically scheduled on friday, they will give us blocks reserved specifically to each of us and we will have 24hrs to decide whether we want to accept or decline them


Yep, there are 2 kind of block now. A reserved block that will be offer on Friday. And, a REGULAR OFFER for the next day which will happen throughout the day.


----------



## omgitschester

ubermonkey said:


> did anyone get blocks at 10?
> 
> didnt see anything on my end maybe cause of the update


did not get one at 10pm but 1 showed up for tomorrow night. 10pm- 2am. Didnt bother clicking it. Too late for me


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> The 10pm drop was good for us. We can plan the next day accordingly. Just a bad update.


Well yeah, but Amazon couldn't care less about us. At the end of the day those blocks will be filled and the packages will be delivered.


----------



## michaelb

Nubiwon said:


> The 10pm drop was good for us. We can plan the next day accordingly. Just a bad update.


Yep, the 10pm drop was guarantee a block for the next day since we were fast with it. But now with the offers we just gotta hope we get offered. But I think they're going to try and spread out the offers with all the drivers at each warehouse unfortunately.


----------



## jade88

michaelb said:


> Wack I avoided installing new update to hope to grab the 10pm block. Didn't realize the app gave out offers already. I don't see any now that I just updated though. Hopefully I can see some in the morning. If anything probably do the 1:30 block if that pops up.


Did you see anything at the 10 pm drop because you held off on updating? Now with the update no more 10 pm drops.


----------



## RGV

Hmmm... there's a significant update in *Help *section (with more useful information which you might already know), and, they just add a *Tax Information *section under Account.


----------



## michaelb

jade88 said:


> Did you see anything at the 10 pm drop because you held off on updating? Now with the update no more 10 pm drops.


I got a notification saying there were blocks available but since my phone was lagging it took me until 10:02 to be able to log in but nothing was showing. So I had to update.


----------



## Shangsta

ridelending said:


> Are new people getting blocks?
> 
> I tried flex 2 weeks ago in Santa Monica and it sent me to two cross streets with no address. I arrived but couldn't actually do anything I was told I missed that block. At least I did well with uber and lyft that night but that really put me off towards flex because of such a big screwup on their part and almost wasting my time if it wasn't for having other work I could do.
> 
> I'll note I haven't seen any open blocks since those two weeks. I hope they didn't kick me out or lower my priority because I "missed" my block.


When you get to the gps location you have to check in "Ive arrived" or else you will be marked late.


----------



## Sid044

It showed up around 2005 , I'll check back tomorrow however I'm not going to pick any as I want to change my service area to Santa Monica or north la but my app isn't giving me any options I'm android user any suggestions on how to change my service area from Dla4 to uca3?


----------



## Nubiwon

Anyone else getting errors when checking for offer in app? Still unable to get a block.


----------



## Bobonyx

Nubiwon said:


> Anyone else getting errors when checking for offer in app? Still unable to get a block.


Yes I got an error when I checked early this morning, but I was able to get an evening block for today last night. It showed up about 10:30


----------



## Nubiwon

Well, looks like time to go back to Uber/Lyft/DD/GH lol. It was great doing flex while it lasted.


----------



## Flexxx

Just picked up a 10:30 for today.


----------



## 310uberdriver

Picked up 930-130 at 9:15 in Samo warehouse. Lol


----------



## 310uberdriver

Apparently delivery systems are down. At least here.


----------



## RGV

310uberdriver said:


> Apparently delivery systems are down. At least here.


Is it showing Error 130?


----------



## 310uberdriver

RGV said:


> Is it showing Error 130?


Not on the drive app, their internal system


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Ended up getting a 10 block at 845 this morning. ^ and to refer to above yeah I asked the staff at my warehouse they said they had some system problems last night that's why 10pm blocks didn't drop so and they should still drop some blocks at 10pm. Hopefully that's true. Also I dropped my phone and cracked my screen while scanning packages today so kinda regret grabbing that morning block lol.


Buy new phone, with nice case and list those as tax reimbursement. Just kidding. Michael, are you DLA2?


----------



## Flexxx

> Ended up getting a 10 block at 845 this morning. ^ and to refer to above yeah I asked the staff at my warehouse they said they had some system problems last night that's why 10pm blocks didn't drop so and they should still drop some blocks at 10pm. Hopefully that's true.


Hope this is the case for Commerce.


----------



## Chargr

Anyone on N. LA Get any blocks?


----------



## Nubiwon

Anyone see any afternoon blocks for Commerce today from app? Been refreshing app and see nothing.


----------



## jade88

Chargr said:


> Anyone on N. LA Get any blocks?


I got blocks yesterday for today. But didn't see any offers today . You?


----------



## Chargr

jade88 said:


> I got blocks yesterday for today. But didn't see any offers today . You?


About what time did they show up yesterday?

I have been refreshing at least once every hour and nothing.


----------



## catorparrot

I'm North LA and I haven't seen ONE block, and I've been refreshing for about 24hrs straight now. I think the iPhone app doesn't refresh correctly.

This is a ****ing joke... they've made it impossible to get work unless you stare at your app 24hrs a day and pray. Who the **** thought this was a good idea??

And of course not dispatch or support has ANY information, as always. Who is responsible for this update? If I find out, I'm setting his car on fire.


----------



## FlexDriver

catorparrot said:


> I'm North LA and I haven't seen ONE block, and I've been refreshing for about 24hrs straight now. I think the iPhone app doesn't refresh correctly.
> 
> This is a &%[email protected]!*ing joke... they've made it impossible to get work unless you stare at your app 24hrs a day and pray. Who the &%[email protected]!* thought this was a good idea??
> 
> And of course not dispatch or support has ANY information, as always. Who is responsible for this update? If I find out, I'm setting his car on fire.


Thanks for very informative 1st post.


----------



## Chargr

My friend who's actually a Prime Now driver for N.LA says he hasn't seen any flex driver at all. So maybe tomorrow, app issues perhaps.


----------



## jade88

Chargr said:


> My friend who's actually a Prime Now driver for N.LA says he hasn't seen any flex driver at all. So maybe tomorrow, app issues perhaps.


You mean at the warehouse? I dropped my blocks for today. But I'm scared I'll never get blocks again now 



Chargr said:


> About what time did they show up yesterday?
> 
> I have been refreshing at least once every hour and nothing.


They showed all throughout yesterday. Actually I did see a block for today at 12:28pm for 12:30pm to 3:30pm which was an odd shift for North LA. Obviously couldn't pick it up because I would've been late.


----------



## Chargr

jade88 said:


> You mean at the warehouse? I dropped my blocks for today. But I'm scared I'll never get blocks again now
> 
> They showed all throughout yesterday. Actually I did see a block for today at 12:28pm for 12:30pm to 3:30pm which was an odd shift for North LA. Obviously couldn't pick it up because I would've been late.


Yeah he works the afternoon shift at the warehouse and he says he hasn't seen any flex drivers. He will take a look at 6pm if he sees any.


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> Anyone see any afternoon blocks for Commerce today from app? Been refreshing app and see nothing.


Any luck?

I think most of the blocks offered yesterday l for updating the app were evening blocks.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Wooooooo I lucked out today, and only had to deliver 12 packages for a three hour block . Took about one hour, and was the easiest $54 I've ever made. 

I was originally supposed to have about 35 packages, but the new updated app crashed on my phone while I was about halfway done scanning my packages. The camera stopped responding, so I just restarted the phone. I wanted to make sure the packages were still in my itinerary, but when I re-scanned packages that I knew were scanned before, instead of getting "You have already scanned this package", it flashed red and said "Do not pick up" and to return it to a warehouse associate. Happened to a majority of my packages. Only a small portion of my packages were actually scanning green. 

Took some time for the warehouse peeps to figure it out, and they told me I could just head out with the 12 packages that I was able to scan.


----------



## jade88

michaelb said:


> Ended up getting a 10 block at 845 this morning. ^ and to refer to above yeah I asked the staff at my warehouse they said they had some system problems last night that's why 10pm blocks didn't drop so and they should still drop some blocks at 10pm. Hopefully that's true. Also I dropped my phone and cracked my screen while scanning packages today so kinda regret grabbing that morning block lol.


So you think 10pm drop will still happen?? I hope it happens for my warehouse too


----------



## jade88

Chargr said:


> Yeah he works the afternoon shift at the warehouse and he says he hasn't seen any flex drivers. He will take a look at 6pm if he sees any.


There probably will be. I had a 6pm block that I had to give up.


----------



## Chargr

Finally refreshed app and saw a 6pm block too bad I got school...


----------



## jade88

Chargr said:


> Finally refreshed app and saw a 6pm block too bad I got school...


That might have been the block I forfeited lol. I've been looking for blocks for tomorrow but nothin.


----------



## aeiou_-

Nubiwon said:


> Anyone see any afternoon blocks for Commerce today from app? Been refreshing app and see nothing.


I've seen absolutely 0 blocks in 2 days


----------



## Flexxx

Was offered a 5 block for tomorrow but can't do evenings at the moment


----------



## jester121

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> I was originally supposed to have about 35 packages, but the new updated app crashed on my phone while I was about halfway done scanning my packages. The camera stopped responding, so I just restarted the phone. I wanted to make sure the packages were still in my itinerary, but when I re-scanned packages that I knew were scanned before, instead of getting "You have already scanned this package", it flashed red and said "Do not pick up" and to return it to a warehouse associate. Happened to a majority of my packages. Only a small portion of my packages were actually scanning g reen.
> 
> Took some time for the warehouse peeps to figure it out, and they told me I could just head out with the 12 packages that I was able to scan.


Now *that* would be a profitable hack for someone to develop and sell... call it:

Half-a-Block?
Lite-Load?
Outa-here-gimme-my-fitty-fo?


----------



## Myrney

OK super weirdness. I haven't worked last couple of days (my choice), but I got offered a block yesterday for today at 5pm. I rolled up and was sent home! Apparently no more work. I got there at 450pm. That was cool. On the way home I checked my app and i was offered a 5pm for tomorrow. I am hoping last night was just a glitch in terms of the 10pm drop, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## jade88

Myrney said:


> OK super weirdness. I haven't worked last couple of days (my choice), but I got offered a block yesterday for today at 5pm. I rolled up and was sent home! Apparently no more work. I got there at 450pm. That was cool. On the way home I checked my app and i was offered a 5pm for tomorrow. I am hoping last night was just a glitch in terms of the 10pm drop, but I am not holding my breath.


Did you still get paid?


----------



## Myrney

jade88 said:


> Did you still get paid?


Yes. I was greeted with " We have good news for you. . . " And actually it was. I am a exhausted today because I had to have a colonoscopy this morning. But because of this new system, I am terrified of not accepting every shift I am offered. So today was cool. I drove down and then was released with pay. I wonder if that means less shifts overall though.


----------



## michaelb

Got offered 1030am. Wonder if there were 10am blocks.


----------



## Flexxx

When you say there was no work, do you mean no one delivered or had all the packages been handed out?


----------



## Bobonyx

Myrney said:


> Yes. I was greeted with " We have good news for you. . . " And actually it was. I am a exhausted today because I had to have a colonoscopy this morning. But because of this new system, I am terrified of not accepting every shift I am offered. So today was cool. I drove down and then was released with pay. I wonder if that means less shifts overall though.


The carts were empty in Commerce, I only had two packages tonight in LA. I was done in 30 minutes but with traffic took me over an hour to get home. I accepted a block today for tomorrow at 10:30.


----------



## raiders44

For those who get open blocks, can you post the time you got the offer and for what shift? Maybe we can all come together and see if we could find a pattern for block releases.

=)


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Got offered 1030am. Wonder if there were 10am blocks.


Today, I saw the afternoon block (1-3pm) around ~11:00am.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> When you say there was no work, do you mean no one delivered or had all the packages been handed out?


5:00pm today was very light. They ran out of packages by 4:45.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Today, I saw the afternoon block (1-3pm) around ~11:00am.


Jeez they released that pretty early. I wanted to do an afternoon block today was looking at offers around 12 since that's when they use to release the afternoon blocks.

What block did you get for tmrw?


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

raiders44 said:


> For those who get open blocks, can you post the time you got the offer and for what shift? Maybe we can all come together and see if we could find a pattern for block releases.
> 
> =)


Woke up this morning sometime between 9:00 and 9:30, picked up a 11:30 to 2:30 block


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Jeez they released that pretty early. I wanted to do an afternoon block today was looking at offers around 12 since that's when they use to release the afternoon blocks.
> 
> What block did you get for tmrw?


I got 1030am block, around 6:50pm today.


----------



## Nubiwon

No blocks at 10pm again, This is getting bad.


----------



## raiders44

no more 10pm blocks.


lame.


----------



## omgitschester

Nubiwon said:


> No blocks at 10pm again, This is getting bad.


i just caught one right when it 10pm. 2hr block 10pm to 12am -.-


----------



## omgitschester

that was weird, my availability for friday is set for 6am-8pm and yet i got a 10pm-12am tomorrow... could this new update be a little buggy?


----------



## aeiou_-

Nubiwon said:


> No blocks at 10pm again, This is getting bad.


I agree. This is a terrible update. We should all write support.


----------



## Nubiwon

10pm to 12am? Deliver alcohols? Lol


----------



## jade88

If we don't like something we should all write support or use the feedback option on the app.


----------



## jade88

Did anybody work at the North LA warehouse today?


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> I got 1030am block, around 6:50pm today.


Yeah that's around when I accepted my 1030 too. I wonder if there were any 10ams.

And yeah this update sucks, instead of checking once a day at 10pm for blocks. You now have to literally check your phone frequently for blocks.


----------



## Flexxx

omgitschester said:


> that was weird, my availability for friday is set for 6am-8pm and yet i got a 10pm-12am tomorrow... could this new update be a little buggy?


You availability is only taken into account when they send out the Friday blocks.


----------



## Flexxx

RGV said:


> I got 1030am block, around 6:50pm today.


Was it offered to you or did you check the app?


----------



## FlexDriver

Flexxx said:


> You availability is only taken into account when they send out the Friday blocks.


Which are almost non-existent


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Yeah that's around when I accepted my 1030 too. I wonder if there were any 10ams.
> 
> And yeah this update sucks, instead of checking once a day at 10pm for blocks. You now have to literally check your phone frequently for blocks.


The worst thing is that it doesn't even tell you or any notification that telling "there's an offer for you." LOL. #NotTheUpdateWeWanted 


Flexxx said:


> Was it offered to you or did you check the app?


I checked the app, and there's an offer for tomorrow. It was not reserved offer.


----------



## aeiou_-

RGV said:


> The worst thing is that it doesn't even tell you or any notification that telling "there's an offer for you." LOL. #NotTheUpdateWeWanted
> 
> I checked the app, and there's an offer for tomorrow. It was not reserved offer.


#NotMyAppUpdate


----------



## omgitschester

jade88 said:


> Did anybody work at the North LA warehouse today?


Yea I was there for the 4 to 6 and 6 to 8 blocks


----------



## jade88

omgitschester said:


> Yea I was there for the 4 to 6 and 6 to 8 blocks


Ohh nice. I forfeited those blocks today. Was it busy? Did you get offers to work more?


----------



## aeiou_-

I feel like I'm the only one without any offers.


----------



## omgitschester

jade88 said:


> Ohh nice. I forfeited those blocks today. Was it busy? Did you get offers to work more?


I guess it was busy. They gave me 2 deliveries to weho from 4 to 6. I was going to forfeit the 6 to 8 coz I was running late (LA traffic), i got back to the station and they gave me 1 more delivery. ''Twas a good day. Busy is always good.


----------



## jade88

omgitschester said:


> I guess it was busy. They gave me 2 deliveries to weho from 4 to 6. I was going to forfeit the 6 to 8 coz I was running late (LA traffic), i got back to the station and they gave me 1 more delivery. ''Twas a good day. Busy is always good.


That's good. Did it give you the option to continue working after 8?


----------



## Nubiwon

aeiou_- said:


> I feel like I'm the only one without any offers.


That makes two of us. This update haven't give me any offers.


----------



## omgitschester

jade88 said:


> That's good. Did it give you the option to continue working after 8?


No, I was waiting for that in the offer tab.


----------



## michaelb

aeiou_- said:


> I feel like I'm the only one without any offers.





Nubiwon said:


> That makes two of us. This update haven't give me any offers.


Did you guys check the offer tab like every 30 minutes? Should see what times offers come out for commerce, because they pop up to all the drivers at each warehouse at the certain time and it's basically first come first serve. For DLA2 it seems like offers get sent out around 7.


----------



## mr.white

I got a 11am block for Friday . it showed up at 1030am on Thursday .


----------



## iyengar

I have noticed at my warehouse they give out more 2 hour block than 4 hour block,6 or even 8 shift.


----------



## Shangsta

omgitschester said:


> that was weird, my availability for friday is set for 6am-8pm and yet i got a 10pm-12am tomorrow... could this new update be a little buggy?


Your availability means nothing (except on Fridays when they assign blocks) you got a 10pm because thats what is available, not because they were fitting it into your availabiliyy.


----------



## Shangsta

iyengar said:


> I have noticed at my warehouse they give out more 2 hour block than 4 hour block,6 or even 8 shift.


Arent you prime? Prime is mostly 2 hr blocks


----------



## Chargr

Think I'm
Gonna be done with Amazon, it looks almost impossible to get a shift you want in advance.


----------



## aeiou_-

Commerce, who got the new update to work for them?

Tell me yer secrets


----------



## Shangsta

I reverted back to the old version and grabbed a 930 block for today. Not a bad idea to keep using it while it still works.


----------



## aeiou_-

Shangsta said:


> I reverted back to the old version and grabbed a 930 block for today. Not a bad idea to keep using it while it still works.


I am considering that.
Would the drops still work at 10 for that one?


----------



## aeiou_-

Shangsta said:


> I reverted back to the old version and grabbed a 930 block for today. Not a bad idea to keep using it while it still works.


Before I delete this and possibly make a mistake, how did you reinstall the old app?


----------



## omgitschester

just saw a 3hr block for the north la location, well that was gone..


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> Before I delete this and possibly make a mistake, how did you reinstall the old app?


Google search an apk of the previous app number


----------



## Flexxx

Going to be here a while...


----------



## aeiou_-

Finally caught a block for tomorrow 10:30. Damn, I was getting bummered.


----------



## jade88

This really sucks. Do you guys think the reserved offers are going to be like getting scheduled? So they'll offer me nothing cuz I haven't gotten scheduled yet once?


----------



## aeiou_-

jade88 said:


> This really sucks. Do you guys think the reserved offers are going to be like getting scheduled? So they'll offer me nothing cuz I haven't gotten scheduled yet once?


Only time will tell. I was clearing close to 40 a week, so this is a big change

edit:I don't want to go back to uber.


----------



## Chargr

Shangsta said:


> Google search an apk of the previous app number


Which is?


----------



## jade88

Has anyone asked their warehouse managers about the new update and if they're going to keep it?


----------



## Myrney

Bobonyx said:


> The carts were empty in Commerce, I only had two packages tonight in LA. I was done in 30 minutes but with traffic took me over an hour to get home. I accepted a block today for tomorrow at 10:30.


I am on the for the evening again. I wonder how it will be. But I did accept a block for tomorrow at 1130am. Should be interesting.


----------



## omgitschester

4hr block on north la popped up and gone again damn it.


----------



## Myrney

raiders44 said:


> For those who get open blocks, can you post the time you got the offer and for what shift? Maybe we can all come together and see if we could find a pattern for block releases.
> 
> =)


So I got offered a 1130a block for tomorrow at 1130am today. I got offered my 5p block for today at 5pm yesterday. So it seems I am only getting the 24hr in advance notifications. I am not seeing any blocks that are being released hours before, but then I am not actively searching.


----------



## omgitschester

4hr blocked popped up again and I actually got it. It came out between 1140-1145am. Its for the north la station btw.


----------



## jade88

omgitschester said:


> 4hr blocked popped up again and I actually got it. It came out between 1140-1145am. Its for the north la station btw.


For today or tomorrow? What time does the block start? Were you checking the app like crazy? I can't do that


----------



## Flexxx

aeiou_- said:


> Finally caught a block for tomorrow 10:30. Damn, I was getting bummered.


Wonder if all the 10:30 blocks are being offered at 10:30 the day before and the random blocks throughout the day are the ones people drop.


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Wonder if all the 10:30 blocks are being offered at 10:30 the day before and the random blocks throughout the day are the ones people drop.


Makes sense that the drop would start exactly 24 hours before. I'll check at 5, again to test this. What want to know is if people are receiving same day blocks early and if people are receiving blocks for a later time the day before. For example, 10:30 a.m. today, receiving 5:00p.m. tomorrow.


----------



## Bobonyx

aeiou_- said:


> Makes sense that the drop would start exactly 24 hours before. I'll check at 5, again to test this. What want to know is if people are receiving same day blocks early and if people are receiving blocks for a later time the day before. For example, 10:30 a.m. today, receiving 5:00p.m. tomorrow.


Block was just offered for Commerce 11:30-230 guess I wasn't fast enough it's already been taken

Block for tomorrow


----------



## omgitschester

jade88 said:


> For today or tomorrow? What time does the block start? Were you checking the app like crazy? I can't do that


For today. I check the app every 15min if I'm not doing anything. Good thing I live close by the station. Block was from 12pm to 4pm.


----------



## RGV

Someday you have to continue deliver knowingly you are being fked 3-ways: the traffic, the app/gps, and the customer. And, I had to forfeit my afternoon block becuz I knew that I won't complete the first block and arrive to warehouse on time. michaelb how was your monring? And, did you see a dude with van pull into dock 29, it was left empty and there were already car at other docks after that, I think he was targeted due to the vehicle size.

P/S: on a better note, Kimberly is nicest of all. *just smile and wave boys*


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Someday you have to continue deliver knowingly you are being fked 3-ways: the traffic, the app/gps, and the customer. And, I had to forfeit my afternoon block becuz I knew that I won't complete the first block and arrive to warehouse on time. michaelb how was your monring? And, did you see a dude with van pull into dock 29, it was left empty and there were already car at other docks after that, I think he was targeted due to the vehicle size.
> 
> P/S: on a better note, Kimberly is nicest of all. *just smile and wave boys*


Lol terrible. Almost took 3 hours today. Kinda annoyed so I'm taking tomorrow off with my usual Sunday. IDK I think I left before I saw the van, I think I had dock 28. I was kind of pissed since we started kinda late. I hate waiting around for 10-15minutes. I did notice one of the van drivers that started driving for flex recently since he wears the same outfit.

When did you get the afternoon block?


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> When did you get the afternoon block?


I saw it around 11:15am while waiting for traffic to clear. Lol. So, you are some of the first person to arrive?


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> I saw it around 11:15am while waiting for traffic to clear. Lol. So, you are some of the first person to arrive?


I think I was like the 7th car in. Let me know when you see the blocks for tmrw pop up. Wonder if it'll pop up at 7 again.

Just got my first email about package being not received on Tuesday. I guess it's not bad being my fifth week. Honestly have no clue which house it could've been too since I did two blocks that day.


----------



## Myrney

Has anyone been offered reserved blocks for next week as per the email on the update ?


----------



## rjokay

Myrney said:


> Has anyone been offered reserved blocks for next week as per the email on the update ?


Nope... I fully suspect they will not be issued whatsoever.


----------



## Bobonyx

Myrney said:


> Has anyone been offered reserved blocks for next week as per the email on the update ?


Nope I never received any, my availability is set to open all week


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Myrney said:


> Has anyone been offered reserved blocks for next week as per the email on the update ?


no, nothing yet. but the new schedule hasn't dropped yet...still all grey dots!


----------



## aeiou_-

Think I figured it out.. the drop seems to be 24 hours before.


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> Think I figured it out.. the drop seems to be 24 hours before.


Did you get something ?


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> Has anyone been offered reserved blocks for next week as per the email on the update ?


None reserved here

I think those will be available at 10p.m., maybe. but don't take my word for it though. We'll see later today. haha.


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> Did you get something ?


Yep, 5 p.m. tomorrow. I refreshed at 5 exactly.


----------



## omgitschester

No one is taking blocks tomorrow for north la? There's 3 2hr blocks and 2 4hr blocks. It's still there. Up for more than 30sec lol


----------



## Chargr

omgitschester said:


> No one is taking blocks tomorrow for north la? There's 3 2hr blocks and 2 4hr blocks. It's still there. Up for more than 30sec lol


I saw some for today at 6:30pm and tomorrow at 4pm.

Both 4hr shifts. I think 5pm is the drop.


----------



## aeiou_-

Also, I would advise against dropping blocks to check for more now. I lost my 5p.m. block.


----------



## Nubiwon

Hmm, only 2 blocks reserved for next week. This really sux, no more consistency for flex now.


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> Hmm, only 2 blocks reserved for next week. This really sux, no more consistency for flex now.


Better than my 0 for the last three weeks


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> Yep, 5 p.m. tomorrow. I refreshed at 5 exactly.


I was refreshing at that time too, but didn't see anything! I wonder if it's because I had one block already


----------



## Myrney

Nubiwon said:


> Hmm, only 2 blocks reserved for next week. This really sux, no more consistency for flex now.


I only got two reserved as well. Ugh. I guess this means refreshing all the freaking time!


----------



## omgitschester

Nubiwon said:


> Hmm, only 2 blocks reserved for next week. This really sux, no more consistency for flex now.


I got zero reserved blocks for next week... I guess I'll stick with the daily refreshing


----------



## michaelb

0/6 for scheduled blocks, since there's no more 10pm drops I'm worried.


----------



## raiders44

no blocks this week =(


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> I guess this means refreshing all the freaking time!


Time to make those kids earn their room and board.


----------



## rjokay

Those of us in the LA Flex facebook group/north LA hub made this letter for all of us to each send to support. If you are also unhappy with this update, you might as well send it too... what have we got to lose at this point?

***DRIVERS! 
SEND THIS TO: [email protected]
AND 
copy and paste into the FEEDBACK section of the Flex app itself!
Feel free to send it once, twice, three times per day if you must until we get a response from a real human being!***

To Amazon Flex Support, App Developers, and Administration:

I am writing to express my extreme displeasure and sincere disappointment in the recent changes to how Flex Drivers are able to pick up shifts and find available hours to work.

I understand that the availability of blocks fluctuates and that they are not guaranteed, and I understand that same day blocks become available based on demand and availability.

However, with the removal of a set time at which upcoming blocks are released, many of us contractors find ourselves unable to pick up ANY blocks whatsoever, leaving the majority of us incredibly frustrated, especially after weeks of consistent availability.

With this update, it has become nearly impossible to schedule oneself, as such that:

1) The act of searching for available blocks has become an unreasonably time-consuming process which unfairly favors those who have an excess of free time and/or no issues with staring at a screen for hours upon hours, hoping to catch a shift.

2) We are now left unable to choose the length of our shift while agreeing to it, which, as independent contractors, we should be able to govern for ourselves so long as work remains or is expected to.

And,
3) The so-called "reserved blocks" failed to arrive for the vast majority of us, but for those of us who did receive reserved offers, they were no different from the previously assigned blocks dropped on Fridays in the past.

For those of us who prefer to work for Amazon Flex, this is not compatible with our ability to offer our services to other customers, as:

1) We would have to consistently be paying attention to the Amazon Flex app all day long if we wished to continue our services with Amazon in any capacity.

2) It creates new potential for dangerous situations, as drivers force themselves to stay awake increasingly long and late hours searching for a shift, for which they will undoubtedly be exhausted by the time the get behind the wheel.

And,
3) Additionally, the manual prompting required for drivers to be alerted to shifts (as the Flex app does nothing itself to alert us to their availability) undoubtedly will lead to situations where drivers who are currently working and wishing to extend their shift will now be interacting with their phones while operating their car.

While the previous system was not perfect either, it was still greatly preferable to the current method. The previous method may have resulted in fewer hours for those who were not diligent in preparing for the drop time and efficient in making their decision quickly, but there was always the option to hunt for blocks the following day; this new method, simply put, causes EVERY ONE OF US to scavenge for scraps of shifts, and leaves far to much potential for hackers and programmers to build means by which to assure themselves blocks.

Please pass this message on to the app developers, and hopefully we can find a solution for this before drivers grow increasingly agitated and frustrated.

Thank you for your time and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## FlexDriver

rjokay said:


> Those of us in the LA Flex facebook group/north LA hub made this letter for all of us to each send to support. If you are also unhappy with this update, you might as well send it too... what have we got to lose at this point?
> 
> ***DRIVERS!
> SEND THIS TO: [email protected]
> AND
> copy and paste into the FEEDBACK section of the Flex app itself!
> Feel free to send it once, twice, three times per day if you must until we get a response from a real human being!***
> 
> To Amazon Flex Support, App Developers, and Administration:
> 
> I am writing to express my extreme displeasure and sincere disappointment in the recent changes to how Flex Drivers are able to pick up shifts and find available hours to work.
> 
> I understand that the availability of blocks fluctuates and that they are not guaranteed, and I understand that same day blocks become available based on demand and availability.
> 
> However, with the removal of a set time at which upcoming blocks are released, many of us contractors find ourselves unable to pick up ANY blocks whatsoever, leaving the majority of us incredibly frustrated, especially after weeks of consistent availability.
> 
> With this update, it has become nearly impossible to schedule oneself, as such that:
> 
> 1) The act of searching for available blocks has become an unreasonably time-consuming process which unfairly favors those who have an excess of free time and/or no issues with staring at a screen for hours upon hours, hoping to catch a shift.
> 
> 2) We are now left unable to choose the length of our shift while agreeing to it, which, as independent contractors, we should be able to govern for ourselves so long as work remains or is expected to.
> 
> And,
> 3) The so-called "reserved blocks" failed to arrive for the vast majority of us, but for those of us who did receive reserved offers, they were no different from the previously assigned blocks dropped on Fridays in the past.
> 
> For those of us who prefer to work for Amazon Flex, this is not compatible with our ability to offer our services to other customers, as:
> 
> 1) We would have to consistently be paying attention to the Amazon Flex app all day long if we wished to continue our services with Amazon in any capacity.
> 
> 2) It creates new potential for dangerous situations, as drivers force themselves to stay awake increasingly long and late hours searching for a shift, for which they will undoubtedly be exhausted by the time the get behind the wheel.
> 
> And,
> 3) Additionally, the manual prompting required for drivers to be alerted to shifts (as the Flex app does nothing itself to alert us to their availability) undoubtedly will lead to situations where drivers who are currently working and wishing to extend their shift will now be interacting with their phones while operating their car.
> 
> While the previous system was not perfect either, it was still greatly preferable to the current method. The previous method may have resulted in fewer hours for those who were not diligent in preparing for the drop time and efficient in making their decision quickly, but there was always the option to hunt for blocks the following day; this new method, simply put, causes EVERY ONE OF US to scavenge for scraps of shifts, and leaves far to much potential for hackers and programmers to build means by which to assure themselves blocks.
> 
> Please pass this message on to the app developers, and hopefully we can find a solution for this before drivers grow increasingly agitated and frustrated.
> 
> Thank you for your time and I look forward to hearing from you.


Instead of all this BS just write *"I am not happy with this update, please revert back to the previous scheduling setup" Thanks*
No one have time to read Alibaba and forty thieves stories anymore, keep it simple and keep it straight


----------



## michaelb

FlexDriver said:


> Instead of all this BS just write *"I am not happy with this update, please revert back to the previous scheduling setup" Thanks*
> No one have time to read Alibaba and forty thieves stories anymore, keep it simple and keep it straight


k


----------



## aeiou_-

rjokay said:


> Those of us in the LA Flex facebook group/north LA hub made this letter for all of us to each send to support. If you are also unhappy with this update, you might as well send it too... what have we got to lose at this point?
> 
> ***DRIVERS!
> SEND THIS TO: [email protected]
> AND
> copy and paste into the FEEDBACK section of the Flex app itself!
> Feel free to send it once, twice, three times per day if you must until we get a response from a real human being!***
> 
> To Amazon Flex Support, App Developers, and Administration:
> 
> I am writing to express my extreme displeasure and sincere disappointment in the recent changes to how Flex Drivers are able to pick up shifts and find available hours to work.
> 
> I understand that the availability of blocks fluctuates and that they are not guaranteed, and I understand that same day blocks become available based on demand and availability.
> 
> However, with the removal of a set time at which upcoming blocks are released, many of us contractors find ourselves unable to pick up ANY blocks whatsoever, leaving the majority of us incredibly frustrated, especially after weeks of consistent availability.
> 
> With this update, it has become nearly impossible to schedule oneself, as such that:
> 
> 1) The act of searching for available blocks has become an unreasonably time-consuming process which unfairly favors those who have an excess of free time and/or no issues with staring at a screen for hours upon hours, hoping to catch a shift.
> 
> 2) We are now left unable to choose the length of our shift while agreeing to it, which, as independent contractors, we should be able to govern for ourselves so long as work remains or is expected to.
> 
> And,
> 3) The so-called "reserved blocks" failed to arrive for the vast majority of us, but for those of us who did receive reserved offers, they were no different from the previously assigned blocks dropped on Fridays in the past.
> 
> For those of us who prefer to work for Amazon Flex, this is not compatible with our ability to offer our services to other customers, as:
> 
> 1) We would have to consistently be paying attention to the Amazon Flex app all day long if we wished to continue our services with Amazon in any capacity.
> 
> 2) It creates new potential for dangerous situations, as drivers force themselves to stay awake increasingly long and late hours searching for a shift, for which they will undoubtedly be exhausted by the time the get behind the wheel.
> 
> And,
> 3) Additionally, the manual prompting required for drivers to be alerted to shifts (as the Flex app does nothing itself to alert us to their availability) undoubtedly will lead to situations where drivers who are currently working and wishing to extend their shift will now be interacting with their phones while operating their car.
> 
> While the previous system was not perfect either, it was still greatly preferable to the current method. The previous method may have resulted in fewer hours for those who were not diligent in preparing for the drop time and efficient in making their decision quickly, but there was always the option to hunt for blocks the following day; this new method, simply put, causes EVERY ONE OF US to scavenge for scraps of shifts, and leaves far to much potential for hackers and programmers to build means by which to assure themselves blocks.
> 
> Please pass this message on to the app developers, and hopefully we can find a solution for this before drivers grow increasingly agitated and frustrated.
> 
> Thank you for your time and I look forward to hearing from you.


I will send this. I encourage everyone else to do the same. I already sent my own earlier, 'cept I used words like terrible and sucks.  Thanks for taking the time to write this.

Headline tomorrow: 20 flex drivers deactivated.


----------



## Flexxx

Heh, sent one yesterday about 1/10 in length. Did talk to one of the workers there today about it so hopefully she'll pass it on to the blue vest.


----------



## omgitschester

10pm dropped for north LA was only 10pm to 12am tomorrow. Gone.


----------



## 310uberdriver

Danmit only saw 1 2 hr block for sm for tomorrow and it went faster then happy hr at the local hoe house.


----------



## jade88

omgitschester said:


> I got zero reserved blocks for next week... I guess I'll stick with the daily refreshing


You didn't take the blocks for tomorrow? Haha. I was getting ready for a 2 hour block and saw one 4 hour block for tomorrow and accepted it. I don't even know if it was a reserved offer but I'm assuming not after I saw your post.


----------



## omgitschester

jade88 said:


> You didn't take the blocks for tomorrow? Haha. I was getting ready for a 2 hour block and saw one 4 hour block for tomorrow and accepted it. I don't even know if it was a reserved offer but I'm assuming not after I saw your post.


I didn't take anything for today. My actual work days are on the weekends. I saw a bunch last night and it was just there. The blocks last night were offers.


----------



## aeiou_-

Commerce, don't bring your kids with you.. Just saw a dude get denied his route. He still had to wait for everyone to load their cars. 15 minutes after block starts, still waiting for these guys to move. 

I think he may be done.


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> Commerce, don't bring your kids with you.. Just saw a dude get denied his route. He still had to wait for everyone to load their cars. 15 minutes after block starts, still waiting for these guys to move.


Idiot, I dont approve of leaving your kid on the street outside the warehouse but why try to bring them in? Stupid


----------



## Flexxx

Shangsta said:


> Idiot, I dont approve of leaving your kid on the street outside the warehouse but why try to bring them in? Stupid


Well, he did try to conceal him in the trunk but the kid gave himself away when he started gasping for air.


----------



## aeiou_-

Shangsta said:


> Idiot, I dont approve of leaving your kid on the street outside the warehouse but why try to bring them in? Stupid


The warehouse czar says no to children in the car.


----------



## sweatypawz

Today's package count for commerce was ****ing gnarly.


----------



## Shangsta

Flexxx said:


> Well, he did try to conceal him in the trunk but the kid gave himself away when he started gasping for air.


Speaking of kids I pulled up at a house and a kid told me where he placed my package. I was confused then realized his dad was on the side of the road and sent him in to deliver the package. I hate how my warehouse has two drivers going to the exact same house. Seems so inefficient.


----------



## aeiou_-

Anyone want to drop a 5p.m. block?


----------



## Flexxx

Has anyone ever had their number of packages not add up to the total on the paper? Not sure if I read it wrong but I thought the paper said 45 but I ended up with 43.


----------



## jade88

Shangsta said:


> Speaking of kids I pulled up at a house and a kid told me where he placed my package. I was confused then realized his dad was on the side of the road and sent him in to deliver the package. I hate how my warehouse has two drivers going to the exact same house. Seems so inefficient.


Does Android have the feedback option. This is a good thing to write for that. I think we should all use the feedback option more.


----------



## Shangsta

Flexxx said:


> Has anyone ever had their number of packages not add up to the total on the paper? Not sure if I read it wrong but I thought the paper said 45 but I ended up with 43.


This can happen for many reasons. Maybe the packages didnt scan. Could have fallen off on transit. Definitely not your fault though. I am more concerned when I end up with more than what is on my paper.


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Has anyone ever had their number of packages not add up to the total on the paper? Not sure if I read it wrong but I thought the paper said 45 but I ended up with 43.


it's okay, today I took 2 extra packages on my rack. 50 instead of 48, you know I got you!


----------



## Flexxx

sweatypawz said:


> Today's package count for commerce was &%[email protected]!*ing gnarly.


Huh?


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Huh?


High package amount today. I had 50.


----------



## aeiou_-

I'm waiting by the warehouse for someone to drop a block. I was nearby. There's usually that one person. haha. Nothing so far.


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> High package amount today. I had 50.


I got 43 at 1130am, but then the guy behind me had scanned one of mine into his group until I stopped him from scanning more. Then somehow I ended up with a package that was didn't belong to my group. I ended up having to have it assigned to me then drive 20 minutes from my last delivery to get it in. I was still done in 2.5 hours, but that is annoying.

BTW I was able to pick up two blocks for tomorrow. Yeehaw!!!


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> I got 43 at 1130am, but then the guy behind me had scanned one of mine into his group until I stopped him from scanning more. Then somehow I ended up with a package that was didn't belong to my group. I ended up having to have it assigned to me then drive 20 minutes from my last delivery to get it in. I was still done in 2.5 hours, but that is annoying.
> 
> BTW I was able to pick up two blocks for tomorrow. Yeehaw!!!


Samesies, I think the trick is 24 before the drop exactly. I just find it weird that people are prone to receive different blocks for the same warehouse. Definitely a weird day today. 

You should let him take your box.


----------



## Nubiwon

aeiou_- said:


> it's okay, today I took 2 extra packages on my rack. 50 instead of 48, you know I got you!


Thank you, I was missing one too.


----------



## Nubiwon

Got to warehouse at 5pm sharp and was turned back because of no more packages. They told me I am getting paid anyway. Yes!


----------



## aeiou_-

Nubiwon said:


> Got to warehouse at 5pm sharp and was turned back because of no more packages. They told me I am getting paid anyway. Yes!


Siiick.


----------



## Myrney

Nubiwon said:


> Got to warehouse at 5pm sharp and was turned back because of no more packages. They told me I am getting paid anyway. Yes!


Happened to me Thursday!!!


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> Thank you, I was missing one too.


Were you really? This is the first time it's happened to me...


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Were you really? This is the first time it's happened to me...


If you didn't scan it because it wasn't on the rack, you're cool. They sometimes make a mistake or remove a package for whatever reason. If you find it in your car, pick it up before completing your last delivery. Now, if you lost a package on route.. I dunno what happens.


----------



## jade88

Does anyone know if they are still hiring drivers in LA? Or if they are finally done?


----------



## 310uberdriver

As of last week they were still hiring. Saw 2 new drivers at the sm warehouse.


----------



## jade88

310uberdriver said:


> As of last week they were still hiring. Saw 2 new drivers at the sm warehouse.


----------



## sillywabbit

jade88 said:


> Does anyone know if they are still hiring drivers in LA? Or if they are finally done?


I saw it was closed.

I was told they had over 1,000 drivers and trying to give each driver a few blocks so they have some sort of field experience before the Xmas shopping starts.


----------



## LA Cabbie

Nubiwon said:


> Got to warehouse at 5pm sharp and was turned back because of no more packages. They told me I am getting paid anyway. Yes!


Happened to me at dla4 in San Fernando last week. Easiest $54.


----------



## LA Cabbie

310uberdriver said:


> As of last week they were still hiring. Saw 2 new drivers at the sm warehouse.


I'm not new bud. I started out with Santa Monica October 24th and for some reason they switched me to San Fernando for a full week. Just got switched back to sm yesterday and got my first block tonight.


----------



## 310uberdriver

LA Cabbie said:


> I'm not new bud. I started out with Santa Monica October 24th and for some reason they switched me to San Fernando for a full week. Just got switched back to sm yesterday and got my first block tonight.


Never said you were new. They had 2 new drivers sitting right next to me waiting for quick training on the app.


----------



## michaelb

Seems like dla2 is dropping offers only on same day about an hr or so before actual time it starts. Grabbed one yday for 10 around 9. And today the offers popped up for 10 and 1030 about the same time too.


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Seems like dla2 is dropping offers only on same day about an hr or so before actual time it starts. Grabbed one yday for 10 around 9. And today the offers popped up for 10 and 1030 about the same time too.


Able to snag 10:30 block at 8:30am. It sad to see how things are going..


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Able to snag 10:30 block at 8:30am. It sad to see how things are going..


Weird maybe the 10 I saw was dropped by someone but it was up for good ten minutes. Just randomly checking though don't do Sunday rather watch football .

Did you grab a block yday?


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Weird maybe the 10 I saw was dropped by someone but it was up for good ten minutes. Just randomly checking though don't do Sunday rather watch football .
> 
> Did you grab a block yday?


Dang it, just saw a notification of open block at 9:35, but it gone fast. 
Yesterday, I got 10am block around same time you said above, with 50 packages..


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Dang it, just saw a notification of open block at 9:35, but it gone fast.
> Yesterday, I got 10am block around same time you said above, with 50 packages..


Yeah I had around 52. 7 packages twice to two different apartments. Package counts has been getting higher, thought it would go down.

I just grabbed 10am for tmrw right now.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Package counts will go up because of the holidays but consider two things -- a lot more of them will be multiples to the same house, and even with more stops overall they will be grouped together more -- 10 extra stops aren't going to take much extra time if they are a couple houses over each time.


----------



## Myrney

Hey anyone in Commerce. I was on the 1030am block this morning. I set my alarm for 1029a, 1059a and 1129a to try and grab blocks for tomorrow. No such luck. Did any of you?


----------



## Flexxx

Were you done scanning? I grabbed one at 10:30 while scanning.


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Were you done scanning? I grabbed one at 10:30 while scanning.


I left the warehouse before 1030a,but started looking for a shift at 1029a. Oh this sucks!!! I have a shift at 5pm and will likely have to do the same thing!!!


----------



## michaelb

Flexxx said:


> Were you done scanning? I grabbed one at 10:30 while scanning.


Good to know you can grab offers for the next while on a block. What time was your block and what time did you grab for tmrw?


----------



## Flexxx

michaelb said:


> Good to know you can grab offers for the next while on a block. What time was your block and what time did you grab for tmrw?


 10:30

10:30


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> Hey anyone in Commerce. I was on the 1030am block this morning. I set my alarm for 1029a, 1059a and 1129a to try and grab blocks for tomorrow. No such luck. Did any of you?


I refreshed the white screen while noob town evacuated La Casa De Czarina. Samesies on the :29 alarm. Got me 54 dollars at 10:30 a.m, November 14, 2016.


----------



## mr.white

Delivered to this lady today! Bernice Hitler Palin-von Trump.


----------



## Shangsta

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Package counts will go up because of the holidays but consider two things -- a lot more of them will be multiples to the same house, and even with more stops overall they will be grouped together more -- 10 extra stops aren't going to take much extra time if they are a couple houses over each time.


This is true package counts will get worse than this.

Although multiples are no guarentee to increase, I often deliver to houses where a driver already stopped the same day or a driver will be there at the same time as me.

Would be nice if we got every block to a neighborhood but lets say there is a 10 am a 1030 and an 11 am. Each of those three seperate blocks may send a different driver to the exact same house.


----------



## sweatypawz

Anyone manage to snag a evening shift at commerce tomorrow? I sense the end is coming soon.


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> Anyone manage to snag a evening shift at commerce tomorrow? I sense the end is coming soon.


here here

check exactly 24 hours before. but today there were only 4 cars I saw. 3-6 packages.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> here here
> 
> check exactly 24 hours before. but today the were only 4 cars I saw. 3-6 packages.


I clicked on it to accept and it went poof! Red bar popped up and said that the block was already taken.


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> I refreshed the white screen while noob town evacuated La Casa De Czarina. Samesies on the :29 alarm. Got me 54 dollars at 10:30 a.m, November 14, 2016.


Argh!!!! And six of us at the warehouse all refreshing missed 5pm!!! Guess I'll be refreshing tomorrow. Or should I just go down early and hope they release one?


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Argh!!!! And six of us at the warehouse all refreshing missed 5pm!!! Guess I'll be refreshing tomorrow. Or should I just go down early and hope they release one?


Nice to meet you, neighborino!


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Nice to meet you, neighborino!


Yes!!! That was cool. Now I know who is also trying for the San Gabriel, Alhambra, temple city deliveries!!!


----------



## Flexxx

The trick is to run out of the building for better reception.


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> Argh!!!! And six of us at the warehouse all refreshing missed 5pm!!! Guess I'll be refreshing tomorrow. Or should I just go down early and hope they release one?


I waited two days ago for a random late block release.. nothing. I've had days that it worked, lately seems hard though. I've been lucky to catch the drop, but we'll see how it continues.

I had already left the warehouse when it hit 5. First in, today.


----------



## RGV

All the sudden, a block appears, and the rest is history..


----------



## Myrney

630am this morning got notification for 1030am block. THANK YOU AMAZON GODS


----------



## Retrojka

I was able to get a a 10:30 block this morning at around 7:10 am. see you guys later at commerce


----------



## RGV

Myrney said:


> 630am this morning got notification for 1030am block. THANK YOU AMAZON GODS


----------



## 310uberdriver

Got 8-12 and 12-4 blocks this am.


----------



## sweatypawz

Someone needs to drop a 5pm


----------



## michaelb

62 ****ing packages ffs.


----------



## Flexxx

Man, got there at 10:22 and I was all the way to the back.

50 mostly boxes

Think the guy behind me got Pasadena but few packages.


----------



## aeiou_-

I arrived at a house with no real safe location outside except for a pumpkin on a chair.. Didn't feel too comfortable leaving it there so I walked around the side of the house, had a pretty high wall. I threw the small package but heard a metallic sound. I realized there was a patio awning about the height of the wall. I hope it didn't land on top. lol. I couldn't see. Now I'm dreading a customer expectation report.


----------



## Flexxx

Same thing happened to me so I just placed the pumpkin on top of the package, no way is anyone coming near that thing.


----------



## Flexxx

I don't think package stealing is as prevalent as we think, specially in Lakewood, Cerritos etc...


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> 62 &%[email protected]!*ing packages ffs.


Wow... that's alot, I got 53 packages; however many of them are either for same address or gated community/mobile home, I hope you got the same. And, I was able to snag 10am block for tomorrow at 10:01am today, while scanning.. #lol. I'm going to forfeit since I'm busy tomorrow.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Wow... that's alot, I got 53 packages; however many of them are either for same address or gated community/mobile home, I hope you got the same. And, I was able to snag 10am block for tomorrow at 10:01am today, while scanning.. #lol. I'm going to forfeit since I'm busy tomorrow.


It was 45 stops 64 packages total. And yeah I picked up 10am block today at 10 while scanning too. I'm just kinda ticked other FC are putting 4 hour blocks while we're stuck with 3 hour blocks with 4 hr worth of work.


----------



## Flexxx

Michael,

Where are you delivering to?


----------



## michaelb

Flexxx said:


> Michael,
> 
> Where are you delivering to?


Mostly OC area. Fullerton, Cypress, Buena Park, Anaheim, Anaheim Hills, Orange.


----------



## Chargr

Anyone from N. LA, still in this?


----------



## RGV

Flexxx said:


> Michael,
> 
> Where are you delivering to?





michaelb said:


> Mostly OC area. Fullerton, Cypress, Buena Park, Anaheim, Anaheim Hills, Orange.


La Habra, Cerritos; Hacienda Heights and Whitter if you are unlucky.


----------



## Myrney

michaelb said:


> 62 &%[email protected]!*ing packages ffs.


Damn, I only had 34 in LAKEWOOD. I was done in 80 minutes


----------



## Myrney

RGV said:


> Wow... that's alot, I got 53 packages; however many of them are either for same address or gated community/mobile home, I hope you got the same. And, I was able to snag 10am block for tomorrow at 10:01am today, while scanning.. #lol. I'm going to forfeit since I'm busy tomorrow.


did you forfeit already??? I need a double tomorrow


----------



## RGV

Myrney said:


> did you forfeit already??? I need a double tomorrow


Well, I have not. . I wish that Flex has a system that driver can transfer block to another, like "look at me I'm GOD now".


----------



## Myrney

RGV said:


> Well, I have not. . I wish that Flex has a system that driver can transfer block to another, like "look at me I'm GOD now".


Yes you would totally be GODLIKE


----------



## RGV

Myrney said:


> Yes you would totally be GODLIKE


I will forfeit my block at 10:57pm, hope you can get it or DLA2 people will happy af. LOL


----------



## Myrney

Darn I'm in Commerce. Yes, they will happy AF. The FB group has expressed their need for hours


----------



## Nubiwon

Anyone have this problem where flex app log you out every couple hours? They really wanted you to look at app all the time.


----------



## sweatypawz

No evening blocks for commerce tomorrow?


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> No evening blocks for commerce tomorrow?


I saw that, too. was thinking of taking the day off anyways.


----------



## Nubiwon

From 13 to 14 blocks per week before update. To 7 blocks after update.


----------



## aeiou_-

tonight's route is pretty messed up, too. haha. South gate to south la(currently) to pasadena.


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> From 13 to 14 blocks per week before update. To 7 blocks after update.


Given the lack of evening routes this was probably inevitable.


----------



## sweatypawz

Guess it's back to Uber/Lyft


----------



## raiders44

aeiou_- said:


> tonight's route is pretty messed up, too. haha. South gate to south la(currently) to pasadena.


You should have brought it up to the warehouse workers. South Gate to Pasadena doesn't seem right.


----------



## raiders44

Had a 5pm block this evening in commerce. Got lucky and arrived at 5:03pm. They had to bring packages from the back since they had nothing left. Ended up with 5 packages in the South Pasadena/Pasadena area.

A few minutes before I left, 7-8 white vans showed up. Most vans were picking up while 1-2 vans were dropping off leftover packages. I wonder if amazon is going the white van route instead of flex? Hope not.


----------



## aeiou_-

raiders44 said:


> You should have brought it up to the warehouse workers. South Gate to Pasadena doesn't seem right.


They've been pretty strict on route, lately. it was only 8 packages but there was traffic. Luckily, south pasadena is usually through my route home 'cause the I-5 is a mess.


----------



## michaelb

Hmm according to my weekly summary had 2 packages marked not received. My reliability rating is 100% though.


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Hmm according to my weekly summary had 2 packages marked not received. My reliability rating is 100% though.


LOL, on Monday, I threw the package rite in front of Leasing Office (it closed during lunch time), and I'm glad that it arrived to customer safely. Did you able to get a block? 
P/S: I ordered stuff from Amazon, and it's being transport by USPS, jeez.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> LOL, on Monday, I threw the package rite in front of Leasing Office (it closed during lunch time), and I'm glad that it arrived to customer safely. Did you able to get a block?
> P/S: I ordered stuff from Amazon, and it's being transport by USPS, jeez.


Yeah I've been grabbing them at 10 for past couple days. Been trying to grab an afternoon block on Tuesdays but no luck.


----------



## aeiou_-

dropping a 10 a.m. block at commerce


----------



## aeiou_-

Anyone get 5p.m.? I haven't been able to grab for 2 days.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> Anyone get 5p.m.? I haven't been able to grab for 2 days.


No block again


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> No block again


waaaaack.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> waaaaack.


Probably should ask a blue vest tomorrow morning to see what the deal is


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> Anyone get 5p.m.? I haven't been able to grab for 2 days.


I refreshed from 459pm on a loop. No dice!


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> I refreshed from 459pm on a loop. No dice!


That's generally my tactic, too. haha.

Either someone has the jump on us, or there are no blocks. Retry at 5:30.

You've been managing blocks early in the morning though, right? Like what time?


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> tonight's route is pretty messed up, too. haha. South gate to south la(currently) to pasadena.


I had a whack block last night too


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> That's generally my tactic, too. haha.
> 
> Either someone has the jump on us, or there are no blocks. Retry at 5:30.
> 
> You've been managing blocks early in the morning though, right? Like what time?


I have been averaging 7 a week. I literally don't know how. It's crazy


----------



## sweatypawz

I wonder if the Scoobies drivers are taking over the evening block. Yesterday evening there was a boat load of them loading up at 5ish.

I was trying to find a blue vest at the 10:30am shift today to ask if there were anymore evening blocks but none were to be found. I didn't want to ask the Tsar cause she scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Myrney

Anybody pick up a 530p for tomorrow?


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Anybody pick up a 530p for tomorrow?


Nope. The end is near I suspect.


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> Anybody pick up a 530p for tomorrow?


nooppppe. :/


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> nooppppe. :/


----------



## Flexxx

Noooooo my first customer expectations email


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Noooooo my first customer expectations email


I think I've had 1 package missing per week, lol.


----------



## Flexxx

This is my first in around 1,300.


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> I think I've had 1 package missing per week, lol.


Be careful! I know you are but remember the guy who ended up with 13 in a month then asked us how to get reactivated.


----------



## aeiou_-

Shangsta said:


> Be careful! I know you are but remember the guy who ended up with 13 in a month then asked us how to get reactivated.


That would only be 4 though! haha.

If they deactivate me, I think I might actually go steal some packages. haha. just kidding. .


----------



## aeiou_-

Any luck, Commerce? I struck out again


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> Any luck, Commerce? I struck out again


No 5pm


----------



## sweatypawz

Anyone have any luck the past 3 days getting evening blocks?? DLA3


----------



## aeiou_-

Nothing still. Demand is probably not very high. I missed the drop this morning today, too.


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> Nothing still. Demand is probably not very high. I missed the drop this morning today, too.


I got 1030a, but napped right through 5pm. They hate us


----------



## mr.white

The last block I got was on Sunday morning . I've refreshed at all times and nothing. I would do 10 blocks a week now only 2 last week.


----------



## michaelb

43 packages. Literally all of them apartments.  I hate Anaheim.


----------



## aeiou_-

Just accepted a 5 p.m. block for today thinking it was for tomorrow. I think it's going to count against me.

This proves they exist still, and we simply aren't getting them.


----------



## Nubiwon

Hmm, there's a 5pm block for today still showing. It's too far for me to accept it. Must be from someone who dropped it at 4:10pm'ish


----------



## aeiou_-

Nubiwon said:


> Hmm, there's a 5pm block for today still showing. It's too far for me to accept it. Must be from someone who dropped it at 4:10pm'ish


That's probably the one I just picked up and let go.


----------



## Nubiwon

wtf, nothing for next week's schedule. Might give up on flex if this bs keeps up. They can get new drivers for their busy holiday season.


----------



## Bobonyx

No 5pm block for tomorrow in Commerce


----------



## sweatypawz

Everyone knew this was coming. Can't make a gig into a full time job.


----------



## Bobonyx

Yup but that Xtra $$ was nice while it lasted


----------



## Shangsta

sweatypawz said:


> Everyone knew this was coming. Can't make a gig into a full time job.


Truest words on this whole thread


----------



## Flexxx

Bobonyx said:


> Yup but that Xtra $$ was nice while it lasted


You can still do 21 hours by only working the morning blocks.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> You can still do 21 hours by only working the morning blocks.


Maybe the holiday season will ramp up blocks. Maybe they'll even have 4hr blocks. 

But it's probably best to keep expectations low and options open. We live in a time of on demand jobs. Something else is bound to pop up later on. These on demand jobs are only great for a few months to a year then it gets tough


----------



## JustDave

I wish I could see who works where, because it's so hard remembering who works at what station. Nonetheless, hi! I just transferred from DLA2 to DLA3, so I can better combine my Lyft and Uber hours over in LA rather than the OC. What are the tricks for DLA3? And what hours would normally show up?

For those on DLA2:

1) I would check at 10am every day, while waiting on queue.
2) The only hours I have seen are as follows
a) 9am-12pm; 10am-1pm; 10:30am-1:30pm 
b) 1pm - 4pm; 1:30pm - 4:30pm (these are created as drivers bring back undeliverables)


----------



## sweatypawz

JustDave said:


> I wish I could see who works where, because it's so hard remembering who works at what station. Nonetheless, hi! I just transferred from DLA2 to DLA3, so I can better combine my Lyft and Uber hours over in LA rather than the OC. What are the tricks for DLA3? And what hours would normally show up?
> 
> For those on DLA2:
> 
> 1) I would check at 10am every day, while waiting on queue.
> 2) The only hours I have seen are as follows
> a) 9am-12pm; 10am-1pm; 10:30am-1:30pm
> b) 1pm - 4pm; 1:30pm - 4:30pm (these are created as drivers bring back undeliverables)


Bad choice. DLA3 only has 10:30 and 11am shifts right now and they are only 3hrs, the loads are also getting heavier by the day and there's a crazy bossy employee who scares the shit out of most of us.


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> 43 packages. Literally all of them apartments.  I hate Anaheim.


I got Anaheim too, and roughly the same number . About 40% were apt, one apt nice enough to leave tenant pkgs at leasing office , one refused due to leasing vs. tenant (although they have no problemo with others tenant pkgs). And, one big a** apartment building (seriously I kinda hate that place) Madison Parks. However, on my way back to the WH to return undelivered, I snagged "the only one" afternoon block, I showed up and was shocked to see there was only me there till Yang came out. LOL


----------



## gsr717

how do you transfer warehouses?


----------



## aeiou_-

Dude, i seriously think I'm going to be deactivated soon. I keep getting missing packages. 2 this week. . I try and throw everything in the backyard or side doors. They need to add a sidedoor option.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> I got Anaheim too, and roughly the same number . About 40% were apt, one apt nice enough to leave tenant pkgs at leasing office , one refused due to leasing vs. tenant (although they have no problemo with others tenant pkgs). And, one big a** apartment building (seriously I kinda hate that place) Madison Parks. However, on my way back to the WH to return undelivered, I snagged "the only one" afternoon block, I showed up and was shocked to see there was only me there till Yang came out. LOL


Yeah I hate apartments so much. I had one apartment that skipped a number and that number happened to be on the otherside of the apartment. Like why is that even a thing. I've seen afternoon block pop up past couple days too but don't wanna grab them unless its on my offdays Tuesday or Sat.



aeiou_- said:


> Dude, i seriously think I'm going to be deactivated soon. I keep getting missing packages. 2 this week. . I try and throw everything in the backyard or side doors. They need to add a sidedoor option.


Email them back and explain how thorough and careful you are, maybe that could help. That's what I did last week when I received an email and my reliability rating is still at 100%. Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Myrney

I had major issues over the last couple of days. My phone died Thursday and in the process of loading the old app, I some how got put into Redondo Beach. After spamming support saying a) that I didn't request it and b) needed the update, THEY claim to have fixed it. And then I checked my offers and wah wah wah I have a 6 hour shift in Redondo on Black Friday. I may work it for shits and giggles. And if I am still technically assigned there this week I may just do it so that I get hours since my kids are off all week. 

Suggestions?


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> I had major issues over the last couple of days. My phone died Thursday and in the process of loading the old app, I some how got put into Redondo Beach. After spamming support saying a) that I didn't request it and b) needed the update, THEY claim to have fixed it. And then I checked my offers and wah wah wah I have a 6 hour shift in Redondo on Black Friday. I may work it for shits and giggles. And if I am still technically assigned there this week I may just do it so that I get hours since my kids are off all week.
> 
> Suggestions?


Maybe, talk to the warehouse gm?


----------



## JustDave

sweatypawz said:


> Bad choice. DLA3 only has 10:30 and 11am shifts right now and they are only 3hrs, the loads are also getting heavier by the day and there's a crazy bossy employee who scares the shit out of most of us.


Really? So far not even my first 24 hours transitioning, and there is a 10:30am block and 11:30am block  3 hours, and I would never see 11:30am blocks at DLA2

As far as crazy bossy bosses, I am in  do you guys get a lot of apartments?


----------



## Flexxx

Dropping a 10:30 for today at 9:35 if anyone wants it.


----------



## Flexxx

JustDave said:


> Really? So far not even my first 24 hours transitioning, and there is a 10:30am block and 11:30am block  3 hours, and I would never see 11:30am blocks at DLA2
> 
> As far as crazy bossy bosses, I am in  do you guys get a lot of apartments?


That's what they do for new drivers.


----------



## Flexxx

aeiou_- said:


> Dude, i seriously think I'm going to be deactivated soon. I keep getting missing packages. 2 this week. . I try and throw everything in the backyard or side doors. They need to add a sidedoor option.


Are you delivering to Lakewood, Cerritos etc...? If packages were actually being stolen or reported missing it would be happening to most of us. I make sure to leave a note if I place it over the fence; It's possible they don't see it and just report it missing without checking.


----------



## JustDave

Flexxx said:


> That's what they do for new drivers.


Do you get a lot of aparments?


----------



## JustDave

Damn, they send you guys out further than DLA2 as well if you guys are talking about Pasadena and Lakewood


----------



## Flexxx

JustDave said:


> Do you get a lot of aparments?


Maybe one or two building per rout. Number of packages per building is all over the place.


----------



## michaelb

Damn another Anaheim route. Good thing it's nice out. RGV did you get a block for tmrw? I picked one up but probably won't take it. Can drop it for you.


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> Dude, i seriously think I'm going to be deactivated soon. I keep getting missing packages. 2 this week. . I try and throw everything in the backyard or side doors. They need to add a sidedoor option.


You are leaving the notes right? I left a note once cycled back to that house and it had blown off because it was windy. Hang in there. Could be as simple as someone not looking for the package or trying to scam amazon into getting two of an item.


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Are you delivering to Lakewood, Cerritos etc...? If packages were actually being stolen or reported missing it would be happening to most of us. I make sure to leave a note if I place it over the fence; It's possible they don't see it and just report it missing without checking.


I get all over east la, ranging from pasadena to Whittier to lakewood.


Shangsta said:


> You are leaving the notes right? I left a note once cycled back to that house and it had blown off because it was windy. Hang in there. Could be as simple as someone not looking for the package or trying to scam amazon into getting two of an item.


I try to leave packages in common sense places. Visible to the customer but not from the street. if I place it over a fence, i toss it nearest to the backdoor. Occasionally, I'll leave a note, if it's a really weird drop. Most drops are common sense/safe because they are either in the backyard where no strangers have access, when I do leave them there. You're probably right, some people are lazy/shady.


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> Occasionally, I'll leave a note, if it's a really weird drop


Thats your fix, always leave a note if its not within 20 feet of the front door. Some people never go to their back yard. The term "in a safe location" is very broad. With a note they will at least know where to look.


----------



## FlexDriver

aeiou_- said:


> Dude, i seriously think I'm going to be deactivated soon. I keep getting missing packages. 2 this week. . I try and throw everything in the backyard or side doors. They need to add a sidedoor option.


OK don't get me wrong, here is what I heard "every Dec 31st they refresh the data for the strikes on the drivers record" If you want to try just find another gig for few weeks and let it refresh. I heard from few drivers talking in the WH, *definitely NOT a reliable and verifiable source though! I will try to verify with our supervisor as soon as I get a chance, he also smoke Marlboro Menthol Lights LOL*


----------



## aeiou_-

I will start leaving notes more consistently/simply returning packages if it's sketch. I received another one today. lol. I'm done soon, probably.  

Thanks for the help, still.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

who is the scary lady? long black hair?
commerce here


----------



## Bobonyx

TruegamerSeymour said:


> who is the scary lady? long black hair?
> commerce here


Long nails, lots of makeup and walks around barking like we are children lol


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

ooooh. yeah pink ones i remember her tapping my phone this morning... then told this chick with batman converse to honk before you drive in i over heard and looked made a huge deal out of it over walkie...this guy in a white toyota looked creeped out lol

"commerce warehouse employees kept yelling at everyone "Do not leave unless checked out" i really hate the sweat shop feel...then these guys who dont know how to direct you without a s*** fit. i keep getting Cerritos here...3rd time."
i posted this yesterday lol


----------



## Bobonyx

TruegamerSeymour said:


> ooooh. yeah pink ones i remember her tapping my phone this morning... then told this chick with batman converse to honk before you drive in i over heard and looked made a huge deal out of it over walkie...this guy in a white toyota looked creeped out lol
> 
> "commerce warehouse employees kept yelling at everyone "Do not leave unless checked out" i really hate the sweat shop feel...then these guys who dont know how to direct you without a s*** fit. i keep getting Cerritos here...3rd time."
> i posted this yesterday lol


She was mad the other day when I made her walk 6ft to grab the paper with the package count on it, I was already trying to drive away and apparently she didn't believe me when I gave her my count and showed her my phone


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

wow she looked kinda mad walking 4ft for the paper too. no one ever told me i had to stand there and wait for her they usually grab it from the rack its my 5th time lol

i wanna get her name and email about her nasty attitude


----------



## Flexxx

I usually just take the paper to the nearest employee, show them the phone and get in my car. Few days ago she didn't bother checking the bins and just said " OK, I trust you".


----------



## Bobonyx

TruegamerSeymour said:


> wow what a B**** she looked kinda mad walking 4ft for the paper too. no one ever told me i had to stand there and wait for her they usually grab it from the rack its my 5th time lol
> 
> i wanna get her name and email about her nasty attitude


My thoughts exactly!! If you are so unhappy go work somewhere else, the citadel is right around the corner.


----------



## sweatypawz

Flexxx said:


> I usually just take the paper to the nearest employee, show them the phone and get in my car. Few days ago she didn't bother checking the bins and just said " OK, I trust you".


Once she trusts you she's not that bad. I take it she's just annoyed by all the new drivers. I've been there since the first week of October and really have seen some drivers really scamming the system.. so I guess it all starts somewhere.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

everyone has to start somewhere I felt helpless my first day... I really felt bad for that black prius he/she was leaving and this one lady yelled "hey hey hey get back in line" guess they didnt know what to do


----------



## aeiou_-

You kind of just have to match her energy. Make the first move, go up to her and have her check your paper. Don't be confrontational and don't be shy. We're all there to work. After a couple times, she'll remember you. Also, leave the vest on the rack. haha. When I drive by now, I'll just greet her with a "Hey, how's it's going?". Never know what kind of tough superiors or trouble she may have to deal with when the Flex drivers "forget" packages.


----------



## FlexDriver

"She" do not have a 0.1% clue how famous she is!!!!!


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

i got one gimme a min... i zoomed in because i was all the way in the front distorted it a bit...

here







removed by request from original asker***

the guy looked kinda scared...i had to cover his face for privacy

i also have the prius incident on video i tend to kik (Text) my gf/friends during my wait...but I dont want to post it as it shows his plates etc...


----------



## aeiou_-

TruegamerSeymour said:


> i got one gimme a min... i zoomed in because i was all the way in the front distorted it a bit...
> 
> here
> the guy looked kinda scared...i had to cover his face for privacy
> 
> i also have the prius incident on video i tend to kik (Text) my gf/friends during my wait...but I dont want to post it as it shows his plates etc...


I think this is a bit in bad taste, man. Everyone has a right to privacy. A joke, here and there, is okay.. but pictures of the Czar may be a bit too much.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

lmao...she was yelling so loud it was a zoomed video i showed my girl and that guy asked soo...:/ I could even send it to amazon as proof how we're treated :/


----------



## FlexDriver

TruegamerSeymour said:


> lmao...she was yelling so loud it was a zoomed video i showed my girl and that guy asked soo...:/ I could even send it to amazon as proof how we're treated :/


Yeah I think remove the pic


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

Lol done


----------



## sweatypawz

LOL that guy is... a scammer. He has a small car and stacks his boxes all ****ed up and I actually had to take a few boxes from his route that he "couldn't fit" before....


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

wait what? you can actually leave boxes? I always squeeze them all in because I do this more as a work out and money for whatever... on weekends along with lyft.


----------



## sweatypawz

TruegamerSeymour said:


> wait what? you can actually leave boxes? I always squeeze them all in because I do this more as a work out and money for whatever... on weekends along with lyft.


Technically you can leave boxes if they do not fit in your car (sometimes there are huge 3ft boxes). But this dude purposely stacks his boxes all ****ed up so he "runs out of room"


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

i like this one guy with a toyota and a cap he neatly stacks everything inside his car takes his time but does it right


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Damn another Anaheim route. Good thing it's nice out. RGV did you get a block for tmrw? I picked one up but probably won't take it. Can drop it for you.


Anaheim is scary AF. I appreciate your kindness (by now you must have forfeit it already i guess), however, if it was 10am Sunday, dont ya worry I was able to snag that one while on my way to DTLA. Btw, have you receive a notification around 9pm of open block? what was that?


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Anaheim is scary AF. I appreciate your kindness (by now you must have forfeit it already i guess), however, if it was 10am Sunday, dont ya worry I was able to snag that one while on my way to DTLA. Btw, have you receive a notification around 9pm of open block? what was that?


Nope, never received notifications. My alarm didn't go off today so I was 3 minutes too late to grab a block for tmrw . Maybe I can grab a 1030 one.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

its raining cats and dogs...no one gave us bags either. gotta deal with wet packages if theres dogs especially... I got downey 2nd time again


----------



## Flexxx

Glad I dropped my 11 block.

Next time, if it's looking cloudy ask the person checking you in for a few bags.


----------



## mr.white

Hasi this ever happened to you?? Today at Dla3 commerce I had a 11 am block. I get there scan 43 packages (norwalk and a couple to cerritos). there was one that wouldn't scan so I gave it to a worker and a couple minutes later tells me your fine. So I get to my first destination by cerritos college . as I deliver the package and swipe the app tells me that I am done. no more deliveries. so I call customer service and they tell me to write an email. write the email no response so I go back to the warehouse . the blue vests check computer and tell me I was logged out and they couldn't override the system so to just unload the packages . leaving the warehouse I get the email response and they give me a number to call (on the road support) I call and after telling them my story the lady says that she can't find me! she tells me to email support. I just looked and I got paid for the day. should I email support back?


----------



## sweatypawz

mr.white said:


> Hasi this ever happened to you?? Today at Dla3 commerce I had a 11 am block. I get there scan 43 packages (norwalk and a couple to cerritos). there was one that wouldn't scan so I gave it to a worker and a couple minutes later tells me your fine. So I get to my first destination by cerritos college . as I deliver the package and swipe the app tells me that I am done. no more deliveries. so I call customer service and they tell me to write an email. write the email no response so I go back to the warehouse . the blue vests check computer and tell me I was logged out and they couldn't override the system so to just unload the packages . leaving the warehouse I get the email response and they give me a number to call (on the road support) I call and after telling them my story the lady says that she can't find me! she tells me to email support. I just looked and I got paid for the day. should I email support back?


Naaaah. Enjoy the free pay. Emailing support gets you no where.. if they ever reply.


----------



## mr.white

That's what I figured! Enjoy your Sunday my fellow drivers.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

youre lucky man. i delivered 58 in 2.5 hrs in horrible raining conditions the weather didnt seem like it was gonna rain at all to me luckily most were 2-3 packs per address and close to each other. i used a grocery bag to cover the small ones as i delivered the big ones got sprinkled...and i got drenched


----------



## mr.white

It started raining when I left the warehouse. then it was dry in cerritos. when I left the warehouse the second time it started it was raining hard. I said Lucky me!


----------



## aeiou_-

Got lucky with two blocks, because of the rain today. Crossing my fingers for a third 5p.m. block.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> Got lucky with two blocks, because of the rain today. Crossing my fingers for a third 5p.m. block.


What time was your second block?


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> What time was your second block?


2p.m. - 5p.m.


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> 2p.m. - 5p.m.


Lucky ducky!! Did you grab it at 1?


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> Lucky ducky!! Did you grab it at 1?


12:30 ish, I had just finished my first block


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> 12:30 ish, I had just finished my first block


Was it only you there at 2? I need to fish harder haha.


----------



## aeiou_-

sweatypawz said:


> Was it only you there at 2? I need to fish harder haha.


I only saw one other dude. We had the same drop off at a 711 amazon locker, too. haha


----------



## businessgamer85

i was there at 1030am the nicest Lady employee today there, I loved the rain and did Temple city  I dropped a block for 5pm to much leg pain


----------



## sweatypawz

businessgamer85 said:


> i was there at 1030am the nicest Lady employee today there, I loved the rain and did Temple city  I dropped a block for 5pm to much leg pain


When did you grab that 5pm? I was trying to get a second block all day today


----------



## businessgamer85

sweatypawz said:


> When did you grab that 5pm? I was trying to get a second block all day today


when my app said i was done it refreshed and popped up about 220ish... guess it was luck but I seriously felt sick with my wet socks...


----------



## sweatypawz

businessgamer85 said:


> when my app said i was done it refreshed and popped up about 220ish... guess it was luck but I seriously felt sick with my wet socks...


Darn I guess I just have to fish for blocks more often. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Naaaah. Enjoy the free pay. Emailing support gets you no where.. if they ever reply.


I concur. Leave it. There will come a day when you have way too many deliveries


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> I concur. Leave it. There will come a day when you have way too many deliveries


Yooo gurl are you gone from Commerce?


----------



## businessgamer85

oh forgot to mention i found an old thin package under a mat yesterday in lakewood from like a week ago this person instructs "leave under mat" I pulled it out a bit so when she arrived she seen both. so if anyone lost a package...there it is...


----------



## Myrney

So is there a block that starts at 3pm or 330p? I got 48 packages in Cerritos today and had to bring back a UPS store delivery. When I got back to Commerce there were a bunch of cars lined up. Hmmmm


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Yooo gurl are you gone from Commerce?


Oh no, I was reinstated Friday, within 12 hours!!! I spammed support every half hour and also did the customer feedback saying that no human was actually READING my emails. Heh. And what do you know? I get an email that it might take several weeks. I call bullshit. And the next email is: it's done.


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Oh no, I was reinstated Friday, within 12 hours!!! I spammed support every half hour and also did the customer feedback saying that no human was actually READING my emails. Heh. And what do you know? I get an email that it might take several weeks. I call bullshit. And the next email is: it's done.


Oh sweeeet! Hmmm about the 3pm block though.. I wonder..... I need more blocks in my life... shieeet.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Oh sweeeet! Hmmm about the 3pm block though.. I wonder..... I need more blocks in my life... shieeet.


I feel like I need to be fishing at that time this week


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> I feel like I need to be fishing at that time this week


Basically we just need to fish 24/7


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> So is there a block that starts at 3pm or 330p? I got 48 packages in Cerritos today and had to bring back a UPS store delivery. When I got back to Commerce there were a bunch of cars lined up. Hmmmm


Morning dude said lots of people dropped 'cause of the rain. Maybe, they reassigned those blocks to the evening.


----------



## Pacrat

It seems Cerritos, Lakewood, Norwalk, Downey and bellflower are very popular at LA03


----------



## Myrney

Pacrat said:


> It seems Cerritos, Lakewood, Norwalk, Downey and bellflower are very popular at LA03


Right, I feel like they are the only cities about which we talk. I mean, I know that some of us have done LA, Bell, El Monte, Monterey Park, the SGV and South Pas, but damn today, I actually delivered to houses that I had delivered to before more than once.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Basically we just need to fish 24/7


Except that my damn app keeps logging me out every freaking five minutes if I am not fishing! hahahahaha


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> I know that some of us have done LA, Bell, El Monte, Monterey Park, the SGV and South Pas


Was Bell a morning block?


----------



## businessgamer85

Myrney said:


> Right, I feel like they are the only cities about which we talk. I mean, I know that some of us have done LA, Bell, El Monte, Monterey Park, the SGV and South Pas, but damn today, I actually delivered to houses that I had delivered to before more than once.


I barely got Temple city today for the first time in my 7th. I got cerritos 3 times in a row, norwalk 2 times in a row, downey twice, and lakewood/bellflower 2 times... It's a never ending cycle! seriously?! I dont know if it has to do with the day and times I choose to fish. I never do anything before 10am and mostly weekends (fri-mon). never got any shift after 5pm either


----------



## sweatypawz

I've gotten mainly Cerritos, Lakewood, Norwalk or Whittier for my morning blocks. Occasionally I'll get South Gate or Artesia or Downey or Bellflower.


----------



## sweatypawz

Evening blocks are mainly East La or Highland Park or SGV.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

who has scored a evening shift this week and where? I havent looked for anything after 3pm. I am curious about times and cities


----------



## Pacrat

I wonder what area coverage City of Industry will have...Maybe more SGV? a man can dream

Was about to say maybe those areas (la puente, BP, Duarte, El monte, rosemead) can't afford prime? XD lmao I'm not bashing because I frequent them for good food and have friends there but I'm sure it's schedule related...


----------



## aeiou_-

I don't like East La at night. . too many gates then stairs and dogs. A lot of those houses on top of the hill, so you can't just toss the package over because people may not see it.


----------



## businessgamer85

I have a 10am block tomorrow...I know im gettin the same S again smh.


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Was Bell a morning block?


Yes, I have only had morning blocks except once since the update. Today I actually was able to secure TWO WHOLE BLOCKS for tomorrow: 1030a and 5pm. The hourly on the evening is $18.50. Hmm weird


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> I don't like East La at night. . too many gates then stairs and dogs. A lot of those houses on top of the hill, so you can't just toss the package over because people may not see it.


Dude, East LA, the outer edges of skid row and basically anywhere hipsters are gentrifying pretty much suck at night. First of all, why do you want to build a house into the side of a hill and then have your only exit route be some narrow ass stairs??? ARGH. Effing hipsters in Eagle Rock and Highland Park. . . .


----------



## RGV

Next time, if someone ever asked me how do I get a block, I should say "I'm Peter, the Fisherman."







Seriously, what's happening at packing station, big a** boxes; but the object inside is less than half size of the box  (and they are moving freely inside).


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Yes, I have only had morning blocks except once since the update. Today I actually was able to secure TWO WHOLE BLOCKS for tomorrow: 1030a and 5pm. The hourly on the evening is $18.50. Hmm weird


Oh whattt how did you grab a 5pm for tomorrow? Are evening blocks back to 24hrs? Pls say yes


----------



## Nubiwon

There is a block from 8:30pm to 10:30pm tonight. That's a first time I see a block that late at Commerce.


----------



## businessgamer85

Nubiwon said:


> There is a block from 8:30pm to 10:30pm tonight. That's a first time I see a block that late at Commerce.


seen it but for 37 its not worth it especially if youre gonna go to those hills etc after gas wh , stopping/going, then going home its like 25 final pay then what if you have a massive amount lol
its good for whoever lives close to the wh. i scored a 11a-2pm and a 5pm-8pm tomorrow. hope i get TC again


----------



## Flexxx

Wonder if it's just 1-2 packages but they know no one would show up for one hour block.


----------



## businessgamer85

sweatypawz said:


> Oh whattt how did you grab a 5pm for tomorrow? Are evening blocks back to 24hrs? Pls say yes


wait they stopped before?


----------



## sweatypawz

businessgamer85 said:


> wait they stopped before?


For a while it seemed no one could get evening shifts

When did you get ur 5pm for tmmr?


----------



## businessgamer85

incredibly at 5pm I'm not even joking... I'll take my time for my 1030-2 because then I gotta wait for the 5pm...

edit: 11am not 1030...


----------



## sweatypawz

businessgamer85 said:


> incredibly at 5pm I'm not even joking... I'll take my time for my 1030-2 because then I gotta wait for the 5pm...


So the 24hrs are back. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Oh whattt how did you grab a 5pm for tomorrow? Are evening blocks back to 24hrs? Pls say yes


I scored one at 5pm tonight! I was in shock


----------



## ubergordo

businessgamer85 said:


> seen it but for 37 its not worth it especially if youre gonna go to those hills etc after gas wh , stopping/going, then going home its like 25 final pay then what if you have a massive amount lol
> its good for whoever lives close to the wh. i scored a 11a-2pm and a 5pm-8pm tomorrow. hope i get TC again


I happened to be the lucky guy that took the 2hr block, 8:30pm to 10:30pm, I was dropping the kids at the pool (TMI) around 8:00pm since I live15 min from the warehouse I said "F it" Lets do it...arrive to Commerce 8:28pm and the vests splitted 1 cart among 3 drivers ahead of me; another vest came and gave me 4 packages to Rosemead and 1 to Temple City...done in 1 hour...Not bad since 3 packages were in the same block. My car's mpg is 34 MPG I drove 18 miles driveway to driveway so I think it was a good move to take it...


----------



## businessgamer85

sweatypawz said:


> So the 24hrs are back. Thanks for your response.


I'm gonna ask blue vest tomorrow to be sure as well.


ubergordo said:


> I happened to be the lucky guy that took the 2hr block, 8:30pm to 10:30pm, I was dropping the kids at the pool (TMI) around 8:00pm since I live15 min from the warehouse I said "F it" Lets do it...arrive to Commerce 8:28pm and the vests splitted 1 cart among 3 drivers ahead of me; another vest came and gave me 4 packages to Rosemead and 1 to Temple City...done in 1 hour...Not bad since 3 packages were in the same block. My car's mpg is 34 MPG I drove 18 miles driveway to driveway so I think it was a good move to take it...


lucky you! as I said if one lives close its a great deal.


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> Dude, East LA, the outer edges of skid row and basically anywhere hipsters are gentrifying pretty much suck at night. First of all, why do you want to build a house into the side of a hill and then have your only exit route be some narrow ass stairs??? ARGH. Effing hipsters in Eagle Rock and Highland Park. . . .


seriously, some of those hills are ridiculous and practically dirt roads. There was a stray pitbull that came up to me! luckily, he was friendly and more scared of me than I was him.


----------



## Nubiwon

No flex for Thursday for Commerce warehouse. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Had a rough block today (11-2). Problems started at the warehouse, almost nothing wanted to scan and I had to manually enter most packages. Then I still had 5 left that we're giving me the red X either way. One guy finally just told me not to worry about them and took them back. So if you saw the girl with the KIA Soul struggling, that was me, lol. Finally set off with my 26 packages, many really close together. Still had to manually enter all packages, eating up time, traffic stank everywhere and I had to bring packages back for the first time. Took all 3 hours plus a few by the time I got back to Commerce. All in all, Amazon def got their money's worth out of me today, haha.


----------



## businessgamer85

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Had a rough block today (11-2). Problems started at the warehouse, almost nothing wanted to scan and I had to manually enter most packages. Then I still had 5 left that we're giving me the red X either way. One guy finally just told me not to worry about them and took them back. So if you saw the girl with the KIA Soul struggling, that was me, lol. Finally set off with my 26 packages, many really close together. Still had to manually enter all packages, eating up time, traffic stank everywhere and I had to bring packages back for the first time. Took all 3 hours plus a few by the time I got back to Commerce. All in all, Amazon def got their money's worth out of me today, haha.


I am here laying in my car like a bum waiting to check in for my 5pm. why cant we just line up an hour ahead like other wh?

edit: Was told by a guard we cant park in any employee parking so I'm just parked at farmers

btw seen many White vans going in
lets cross our fingers our blocks are short or we get free pay.


----------



## businessgamer85

first shift at night  13 packs to TC and SG! Tears of joy! first small haul in my sacred town by my house. Myrney I feel you now!


----------



## aeiou_-

Nubiwon said:


> No flex for Thursday for Commerce warehouse. Happy Thanksgiving!


As in, warehouse closed?


----------



## Flexxx

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Had a rough block today (11-2). Problems started at the warehouse, almost nothing wanted to scan and I had to manually enter most packages. Then I still had 5 left that we're giving me the red X either way.


Did you try scanning the bins?


----------



## Nubiwon

aeiou_- said:


> As in, warehouse closed?


Yes, they not working on Thursday.


----------



## Shangsta

Nubiwon said:


> Yes, they not working on Thursday.


Amazon doesnt want to pay them time and a half


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Flexxx said:


> Did you try scanning the bins?


Gonna be honest, can't say I knew that could be done or that there were even codes to scan. This is only my 5th block, as I do it in between a regular job & other side gigs, but the others have been problem free.

I did have a yellow vest girl come over and help me at first, but she just tried scanning s couple boxes with me then just watched me enter in the package IDs.


----------



## Flexxx

Flexxx said:


> Noooooo my first customer expectations email


Only received one email but my weekly summary is showing three missing. Ugh this blows.


----------



## Shangsta

Flexxx said:


> Only received one email but my weekly summary is showing three missing. Ugh this blows.


I know there isnt always a lot we can do but with package theft being a billion dollar industry now we should be extra careful to look around us as we make deliveries. I bet package thieves focus on this time of year more than any other


----------



## aeiou_-

Well, today I woke up to the deactivation email, it was great while it lasted. I'm pretty sure that I never once lost a package, except for that one time I may have thrown it on the awning.. haha. I was always careful to leave it in the backyard. My guess is that the apartments where customers swore were safe, were not safe. At the end of the day, it's absolutely unfair how amazon handles accountability over this. They expect and prefer us to attempt to deliver everything and then reprimand the driver for doing a good job. I've called support every single time I've felt iffy about leaving a package, because I found a way to make time for that, and I still finished early. Every single time they've reccomended that I leave the package, but that ultimately it was up to me because it would land on me if something happened. Very convenient stance on amazon's end, we reccomend you make the delivery, it should be fine, but it's on you.

Oh, well. it was nice meeting those of you that I did.

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> Well, today I woke up to the deactivation email, it was great while it lasted. I'm pretty sure that I never once lost a package, except for that one time I may have thrown it on the awning.. haha. I was always careful to leave it in the backyard. My guess is that the apartments where customers swore were safe, were not safe. At the end of the day, it's absolutely unfair how amazon handles accountability over this. They expect and prefer us to attempt to deliver everything and then reprimand the driver for doing a good job. I've called support every single time I've felt iffy about leaving a package, because I found a way to make time for that, and I still finished early. Every single time they've reccomended that I leave the package, but that ultimately it was up to me because it would land on me if something happened. Very convenient stance on amazon's end, we reccomend you make the delivery, it should be fine, but it's on you.
> 
> Oh, well. it was nice meeting those of you that I did.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving


Sorry to hear that bud, I hope you have another gig lined up. Always appreciated your insight around here.


----------



## Myrney

Nubiwon said:


> Yes, they not working on Thursday.


Oooh that means that Friday is gonna be killer! One day of no package movement out of that warehouse + amazon sales (that are picking up steam) + Black Friday traffic in Commerce and anywhere there is a store = lots of work for us. A couple of workers told me they expect a crush Friday - Wednesday. I'm up for making some money!


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> Well, today I woke up to the deactivation email, it was great while it lasted. I'm pretty sure that I never once lost a package, except for that one time I may have thrown it on the awning.. haha. I was always careful to leave it in the backyard. My guess is that the apartments where customers swore were safe, were not safe. At the end of the day, it's absolutely unfair how amazon handles accountability over this. They expect and prefer us to attempt to deliver everything and then reprimand the driver for doing a good job. I've called support every single time I've felt iffy about leaving a package, because I found a way to make time for that, and I still finished early. Every single time they've reccomended that I leave the package, but that ultimately it was up to me because it would land on me if something happened. Very convenient stance on amazon's end, we reccomend you make the delivery, it should be fine, but it's on you.
> 
> Oh, well. it was nice meeting those of you that I did.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving


Dude. I'm really sorry to see you go! It was nice meeting you as well. Bummer. Seriously.


----------



## Myrney

Shangsta said:


> Amazon doesnt want to pay them time and a half


Totally


----------



## Myrney

Shangsta said:


> I know there isnt always a lot we can do but with package theft being a billion dollar industry now we should be extra careful to look around us as we make deliveries. I bet package thieves focus on this time of year more than any other


I have only one lost package so far, BUT I am pretty sure that I left packages at unsafe homes yesterday. Pretty effing sure. I was just kind of over it.

I am moving in the next couple of weeks (hopefully) to a condo that is near a busy intersection. I can tell you right now all my amazon deliveries will go to a locker. I am not even playing around. A) I want my stuff when I want my stuff and B) after driving Flex, I don't want any driver to have to stare at my front door and housing situation and wonder "is it safe?" Kind of like my reaction after working retail clothing as a teen. (22 years ago) I will never walk into a store 30 minutes before closing and unfold all the clothes. It's cruel and unusual.

By the same token, I worked at Starbucks 20 years ago for a couple years and now I will only tip if you look me in the eye and smile. If you can't do that, you don't get tipped.

I understand Prime is working tomorrow. . . ?


----------



## aeiou_-

Myrney said:


> Dude. I'm really sorry to see you go! It was nice meeting you as well. Bummer. Seriously.


Likewise! Good luck out there.


----------



## jade88

aeiou_- said:


> Well, today I woke up to the deactivation email, it was great while it lasted. I'm pretty sure that I never once lost a package, except for that one time I may have thrown it on the awning.. haha. I was always careful to leave it in the backyard. My guess is that the apartments where customers swore were safe, were not safe. At the end of the day, it's absolutely unfair how amazon handles accountability over this. They expect and prefer us to attempt to deliver everything and then reprimand the driver for doing a good job. I've called support every single time I've felt iffy about leaving a package, because I found a way to make time for that, and I still finished early. Every single time they've reccomended that I leave the package, but that ultimately it was up to me because it would land on me if something happened. Very convenient stance on amazon's end, we reccomend you make the delivery, it should be fine, but it's on you.
> 
> Oh, well. it was nice meeting those of you that I did.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving


Oh my that sucks! Why did they deactivate you?


----------



## Flexxx

Shangsta said:


> I know there isnt always a lot we can do but with package theft being a billion dollar industry now we should be extra careful to look around us as we make deliveries. I bet package thieves focus on this time of year more than any other


There were three packages that I felt unsure of leaving but since I had 0 missing over 1,300+ in the same area I felt it was a safe enough neighborhood .


----------



## Nubiwon

aeiou_- said:


> Well, today I woke up to the deactivation email, it was great while it lasted. I'm pretty sure that I never once lost a package, except for that one time I may have thrown it on the awning.. haha. I was always careful to leave it in the backyard. My guess is that the apartments where customers swore were safe, were not safe. At the end of the day, it's absolutely unfair how amazon handles accountability over this. They expect and prefer us to attempt to deliver everything and then reprimand the driver for doing a good job. I've called support every single time I've felt iffy about leaving a package, because I found a way to make time for that, and I still finished early. Every single time they've reccomended that I leave the package, but that ultimately it was up to me because it would land on me if something happened. Very convenient stance on amazon's end, we reccomend you make the delivery, it should be fine, but it's on you.
> 
> Oh, well. it was nice meeting those of you that I did.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving


Really sorry to hear that. Hate to says this, but I doubt they deactivated you for this reason. Or else I would have been deactivated long time ago with my 8 missing package emails. Could you tell us the real reason why? Too many missed blocks, forfeited too many blocks within 45 minutes, or too small car that you couldn't fit all packages?


----------



## RGV

Hmmm.. it seem like there's no afternoon block at DLA2 today (or i was too late).


----------



## Shangsta

Nubiwon said:


> Really sorry to hear that. Hate to says this, but I doubt they deactivated you for this reason. Or else I would have been deactivated long time ago with my 8 missing package emails. Could you tell us the real reason why? Too many missed blocks, forfeited too many blocks within 45 minutes, or too small car that you couldn't fit all packages?


No one has ever been deactivated for a small car. Only guy who complained of that broke the rules by driving a two door and even then he was warned and decided to keep doing it

Aeiou said he was getting multiple customer expectation package missings a week. That will do the trick every time.

If you do have 8, I would be very careful. You could be one away.


----------



## sillywabbit

Nubiwon said:


> Really sorry to hear that. Hate to says this, but I doubt they deactivated you for this reason. Or else I would have been deactivated long time ago with my 8 missing package emails. Could you tell us the real reason why? Too many missed blocks, forfeited too many blocks within 45 minutes, or too small car that you couldn't fit all packages?


They deactivate you for "too small" of a car?


----------



## aeiou_-

Nubiwon jade88


----------



## aeiou_-

Nubiwon said:


> Really sorry to hear that. Hate to says this, but I doubt they deactivated you for this reason. Or else I would have been deactivated long time ago with my 8 missing package emails. Could you tell us the real reason why? Too many missed blocks, forfeited too many blocks within 45 minutes, or too small car that you couldn't fit all packages?


I am proof that what Shangsta says is true.


----------



## aeiou_-

Nubiwon said:


> Really sorry to hear that. Hate to says this, but I doubt they deactivated you for this reason. Or else I would have been deactivated long time ago with my 8 missing package emails. Could you tell us the real reason why? Too many missed blocks, forfeited too many blocks within 45 minutes, or too small car that you couldn't fit all packages?


With the exception of a mistake forfeit, I've never been late or missed. I drive a 4-door sedan.


----------



## jester121

aeiou_- said:


> Nubiwon jade88
> 
> View attachment 77133


... which is basically BS, because they won't tell you exactly which delivery led to the customer expectations complaint, and even if you're pretty sure you know which one was the problem delivery, they won't care and don't listen. It's a crapshoot, luck of the draw, and we're all on borrowed time.

Sorry it happened, aeiou, you seem like a good driver who tried to do it right, and you've helped out a lot of people here on the forum.

Let this be a lesson to everyone -- circumstances are out of your control in this gig, so don't depend solely on it to support yourself or your family.


----------



## Nubiwon

Wow, so there's no way to tell actually how many misses leads to deactivation. guess I am not far from it then.


----------



## Flexxx

Aeiou,

Any idea of how many morning blocks you completed?

GL


----------



## aeiou_-

Flexxx said:


> Aeiou,
> 
> Any idea of how many morning blocks you completed?
> 
> GL


I worked anywhere from 8-12 blocks a week, less after the update though. Typically, I managed 5-7 morning blocks a week. Sometimes, I'd work straight past 7 days. I had a morning block scheduled today, I even received the reminder. haha. 
Oh, well. Spanks, everyone. I'll still be wandering the other halls of this forum. Give my regards to the Czar. haha.


----------



## mr.white

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Had a rough block today (11-2). Problems started at the warehouse, almost nothing wanted to scan and I had to manually enter most packages. Then I still had 5 left that we're giving me the red X either way. One guy finally just told me not to worry about them and took them back. So if you saw the girl with the KIA Soul struggling, that was me, lol. Finally set off with my 26 packages, many really close together. Still had to manually enter all packages, eating up time, traffic stank everywhere and I had to bring packages back for the first time. Took all 3 hours plus a few by the time I got back to Commerce. All in all, Amazon def got their money's worth out of me today, haha.


Is it a Kia that's like greenish color? if it is you were in front of me that day and you were behind me today!


----------



## FlexDriver

aeiou_- said:


> Well, today I woke up to the deactivation email, it was great while it lasted. I'm pretty sure that I never once lost a package, except for that one time I may have thrown it on the awning.. haha. I was always careful to leave it in the backyard. My guess is that the apartments where customers swore were safe, were not safe. At the end of the day, it's absolutely unfair how amazon handles accountability over this. They expect and prefer us to attempt to deliver everything and then reprimand the driver for doing a good job. I've called support every single time I've felt iffy about leaving a package, because I found a way to make time for that, and I still finished early. Every single time they've reccomended that I leave the package, but that ultimately it was up to me because it would land on me if something happened. Very convenient stance on amazon's end, we reccomend you make the delivery, it should be fine, but it's on you.
> 
> Oh, well. it was nice meeting those of you that I did.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving


Its really very very sad to hear that, I am really going to miss you! I tried my best to raise voice against stupid policies of Amazon and their shitty block acquiring system. Dont loose hope talk to the supervisor about that he/she might able to do something. After that last post of "sending email to Amazon" I lost my interest in this forum as well and I will be a more lurker rather than active participant, I feel that I dont fit here anymore.
Happy Thanksgiving and Good Luck to you and everyone else who is reading this.


----------



## jade88

aeiou_- said:


> Nubiwon jade88
> 
> View attachment 77133


That really sucks man. Maybe you can fight it. I don't see any harm in writing them an email explaining what happened to the best of your ability. Maybe they will change their decision. I would be as detailed as possible. Good luck


----------



## michaelb

jade88 said:


> That really sucks man. Maybe you can fight it. I don't see any harm in writing them an email explaining what happened to the best of your ability. Maybe they will change their decision. I would be as detailed as possible. Good luck


2x on that. Good luck man.

And you guys don't forget to grab your blocks for Friday tmrw in the morning.


----------



## Shangsta

FlexDriver said:


> , I feel that I dont fit here anymore.


You definitely fit. I hope you didnt receive everyone not necessarily jumping on board with your idea as a rejection of you. You are always keeping us up to date on the latest promotions, this forum is not too nasty. Read the Uber Advice if you want to see nasty.


----------



## UberPasco

Shangsta said:


> You definitely fit. I hope you didnt receive everyone not necessarily jumping on board with your idea as a rejection of you. You are always keeping us up to date on the latest promotions, this forum is not too nasty. Read the Uber Advice if you want to see nasty.


At least he doesn't start polls every other day.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Email out about increased rates for evening blocks at Commerce the next few days. A whole $2 more an hour, kinda surprised it wasn't a bit more considering package loads will likely be higher + evening traffic. But we'll see, I guess, work is work.

*Increased Rate On Select Blocks in East Los Angeles (DLA3)*​
Check the Amazon Flex app for opportunities to earn an increased rate of *$60 *for each delivery block (estimated to take 3 hours) you complete between* 4 p.m. to 10 p.m. through Friday, November 25 to Tuesday, November 29 only.*​


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Shangsta said:


> You definitely fit. I hope you didnt receive everyone not necessarily jumping on board with your idea as a rejection of you. You are always keeping us up to date on the latest promotions, this forum is not too nasty. Read the Uber Advice if you want to see nasty.


What he said! Hope you don't leave FlexDriver...have always appreciated your insights and advice! Don't let the knuckleheads get you down!...


----------



## Myrney

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Email out about increased rates for evening blocks at Commerce the next few days. A whole $2 more an hour, kinda surprised it wasn't a bit more considering package loads will likely be higher + evening traffic. But we'll see, I guess, work is work.
> 
> *Increased Rate On Select Blocks in East Los Angeles (DLA3)*​
> Check the Amazon Flex app for opportunities to earn an increased rate of *$60 *for each delivery block (estimated to take 3 hours) you complete between* 4 p.m. to 10 p.m. through Friday, November 25 to Tuesday, November 29 only.*​


And it's only the evening Blocks!!!


----------



## Myrney

FlexDriver said:


> Its really very very sad to hear that, I am really going to miss you! I tried my best to raise voice against stupid policies of Amazon and their shitty block acquiring system. Dont loose hope talk to the supervisor about that he/she might able to do something. After that last post of "sending email to Amazon" I lost my interest in this forum as well and I will be a more lurker rather than active participant, I feel that I dont fit here anymore.
> Happy Thanksgiving and Good Luck to you and everyone else who is reading this.


Don't leave. I enjoy your posts.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

mr.white said:


> Is it a Kia that's like greenish color? if it is you were in front of me that day and you were behind me today!


Not me, I'm in a silver one with a 'Vote for Kodos' magnet on the back, lol.

Grabbed a 10:30-1:30 tomorrow, hoping freeway traffic is super light because I'm sure getting near the Citadel will be s little crazy. Also hoping my scanning issue doesn't repeat itself, I got an app update yesterday so fingers crossed on that front.


----------



## Myrney

When did you grab it? I have tried every half hour since 10am. Nothing!!!


----------



## michaelb

Weird I grabbed a 10 AM block for tmrw but it disappeared


----------



## FlexGuyJim

michaelb said:


> Weird I grabbed a 10 AM block for tmrw but it disappeared


Sign in/out and look again. Same thing happened to me this a.m....showed up aftr sign in...


----------



## Nubiwon

Happy Thanksgiving all.
Anyone from Commerce warehouse able to grab tomorrow's block?


----------



## gsr717

Nubiwon said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all.
> Anyone from Commerce warehouse able to grab tomorrow's block?


i got a 11 AM block


----------



## mr.white

I got a 10:30am at commerce tomorrow . Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## RGV

DLA2 reporting, (Friday) 4 hours is back lol, maybe due to the amount of packages. Blocks offer: 30 minutes increment from 10:30am to 12:00pm. Too bad I'm away from home. ):

Update: it's almost 9am and all blocks still available. lol


----------



## Nubiwon

Finally got a 11am block. Probably dropped by someone today.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> DLA2 reporting, (Friday) 4 hours is back lol, maybe due to the amount of packages. Blocks offer: 30 minutes increment from 10:30am to 12:00pm. Too bad I'm away from home. ):
> 
> Update: it's almost 9am and all blocks still available. lol


We've never had a four hr morning block before at this fc. But today is a mess none of the docks are even set up yet. Check in time is 10 and the line won't start moving until 1030.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

first customer expectations email with 1 "not received" lol I hand delivered all of them on the 18th its funny how anyone can make a claim and we get the boot.
gladly I havent yet

can someone tell me how many lost packages you got before being deactivated?


----------



## sweatypawz

Getting to DLA3 is a ****ing zoo right now. Thanks a lot black friday shoppers.


----------



## Shangsta

TruegamerSeymour said:


> can someone tell me how many lost packages you got before being deactivated?


There is a thread on this. there is no specific number


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> We've never had a four hr morning block before at this fc. But today is a mess none of the docks are even set up yet. Check in time is 10 and the line won't start moving until 1030.


Suck to hear that, hope ya doing fine with the extra hour. I hope thing will ease a bit when I come back. 

P/S: I believe I'm on the verge of deactivate..


----------



## mr.white

Did any one get a 5pm block today? Got a 10:30am block 24 packages. 5 to the same adress. was done by 11:40. I just got offered a block for next Friday and Saturday. hope I get one for later tonight.


----------



## businessgamer85

no I got a 10am tomorrow and I didnt know you could get blocks 2 days ahead good to know.


----------



## Nubiwon

There is a 5pm block today up for 30 minutes now.


----------



## Myrney

Nubiwon said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all.
> Anyone from Commerce warehouse able to grab tomorrow's block?


I was not. I finally grabbed one today for tomorrow


----------



## Pacrat

Took 20 minutes to turn just from telegraph road! then another 10 to get to the warehouse booth! a zoo!


----------



## businessgamer85

The czar seemed to need her Midol today as usual, Minus some guy in a green honda flirting or trying (Wasting time), To the point she almost "gave in" not quite, Still grumpy, And mostly to females smh... I got 20 packages to Norwalk finished in 1.4hrs.


----------



## Myrney

businessgamer85 said:


> The czar seemed to need her her Midol today as usual minus some guy in a green honda flirting or trying to the point she almost "gave in" not quite still grumpy mostly to females. I got 20 packages to Norwalk finished in 1.4hrs.


She was a little testy today. I was 1030a, had thirty drops in Lakewood. Finished before 12pm. So easy today


----------



## businessgamer85

Good thing we got done early its raining cats and dogs in my area. expect open blocks from the rain runners lol


----------



## RGV

I would have made a lots of $ if I was home. LOL. michaelb , are you seeing this [a 6-9pm block], it seems like there are more packages than drivers.


----------



## businessgamer85

Got a block 5-8 in San Gabriel, 20 of them to deliver and I thought it stopped raining...Fml it just started again


----------



## businessgamer85

I just took a 5 p.m. shift right now and I don't know if it's a new policy or what but they did like a 5 point inspection on my car, they went around it and thny were being told by the blue vest go around the car at least for us in the front.

Edit:

I spoke to an angel of a yellow vest employee Amazonian in the a.m.. She told me that she spoke to the czar because many Flex people were complaining about her and she already got a warning for that. She told me that if you feel uncomfortable with her to make sure to complain, because she's done the same, she does not like the way she treats employees. She also said that yes we are independent contractors but we are technically contractors for Amazon and we must obey all the rules including no passengers. As we had a conversation about this issue she said many Flex drivers were being deactivated for not following the rules including this one


----------



## Pacrat

Just load them at McDonalds where no one can rat you out. unless they happen to see you then I dunno


----------



## michaelb

OH Lawdy got hacienda Heights today. About about thirty minutes from warehouse but one hour from my house.. Avoiding all x:30 blocks like a plague from now on.


----------



## FUberman

michaelb said:


> OH Lawdy got hacienda Heights today. About about thirty minutes from warehouse but one hour from my house.. Avoiding all x:30 blocks like a plague from now on.


You could drive halfway, park and fish for blocks so that in the event you wind up with a :30 block, you will at least be closer.


----------



## Flexxx

Delivered a package to a school where the first delivery attempt was on the 22nd. How does that even happen?

32 packages, not bad. Guess the white vans are still doing most of the work.


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> OH Lawdy got hacienda Heights today. About about thirty minutes from warehouse but one hour from my house.. Avoiding all x:30 blocks like a plague from now on.


It weird that today they *only *have the 10:30am block.



Flexxx said:


> Delivered a package to a school where the first delivery attempt was on the 22nd. How does that even happen?
> 
> 32 packages, not bad. Guess the white vans are still doing most of the work.


Or it's sunny sky before the storm arrives (a gap between Black Friday and Cyber Monday).


----------



## Pacrat

Got Artesia area today 16 packages done in 1hour (most 2s and 3s) 3 apts..(I had to call one customer to open the gate). This one guy manager told me a flex driver blocked his driveway and he hit him in the front (as he was trying to get out in a tight squeeze) hes a sheriff deputy had all these transponders and walkie-talkie in his garage set up. says he has a case against him showed me his bumper lol... Why would anyone blocked the driveway?


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Flexxx said:


> Delivered a package to a school where the first delivery attempt was on the 22nd. How does that even happen?


My guess would be the school was on break the days after.

15 packages today, all Cerritos area right around the Auto Square. Couple doubles but still took almost 2 hours due to my device still not scanning anything and most drops being in large business complexes, ate a lot of time.


----------



## michaelb

Anaheim Hills today . RGV where have you been getting?


----------



## Flexxx

So apparently Amazon doesn't think we can handle high loads...at least that's the reason for the recent decrease in packages.


----------



## businessgamer85

Doing 11 a.m. today currently, anyone see that Celica GTS has a policy change with 2 door cars? 3rd time i see him, him and the guy with the 
Red dodge wow.. filled the whole cars with the entire rack full of packages I mean even the windshield lol an example for all of the people with SUV who "cant" fully load them...


----------



## Nubiwon

Flexxx said:


> So apparently Amazon doesn't think we can handle high loads...at least that's the reason for the recent decrease in packages.


Actually it's because many drivers complainting too many packages to deliver. Also just found out why no More 5pm block at Commerce. The Scooby got them.


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Anaheim Hills today . RGV where have you been getting?


I'm hoping that I would never have to travel to that side of OC, will take Whittier or La Habra Heights over that any day. Btw, I was busy last two day, however, I've booked 10am Wednesday  (hoping get something close or in Fullerton).

FYI, have you ever been to an apt that the gate only *OPEN *and *CLOSE *with transponder? I got one in Sunday, stuck for like 25mins (office was closed as well). Jezz, I literally have to mark several pkgs undelivered.


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> Actually it's because many drivers complainting too many packages to deliver. Also just found out why no More 5pm block at Commerce. The Scooby got them.


Ah, well that's what the guy and girl told me. It irks me that these people got their way. It's great short term but this will inevitably come back and bite us on the ass if they think we're incapable of delivering 30-50 packages in 3 hours. So dumb, just finished my route in one hour.


----------



## Nubiwon

Flexxx said:


> Ah, well that's what the guy and girl told me. It irks me that these people got their way. It's great short term but this will inevitably come back and bite us on the ass if they think we're incapable of delivering 30-50 packages in 3 hours. So dumb, just finished my route in one hour.


IKR. I finished most of my blocks under 2 hours. Even with 60+ packages, sucks to lose this gig because of those drivers.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> I'm hoping that I would never have to travel to that side of OC, will take Whittier or La Habra Heights over that any day. Btw, I was busy last two day, however, I've booked 10am Wednesday  (hoping get something close or in Fullerton).
> 
> FYI, have you ever been to an apt that the gate only *OPEN *and *CLOSE *with transponder? I got one in Sunday, stuck for like 25mins (office was closed as well). Jezz, I literally have to mark several pkgs undelivered.


I see. Yeah those gated communities are the worst. Also Anaheim Hills wasn't too bad finished fairly fast and only took 20 minutes to drive back to GG compared to Hacienda Height's took me like 45 minutes.

Does commerce have afternoon blocks? For DLA2 we've been having tons of morning and afternoon blocks. I don't really check my phone for evening blocks though.


----------



## sweatypawz

michaelb said:


> I see. Yeah those gated communities are the worst. Also Anaheim Hills wasn't too bad finished fairly fast and only took 20 minutes to drive back to GG compared to Hacienda Height's took me like 45 minutes.
> 
> Does commerce have afternoon blocks? For DLA2 we've been having tons of morning and afternoon blocks. I don't really check my phone for evening blocks though.


Commerce only has afternoon blocks occasionally. They're usually 4hr blocks instead of the usual 3hr.


----------



## Nubiwon

There's a 7pm block for Commerce up a long time.


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> There's a 7pm block for Commerce up a long time.


Lol they just made it 8-11.


----------



## Poolepit

businessgamer85 said:


> Doing 11 a.m. today currently, anyone see that Celica GTS has a policy change with 2 door cars? 3rd time i see him, him and the guy with the
> Red dodge wow.. filled the whole cars with the entire rack full of packages I mean even the windshield lol an example for all of the people with SUV who "cant" fully load them...


Other day guy in a newer corvette at our station loaded to the max. I just stood there like wtf?


----------



## Nubiwon

Looks like no one took the 7pm block. Now they roll out a 8pm block lol.


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> So apparently Amazon doesn't think we can handle high loads...at least that's the reason for the recent decrease in packages.


Seriously. I've been finishing in an hour over the last three outings.


----------



## Myrney

Hey there's an 8p 3hr block up for tonight Commerce


----------



## businessgamer85

I dropped the 11-2pm at 7:47pm 
Hope someone here got it lol


----------



## Myrney

Still sitting there


----------



## Flexxx

businessgamer85 said:


> I dropped the 11-2pm at 7:47pm
> Hope someone here got it lol


Got it. Forgot to pick one up at the wh while talking with employees.


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Hey there's an 8p 3hr block up for tonight Commerce


Uhhh no thank you. Not trying to get the cops called on me.


----------



## mr.white

I picked up the 7pm at 6pm. I live 10 minutes from Warehouse. there was a lady in front of me and they had 3 stacks. the lady picked Alhambra and I got San Gabriel. they said max was 10 packages. I got 12 and the guy said if it was cool and I said ok. I got lucky my deliveries where just off New Ave and the 10 fwy. all within a 3 block radius. 3 on one block, 3 on the other block. 2 on the side street and 4 on the next block. Got there at 7:21 finished at 7:46. home by 8. I'm a happy camper. See you guys tomorrow at 10:30!


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Uhhh no thank you. Not trying to get the cops called on me.


I ignored it. Probably the most random selection


----------



## yucklyftline

Poolepit said:


> Other day guy in a newer corvette at our station loaded to the max. I just stood there like wtf?


I work out of San Francisco. Guy up here delivers in his Tesla.

Figured maybe it was a managers car until 2 carts pulled next to me.

I won't divulge his details but he has one hell of a work ethic.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

sweatypawz said:


> Uhhh no thank you. Not trying to get the cops called on me.


Yup people still say "You guys deliver late night?" cops flashing me when im walking on the lawns...We need shirts damnit


----------



## Flexxx

Ahhh, went to confirm the 2-5 and I was too late.


----------



## businessgamer85

Who got the Fantastic opportunity to scan packages outside the warehouse? it was an awesome day


----------



## Nubiwon

businessgamer85 said:


> Who got the Fantastic opportunity to scan packages outside the warehouse? it was an awesome day


Even better with 2nd block at 2pm.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

sweatypawz said:


> Uhhh no thank you. Not trying to get the cops called on me.


I'd love to have the cops called on me. I'll of course be long gone and the people would have to explain why they wasted the cops' time on people who were doing their job...


----------



## LA Cabbie

TruegamerSeymour said:


> Yup people still say "You guys deliver late night?" cops flashing me when im walking on the lawns...We need shirts damnit


The Amazon.com warehouse in San Fernando DLA4 gave us yellow reflector jackets. They were mandatory to wear at all times. Did you not get the memo?


----------



## RGV

This is going to be a wild evening at DLA2..








PS: 3:56pm


----------



## LA Cabbie

RGV said:


> This is going to be a wild evening at DLA2..
> View attachment 78680
> 
> 
> PS: 3:56pm


I remember when UCA3 was like that. Just a couple of days ago. Now we get one two-block and I don't know how you had the time to take a pic. By that time, we would have lost the blocks. lol.


----------



## RGV

LA Cabbie said:


> I remember when UCA3 was like that. Just a couple of days ago. Now we get one two-block and I don't know how you had the time to take a pic. By that time, we would have lost the blocks. lol.


Maybe, because all drivers know what is in those blocks. LOL. Afternoon/Evening over here is either miss or hit, but rather miss: mostly undelivered packages and pkgs that staffs found lay around WH. In addition, the delivery area is 'HUGEEE'.


----------



## RGV

4:27pm ... LOL


----------



## businessgamer85

Crazy day at Commerce it was a cluster I came for my 4:30 p.m. route and it was these three guys standing next to their car laughing at God knows what. Lol they told me this morning that the conveyor belt broke. Now it's a renovation of the warehouse? I don't know. 

Regardless I got 10 packages to Pasadena which is an hour away an attendant have to give me the rack to my parking space. and I didn't get any memo about the vest. They just make us use it when were scanning that's it and leave it on the rack


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> Even better with 2nd block at 2pm.


Where did you end up delivering to? Did these just start popping up recently?


----------



## mr.white

A lady yesterday at commerce told me from now on that there was going to be 2 pm blocks because of busy season


----------



## businessgamer85

Whoever said theyre changing the amounts is mistaken I got 51 today finished in 1.2hrs incl 20 to lakewood. same amount of time for 13 in sg smh.. lol

Earlier today this lady in the other row on my right side had less than I did, and this Amazonian told me that she complained that the boxes were "ginormous" and she wouldn't be able to take them all in her sedan, but she said " I made her take them all and accommodate them the way she always did in the front" LOL


----------



## Flexxx

That's what the duo told me me. Had 19 in the morning <1 hour, 27 for the 2-5.

Had something weird happen. I didn't scan a package at the wh and when I attempted to pick it up while delivering it wouldn't let me. I called support and they couldn't assign the package to me but told me to deliver it and they would mark it.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

22 packages today on the 11-2; Cerritos, Norwalk, Santa Fe Springs. Started fast with homes tightly together then everything after were business parks, really slowed things down but still done in about 2 hours. Had 1 business where the doors were open, all offices inside open and stuff everywhere but not a soul to be found. I was calling out for 5 minutes before someone finally emerged from the extreme back. They'd be easy targets to rob :/


----------



## Shangsta

Flexxx said:


> That's what the duo told me me. Had 19 in the morning <1 hour, 27 for the 2-5.
> 
> Had something weird happen. I didn't scan a package at the wh and when I attempted to pick it up while delivering it wouldn't let me. I called support and they couldn't assign the package to me but told me to deliver it and they would mark it.


Sincs thenupdate a few weeks ago this happened to me too. It sounds like you cant add packages anymore once youve made your first delivery, you have to call support.


----------



## Myrney

mr.white said:


> A lady yesterday at commerce told me from now on that there was going to be 2 pm blocks because of busy season


I was told the same thing. I got one yesterday. It released around 1130a. And they released the 2pm block today around 1130a. I only know because I got a notification but was too slow


----------



## Myrney

businessgamer85 said:


> Whoever said theyre changing the amounts is mistaken I got 51 today finished in 1.2hrs incl 20 to lakewood. same amount of time for 13 in sg smh.. lol
> 
> Earlier today this lady in the other row on my right side had less than I did, and this Amazonian told me that she complained that the boxes were "ginormous" and she wouldn't be able to take them all in her sedan, but she said " I made her take them all and accommodate them the way she always did in the front" LOL


Yesterday I worked the 1030a and 2pm, both in Whittier. 50 packages on the first run and almost didn't make it back for the 2pm block because I used every second of that block. My 2pm had 32 packages, but traffic. 
Today? My 1030a block had 23 packages which was actually only 15 stops and it was Cerritos. Finished in 32 minutes.


----------



## Myrney

So there was a 5pm block just sitting there at 410p. I thought it was for tomorrow. I accepted it and then realized my mistake. Ugh. 
Of course, when I go to grab the 5pm for tomorrow I got the red banner "this block has already been taken". Shoot, I was hoping for a double. Perhaps I will snag a 2pm


----------



## Pacrat

I actually grabbed a block 30 minutes ahead on accident I knew that I wasn't going to make it. I dropped it immediately it was gone... so I guess that saved me from getting a negative point on my record


----------



## Flexxx

Pacrat said:


> I actually grabbed a block 30 minutes ahead on accident I knew that I wasn't going to make it. I dropped it immediately it was gone... so I guess that saved me from getting a negative point on my record


If you dropped it 30 minutes before the start of the block you should be receiving an email.


----------



## RGV

Pacrat said:


> I actually grabbed a block 30 minutes ahead on accident I knew that I wasn't going to make it. I dropped it immediately it was gone... so I guess that saved me from getting a negative point on my record


when you forfeit a block, i will not re-appear on your offer, it's there (maybe) you just cannot see it. . And like Flexxx just said, if you forfeit a block under 45mins be4 block start, expect an email from Flex God soon.


----------



## Nubiwon

Pacrat said:


> I actually grabbed a block 30 minutes ahead on accident I knew that I wasn't going to make it. I dropped it immediately it was gone... so I guess that saved me from getting a negative point on my record



It will be a negative rating on your account. Unless you email support stating the reason and hope they remove it. I did the same but it was 1minute before block starts. Emailed support and finally got a response a week late saying they removed it.


----------



## Flexxx

Sweet, two reserved blocks for Monday and Tuesday 10:30.


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Sweet, two reserved blocks for Monday and Tuesday 10:30.


The odds must be ever in your favor. I got nothing for the third week in a row. Oh well


----------



## michaelb

I had 28 packages yesterday finished fairly quick. Today I had 66 but all houses so I finished in two hours total starting when I was scanning.

RGV have you tried an afternoon block this week yet?


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> I had 28 packages yesterday finished fairly quick. Today I had 66 but all houses so I finished in two hours total starting when I was scanning.
> 
> RGV have you tried an afternoon block this week yet?


Well, I did do an afternoon block today (1pm). While waiting for the WH staff to come out and assign us where to dock, my ears caught a conversation of two drivers who were behind me, and one of them said something about OC forum lol michaelb is it you driving a black Nissan SUV. For me, the afternoon block turned out fine, only 16 packages in Placentia. If it was you then, it look like you had much more pkg than me, how was it?
PS: both morning and afternoon were completed an hour in advance, sorry, that I'm skewing all the data.


----------



## Myrney

michaelb said:


> I had 28 packages yesterday finished fairly quick. Today I had 66 but all houses so I finished in two hours total starting when I was scanning.
> 
> RGV have you tried an afternoon block this week yet?


I have been fortunate yesterday and today to pull up behind big loads and mine are small. But the big ones are coming.


----------



## Pacrat

Thanks for all your info guys, I haven't got an email yet but I know for a fact someone took that shift.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Well, I did do an afternoon block today (1pm). While waiting for the WH staff to come out and assign us where to dock, my ears caught a conversation of two drivers who were behind me, and one of them said something about OC forum lol michaelb is it you driving a black Nissan SUV. For me, the afternoon block turned out fine, only 16 packages in Placentia. If it was you then, it look like you had much more pkg than me, how was it?
> PS: both morning and afternoon were completed an hour in advance, sorry, that I'm skewing all the data.


Damn nah I haven't been doing afternoon blocks. May do it tmrw. Also was the black car a white dude driving it? I talk to him when we're next to each other. Imo our three hr blocks should be able to finish in two hrs total to make it worth it.



Myrney said:


> I have been fortunate yesterday and today to pull up behind big loads and mine are small. But the big ones are coming.


I don't mind big loads as long as I get no apartments like today. When I scan and like the first 10-15 packages are all apartments, I know I'm going to have a bad time haha.


----------



## businessgamer85

What was all this madness this afternoon? 0 racks, everyone out of their cars, Suvs stuck for 20mins because they cant drive or the ahole block them? packages not being able to be scanned for delivery...yes I was there for about 45mins just in the chaos


----------



## michaelb

Sigh literally no point going early been waiting for fifteen minutes and the dock doesn't look like it'll be ready anytime soon.


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Sigh literally no point going early been waiting for fifteen minutes and the dock doesn't look like it'll be ready anytime soon.


I feel you. Got the good side of Anaheim today. Finish 30 minutes ahead of time. But my foam brain forget to scan one of the package before throw it into customer front porch which create a CRS ordeal and resolve nothing.


----------



## Flexxx

There's a 4:30 available for Commerce which will probably get pushed back to 5.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> I feel you. Got the good side of Anaheim today. Finish 30 minutes ahead of time. But my foam brain forget to scan one of the package before throw it into customer front porch which create a CRS ordeal and resolve nothing.


That cluster **** kinda worked out for me only had 23 packages but like 15 were apartments. I finished in 2 hrs total so it wasn't too bad. I was suppose to have around 35 but thanks to mis-sort and canceld packages numbers were low. I also had Anaheim but one of the stops had 4 packages at the 2828 Lincoln apartments. Basically like a motel and there was like 400 of them in one apartment. That alone took me almost 40 minutes because I had to wait for someone to open the gate.

Have you been doing the 2PM blocks? I did them on Sunday and Saturday and finished both 2 hours tops. Might start doing them instead of the morning blocks on days when I only have time for one block.


----------



## Myrney

Commerce just threw up an 830pm 3hr block


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Have you been doing the 2PM blocks? I did them on Sunday and Saturday and finished both 2 hours tops. Might start doing them instead of the morning blocks on days when I only have time for one block.


It would have been a pretty good day if I was not happen to screw up, and now I'm expecting at least one 'customer expectation' email as I just received one earlier today about a pkg few days ago (nowhere is safe now, even gated community). However, that's a lots of drivers for just one block (10am) lul. Meanwhile, night blocks though, it's a whole different story...


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> It would have been a pretty good day if I was not happen to screw up, and now I'm expecting at least one 'customer expectation' email as I just received one earlier today about a pkg few days ago (nowhere is safe now, even gated community). However, that's a lots of drivers for just one block (10am) lul. Meanwhile, night blocks though, it's a whole different story...


Yeah I received like two last week for the week before that. If I receive any more I'll be more cautious. Have you been doing the afternoon blocks though? And another late start day. Probably going to write feedback because not be able to start scanning 15 minutes early makes some of these early morning blocks go past the 3hr mark.


----------



## Flexxx

No 2pm blocks for dla3?


----------



## michaelb

No afternoon blocks for DLA2 too. I was planning on doing em.


----------



## Nubiwon

Flexxx said:


> No 2pm blocks for dla3?


It probably had 2pm. Got a ping from flex around 11:45am while doing my block. But it was gone in a second, or it was just a fake notice.


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Yeah I received like two last week for the week before that. If I receive any more I'll be more cautious. Have you been doing the afternoon blocks though? And another late start day. Probably going to write feedback because not be able to start scanning 15 minutes early makes some of these early morning blocks go past the 3hr mark.


Got 10am tomorrow, hope everything is right on schedule. I usually doing afternoon block in Friday, and Sunday only. Some of them are good some are not at all since most of afternoon block is usually leftover/undelivered from morning. 


michaelb said:


> No afternoon blocks for DLA2 too. I was planning on doing em.


I was thinking there's problem at my end. LOL.
Maybe it's slow day, or they push all of them out during morning.


----------



## Flexxx

She had a problem with the way I smiled at check in today LOL I was literally at a loss for words.


----------



## SNAUber

Just did my first 4 hour block. I assume it was Prime Now as I sat in the parking lot of Fashion Island (3 miles from my house). Had one Bristol Farms run and just surf the internet and read 50 pages of this thread for the remaining 3+ hours. Got to drive my Nissan Leaf too so did not have to pay for gas. I would take some more blocks but there is never anything available for Irvine. Back to Uber now.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Got 10am tomorrow, hope everything is right on schedule. I usually doing afternoon block in Friday, and Sunday only. Some of them are good some are not at all since most of afternoon block is usually leftover/undelivered from morning.
> 
> I was thinking there's problem at my end. LOL.
> Maybe it's slow day, or they push all of them out during morning.


Apparently there was afternoon blocks yesterday. I saw some for today for 1:30 around 12:10. I wanted a little break so I didn't grab it. If a 2 pops up I'll probably do that. But I think afternoon blocks won't be plentiful like it was last week. They go away pretty fast like before cyber Monday sales. LMK when you see afternoon blocks too so we can get down when they usually release the afternoon blocks. I think it's pretty random though, some days I see them around 11:30 and sometimes 12:10 like today.


----------



## RGV

michaelb 3:30pm block is available .


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> michaelb 3:30pm block is available .


Ended up napping so I missed that haha.


----------



## mr.white

Has this ever happened to you guys? I was at DLA3 Commerce for a 5pm block. I had 8 packages . 1 to San Gabriel , 1 to San marino, 5 to South pasadena AND 1 to Whittier . I thought Whittier is not close so I swipe to finish(while i look for a blue vest)to se the eta driving time and first stop was Whittier but my app map was showing Dana Point 54 miles away! I was like helllll no. I show blue vests and we both laugh and tells me don't worry your not going to Dana Point. Well any ways hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## gsr717

so you're the one that beat me to accepting the block. literally within 1 sec.. lol.. how many drivers were there ?


----------



## mr.white

gsr717 said:


> so you're the one that beat me to accepting the block. literally within 1 sec.. lol.. how many drivers were there ?


There were 3 in front of me and 2 behind me and 5 on the other side I would say 10. P.Simon. I got lucky last week (wed -tues) I did 12 blocks. so far I did 1 wed 2 Thurs and 2 Fri and have one for tomorrow at 1030


----------



## Flexxx

Cancelling a 10:30 at 9:30 dla3


----------



## RGV

My warehouse just re-released Friday morning block, it made me wonder a bit...... and then came realization, it's going to be raining whole morning. LOL.


----------



## MoMoney$

RGV said:


> My warehouse just re-released Friday morning block, it made me wonder a bit...... and then came realization, it's going to be raining whole morning. LOL.


Ugh


----------



## Chargr

Finally got a block today. Restaurants I believe. Been waiting at the same spot since 11:30. Is it typically slow?


----------



## michaelb

Chargr said:


> Finally got a block today. Restaurants I believe. Been waiting at the same spot since 11:30. Is it typically slow?


Yeah, you just wait there and I heard it's really slow so just bring stuff to do while you wait next time.


----------



## RGV

62 packages.. thank god, no apts.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> 62 packages.. thank god, no apts.


I had 56 finished fairly quick too. Thanks to Christmas week, the route should be more dense and allows us to finish fast. Unless we get apartments. Those routes tend to have like 40-50 packages, so you really want a route with 55+ packages for 0 apartments. Are you doing the afternoon block today? There seems to be a lot or no one wants to do them, if they put up a 2PM one. I might do that.


----------



## Chargr

michaelb said:


> Yeah, you just wait there and I heard it's really slow so just bring stuff to do while you wait next time.


I bet it is. I got a 3 hr shift and so far there's an hour and 30 mins to go.. boring


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> I had 56 finished fairly quick too. Thanks to Christmas week, the route should be more dense and allows us to finish fast. Unless we get apartments. Those routes tend to have like 40-50 packages, so you really want a route with 55+ packages for 0 apartments. Are you doing the afternoon block today? There seems to be a lot or no one wants to do them, if they put up a 2PM one. I might do that.


Yeh, it was good, although nagivation screw up a bit. I catched the 1:30pm one, currently feeding myself at McDonald's. Lol.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Yeh, it was good, although nagivation screw up a bit. I catched the 1:30pm one, currently feeding myself at McDonald's. Lol.


Nice, let me know how it goes. I was chilling at home eating food, picked up a 2 block. Hopefully I get GG like last time and finish under 2 hours.


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Nice, let me know how it goes. I was chilling at home eating food, picked up a 2 block. Hopefully I get GG like last time and finish under 2 hours.


I hope you caught the drop for 2pm block. Yesterday 1:30 was okay, 44 packages, single home which always a good sight. 
PS: An hour and half into morning block and I was doing fine, then apts, my nemesis, things start to go awry. Lul.


----------



## Shangsta

Nubiwon Spanky Myrney

Do you guys still drive? How are things at your warehouse?


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> I hope you caught the drop for 2pm block. Yesterday 1:30 was okay, 44 packages, single home which always a good sight.
> PS: An hour and half into morning block and I was doing fine, then apts, my nemesis, things start to go awry. Lul.


Yeah the afternoon blocks today were dropped early, I grabbed a 1:30 around 11:20. Morning block had 61 packages in fullerton area. So I just stayed up that area while I waited for the afternoon block. Luckily I got garden Grove and Westminster. Finished in 1 hr 45 min after start time. Honestly I prefer afternoon blocks if I had to do one block a day. but I really hate fishing and it's not a guarantee I get one like I do for the morning blocks. For our warehouse morning blocks tend to take two hours or more. Afternoon blocks tend to be two hours or less.


----------



## Nubiwon

Shangsta said:


> Nubiwon Spanky Myrney
> 
> Do you guys still drive? How are things at your warehouse?


Heya shangsta. I still work at Commerce, but not getting blocks like before. Working around like 5 to 8 blocks. Not many afternoon blocks at all.


----------



## Flexxx

Nubiwon said:


> Heya shangsta. I still work at Commerce, but not getting blocks like before. Working around like 5 to 8 blocks. Not many afternoon blocks at all.


There's an 8-10 currently waiting for you...


----------



## Shangsta

Nubiwon said:


> Heya shangsta. I still work at Commerce, but not getting blocks like before. Working around like 5 to 8 blocks. Not many afternoon blocks at all.


Good to hear from ya. Yeah its been rough this week at my warehouse. I get notifications and they are gone by the time I open the app. Hang in there!!!


----------



## Nubiwon

Flexxx said:


> There's an 8-10 currently waiting for you...


Cool, it also have cops waiting around the corner


----------



## Myrney

Shangsta said:


> Nubiwon Spanky Myrney
> 
> Do you guys still drive? How are things at your warehouse?


Hey there. Yes, I have been driving _almost _everyday. But I have only been scoring maybe 7 blocks a week. I also had to move and attend kid shit. Some of you must know how that goes.

Oddly this week I have already hit 23 hours and I have six scheduled for tomorrow, three for Thursday. By my estimation if there is a 40 cap, I will either choose not to deliver on FRiday or Saturday. *sigh* And this will all end so very soon


----------



## Myrney

Shangsta said:


> Nubiwon Spanky Myrney
> 
> Do you guys still drive? How are things at your warehouse?


Oh and the warehouse? I am a person very much into systems. The morning crew and the night crew have different systems. But other than that, some of the drivers complained that they were exceeding their time with deliveries and thus they have shrunk the load. Honestly, I have never exceeded my time. So i guess the squeaky wheel gets the oil???


----------



## Flexxx

Myrney said:


> Oddly this week I have already hit 23 hours and I have six scheduled for tomorrow


What time?



> And this will all end so very soon


Based on something you heard?


----------



## Nubiwon

Myrney said:


> Hey there. Yes, I have been driving _almost _everyday. But I have only been scoring maybe 7 blocks a week. I also had to move and attend kid shit. Some of you must know how that goes.
> 
> Oddly this week I have already hit 23 hours and I have six scheduled for tomorrow, three for Thursday. By my estimation if there is a 40 cap, I will either choose not to deliver on FRiday or Saturday. *sigh* And this will all end so very soon


The week start fresh at Wednesday. Also, you can get pass 40 hour cap. I did have a 43 hour week before the update.


----------



## Shangsta

Myrney said:


> Honestly, I have never exceeded my time.


Thats always encouraging to know you are finishing ahead of time. I used to think the job was just easy but we are just efficient.


----------



## Shangsta

Flexxx said:


> Based on something you heard?


I assume shes referring to the decrease in routes in January with so many drivers competing for few slots


----------



## michaelb

Commerce doesn't do the 24 hour in advance drop? Also it's pouring rain and I'm in shorts and a t-shirt. Getting rekt hopefully I don't get sick .


----------



## Flexxx

michaelb said:


> Commerce doesn't do the 24 hour in advance drop? Also it's pouring rain and I'm in shorts and a t-shirt. Getting rekt hopefully I don't get sick .


For the morning blocks they do. Just grab one of the bags and make yourself a poncho.


----------



## RGV

michaelb are you interested for afternoon block, despite of raining? Im thinking about heading home and call it a day.


----------



## michaelb

Flexxx said:


> For the morning blocks they do. Just grab one of the bags and make yourself a poncho.


Ooo yeah same here. I read Nubiwon's post wrong, thought he barely got blocks.



RGV said:


> michaelb are you interested for afternoon block, despite of raining? Im thinking about heading home and call it a day.


Nah, it rained way too hard. 1. Don't wanna get sick, 2. Don't trust other drivers in rain, 3. My car has cold air intake system so the rain could mess it up.

I may drop my morning block tomorrow and try to just fish for the afternoon blocks. Today I had 53 stops 61 packages for morning lol.


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Nah, it rained way too hard. 1. Don't wanna get sick, 2. Don't trust other drivers in rain, 3. My car has cold air intake system so the rain could mess it up.
> I may drop my morning block tomorrow and try to just fish for the afternoon blocks. Today I had 53 stops 61 packages for morning lol.


Bless those doing 1:30 and 2pm. Lul.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Bless those doing 1:30 and 2pm. Lul.


It's suppose to stop raining around 2. But it's way too flooded on the streets atm for me. How was your afternoon block yday?


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> It's suppose to stop raining around 2. But it's way too flooded on the streets atm for me. How was your afternoon block yday?


Yesterday afternoon was chilled, 22 packages, got Garden Grove and small part of Anaheim, end up 2 streets away from home. Lol. One customer gave me a handshake, thanking me for my service. Lul.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Yesterday afternoon was chilled, 22 packages, got Garden Grove and small part of Anaheim, end up 2 streets away from home. Lol. One customer gave me a handshake, thanking me for my service. Lul.


Yeah mine was nice, got Westminster and GG ended like 5 minutes away from my house. Definitely gunna just try afternoon tomorrow or maybe morning too if I feel like it.

Damn looks like no one grabbed the afternoon blocks there's 2, 2:30, 3, 3:30, 4 blocks ATM.


----------



## RGV

Rain Incentive..


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Rain Incentive..


Damn I would've done it if I didn't have to workout today.


----------



## enigmaquip

Nubiwon The Pay Week is Wed-Tues. The Work Week is Sun-Sat. Odd to have them cross like that, but that is the way it is


----------



## Myrney

My blocks yesterday and this morning have all been super sweet. They reduced the amount of stops. Yesterday total door to door was 90 minutes . Just finished another in 90 minutes (and that's in rain bagging every delivery). They bumped up the three hour block to $63 tomorrow morning. I grabbed it.


----------



## Flexxx

Dropped the 10:30 and picked up an 11:30 so when I got to Lakewood it was sprinkling lightly. <1 hour total

Eh, I don't think bagging every deliver is necessary. Only bagged two yesterday, zero today.

Was scheduled for tomorrow so didn't see the increase. I'll still receive it if I ask for it, right?


----------



## Myrney

Flexxx said:


> Dropped the 10:30 and picked up an 11:30 so when I got to Lakewood it was sprinkling lightly. <1 hour total
> 
> Eh, I don't think bagging every deliver is necessary. Only bagged two yesterday, zero today.
> 
> Was scheduled for tomorrow so didn't see the increase. I'll still receive it if I ask for it, right?


I was in Cerritos. Most of the houses had zero protection from rain or wet porches. Of course I had one locked gate and I tried to toss the envelope. Disaster. I'll be expecting an email if shame


----------



## michaelb

Flexxx said:


> Dropped the 10:30 and picked up an 11:30 so when I g
> Eh, I don't think bagging every deliver is necessary. Only bagged two yesterday, zero today.
> 
> Was scheduled for tomorrow so didn't see the increase. I'll still receive it if I ask for it, right?


ot to Lakewood it was sprinkling lightly. <1 hour total

Yeah if you email them they should bump you up.

Grabbed a 1PM block around 11 during my morning shift. Around 1:30 they emailed pay bump to 66$ for any blocks completed from 2-11pm. Going to try and get support to bump the pay from 54 to 66. Morning block took like 2:15 from starting time and afternoon block finished around 1:45 from starting time. Not bad.


----------



## businessgamer85

Speaking of cerritos found 2 old o
Packages under mats again! Whoever had a lost one there it was i took them out over mine


----------



## Flexxx

When you just don't care...






I'll eventually get around to changing the date on this thing =/


----------



## uberer2016

RGV said:


> Rain Incentive..


Wow, that's really nice. Maybe they should allow people to work at one prime and one flex warehouse so if one warehouse is too busy they could use the people at the other warehouse. Here in Irvine, I still can't find blocks for prime now. I could have easily helped out with Anaheim flex if I was allowed to pick up those blocks.


----------



## iyengar

Wow tomorrow will be busy. Block starts 7am in the morning.


----------



## michaelb

RGV have you seen an afternoon block for today yet? They were dropped at 1020 past two days. Nothing today though. Finished hella early might just head home.


----------



## Shelovespets

How close do you stack blocks? I have a 5-8pm today and see another available today for 2-4pm.


----------



## WMUber

LA Cabbie spotting at UCA3. Should I out him?


----------



## sweatypawz

WMUber said:


> LA Cabbie spotting at UCA3. Should I out him?


YES!!!


----------



## Shelovespets

Chargr said:


> Finally got a block today. Restaurants I believe. Been waiting at the same spot since 11:30. Is it typically slow?


I have one tonight. Do you go to warehouse first for a bag or just drive straight to location?


----------



## Retrojka

Does ybody know how to change from prime now to amazon flex?


----------



## Shelovespets

When does pay usually show up for you? Got an email it was processed today, but just wondering how many days to wait.


----------



## Shangsta

Shelovespets said:


> When does pay usually show up for you? Got an email it was processed today, but just wondering how many days to wait.


It always depends on your bank but mine almost always show up on Thursday around midnight or so.


----------



## Shelovespets

Shangsta said:


> It always depends on your bank but mine almost always show up on Thursday around midnight or so.


Thanks. Ironically I just got notification payment was posted.


----------



## RGV

michaelb have you been able to grab 10am drop lately? Yesterday and today, I was late for 2mins and it gone. 
To me, it looks like our WH is doing same-day drop (in early morning).


----------



## Myrney

RGV said:


> michaelb have you been able to grab 10am drop lately? Yesterday and today, I was late for 2mins and it gone.
> To me, it looks like our WH is doing same-day drop (in early morning).


I'm at Commerce. It blows to be compulsively checking my phone


----------



## Flexxx

So I asked one of the yellow vest and apparently they messed up the schedule for this week. Should be back to normal next week.

There's like 7 racks for the 10:30


----------



## LA Cabbie

WMUber said:


> LA Cabbie spotting at UCA3. Should I out him?


Haven't been there in a week. The idiots at Amazon Flex exiled me to UFLA1 in Miami. I was visiting family for two weeks early December and wanted to try Miami. They told me it will take several weeks for the update. I said forget it. But the morons went ahead and sent me there after I came back.

I did make $529 in 3 days before the transfer.










Would have been on track to make well over $1300. Would have loved to see the look on your faces.


----------



## RGV

Myrney said:


> I'm at Commerce. It blows to be compulsively checking my phone


Yeah, it is bit weird. Normally, my WH would release 10am block for next day at 10am today. But I haven't seen one the last two day, so I was wondering that im late/unlucky or the strategy has changed. Lol.


----------



## LA Cabbie

RGV said:


> Yeah, it is bit weird. Normally, my WH would release 10am block for next day at 10am today. But I haven't seen one the last two day, so I was wondering that im late/unlucky or the strategy has changed. Lol.


Same issue as with Uber during tail end of holidays. Too many students and on vacation drivers. Plus, people are recouping their losses for xmas. Perfect storm for frustration. Should get back to normalcy by the 10th of January.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> michaelb have you been able to grab 10am drop lately? Yesterday and today, I was late for 2mins and it gone.
> To me, it looks like our WH is doing same-day drop (in early morning).


Yeah I've been getting it everyday. If you fail to get 10 they do 1030 blocks too. You literally have to be fast. Because like more than half of the routes are taken by scheduled.

Also man these routes have been pretty shit for me past couple days. Afternoon routes are all in Hacienda/Rowland Heights all up and down hill driving and I lose GPS signal so I have to manually type in each address into offline google maps. I'm just going to stick to doing morning routes.

But I'm thinking about just switching to Irvine and do some Prime Now instead because these 3 hour routes isn't worth it. If they were able to be done in 2 hrs it'll be on par with Prime Now with no tips.

Anyone at Irvine warehouse? Got some questions on how it runs.


----------



## Myrney

RGV said:


> Yeah, it is bit weird. Normally, my WH would release 10am block for next day at 10am today. But I haven't seen one the last two day, so I was wondering that im late/unlucky or the strategy has changed. Lol.


I'm so irked right now. I saw shifts go up at 5pm and failed AGAIN at grabbing one. I'm gonna cry


----------



## FlexDriver

Myrney said:


> I'm so irked right now. I saw shifts go up at 5pm and failed AGAIN at grabbing one. I'm gonna cry


Please dont cry.......... you look more ug.. hahaha!


----------



## Myrney

Happened to be up before 530a. Get a notification at 547a of a block. Go to grab it - it's gone!!! So frustrated


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> Happened to be up before 530a. Get a notification at 547a of a block. Go to grab it - it's gone!!! So frustrated


Damn, did you see the block and lost it when you clicked on it or did you just get a blank screen? I didn't even get a notification hahah . This week blows.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> Damn, did you see the block and lost it when you clicked on it or did you just get a blank screen? I didn't even get a notification hahah . This week blows.


I got the notification, saw the block, clicked and got the "you're too late sucker" message. I hope they drown in the rain. Ugh. I've only worked a few shifts this week!


----------



## Flexxx

Woke up around 7 and there was a notification that popped up at 6.


----------



## sweatypawz

Myrney said:


> I got the notification, saw the block, clicked and got the "you're too late sucker" message. I hope they drown in the rain. Ugh. I've only worked a few shifts this week!


I'm up to $108 this week. I'm rich!


----------



## michaelb

RGV did you see the afternoon block pay? Had a notification pop up at 1040 kinda early so wasn't looking for it.


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> RGV did you see the afternoon block pay? Had a notification pop up at 1040 kinda early so wasn't looking for it.


heya, michaelb i havent check the thread in awhile, just return to Flex after holidays and stuff. Hope you are doing well, today afternoon block was a bit disaster: 15 packages for 6 cities..


----------



## businessgamer85

I'll never forget when DLA3 sent me to Getty ctr (36miles or so by pch) 2 packages but I lost signal I had to call (with roaming) to have them marked delivered the app reset too, I also got lost GPS to get out of those mountains... at least I got paid.


----------



## oicu812

businessgamer85 said:


> I'll never forget when DLA3 sent me to Getty ctr (36miles or so by pch) 2 packages but I lost signal I had to call (with roaming) to have them marked delivered the app reset too, I also got lost GPS to get out of those mountains... at least I got paid.


Do you mean Getty Villa in Malibu as opposed to Getty Center near Westwood?


----------



## businessgamer85

The one by skirball yes I guess westwood, It was passed UCLA


----------



## RGV

businessgamer85 said:


> The one by skirball yes I guess westwood, It was passed UCLA


Getty Center then lul.


----------



## oicu812

That's way too far west for DLA3 (East LA).


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> heya, michaelb i havent check the thread in awhile, just return to Flex after holidays and stuff. Hope you are doing well, today afternoon block was a bit disaster: 15 packages for 6 cities..


When did you grab that? I stopped doing afternoon blocks after couple times last week. It seems they take the van routes and split it. So it's either Hacienda Heights or Rowland Heights and usually have 55+ packages. It seems only time afternoon routes are good is when it's busy like black friday/christmas.

But yeah I'm doing good.


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> When did you grab that? I stopped doing afternoon blocks after couple times last week. It seems they take the van routes and split it. So it's either Hacienda Heights or Rowland Heights and usually have 55+ packages. It seems only time afternoon routes are good is when it's busy like black friday/christmas.
> 
> But yeah I'm doing good.


For me, personally, Hacienda Heights & Rowland Heights is ok, just as long as no apts im okay, i like the drive. Yeh, the last two days, I was able to pick up afternoon block 1pm around 11:40~11:55am. Today afternoon block is nice 56 pkgs at Cypress, very pack and no apts.

PS: are you able to pick-up 10am for Wednesday at 10 this morning? I check at 10 while loading and no block..


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> For me, personally, Hacienda Heights & Rowland Heights is ok, just as long as no apts im okay, i like the drive. Yeh, the last two days, I was able to pick up afternoon block 1pm around 11:40~11:55am. Today afternoon block is nice 56 pkgs at Cypress, very pack and no apts.
> 
> PS: are you able to pick-up 10am for Wednesday at 10 this morning? I check at 10 while loading and no block..


Yeah, I grabbed it while I was driving to the warehouse for 1030. Like are you checking at 10 on the dot? I had 10 yesterday but dropped thinking one will pop up for 1030 but it never did. I was able to grab the 1030 at 730 this morning, wasn't planning on working but I saw it. So I guess for our warehouse only 10am is 24hr in advance and the other blocks 1030, I think there's 11 too are also same day depending on demand.

Rowland Height is okay but Hacienda Heights parking uphill/downhill and using brakes literally 90% of the time isn't good for wear and tear on car. Also GPS gets dropped for me when I do Hacienda Heights. Plus the drive back home is long like 45minutes.


----------



## iyengar

For those in DLA3, how far of radius do you guys drive?


----------



## RGV

michaelb yeh, I checked rite at when my phone clock turn 10am and didnt see any. Probably going to wake up early tomorrow to do some fishing.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> michaelb yeh, I checked rite at when my phone clock turn 10am and didnt see any. Probably going to wake up early tomorrow to do some fishing.


That's weird me and the dude in black nissan always grab ours at 10 without failure. I grabbed my 1030 today at 730, maybe that'll help you. People tend to drop their blocks randomly through the night too. But like I think they like have so many scheduled blocks only the fastest ones grab at 10.


----------



## RGV

Yes! Got notification for 1030 well earlier, accepted and then forfeited to wait for 1000am, it finally here.


----------



## RGV

I had hard time believing Captain America is living on hillside of Fullerton..


----------



## enigmaquip

Probably should've fuzzed the phone number too


----------



## Shelovespets

I only got 1 block in my reserved for next week. Anyone else get multiples?


----------



## RGV

Shelovespets said:


> I only got 1 block in my reserved for next week. Anyone else get multiples?


I got none, and it's fine.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Shelovespets said:


> I only got 1 block in my reserved for next week. Anyone else get multiples?


I got 1 for Tuesday, hadn't gotten a reserved block in a few weeks.


----------



## jade88

Shelovespets said:


> I only got 1 block in my reserved for next week. Anyone else get multiples?


Yes I got multiples


----------



## jade88

Retrojka said:


> Does ybody know how to change from prime now to amazon flex?


ugh no offense but why would you want to.


----------



## Shelovespets

jade88 said:


> Yes I got multiples


A little jelly. Was hoping for a few at least.


----------



## oicu812

I don't think it matters much as I didn't get reserved blocks for next week as I will probably be getting close to 40 hrs for this week.


----------



## Shelovespets

oicu812 said:


> I don't think it matters much as I didn't get reserved blocks for next week as I will probably be getting close to 40 hrs for this week.


How are you getting all of them? I am lucky with 2 or 3 blocks a week.


----------



## oicu812

Shelovespets said:


> How are you getting all of them? I am lucky with 2 or 3 blocks a week.


A little intuition, a little planning and a lot of luck.


----------



## RGV

It seemed like I signed up for 2-attempt delivery block.. (1:30pm) .


----------



## RGV

USPS/Fedex/UPS/Flex at the same address..


----------



## oicu812

No Ontrac?


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> It seemed like I signed up for 2-attempt delivery block.. (1:30pm) .


What area have you been getting for the afternoon blocks? I stopped doing them last week because I was tired of Hacienda Heights.


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> What area have you been getting for the afternoon blocks? I stopped doing them last week because I was tired of Hacienda Heights.


Yeah, well, I do get Hacienda Heights a few time, also, Diamond Bar, La Palma, Rowland Heights, Fullerton/Brea, Cypress..


----------



## aeiou_-

I was wondering you anyone had information on when we will receive our tax information from Amazon? Will they be mailing the forms, or sending them electronically? Out of the loop since deactivation.


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> I was wondering you anyone had information on when we will receive our tax information from Amazon? Will they be mailing the forms, or sending them electronically? Out of the loop since deactivation.


Good to see you! We miss ya. 1099 Should be mailed to your address on file.


----------



## aeiou_-

Shangsta said:


> Good to see you! We miss ya. 1099 Should be mailed to your address on file.


Spanks, man! Miss ya doods, too. haha. I'm still a little salty with Amazon over this, specially now that I see more and more people signing up.. but then I hit free 2 day shipping on my order and forget all about it.. haha. Get it while it's good!


----------



## sweatypawz

aeiou_- said:


> Spanks, man! Miss ya doods, too. haha. I'm still a little salty with Amazon over this, specially now that I see more and more people signing up.. but then I hit free 2 day shipping on my order and forget all about it.. haha. Get it while it's good!


It's okay, DLA3 is turning into a shit show anyways. You're not missing out on anything. I think a few more months and this place will probably be toast.


----------



## Bullsfan23

What time do blocks appear on your stations


----------



## michaelb

Lol randomly check app and there was a 8-11 block for tonight. Wonder if it was a urgent route and had few packages. RGV hows your routes been going?


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Lol randomly check app and there was a 8-11 block for tonight. Wonder if it was a urgent route and had few packages. RGV hows your routes been going?


Haha just checked the app, it still there lol. michaelb all is good, I didn't work for the last few days, however before that routes are decent, apts and Hacienda Heights.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Haha just checked the app, it still there lol. michaelb all is good, I didn't work for the last few days, however before that routes are decent, apts and Hacienda Heights.


I see, how's your package count going? It's crazy the amount we've had. I haven't had any less than 55 with like 45+ stops. Did a double on Tuesday, might do one tomorrow if my morning block doesn't make me salty. Been lucky the couple times I've gotten apartments because they were the new ones and they took packages. But today I had old apartments next to Knotts and that took forever.


----------



## Myrney

sweatypawz said:


> It's okay, DLA3 is turning into a shit show anyways. You're not missing out on anything. I think a few more months and this place will probably be toast.


She speaks the truth. We're the new TNC lot


----------



## oicu812

I see too many new faces. Some old faces still there though.


----------



## FlexDriver

Myrney said:


> She speaks the truth. We're the new TNC lot


Good to see you back here!


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Got the email today saying iPhone is available now in my area...yay!

Go through the link and answer the questions...I don't qualify and it's not in my area, yet it then lets me download.

Log in and yep, little red banner saying it can only be used on Android in my area.

Now I know Prime Now uses iPhone in this region, so why would the email be sent out if it doesn't apply to .com warehouses now, as well? -__- Im out of DLA3.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

iOS app working for me now. Thank the heavens because I hated the tablet I had to use.


----------



## michaelb

Damn just picked up a 4 hr block, never seen one before at dla2. Hopefully it becomes the norm


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Did a 3-hour, 33 package block today for DLA4. Doesn't sound like a lot, but it was veeeeerrrrry townhouse-heavy, which was really annoying (just as time-consuming as apartments), plus a couple packages for gated communities. Took me the whole 3 hours.


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Damn just picked up a 4 hr block, never seen one before at dla2. Hopefully it becomes the norm


LOL. For real? what time was that block?


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> LOL. For real? what time was that block?


They had one for 10 and 1030? I might drop my 3 hr 10am and try and grab 4 hr 10am tomorrow morning but if they only have 10 am slot then I'm screwed lol.

It wasn't too bad it was like 64 packages 55 stops, took me 2 hrs 40 minutes. Which is how sometimes bad 3hrs are that take the whole 3 hours but you get paid at a rate which you should be (72$).


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> It wasn't too bad it was like 64 packages 55 stops, took me 2 hrs 40 minutes. Which is how sometimes bad 3hrs are that take the whole 3 hours but you get paid at a rate which you should be (72$).


Well, tell me ab that, got 64 packages for Hacienda Heights for 130pm block. It ridiculous, it took almost 3hrs (~2h55mins), something I definitely learned today that if another driver, after inspected the whole docks, offer to take their spot on the line, do not fall for that. I was expecting everyone to be fair, but, at the end of the day everyone for themselves, right.


----------



## FUberX

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Did a 3-hour, 33 package block today for DLA4. Doesn't sound like a lot, but it was veeeeerrrrry townhouse-heavy, which was really annoying (just as time-consuming as apartments), plus a couple packages for gated communities. Took me the whole 3 hours.


33? That's nothing I'm at DLA4 and I usually get 48-55 ish. Townhouses are nothing, the real problem is apartments, finding parking. The worst shifts are night ones, where you might end up in LA


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

FUberX said:


> 33? That's nothing I'm at DLA4 and I usually get 48-55 ish. Townhouses are nothing, the real problem is apartments, finding parking. The worst shifts are night ones, where you might end up in LA


Yeah they're definitely not _as_ bad as apartments, but townhouses can still be very time-consuming. They're usually built inwards and away from the street where your car's gonna be parked, so there's a bunch of walking around to be done. Maybe I should invest in a dolly.

I'd honestly rather get 55 packages for regular residential areas than townhouses/apartments. Going just house-to-house in that part of the valley, you can at least leave your engine running, so you get a nice rhythm going; drop off package, drive to next house, rinse & repeat.

I've never done a night shift at DLA4, how far in LA have you had to go?


----------



## FUberX

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Yeah they're definitely not _as_ bad as apartments, but townhouses can still be very time-consuming. They're usually built inwards and away from the street where your car's gonna be parked, so there's a bunch of walking around to be done. Maybe I should invest in a dolly.
> 
> I'd honestly rather get 55 packages for regular residential areas than townhouses/apartments. Going just house-to-house in that part of the valley, you can at least leave your engine running, so you get a nice rhythm going; drop off package, drive to next house, rinse & repeat.
> 
> I've never done a night shift at DLA4, how far in LA have you had to go?


I wonder if you're talking about the houses on Larwin....

But the LA shifts are usually like 8-10 packages in west la / ucla / Beverly Hills area....
Only problem sometimes they're apartments and there's no safe place to put packages so you have to drive all the way back....


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

FUberX said:


> I wonder if you're talking about the houses on Larwin....
> 
> But the LA shifts are usually like 8-10 packages in west la / ucla / Beverly Hills area....
> Only problem sometimes they're apartments and there's no safe place to put packages so you have to drive all the way back....


Yes! The ones on Larwin, Germain, James Alan, etc? I take it you've done that route before?


----------



## FUberX

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Yes! The ones on Larwin, Germain, James Alan, etc? I take it you've done that route before?


Yep i prefer that place over a lot of other routes. Once you figure it out you can knock that shift off in 90 minutes meanwhile there's other routes that will take a grueling 3 hours or more.....

Just make sure your packages are organized,look at the itenary map for proximity references, crossed with drop off list. This is make sure you don't backtrack, because the programmed route might have you zigzagging......

And make sure you stay hydrated when the lots of water.


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Did a 3-hour, 33 package block today for DLA4. Doesn't sound like a lot, but it was veeeeerrrrry townhouse-heavy, which was really annoying (just as time-consuming as apartments), plus a couple packages for gated communities. Took me the whole 3 hours.


I only get paid for 3 hours so if its been 2.5 hours and I have a bring backs and I am 30 minutes away from the hub, guess what ? I head back and make sure I have no packages after 3 hours in my hand. I can only do flex a few days out of the week though ....

Also never fill your car up make sure you can see our all of your windows. I never leave with more than 30 to 40 packages


----------



## RGV

Holy guacamole, 3 reserved blocks, what did I do.


----------



## FUberX

RGV said:


> Holy guacamole, 3 reserved blocks, what did I do.


I got 5


----------



## oicu812

Reward for being a good driver with none/few expectation emails. They were giving out reserve blocks to new drivers whereas longtime drivers were getting zilch. I had zero reserve blocks for 3 weeks in a row. Some even longer.


----------



## FUberX

oicu812 said:


> Reward for being a good driver with none/few expectation emails. They were giving out reserve blocks to new drivers whereas longtime drivers were getting zilch. I had zero reserve blocks for 3 weeks in a row. Some even longer.


I've been driving since November, and I've been getting reserved blocks for 3 week now. The thing is, people will drop blocks over time. Especially 30-45 minutes minutes before a shift.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Holy guacamole, 3 reserved blocks, what did I do.


Weird ever since I've started never received any reserved blocks. What time were they for? And have you been grabbing blocks like this past week?


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Weird ever since I've started never received any reserved blocks. What time were they for? And have you been grabbing blocks like this past week?


I've been offer reserved block for last few week (around noon-Sat is when I received the offer), but yesterday was the first time that I got triple offers . Usually I grab block at 10am. All of the offer were 10am for Tues/Fri/Sat which are the day that list as available on the system.


----------



## oicu812

Friday/Saturday reserved blocks are a way to get people to work at base rates. It's also the 2 days that are forecast for rain.


----------



## RGV

oicu812 said:


> Friday/Saturday reserved blocks are a way to get people to work at base rates. It's also the 2 days that are forecast for rain.


Yeah, I do notice rain is expected on Fri/Sat, however, it's reserved nonetheless. . Can forfeit later. And, lately my WH does not bump the rate for weather.


----------



## oicu812

When lots of drivers starts forfeiting on those days, rates will probably be bumped.


----------



## iyengar

I never understand why they put orange county under los angeles region when you call support.


----------



## RGV

iyengar said:


> I never understand why they put orange county under los angeles region when you call support.


Well, it call Greater Los Angeles. It is not widely known but it's there, the area is comprise of 5 smaller counties: Ventura, San Bernadino, OC, Riverside, and LA County itself.


----------



## michaelb

Can't believe they moved the normal morning blue vest to the afternoon night shifts. Ever since they did dla2 has been a cluster ****. Seems like they booked like all the drivers for 10am instead of spreading it out in 30 minute intervals. Been waiting like fifteen minutes and still no dock. Did you work today RGV?


----------



## RGV

michaelb said:


> Did you work today RGV?


Yes. 10am. Lel. No afternoon blocks.


----------



## michaelb

RGV said:


> Yes. 10am. Lel. No afternoon blocks.


Yeah they had to take the afternoon blocks and use it for the 10am because they had too many drivers. Increased rates for tmrw and Sat 80$ for 3 hr . dropped my 10am at regular rate. gunna try to grab a 1030 unless the blue vest dude decides to have only 10am routes tmrw again then oh well.


----------



## Placebo17

I get an email saying all the 3 hour blocks from 6am to 11pm will be $80 for tomorrow. Then when I check the available blocks they're only $60. Bunch of clowns. No one should take that bait and switch bullshit. Everyone should take a day off and drive the surge.


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Placebo17 said:


> I get an email saying all the 3 hour blocks from 6am to 11pm will be $80 for tomorrow. Then when I check the available blocks they're only $60. Bunch of clowns. No one should take that bait and switch bullshit. Everyone should take a day off and drive the surge.


Yeah I noticed that , going to cancel right now. Actual going to cancel in the morning.


----------



## RGV

Luckily, my Amazon pkg is riding UPS.


----------



## Placebo17

jaywaynedubya said:


> Yeah I noticed that , going to cancel right now. Actual going to cancel in the morning.


You mean this email? I don't know if it's just my warehouse but why would they send out this email just to offer $60 blocks? Makes no sense unless they think we're idiots.

*Increased Rate Available In San Fernando Valley (DLA4)*

Opportunities are *NOW AVAILABLE* in the Amazon Flex app to earn an increased rate of *$80 *for delivery blocks completed *6 a.m. to 11 p.m. Saturday, February 18 *only*. *

Just open the app and tap "Offers".

Thank you for delivering smiles with us!

*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Placebo17 said:


> You mean this email? I don't know if it's just my warehouse but why would they send out this email just to offer $60 blocks? Makes no sense unless they think we're idiots.
> 
> *Increased Rate Available In San Fernando Valley (DLA4)*
> 
> Opportunities are *NOW AVAILABLE* in the Amazon Flex app to earn an increased rate of *$80 *for delivery blocks completed *6 a.m. to 11 p.m. Saturday, February 18 *only*. *
> 
> Just open the app and tap "Offers".
> 
> Thank you for delivering smiles with us!
> 
> *The Amazon Flex Team*


Yep.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Anyone else deliver for DLA4? I'm just curious to see how far away from the warehouse you guys have delivered.

I bought some stuff off of Amazon and got it delivered to my house in North Hollywood, a good 18 miles from the warehouse. Noticed it had a DLA4 label on it. Got me wondering if it was a Flex delivery or (more likely) a white van.

My route today was the farthest I've been from the warehouse, it was a cluster in the Granada Hills/North Hills area, around where the 118 and 405 intersect.

What does Flex show up as when customers check their tracking number? I checked that order in my account, it lists the carrier as AMZL US". I'm sure that's what white vans show up as; are we under that category too?


----------



## oicu812

DLA3 I've gone as far as Diamond Bar from Commerce. I think 25 miles radius is fair game.


----------



## FUberX

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Anyone else deliver for DLA4? I'm just curious to see how far away from the warehouse you guys have delivered.
> 
> I bought some stuff off of Amazon and got it delivered to my house in North Hollywood, a good 18 miles from the warehouse. Noticed it had a DLA4 label on it. Got me wondering if it was a Flex delivery or (more likely) a white van.
> 
> My route today was the farthest I've been from the warehouse, it was a cluster in the Granada Hills/North Hills area, around where the 118 and 405 intersect.
> 
> What does Flex show up as when customers check their tracking number? I checked that order in my account, it lists the carrier as AMZL US". I'm sure that's what white vans show up as; are we under that category too?


I'm at dla4, I've dropped off packages from Beverly Hills and west LA, to thousand oaks.

Thousand oaks isn't uncommon for 6pm shifts.

But the routes at dla4 go all over the valley and everywhere west of Beverly Hills(including the canyons). Flex is pretty much the clean up crew for what other carriers can't finish in time. A lot of night routes go to studio city, noho and Sherman oaks as well, only problem is a lot of them are apartments, so you'll end up returning a lot of them.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Has anyone at DLA4 delivered at a gated community called "Tuscany"? It's in Porter Ranch, just to the south of Corbin, and to the west of Porter Ranch Drive.

My cell signal in that neighborhood was nonexistent, and waiting for the app to connect to the network so I could scan packages consumed far too much of my time today. I was stuck in that neighborhood for probably over an hour and a half just for those dozen packages.


----------



## MoMoney$

Uhm.. you don't really need cell network to deliver packages.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

MoMoney$ said:


> Uhm.. you don't really need cell network to deliver packages.


What do you mean? Is this a semantics thing? Is "data" the word I should've used?

If the Flex app doesn't have a data connection, you won't be able to make deliveries.


----------



## Flexxx

Deliver the packages then ask support to mark them delivered.


----------



## businessgamer85

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Anyone else deliver for DLA4? I'm just curious to see how far away from the warehouse you guys have delivered.


 I live in SGV and did/do DLA3 ive delivered in burbank and as far as Bel-Air area by skirball center. I believe its a 30mile radious, It cant be a mistake/Mix-up because its happened to me more than 5 times around the evening or early morning. I have a few I know who delievered in Weho and Noho from there too.

P.s (mike) As flexx said yes I had to mark mine delivered via flex support using 3g up there by the hills lol


----------



## MoMoney$

Nope... You just mark them as delivered in the app, and then it will auto update when you get data.

If you don't believe me - try this:
1) in front of customers house, switch your phone to airplane mode
2) deliver package
3) turn off airplane mode.

Everything should work - no network needed.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

MoMoney$ said:


> Nope... You just mark them as delivered in the app, and then it will auto update when you get data.
> 
> If you don't believe me - try this:
> 1) in front of customers house, switch your phone to airplane mode
> 2) deliver package
> 3) turn off airplane mode.
> 
> Everything should work - no network needed.


I'll try next block...but absolutely nothing was loading for me. Itinerary was blank when I didnt have data. I couldnt select any package as my current stop, let alone mark it delivered. Seemed like a lot of stuff is server-side, therefore depending on you to have signal. Are you on iPhone or Android?

Every step of the process seemed to require data/loading. I wasn't able to hit "I've arrived" (and yes, I tried "I'm at the address, but my GPS isn't working") if I didn't have a connection. If I got past that point, I would get a lengthy loading screen before it would pull up the scanner, until I caught a signal. Same with being able to hit "front door". Then taking the picture. Each step seemed contingent on having an active data connection. Plus I clearly remember getting red error messages from the app about not having data when I didn't have signal.

Next time I'll call support like Flexxx mentioned.

But can anyone confirm that we can deliver sans a data connection? Not saying I don't believe you MoMoney$, I just didn't find that to be the case today (nor in the past). I'll try the airplane mode experiment next block I get.


----------



## businessgamer85

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> I'll try next block...but absolutely nothing was loading for me. Itinerary was blank when I didnt have data. I couldnt select any package as my current stop, let alone mark it delivered. Seemed like a lot of stuff is server-side, therefore depending on you to have signal. Are you on iPhone or Android?
> 
> Every step of the process seemed to require data/loading. I wasn't able to hit "I've arrived" (and yes, I tried "I'm at the address, but my GPS isn't working") if I didn't have a connection. If I got past that point, I would get a lengthy loading screen before it would pull up the scanner, until I caught a signal. Same with being able to hit "front door". Then taking the picture. Each step seemed contingent on having an active data connection. Plus I clearly remember getting red error messages from the app about not having data when I didn't have signal.
> 
> Next time I'll call support like Flexxx mentioned.
> 
> But can anyone confirm that we can deliver sans a data connection? Not saying I don't believe you MoMoney$, I just didn't find that to be the case today (nor in the past). I'll try the airplane mode experiment next block I get.


I went through the same exact thing.
I was lucky it was my last package out of 3...It didnt even say my route was done but support assured me since THEY marked it "delivered at door" they'd know I was done, and show later. They actually told me "tell me exactly when you're at the door and i'll mark it delivered in front of door" like they can see where I am at (this is assumption) even on 3g... lol this has happened a lot to me maybe 4 times.
Btw if you're real late maybe 30mins (like I was stupidity of taking the street) I called support and they assured me they called dla3 asked my name and said I'd be okay. So a bunch of these stories floating around about flex support not helping on refferences, help and support are all most bugus.


----------

